# Knitting Tea Party 12 July '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 12 July 13

Think I have the date right for a change.

I think last weeks ktp will be split again once we have started the new one. I cannot believe we went over 200 pages  we certainly are a talkative bunch. I think we are all have trouble keeping caught up  I know I am  I would suggest that skimming would be appropriate  at least when I have skimmed the important stuff always seems to pop out. And if you have missed something really important  nine times out of ten someone has commented on it and in that way you do keep abreast of all the happenings.

I might mention that we could exercise the delete button a little more  for you that are going to mention something in my opening  if you deleted everything but what you were referencing  say the recipes  then I would delete everything but the recipe titles. We eliminate a lot of space that way. I am suggesting this just as a possibility  it takes a moment more  but well worth it. This is not a hard and fast rule you do understand.

The first recipe is not really a recipe  I forget where I picked this up but I though instead of food for the first recipe I would try something that is near and dear to all our hearts. No longer can we say woman, beauty is thy name when men are buying beauty products also. So just for fun . . . . . . . . .

6 Beauty Recipes From the Produce Aisle
Rather than purchase chemical beauty products, you can turn to the produce aisle for ingredients to make your very own beauty products at home. With a little bit of know-how and a trip down to the grocery store you can whip up your very own, custom beauty products with no mystery ingredients in sight!
1. Tomato Scrub
The gentle acids and nutrients in tomatoes are great for your skin, but you dont need to spend a lot of money on tomato skin products from the store. Instead, next time youre making a tomato sandwich, dont toss that tomato top into the compost right away. Instead, combine it with some organic sugar or sea salt to make your very own, natural tomato scrub.
2. Cucumber Almond Face Mask
Cucumber soothes the skin while the natural oils in the almonds replenish. This is easy as pie to make!
	Peel and de-seed half of a cucumber and toss it into the blender, processing until its smooth. 
	Transfer to a small bowl. 
	Put a small handful of almonds into the blender, and puree until these are smooth. Youre essentially making almond butter, and if you want to save some time you can use 2 tablespoons of almond butter instead of blending up your own. 
	Transfer the almond butter to the bowl, and mix with the cucumber until its well combined. 
	Smooth the mask onto your face, put on some soothing music, and relax for around 10 minutes. 
	Use a washcloth soaked in warm water to gently remove the mask. 

3. Easy Oatmeal Mask
Oatmeal and almond milk gently exfoliate and soothe your skin. This mask is perfect for calming oily or irritated skin. If you want, you can add a few drops (5-10) of essential oil to make this an even more relaxing experience.
	In a blender or food processor, combine 1/2 cup of rolled oats with just enough almond milk to form a paste. Start with 2 tablespoons and add liquid a tablespoon at a time until you have a good consistency. 
	Smooth the mask onto your face and relax for 10-15 minutes. 
	Wipe off with a cool, damp washcloth. 
4. Homemade Moisturizer
While it might seem a bit greasy to rub oil directly onto your skin, extra virgin olive oil is excellent for replenishing your skin without any harsh chemicals. Like the oatmeal mask, you can combine your olive oil with your favorite essential oil.
	In a 1 ounce dropper bottle, put 5-10 drops of essential oil, if youre using it. 
	Fill the bottle the rest of the way with extra virgin olive oil, and shake well to combine. 
	To moisturize your face, put just a few drops on the skin and massage in well. 
	For hands, knees, and elbows, you can apply more liberally. Start with a few drops and add more oil until your skin begins to soften. 

5. Avocado Wrinkle Cream
Avocado is loaded with vitamin E, which is great for your skin, and a teensy bit of olive oil ups the moisturizing factor to help plump up the skin and minimize lines and wrinkles.
	In a small bowl, mash up 1 cup of avocado with 1/8 teaspoon of extra virgin olive oil. 
	Massage the mixture into your skin, and relax for 10-15 minutes. 
	Use a washcloth soaked in warm water to gently scrub the cream away. 
6. Homemade Sugar Scrub
Sugar and salt scrubs are excellent for exfoliating and sloughing away dead skin cells on problem areas like elbows, knees, and heels. All that you need to make your own are:
	A clean, glass jar for storage 
	Large-grain sugar or sea salt 
	Organic olive oil or coconut oil 
Combine two parts sugar and one part oil to fill the jar, and youre ready to scrub! If you want some more tips on making this scrub and how to customize it, you can check out the extended recipe.

Maybe we should have set aside some time at the knit-a-palooza to apply face masks on each other.

Two lovely days in a row  I can hardly believe it. Tis to be a dry weekend so tomorrow I will mow the acreage  think it will take a little longer since the grass is so long  actually the weeds are so long  that I will be going slower than usual to make sure it cuts well. The ground is still a little soft in places but thought that by tomorrow everything should be dry.

Bentley has thrush. So Heidi took him to the doctor and got some liquid to swab his mouth out four times a day. It doesnt seem to bother him which is good. One thing I didnt know was the doctor said if it appeared on his bottom to let him know. Evidently with Bentley swallowing there is a possibility it could transfer. Appears to look like diaper rash. We will hope it doesnt do that.

I bought a new tote for yarn yesterday. I stood and debated which one I should buy  the largest one or the next to the largest one. I bought the second choice but think that was a mistake.  Heidi is going grocery shopping today and will return it and buy the really big one for me. There is just no way one can have a lot of easily accessible storage in 400sqft  hence there will be totes sitting in my living room.

Poe and Sophie are wearing their frontline today so hopefully ticks are a thing of the past with those two. That should erase the tick problem altogether since that other cats dont seem to get them often. Ticks are so useless  wonder what god had in mind when he made them.

One thing that Heidi is going to buy for me at the grocery today is fresh peaches  as fresh as you can get them from the store. I could eat a bushel of them  just possiblely my favorite fruit. I really would love to can several bushels of them but the price per bushel is very high. Still  if I found some I would be sorely tempted. This recipe I think would be ww friendly  tell me if you think not. 

It runs in my mind that this recipe is from someone on the knitting tea party  if you recognize it please say so. 

Fresh Peach Bread

Blend 1 pound of sliced unpeeled peaches , 1 tsp ascorbic acid (or not  or just use a squirt of lemon juice),1/2 cup sugar - think a quarter cup would be plenty, pinch salt. 

IFreeze in 1 cup or 2 and 1/4 cup portions for future use.

To make the bread
Mix 1 1/2 cups sugar  I think I would cut this way down or use just a cup of splenda, etc.
1/2 cup shortening margarine, Crisco  here I would use applesauce
2 eggs
2-1/4 cups peach puree
2 cups flour 
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 teaspoon salt
Add chopped pecans.

Bake at 325 degrees for 55 min. to one hour. Freezes well.

Makes one large or two small loaves. 

Ron  my computer guy surprised me today and came and reinstalled my email account. Evidently when I deleted word 2003 which he had installed  which I couldnt make heads or tails of  so I deleted his word and put my word 2007 on  that in doing so I deleted my email account. I was perturbed. I asked him if he could come Sunday to fix it  he interrupted my breakfast but that was fine. I am glad he hadnt come too much earlier  I would have still been in bed. lol So now my email is all up and running  I didnt lose anything from my address book which I was really worried about  so life is good once again.

This recipe I know is ww friendly  140 calories, 12g fat, 2g fiber. The recipe makes six servings.

Gazpacho Salad

2 cups diced, peeled cucumber  remove seeds
½ cup diced red pepper
½ cup diced yellow bell pepper
2 cups diced ripe tomatoes
¼ cup minced red onion
½ cup minces basil
¼ cup extra virgin olive oil
¼ cup red wine vinegar
1 garlic clove minced
½ teaspoon coarse salt  I would use sea salt or kosher salt
¼ cup sliced almonds

Combine and mix all ingredients well. Allow to marinate at least 20 minutes before serving.

Have 21 rows plus the bind off row on Heidis dishrag  doable before tomorrow morning. Think I will go knit until it is time to start the new knitting tea party.
Sam


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 12 July 13
> 
> Think I have the date right for a change.
> 
> I think last weeks ktp will be split again once we have started the new one. I cannot believe we went over 200 pages  we certainly are a talkative bunch. I think we are all have trouble keeping caught up  I know I am  I would suggest that skimming would be appropriate  at least when I have skimmed the important stuff always seems to pop out. And if you have missed something really important  nine times out of ten someone has commented on it and in that way you do keep abreast of all the happenings.
> 
> I might mention that we could exercise the delete button a little more  for you that are going to mention something in my opening  if you deleted everything but what you were referencing  say the recipes  then I would delete everything but the recipe titles. We eliminate a lot of space that way. I am suggesting this just as a possibility  it takes a moment more  but well worth it. This is not a hard and fast rule you do understand.
> 
> The first recipe is not really a recipe  I forget where I picked this up but I though instead of food for the first recipe I would try something that is near and dear to all our hearts. No longer can we say woman, beauty is thy name when men are buying beauty products also. So just for fun . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 6 Beauty Recipes From the Produce Aisle
> Rather than purchase chemical beauty products, you can turn to the produce aisle for ingredients to make your very own beauty products at home. With a little bit of know-how and a trip down to the grocery store you can whip up your very own, custom beauty products with no mystery ingredients in sight!
> 1. Tomato Scrub
> The gentle acids and nutrients in tomatoes are great for your skin, but you dont need to spend a lot of money on tomato skin products from the store. Instead, next time youre making a tomato sandwich, dont toss that tomato top into the compost right away. Instead, combine it with some organic sugar or sea salt to make your very own, natural tomato scrub.
> 2. Cucumber Almond Face Mask
> Cucumber soothes the skin while the natural oils in the almonds replenish. This is easy as pie to make!
> 	Peel and de-seed half of a cucumber and toss it into the blender, processing until its smooth.
> 	Transfer to a small bowl.
> 	Put a small handful of almonds into the blender, and puree until these are smooth. Youre essentially making almond butter, and if you want to save some time you can use 2 tablespoons of almond butter instead of blending up your own.
> 	Transfer the almond butter to the bowl, and mix with the cucumber until its well combined.
> 	Smooth the mask onto your face, put on some soothing music, and relax for around 10 minutes.
> 	Use a washcloth soaked in warm water to gently remove the mask.
> 
> 3. Easy Oatmeal Mask
> Oatmeal and almond milk gently exfoliate and soothe your skin. This mask is perfect for calming oily or irritated skin. If you want, you can add a few drops (5-10) of essential oil to make this an even more relaxing experience.
> 	In a blender or food processor, combine 1/2 cup of rolled oats with just enough almond milk to form a paste. Start with 2 tablespoons and add liquid a tablespoon at a time until you have a good consistency.
> 	Smooth the mask onto your face and relax for 10-15 minutes.
> 	Wipe off with a cool, damp washcloth.
> 4. Homemade Moisturizer
> While it might seem a bit greasy to rub oil directly onto your skin, extra virgin olive oil is excellent for replenishing your skin without any harsh chemicals. Like the oatmeal mask, you can combine your olive oil with your favorite essential oil.
> 	In a 1 ounce dropper bottle, put 5-10 drops of essential oil, if youre using it.
> 	Fill the bottle the rest of the way with extra virgin olive oil, and shake well to combine.
> 	To moisturize your face, put just a few drops on the skin and massage in well.
> 	For hands, knees, and elbows, you can apply more liberally. Start with a few drops and add more oil until your skin begins to soften.
> 
> 5. Avocado Wrinkle Cream
> Avocado is loaded with vitamin E, which is great for your skin, and a teensy bit of olive oil ups the moisturizing factor to help plump up the skin and minimize lines and wrinkles.
> 	In a small bowl, mash up 1 cup of avocado with 1/8 teaspoon of extra virgin olive oil.
> 	Massage the mixture into your skin, and relax for 10-15 minutes.
> 	Use a washcloth soaked in warm water to gently scrub the cream away.
> 6. Homemade Sugar Scrub
> Sugar and salt scrubs are excellent for exfoliating and sloughing away dead skin cells on problem areas like elbows, knees, and heels. All that you need to make your own are:
> 	A clean, glass jar for storage
> 	Large-grain sugar or sea salt
> 	Organic olive oil or coconut oil
> Combine two parts sugar and one part oil to fill the jar, and youre ready to scrub! If you want some more tips on making this scrub and how to customize it, you can check out the extended recipe.
> 
> Maybe we should have set aside some time at the knit-a-palooza to apply face masks on each other.
> 
> Two lovely days in a row  I can hardly believe it. Tis to be a dry weekend so tomorrow I will mow the acreage  think it will take a little longer since the grass is so long  actually the weeds are so long  that I will be going slower than usual to make sure it cuts well. The ground is still a little soft in places but thought that by tomorrow everything should be dry.
> 
> Bentley has thrush. So Heidi took him to the doctor and got some liquid to swab his mouth out four times a day. It doesnt seem to bother him which is good. One thing I didnt know was the doctor said if it appeared on his bottom to let him know. Evidently with Bentley swallowing there is a possibility it could transfer. Appears to look like diaper rash. We will hope it doesnt do that.
> 
> I bought a new tote for yarn yesterday. I stood and debated which one I should buy  the largest one or the next to the largest one. I bought the second choice but think that was a mistake. Heidi is going grocery shopping today and will return it and buy the really big one for me. There is just no way one can have a lot of easily accessible storage in 400sqft  hence there will be totes sitting in my living room.
> 
> Poe and Sophie are wearing their frontline today so hopefully ticks are a thing of the past with those two. That should erase the tick problem altogether since that other cats dont seem to get them often. Ticks are so useless  wonder what god had in mind when he made them.
> 
> One thing that Heidi is going to buy for me at the grocery today is fresh peaches  as fresh as you can get them from the store. I could eat a bushel of them  just possiblely my favorite fruit. I really would love to can several bushels of them but the price per bushel is very high. Still  if I found some I would be sorely tempted. This recipe I think would be ww friendly  tell me if you think not.
> 
> It runs in my mind that this recipe is from someone on the knitting tea party  if you recognize it please say so.
> 
> Fresh Peach Bread
> 
> Blend 1 pound of sliced unpeeled peaches , 1 tsp ascorbic acid (or not  or just use a squirt of lemon juice),1/2 cup sugar, pinch salt.  I think a quarter cup would be plenty
> 
> Freeze in 1 cup or 2 and 1/4 cup portions for future use.
> 
> To make the bread
> Mix 1 1/2 cups sugar  I think I would cut this way down or use just a cup of splenda, etc.
> 1/2 cup shortening margarine, Crisco  here I would use applesauce
> 2 eggs
> 2-1/4 cups peach puree
> 2 cups flour
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon soda
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> Add chopped pecans.
> 
> Bake at 325 degrees for 55 min. to one hour. Freezes well.
> 
> Makes one large or two small loaves.
> 
> Ron  my computer guy surprised me today and came and reinstalled my email account. Evidently when I deleted word 2003 which he had installed  which I couldnt make heads or tails of  so I deleted his word and put my word 2007 on  that in doing so I deleted my email account. I was perturbed. I asked him if he could come Sunday to fix it  he interrupted my breakfast but that was fine. I am glad he hadnt come too much earlier  I would have still been in bed. lol So now my email is all up and running  I didnt lose anything from my address book which I was really worried about  so life is good once again.
> 
> This recipe I know is ww friendly  140 calories, 12g fat, 2g fiber. The recipe makes six servings.
> 
> Gazpacho Salad
> 
> 2 cups diced, peeled cucumber  remove seeds
> ½ cup diced red pepper
> ½ cup diced yellow bell pepper
> 2 cups diced ripe tomatoes
> ¼ cup minced red onion
> ½ cup minces basil
> ¼ cup extra virgin olive oil
> ¼ cup red wine vinegar
> 1 garlic clove minced
> ½ teaspoon coarse salt  I would use sea salt or kosher salt
> ¼ cup sliced almonds
> 
> Combine and mix all ingredients well. Allow to marinate at least 20 minutes before serving.
> 
> Have 21 rows plus the bind off row on Heidis dishrag  doable before tomorrow morning. Think I will go knit until it is time to start the new knitting tea party.
> Sam


Hi Sam, jumping straight in. Hope you are well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Now that you have opened up todays Tea Party I'm off to bed. Night night everyone, catch you tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

feeling good - it has been a beautiful day - not too hot - not too cold - perfect weather. I hope it is the same tomorrow since I am going to mow.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, jumping straight in. Hope you are well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

wonderful flowers purplefi - thanks. sleep tight.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Now that you have opened up todays Tea Party I'm off to bed. Night night everyone, catch you tomorrow.


----------



## KateB

Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


----------



## gottastch

As promised, here is the macaroon recipe:

I dont recall where this recipe came fromit is scribbled down on a piece of paper with a star in the upper corner, which means the recipe must have been demonstrated on a TV show and that I thought it was really good  lol.

*Chocolate Macaroons*

1 pound semi-sweet chocolate, finely chopped (can use semi-sweet choc. chips)
8 ounces unsweetened chocolate, finely chopped
9 egg whites
2 ¼ cups superfine sugar (I think I just used regular old granulated sugar)
1 ½ tablespoons vanilla
11 cups coconut

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Line sheet pans with parchment. Melt the chocolate in a double boiler.

Beat the egg whites in a stand mixer to soft peaks. Gradually add the sugar and beat on high speed to stiff peaks. Mix in the vanilla. Turn the mixer down and slowly incorporate the slightly cooled melted chocolate.

Remove the working bowl from the stand mixer and fold in the coconut by hand. Use a 4 ounce ice cream scoop to portion onto the sheet pans.

Bake for about 25 minutes. Do not overbake them!

Yield: 18 macaroons

NOTES: These end up being HUGE so if you want them smaller, I imagine you could do so but I dont know what to recommend then for baking time. Maybe portion out in half (2 ounce portions) and cut the baking time then in half then also (about 12 minutes)??? Might just work. These are delicious and you could always make them as above and cut them in half to eatjust a thoughtor if it is a bad day, eat the whole darn thing


----------



## gottastch

I made my rounds today - finally. Went to the wine/beer supply store and picked up a few things, went to Walmart to get a few groceries, hit Michaels but didn't have any luck finding buttons so ended up at JoAnns. I decided to use plain buttons, just in case dear niece's baby is a boy (don't know yet and they don't plan to find out until delivery). I did pick up another skein of the gray to make another sheep yoke sweater...might use smaller needles this time to make it smaller in size...found out about another baby that will need a gift in September (our old neighbors and that pattern might fit the bill). 

I've got all my wine making equipment out...just have to wash it now. After dinner I will sanitize it, right before we put the ingredients in...should be good to go then. I picked up more sugar at the store, in case I need to boost the sugar content. The blueberries are from our neighbor's bush but they aren't very juicy. It will be fun to experiment anyway and see what we get in a few months time. 

As always, the recipes look good, Sam. I like the homemade skin care too. You are supposed to be able to wash your face with honey too...once makeup has been removed. It is a little hard to slather on but does rinse right off with warm water. I guess it is supposed to be raw honey but my experiment is using what I have from the store...can't be all bad, right? Supposed to make skin smooth and does no harm and if you get a little on your lips, hey, you get a tasty little snack out of the deal  

Love to all, I'm off for a while but I will be checking in...TTFN


----------



## Patches39

OK Sam. Love the food recipes, will be trying them.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Now that you have opened up todays Tea Party I'm off to bed. Night night everyone, catch you tomorrow.


Beautiful  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Now that you have opened up todays Tea Party I'm off to bed. Night night everyone, catch you tomorrow.


the lavender (?) looks so glorious- if it is the scent must have been tremendous!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Very hot here in Texas. I am going out only in mornings as the car heats up so quickly and I feel as if I am going to smother when I get into it. I was surprised to see the Tea Party so early. Good idea to delete the posts before replying. I have given up trying to read all the Tea Party anymore. Interesting recipes, Sam. Nothing quite like fresh produce to beautify oneself. And fresh peaches! Aren't they the best?


----------



## Patches39

Sam, sending prayers for Bentley.


----------



## Railyn

Sam.. do you really mean 1/4 cup salt? Me thinks it is a bit much.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 12 July 13
> 
> Think I have the date right for a change.
> 
> I	Smooth the mask onto your face, put on some soothing music, and relax for around 10 minutes.
> 	To moisturize your face, put just a few drops on the skin and massage in well.
> 
> Avocado Wrinkle Cream
> Avocado is loaded with vitamin E, which is great for your skin, and a teensy bit of olive oil ups the moisturizing factor to help plump up the skin and minimize lines and wrinkles.
> 
> Maybe we should have set aside some time at the knit-a-palooza to apply face masks on each other.
> 
> Bentley has thrush.
> 
> Sam


Sam, I am thinking the ladies who are coming to the Knit-a-palooza will need to give you a shave first.......unless you don't have wrinkles that is and have no need to moisten your face! :shock:

Sorry about Bentley getting thrush. I know it is common enough for the lil ones to get it. Maybe he needs some extra rocking by Grandpa Sam!

Zoe


----------



## Grankl

Lovely lavender! Rolling through another year with a birthday tomorrow so can use all the help I can get with the cosmetic recipes. The peach bread looks yummy. Must try that. I love Gazpacho and that salad looks great for a get together I am going to next week. Thank you!
Bentley's thrush is in the Gi tract and that runs top to bottom. Hopefully the Magic Mouthwash will do the trick! Not fun when our little guys feel bad.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> Bentley has thrush. So Heidi took him to the doctor and got some liquid to swab his mouth out four times a day. It doesnt seem to bother him which is good. One thing I didnt know was the doctor said if it appeared on his bottom to let him know. Evidently with Bentley swallowing there is a possibility it could transfer. Appears to look like diaper rash. We will hope it doesnt do that.
> 
> Sam


Ooh, I remember oldest DD had it...both top and bottom. Poor little thing was miserable for a while but the medicine did seem to work rather quickly.

I have most of those beauty recipes, I think, but had not heard of the tomato one. And avocados will be eaten, not smooshed onto the face! :XD:

Tomorrow morning we are supposed to go to a demo--older son is to film it for the site--on making a turkey feather blanket. I am interested in how it is done. I'm not sure what time I will get back to catch up, though (am sure there will be LOTS to read, lol).

Happy birthday to you, Grankl! I hope it is a lovely day for you.

I have one sleeve on the baby sweater (it's working out to about a 2 or 3T size, which pleases me) and hope to get the second one done or a good part of it tonight...

20 days until DD comes home--yes, I am counting!


----------



## 5mmdpns

The candle light vigil in the town of Lac-Megantic has been canceled for tonight as there were to be some 3000 people coming into the town for this rememberance/tribute to the disaster that happened there a week ago at 1:15am Saturday morning. Instead we are all urged to light a candle in our own homes for the people whose lives are forever changed by this tragic event. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Also last but not least is the tribute song Come Hell & High Water written for the Alberta and Calgary Stampede honoring the spirit of our Canadian people who never lose hope and stand strong in the face of adversity. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

very funny kate - there was also a time when putting butter in your hair was supposed to do the same thing - but by the time you had scrubbed you hair enough to get the greasy butter out any healthful goodness was long gone.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


----------



## iamsam

railyn - I can't find where that is - could you point it out to me and I will change it.

sam



Railyn said:


> Sam.. do you really mean 1/4 cup salt? Me thinks it is a bit much.


----------



## iamsam

it couldn't hurt.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sorry about Bentley getting thrush. I know it is common enough for the lil ones to get it. Maybe he needs some extra rocking by Grandpa Sam!
> 
> Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> railyn - I can't find where that is - could you point it out to me and I will change it.
> 
> sam


I could not find it either. Zoe :?:


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> -I might mention that we could exercise the delete button a little more  for you that are going to mention something in my opening  if you deleted everything but what you were referencing  say the recipes  then I would delete everything but the recipe titles. We eliminate a lot of space that way. I am suggesting this just as a possibility  it takes a moment more  but well worth it. This is not a hard and fast rule you do understand.


This is a good idea --- another way of reducing the #'s is just copy the first line or a part of the other posts too, rather than quote reply the whole post all over again. It is easier to read without the repeats too.

Some of the ladies answer 2 or 3 posts at once naming the person they are answering each little paragraph. It is pretty tough to read 200 pages. I have been at fault more than anyone this past week as I have posted long posts in many cases.

Some of the members who have been here for a time are very organized in their posts - and cover a lot of ground in their replies.

the internet is an amazing thing. I am going to try harder to reduce my 'books' - and answer more than one post at a time, even numbering them might help people to read them. It is wonderful we have such great conversations and don't want to lose the conversation though. Thanks for the suggestion Sam, it is an excellent idea.


----------



## iamsam

oh my goodness - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa grankl - we hope you day tomorrow is a special day with famiy and friends - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so be sure to come back soon - we'll be looking for you.

and a very happy birthday from me.

sam



Grankl said:


> Lovely lavender! Rolling through another year with a birthday tomorrow so can use all the help I can get with the cosmetic recipes. The peach bread looks yummy. Must try that. I love Gazpacho and that salad looks great for a get together I am going to next week. Thank you!
> Bentley's thrush is in the Gi tract and that runs top to bottom. Hopefully the Magic Mouthwash will do the trick! Not fun when our little guys feel bad.


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - maybe you could eat half and squish the other half.

and do take lots of pictures - and a full report on how they do it would be wonderful - pictures - especially if they have a finished one.

have a great day tomorrow.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have most of those beauty recipes, I think, but had not heard of the tomato one. And avocados will be eaten, not smooshed onto the face! :XD:
> 
> Tomorrow morning we are supposed to go to a demo--older son is to film it for the site--on making a turkey feather blanket. I am interested in how it is done. I'm not sure what time I will get back to catch up, though (am sure there will be LOTS to read, lol).


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! Just a week to Knitapalooza! Guess I'd better dust off my suitcase and finish deciding what I'm going to bring.

Sam, that peach bread sounds yummy. We have friends who have peach trees and blueberry bushes on their property here in our little town. Since they live in Fairbanks,Alaska, they have given us permission to pick the fruit and use it. The blueberries are starting to come and DH picked 4 cups yesterday. We'll pick some more tomorrow and take them over to DD#1 who will make jam - she'll keep some, we'll get a jar or 2 and send the rest to Alaska. We'll do the same when the peaches come, and I think a batch or two of the peach bread. The trees and bushes are loaded, so I think I'll freeze the rest to use this winter.
Well, DH seems to think that we need to fix dinner - so guess I'd better go. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I could not find it either. Zoe :?:


nor me


----------



## iamsam

everytime I think of this I think of that nasty man - hemorrhoids would be the least I hope for him.

and I will remember the town with a candle.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The candle light vigil in the town of Lac-Megantic has been canceled for tonight as there were to be some 3000 people coming into the town for this rememberance/tribute to the disaster that happened there a week ago at 1:15am Saturday morning. Instead we are all urged to light a candle in our own homes for the people whose lives are forever changed by this tragic event. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!

Sam you really outdid yourself this week. 
I LOVE gazpacho! DH hates it but it's my favorite! We love anything fresh peaches! Do you know that we grow delicious peaches in Arizona, right in the middle of the desert? Citrus too.

And the beauty regiments in the produce isle are great! I have always loved. Making creams and cleansers from fruits and vegetables and grains. Remember the egg whites on the face? The women's magazines used to publish lots of these recipes but no more. So thanks Sam. Great idea

Beautiful purple flowers Purplefi. We have loved experiencing your wonderful flower show through your camera lens. Also your beautiful gardens and your yard

Sorry to hear about Bentley. I don't know what thrush is but it sounds nasty. Hope he feels better soon, poor baby.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> everytime I think of this I think of that nasty man - hemorrhoids would be the least I hope for him.
> 
> and I will remember the town with a candle.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I doubt there is any one more disliked in Canada and now the tea party :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - maybe you could eat half and squish the other half.
> 
> and do take lots of pictures - and a full report on how they do it would be wonderful - pictures - especially if they have a finished one.
> 
> have a great day tomorrow.
> 
> sam


That reminds me, I need to check my battery packs for the camera...

Thrush is a yeast infection and causes a nasty rash. My DD had it after taking antibiotics for an ear infection--since they kill all the bacteria, it can throw off the balance in the body and let the yeast thrive.


----------



## purl2diva

I love the idea of peach bread-- sounds really good though it seems as though we don't get good tasting peaches anymore. Also love gazpacho so will definitely try the salad.

I had a very nasty surprise today. My favorite yarn store has closed! I am so disappointed- I have been going there for many years and now will have to look for an alternative.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi All

I'll have to catch up late Sunday or on Monday as this is POW WOW week-end here on the reserve. I so look forward to this week-end every year. I love seeing all my First Nation friends in their regalia, the dancing and drumming competitions, and the great food (Indian Tacos --yum) We have lots of visitor for the POW WOW. Many come from reserves on both sides of the border and of course many non-natives as well.

Enjoy your week-end everyone. Prayers for peace and calm for all.

Trisha


----------



## Sorlenna

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'll have to catch up late Sunday or on Monday as this is POW WOW week-end here on the reserve. I so look forward to this week-end every year. I love seeing all my First Nation friends in their regalia, the dancing and drumming competitions, and the great food (Indian Tacos --yum) We have lots of visitor for the POW WOW. Many come from reserves on both sides of the border and of course many non-natives as well.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end everyone. Prayers for peace and calm for all.
> 
> Trisha


That sounds great--I love to watch the dancing and especially the drums.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> everytime I think of this I think of that nasty man - hemorrhoids would be the least I hope for him.
> 
> and I will remember the town with a candle.
> 
> sam


Sam, I pity the hemorrhoids........... Zoe


----------



## martina

Hello all. Just to say it seems a good idea for us to shorten replies where possible to make it easier to catch up. Waited all day for a delivery promised today to call at 4.30 and be told they can't deliver till Monday! It was a lovely sunny warm day too. Still, no real harm. Hope little Bentley is better soon. More rocking and cuddles won't hurt. Take care all. Thinking of those who need help and prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I pity the hemorrhoids........... Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

You need the salt to exfoliate



Railyn said:


> Sam.. do you really mean 1/4 cup salt? Me thinks it is a bit much.


----------



## Pontuf

You need the salt to exfoliate



Railyn said:


> Sam.. do you really mean 1/4 cup salt? Me thinks it is a bit much.


----------



## Railyn

thewren said:


> railyn - I can't find where that is - could you point it out to me and I will change it.
> 
> sam


your recipe said 1/2 cup sugar, pinch of salt, 1/4 cup should be enough. Sorry to be fussy but I have had to proof reciepies a lot. You just got the two phrases twisted around. 
should read something like 1/2 cup sugar: 1/4 cup should be enough, and pinch of salt.


----------



## Pontuf

many prayers for Lac -Megantic


----------



## Pontuf

I want your friends grandma. All my favorite fruits

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

I will light a single candle tonight too

Pontuf



thewren said:


> everytime I think of this I think of that nasty man - hemorrhoids would be the least I hope for him.
> 
> and I will remember the town with a candle.
> 
> sam


----------



## Rafiki

Railyn said:


> your recipe said 1/2 cup sugar, pinch of salt, 1/4 cup should be enough. Sorry to be fussy but I have had to proof recipes a lot. You just got the two phrases twisted around.
> should read something like 1/2 cup sugar: 1/4 cup should be enough, and pinch of salt.


The recipe Railyn is referring to is the : *Fresh Peach Bread Recipe*
Blend 1 pound of sliced unpeeled peaches , 1 tsp ascorbic acid (or not  or just use a squirt of lemon juice), 1/2 cup sugar, pinch salt.  *I think a quarter cup would be plenty*
I believe it is the sugar that you thought 1/4 cup would be plenty. - please clarify.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh this is wonderful - lavender???


PurpleFi said:


> Now that you have opened up todays Tea Party I'm off to bed. Night night everyone, catch you tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today. 

I set out to go out to lunch with my brother and my sister. My crutches have been giving me a bit of a "pinch" ever since buying new feminine upper body undergarments. I thought a slightly looser fit might help reduce the pinching so I bought extenders for the back. 

I slipped into the bedroom to put on the extender and quickly tossed my purple sleeveless shirt back on and made a mad crutch for the car.

As I am getting ready to sit at the table for lunch, I go to put my phone in my pants pocket. I am having a bit of difficulty and my shirt seems longer than I remembered. It WAS a new shirt but I really didn't remember it going down to my knees. 

THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.

In my defense, it is the same material, same color, and sold in the same chubby ladies shop. 

My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!

My love and prayers to everyone!

Gigi


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds yummy Kathy - thanks for sharing!


gottastch said:


> As promised, here is the macaroon recipe:
> 
> I dont recall where this recipe came fromit is scribbled down on a piece of paper with a star in the upper corner, which means the recipe must have been demonstrated on a TV show and that I thought it was really good  lol.
> 
> *Chocolate Macaroons*
> 
> 1 pound semi-sweet chocolate, finely chopped (can use semi-sweet choc. chips)
> 8 ounces unsweetened chocolate, finely chopped
> 9 egg whites
> 2 ¼ cups superfine sugar (I think I just used regular old granulated sugar)
> 1 ½ tablespoons vanilla
> 11 cups coconut
> 
> Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Line sheet pans with parchment. Melt the chocolate in a double boiler.
> 
> Beat the egg whites in a stand mixer to soft peaks. Gradually add the sugar and beat on high speed to stiff peaks. Mix in the vanilla. Turn the mixer down and slowly incorporate the slightly cooled melted chocolate.
> 
> Remove the working bowl from the stand mixer and fold in the coconut by hand. Use a 4 ounce ice cream scoop to portion onto the sheet pans.
> 
> Bake for about 25 minutes. Do not overbake them!
> 
> Yield: 18 macaroons
> 
> NOTES: These end up being HUGE so if you want them smaller, I imagine you could do so but I dont know what to recommend then for baking time. Maybe portion out in half (2 ounce portions) and cut the baking time then in half then also (about 12 minutes)??? Might just work. These are delicious and you could always make them as above and cut them in half to eatjust a thoughtor if it is a bad day, eat the whole darn thing


----------



## AZ Sticks

We will count with you Sorlenna - but please what is a turkey feather blanket???


Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, I remember oldest DD had it...both top and bottom. Poor little thing was miserable for a while but the medicine did seem to work rather quickly.
> 
> I have most of those beauty recipes, I think, but had not heard of the tomato one. And avocados will be eaten, not smooshed onto the face! :XD:
> 
> Tomorrow morning we are supposed to go to a demo--older son is to film it for the site--on making a turkey feather blanket. I am interested in how it is done. I'm not sure what time I will get back to catch up, though (am sure there will be LOTS to read, lol).
> 
> Happy birthday to you, Grankl! I hope it is a lovely day for you.
> 
> I have one sleeve on the baby sweater (it's working out to about a 2 or 3T size, which pleases me) and hope to get the second one done or a good part of it tonight...
> 
> 20 days until DD comes home--yes, I am counting!


----------



## 5mmdpns

The airplane that crashed has just claimed another life. A child has died from her injuries sustained in the crash. The name and age of the child is being withheld and not much is known about her/her family. Such a sad thing to happen. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today.
> 
> I set out to go out to lunch with my brother and my sister. My crutches have been giving me a bit of a "pinch" ever since buying new feminine upper body undergarments. I thought a slightly looser fit might help reduce the pinching so I bought extenders for the back.
> 
> I slipped into the bedroom to put on the extender and quickly tossed my purple sleeveless shirt back on and made a mad crutch for the car.
> 
> As I am getting ready to sit at the table for lunch, I go to put my phone in my pants pocket. I am having a bit of difficulty and my shirt seems longer than I remembered. It WAS a new shirt but I really didn't remember it going down to my knees.
> 
> THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> In my defense, it is the same material, same color, and sold in the same chubby ladies shop.
> 
> My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!
> 
> My love and prayers to everyone!
> 
> Gigi


 :lol:  ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> We will count with you Sorlenna - but please what is a turkey feather blanket???


It is exactly what it sounds like: a blanket made from turkey feathers. The indigenous people here wove them--nothing goes to waste, you know.


----------



## pacer

Gigi I love it. ROFL
Sam...great recipes.
Chocolate macaroons sounds tasty. Might have to try them.

Tonight I thought I would grill out. My DS was called into work so I ended up steam cooking some smoked sausages with green beans and pan cooked Cajun sausages for DH who also got a call to come to work early tonight.

Fitting in reading time and laundry time. Now it is time to get some sleep. 

Thinking about making Mexican Lasagna next Thursday so the guys will have leftovers for while I am away. They will fend well for themselves by eating out the whole weekend unless I leave some awesome leftovers. 
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Pontuf

I had a feeling it was nasty. Poor Bentley.

Pontuf

Thrush is a yeast infection and causes a nasty rash. My DD had it after taking antibiotics for an ear infection--since they kill all the bacteria, it can throw off the balance in the body and let the yeast thrive.[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> The candle light vigil in the town of Lac-Megantic has been canceled for tonight as there were to be some 3000 people coming into the town for this rememberance/tribute to the disaster that happened there a week ago at 1:15am Saturday morning. Instead we are all urged to light a candle in our own homes for the people whose lives are forever changed by this tragic event. Zoe


AMEN


----------



## Pontuf

OOOPPPS sorry. Hadn't copied the recipes yet. When I saw 1/4 cup salt I thought it was one of the beauty recipes

Pontuf



Hakuna Matata said:


> Railyn is referring to the: *Fresh Peach Bread Recipe*
> Blend 1 pound of sliced unpeeled peaches , 1 tsp ascorbic acid (or not  or just use a squirt of lemon juice), 1/2 cup sugar, pinch salt.  *I think a quarter cup would be plenty*
> I believe it is the sugar that you thought 1/4 cup would be plenty. - please clarify.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Also last but not least is the tribute song Come Hell & High Water written for the Alberta and Calgary Stampede honoring the spirit of our Canadian people who never lose hope and stand strong in the face of adversity. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! I love it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Gigi - I wish I lived close enough to you that we could hang out - you are such a funny lady! In a good way of course!!!!!!! luv-AZ


Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today.
> what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> In my defense, it is the same material, same color, and sold in the same chubby ladies shop.
> 
> My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!
> 
> My love and prayers to everyone!
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Patches39

Happy birthday grankl :-D enjoy your dat tomorrow


----------



## AZ Sticks

That must be quite a project - I will have to google some pictures - Thanks for the info- luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> It is exactly what it sounds like: a blanket made from turkey feathers. The indigenous people here wove them--nothing goes to waste, you know.


----------



## jheiens

the internet is an amazing thing. I am going to try harder to reduce my 'books' - and answer more than one post at a time, even numbering them might help people to read them. It is wonderful we have such great conversations and don't want to lose the conversation though. Thanks for the suggestion Sam, it is an excellent idea.[/quote Shirley]

Dear Shirley,

It isn't the length of the posts as it is the length of the of the responding posts which quote all of the first post, followed by the entire response, and followed by the subsequent response which take up so much space in the pages. If we could copy just the most significant part of the original post we are answering and skip the extra parts, we'd save a whole lot of space.

Most of the lo-o-o-ong posts are very informative and interesting to many around Sam's table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sam so sorry about Bentley being under the weather - I'm sure he will kick the Thrush quickly - hope he is sleeping ok for Heidi. Be careful mowing tomorrow and stay hydrated!!! I am off for a shower and we are going to grill burgers for dinner. I'll check back later - luv-AZ


----------



## EJS

Hello everyone, I have not been on much the past few weeks but thought I would pop in for a minute.
I needed a little drama in my life so I got a haircut~~lol
The powers that be must have thought I needed more drama so while my electric oven was preheating the element snapped and fire followed  Went to Lowe's today and got a replacement. Of course they are having a sale and we have to wait about a week for it to arrive. Thankfully the top still works.

All avocado's can be split between you as I am allergic.

Happy Birthday Grankl.

I know excitement is building for the knitapalooza! I just believe you are going to have a blast.

EJ


----------



## Sandy

Well I got home about an hour and a half ago and I'm all unpacked. I really hated to leave there it is so pretty. I have about 60 pages to read from last week and then I have this week to read. Guess I'll be busy for quite a while! See you all later!


----------



## jheiens

Sam, the first sentence of text in the peach recipe could be misunderstood to read 1/4 cup of salt when that is not what you were actually referencing. I did a double-take myself and then thought that knowledgeable cooks would realize that no recipe meant for human consumption would contain that much salt per that number of servings.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee

I love lavender but have to be careful when it is used. Cannot use it around 2 heart kid nieces due to high possibility of it slowing their heart rate.

Having found new ktp, am now returning to last weeks ktp to finish last 50 + pages and then be back.


----------



## Patches39

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today.
> 
> I set out to go out to lunch with my brother and my sister. My crutches have been giving me a bit of a "pinch" ever since buying new feminine upper body undergarments. I thought a slightly looser fit might help reduce the pinching so I bought extenders for the back.
> 
> I slipped into the bedroom to put on the extender and quickly tossed my purple sleeveless shirt back on and made a mad crutch for the car.
> 
> As I am getting ready to sit at the table for lunch, I go to put my phone in my pants pocket. I am having a bit of difficulty and my shirt seems longer than I remembered. It WAS a new shirt but I really didn't remember it going down to my knees.
> 
> THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> In my defense, it is the same material, same color, and sold in the same chubby ladies shop.
> 
> My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!
> 
> My love and prayers to everyone!
> 
> Gigi


OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## jheiens

EJS, lovely avatar photo. Your new hairstyle is great-looking on you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle

Grankl said:


> Lovely lavender! Rolling through another year with a birthday tomorrow so can use all the help I can get with the cosmetic recipes.
> 
> Happy birthday. Hope your day is spectacular!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Bentley has thrush. So Heidi took him to the doctor and got some liquid to swab his mouth out four times a day. It doesnt seem to bother him which is good. One thing I didnt know was the doctor said if it appeared on his bottom to let him know. Evidently with Bentley swallowing there is a possibility it could transfer. Appears to look like diaper rash. We will hope it doesnt do that.
> 
> Sam


Assuming Heidi is feeding Bentely herself she needs to use an anti-thrush cream on her nipples as well. The bugs will be transferred from his mouth to her and then back so both lots need to be killed. She could well keep reinfecting him. Something I learnt 27 years ago when Vicky had thrush. (over here she could just go to a chemist/pharmacy now and buy it over the counter withour needing to see a doctor).


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


So did you try it again? Fortunatelly I have never needed to try to get scrambled water out my hair, not sure that would help your hair too much.


----------



## Patches39

EJS, like you hair cut, nice look so cool, YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> As promised, here is the macaroon recipe:
> 
> I dont recall where this recipe came fromit is scribbled down on a piece of paper with a star in the upper corner, which means the recipe must have been demonstrated on a TV show and that I thought it was really good  lol.
> 
> *Chocolate Macaroons*


These sound delcious.


----------



## Pontuf

I LOVE Lavender. Whenever we go to Santa Fe I bring home lots of bundles of fresh lavender. There is a guy who sells it on the square for like $7 for a huge bundle! . They grow it outside of town. The car smells heavenly all the way home and for days

Pontuf



busyworkerbee said:


> I love lavender but have to be careful when it is used.


----------



## Sorlenna

I posted this on facebook and will put it here, too:

FYI: I just got a text saying my Gmail had been hacked. Funny, I never gave Gmail my cell number...obvious scam. If you get one, don't reply. It's phishing for active phone numbers.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Now that you have opened up todays Tea Party I'm off to bed. Night night everyone, catch you tomorrow.


What beautiful lavender- did it smell lovely? 
Learnt the other day that lavender and mint are related as is basil. If you are allergic to one you are allergic to all. And some people have life threatening reactions to them.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes very flattering!

Pontuf



jheiens said:


> EJS, lovely avatar photo. Your new hairstyle is great-looking on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today.
> 
> I set out to go out to lunch with my brother and my sister. My crutches have been giving me a bit of a "pinch" ever since buying new feminine upper body undergarments. I thought a slightly looser fit might help reduce the pinching so I bought extenders for the back.
> 
> I slipped into the bedroom to put on the extender and quickly tossed my purple sleeveless shirt back on and made a mad crutch for the car.
> 
> As I am getting ready to sit at the table for lunch, I go to put my phone in my pants pocket. I am having a bit of difficulty and my shirt seems longer than I remembered. It WAS a new shirt but I really didn't remember it going down to my knees.
> 
> THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> In my defense, it is the same material, same color, and sold in the same chubby ladies shop.
> 
> My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!
> 
> My love and prayers to everyone!
> 
> Gigi


ROFL..... Gigi you are just toooooo much sweet Sister of mine!! Mom had to change clothes in a hurry between "acts" of one of our shows, I was already backstage waiting when she came hurrying out, when the lights hit her I tried to call her back.. her pants were on backwards AND wrong side out.. the tag was glowing in the spotlight!! We sang right on along though. :roll:


----------



## Pontuf

Yes I have to google too. Intriguing

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> That must be quite a project - I will have to google some pictures - Thanks for the info- luv-AZ


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> The airplane that crashed has just claimed another life. A child has died from her injuries sustained in the crash. The name and age of the child is being withheld and not much is known about her/her family. Such a sad thing to happen. Zoe


And a first response vehicle ran over one of the Chinese girls that was killed, she was covered in the foam so she wasn't seen, they are not sure if she was already dead though. Just so sad this whole week. Ready for some good news for sure!


----------



## Marianne818

EJS said:


> Hello everyone, I have not been on much the past few weeks but thought I would pop in for a minute.
> I needed a little drama in my life so I got a haircut~~lol
> The powers that be must have thought I needed more drama so while my electric oven was preheating the element snapped and fire followed  Went to Lowe's today and got a replacement. Of course they are having a sale and we have to wait about a week for it to arrive. Thankfully the top still works.
> 
> Glad the fire wasn't that bad!! Love the hair cut.. it's almost as short as mine.. LOL


----------



## darowil

Pontuf said:


> Sorry to hear about Bentley. I don't know what thrush is but it sounds nasty. Hope he feels better soon, poor baby.


Most women know about it as some point in their life- and especially after oral antibiotics. My youngest picked it up from me during birth which was when I learnt about treating her and me. The other end cleared up for me that time by itself.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL....priceless!



Bobglory said:


> THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Marianne818

We had about an hour of sunshine this evening.. naturally it is raining yet again!! My house is normally a tan color, vinyl siding, with white post along the front concrete porch. It is more of a greenish color now, LOL.. the rain gutters normally are white, they are also blackish green. My neighbor told me earlier when we have 2 or more days of sunshine he will use his commercial power washer on the vinyl and some outdoor bleach on the posts and the gutters. He's also going to spray down my camper while he is washing the house down. In all my years I have never seen mold growing on red clay.. but it is in my yard and my neighbors!


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> I love the idea of peach bread-- sounds really good though it seems as though we don't get good tasting peaches anymore. Also love gazpacho so will definitely try the salad.
> 
> I had a very nasty surprise today. My favorite yarn store has closed! I am so disappointed- I have been going there for many years and now will have to look for an alternative.


Its becuase of the inability to fins nice peaches that I didn't bother keeping the peach bread- and by the time we have fresh peaches around I would have forgottten it anyway.

Losing your LYS- how terrible. But mayb eyou can find a better one? Yrouble is so many are closing down.


----------



## Pontuf

I know about yeast infections just never heard it called thrush



darowil said:


> Most women know about it as some point in their life- and especially after oral antibiotics. My youngest picked it up from me during birth which was when I learnt about treating her and me. The other end cleared up for me that time by itself.


----------



## iamsam

it looks like his tongue, inner lip and cheeks have just grown white fur. it will look like diaper rash if it gets on his butt.

sam


Pontuf said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
> 
> Sam you really outdid yourself this week.
> Sorry to hear about Bentley. I don't know what thrush is but it sounds nasty. Hope he feels better soon, poor baby.


----------



## Pontuf

Gigi. This is sooooo funny. Wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the haircut.


EJS said:


> Hello everyone, I have not been on much the past few weeks but thought I would pop in for a minute.
> I needed a little drama in my life so I got a haircut~~lol
> 
> I know excitement is building for the knitapalooza! I just believe you are going to have a blast.
> 
> EJ


----------



## iamsam

that is too bad purl2diva - we get used to really liking a certain store and then they close - hopefully you will be able to find a new favorite store.

sam

you really do need to watch what you buy in the store - the peaches are either too ripe or to hard. I would be loverly to have a peach tree in ones yard.



purl2diva said:


> I love the idea of peach bread-- sounds really good though it seems as though we don't get good tasting peaches anymore. Also love gazpacho so will definitely try the salad.
> 
> I had a very nasty surprise today. My favorite yarn store has closed! I am so disappointed- I have been going there for many years and now will have to look for an alternative.


----------



## iamsam

if you are allowed to take pictures trisha we would love to see some of the pow wow.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'll have to catch up late Sunday or on Monday as this is POW WOW week-end here on the reserve. I so look forward to this week-end every year. I love seeing all my First Nation friends in their regalia, the dancing and drumming competitions, and the great food (Indian Tacos --yum) We have lots of visitor for the POW WOW. Many come from reserves on both sides of the border and of course many non-natives as well.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end everyone. Prayers for peace and calm for all.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## iamsam

give him a gas soaked corn cob to scratch them with.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I pity the hemorrhoids........... Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

I had a peach tree my daddy gave me in my yard in KY...wonder if it's still there? 

I'm a little more than halfway on the second sleeve.

I would love to keep and try the dessert/bread recipes but it's just too hot to bake. Have been craving cookies this week like mad but mustn't eat them anyway--wasn't I just complaining about how long it took me to lose some weight? :roll:


----------



## iamsam

my goodness pontuf - you too.

sam

she pulled a gwennie



Pontuf said:


> You need the salt to exfoliate


----------



## darowil

Gigi you sure do give us a good laugh at the things you manage to get up to!

Grankl good to see you here. Have a lovely birthday tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

which recipe was this in railyn?

sam



Railyn said:


> your recipe said 1/2 cup sugar, pinch of salt, 1/4 cup should be enough. Sorry to be fussy but I have had to proof reciepies a lot. You just got the two phrases twisted around.
> should read something like 1/2 cup sugar: 1/4 cup should be enough, and pinch of salt.


----------



## Pontuf

Grankl. HAPPY BIRTHDAY.!!!


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> I love lavender but have to be careful when it is used. Cannot use it around 2 heart kid nieces due to high possibility of it slowing their heart rate.
> 
> Having found new ktp, am now returning to last weeks ktp to finish last 50 + pages and then be back.


Do mint and basil have a similar impact on them? Was talking a KPer the other day who knew she was allergic to mint, ate something with basil in it and reacted really badly only to find out after that they are related. And similarliy to lavender- used a lovely lavender scented wheatbag she had been given and just the contact with her neck caused major problems.


----------



## kehinkle

Friday evening in Dallas and I think I am melting! 101° supposed to be 77° tonight.

Finally made it through last weeks TP. Didn't post as I knew where everyone would be.

Sam, hope the thrush is short lived. Agree that avocado should be eaten and often. Had it on burgers the last night I was home. Your gazbacho salad makes me want to find a place that does the soup. Haven't had it in a while.

Shirley, no candles but will be thinking of the people up there. 

Trisha, haven't been to a PowWow in ages. Last one was in AZ. Have fun and eat an Indian Taco for me.

Gigi, you sure do keep everyone in good humor. Was going to say "stitches" but thought better of it with this bunch. You nightgown top caouldn't be any worse than seeing people in loose fitting pj pants. No offense to any here that might wear them. I just hate seeing grown women in them out in public.

Kathy, chocolate and coconut! Nuff said.

EJ, love the new 'do. I'm ready to cut mine but still on the fence. At least you shpuld be cooler with it in the AL heat and humidity.

While in Chicago, I bought a 12" circ, Addi turbo, #2. Was able to switch one of my socks to it and am really enjoying knitting with it. Almost bought the 8" one. I don't think it is small enough for Barbie clothes. 

On the topic of needles, I have Knitters Pride cubic interchangables, short needle. Love them. Also have a set of Options and Harmonies. Love them, too. Just ordered (and they are at my DD1s) two fixed Harmonies in #2. Alzo some cotton yarn and sock yarn. Now I have two reasons to get home next weekend.

Off to knit. See you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam

I guess I thought it would be understood - it is corrected.

should have been this way to begin with.

sam



Railyn said:


> your recipe said 1/2 cup sugar, pinch of salt, 1/4 cup should be enough. Sorry to be fussy but I have had to proof reciepies a lot. You just got the two phrases twisted around.
> should read something like 1/2 cup sugar: 1/4 cup should be enough, and pinch of salt.


----------



## iamsam

it is corrected hakuna matata - sorry for the confusion.

welcome to the knitting tea party hakuna matata - we hope you had a good time and will be back soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Hakuna Matata said:


> The recipe Railyn is referring to is the : *Fresh Peach Bread Recipe*
> Blend 1 pound of sliced unpeeled peaches , 1 tsp ascorbic acid (or not  or just use a squirt of lemon juice), 1/2 cup sugar, pinch salt.  *I think a quarter cup would be plenty*
> I believe it is the sugar that you thought 1/4 cup would be plenty. - please clarify.


----------



## EJS

EJ, love the new 'do. I'm ready to cut mine but still on the fence. At least you shpuld be cooler with it in the AL heat and humidity.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you everyone for the compliments. Considering what the hair looked like before this is a major change that I was more then ready for.


----------



## iamsam

bobglory - you are a constant wonder - I hope you never stop having bloopers - you take them with such good grace and we love hearing about them.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today.
> 
> I set out to go out to lunch with my brother and my sister. My crutches have been giving me a bit of a "pinch" ever since buying new feminine upper body undergarments. I thought a slightly looser fit might help reduce the pinching so I bought extenders for the back.
> 
> I slipped into the bedroom to put on the extender and quickly tossed my purple sleeveless shirt back on and made a mad crutch for the car.
> 
> As I am getting ready to sit at the table for lunch, I go to put my phone in my pants pocket. I am having a bit of difficulty and my shirt seems longer than I remembered. It WAS a new shirt but I really didn't remember it going down to my knees.
> 
> THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> In my defense, it is the same material, same color, and sold in the same chubby ladies shop.
> 
> My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!
> 
> My love and prayers to everyone!
> 
> Gigi


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 12 July 13
> I might mention that we could exercise the delete button a little more  for you that are going to mention something in my opening  if you deleted everything but what you were referencing  say the recipes  then I would delete everything but the recipe titles. We eliminate a lot of space that way. I am suggesting this just as a possibility  it takes a moment more  but well worth it. This is not a hard and fast rule you do understand..
> Sam


I try to do this as long as I am not on my phone then it is a bit more difficult to do.


----------



## iamsam

was this the san Francisco crash five?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The airplane that crashed has just claimed another life. A child has died from her injuries sustained in the crash. The name and age of the child is being withheld and not much is known about her/her family. Such a sad thing to happen. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I agree with you joy - don't stop writing a novel Shirley.

sam



jheiens said:


> the internet is an amazing thing. I am going to try harder to reduce my 'books' - and answer more than one post at a time, even numbering them might help people to read them. It is wonderful we have such great conversations and don't want to lose the conversation though. Thanks for the suggestion Sam, it is an excellent idea.[/quote Shirley]
> 
> Dear Shirley,
> 
> It isn't the length of the posts as it is the length of the of the responding posts which quote all of the first post, followed by the entire response, and followed by the subsequent response which take up so much space in the pages. If we could copy just the most significant part of the original post we are answering and skip the extra parts, we'd save a whole lot of space.
> 
> Most of the lo-o-o-ong posts are very informative and interesting to many around Sam's table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


Omgoodness that's too funny.

Already page 7. Just got home from work and had to find the ktp.
Will have to catch up reading. Gage is doing awesome!!! Today is one week post surgery and he is healing pretty good.

Check back in later.

Btw, the beauty recipes sound fantastic, I am going to have to print those off and share them with some of the girls at work. Also my bff when we have girl nights we try out beauty masks and such.


----------



## iamsam

what a great picture of a pretty lady with a super haircut. i'm glad it was the stove and not your razor that overheated. one way to look at it is you got a new stove.

sam

does homeowners cover that?



EJS said:


> Hello everyone, I have not been on much the past few weeks but thought I would pop in for a minute.
> I needed a little drama in my life so I got a haircut~~lol
> The powers that be must have thought I needed more drama so while my electric oven was preheating the element snapped and fire followed  Went to Lowe's today and got a replacement. Of course they are having a sale and we have to wait about a week for it to arrive. Thankfully the top still works.
> 
> All avocado's can be split between you as I am allergic.
> 
> Happy Birthday Grankl.
> 
> I know excitement is building for the knitapalooza! I just believe you are going to have a blast.
> 
> EJ


----------



## iamsam

I fixed it joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, the first sentence of text in the peach recipe could be misunderstood to read 1/4 cup of salt when that is not what you were actually referencing. I did a double-take myself and then thought that knowledgeable cooks would realize that no recipe meant for human consumption would contain that much salt per that number of servings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

just skim last week busyworkerbee - you will catch up faster.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I love lavender but have to be careful when it is used. Cannot use it around 2 heart kid nieces due to high possibility of it slowing their heart rate.
> 
> Having found new ktp, am now returning to last weeks ktp to finish last 50 + pages and then be back.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> was this the san Francisco crash five?
> 
> sam


yes, the child was a Chinese girl. She died today. Sad for everyone. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

he is bottle fed darowil. he is the second one of Heidi's children to get it when they were babies.

sam



darowil said:


> Assuming Heidi is feeding Bentely herself she needs to use an anti-thrush cream on her nipples as well. The bugs will be transferred from his mouth to her and then back so both lots need to be killed. She could well keep reinfecting him. Something I learnt 27 years ago when Vicky had thrush. (over here she could just go to a chemist/pharmacy now and buy it over the counter withour needing to see a doctor).


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> just skim last week busyworkerbee - you will catch up faster.
> 
> sam


Went back to catch up- and they have already split it, but only into 2- I did wonder if they would split it into three as we went over 200. Have they agreed to wait until the next one starts Sam before splitting it?


----------



## iamsam

I didn't realize lavender could do that.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I love lavender but have to be careful when it is used. Cannot use it around 2 heart kid nieces due to high possibility of it slowing their heart rate.
> 
> Having found new ktp, am now returning to last weeks ktp to finish last 50 + pages and then be back.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> he is bottle fed darowil. he is the second one of Heidi's children to get it when they were babies.
> 
> sam


It's not unusual for them to pick it up- and doesn't seem to bother them normally either- at least while it stays in the upper part of the digestive tract.


----------



## iamsam

is there no end to what scammers will do?

sam

I bet if there was a healthy prison sentence if caught they might think twice. i'm surprised at now many messages in my spam folder tell me I am going to be a rich man if only . . . . . . .



Sorlenna said:


> I posted this on facebook and will put it here, too:
> 
> FYI: I just got a text saying my Gmail had been hacked. Funny, I never gave Gmail my cell number...obvious scam. If you get one, don't reply. It's phishing for active phone numbers.


----------



## Railyn

It is the start of the peach bread where the recipe starts with 1 pound peaches, etc.


----------



## 5mmdpns

With the doom and gloom of so much world wide tragedies that happened this past week, here is my wish for all of my KTP family. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

there is also about fifteen years laying on the floor - great look.

sam



EJS said:


> EJ, love the new 'do. I'm ready to cut mine but still on the fence. At least you shpuld be cooler with it in the AL heat and humidity.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Thank you everyone for the compliments. Considering what the hair looked like before this is a major change that I was more then ready for.


----------



## iamsam

they did wait quite a while to split last week's - it had to have been during the night or early this morning - I tried to post this morning and wouldn't post - that is when I realized they must have split it.

I had asked them if they could wait until the new ktp had started but they didn't seem to anxious to do that. I do like that they have it well announced at the end of page 99 so it is usually fairly easy to find the next part.

sam



darowil said:


> Went back to catch up- and they have already split it, but only into 2- I did wonder if they would split it into three as we went over 200. Have they agreed to wait until the next one starts Sam before splitting it?


----------



## iamsam

very nice five - thanks.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> With the doom and gloom of so much world wide tragedies that happened this past week, here is my wish for all of my KTP family. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> they did wait quite a while to split last week's - it had to have been during the night or early this morning - I tried to post this morning and wouldn't post - that is when I realized they must have split it.
> 
> I had asked them if they could wait until the new ktp had started but they didn't seem to anxious to do that. I do like that they have it well announced at the end of page 99 so it is usually fairly easy to find the next part.
> 
> sam


They split it this afternoon when we reached 200 pages. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> With the doom and gloom of so much world wide tragedies that happened this past week, here is my wish for all of my KTP family. Zoe


Beautiful Zoe, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hey for all those in a heat wave, here is a healthy cool one or two for you! Strawberry Banana Ice Cream! Zoe 
Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
(Makes about 7 cups)

Ingredients: 
4 cups sliced, frozen bananas
2 cups frozen, unsweetened strawberries
1/2 cup rice, almond, light coconut or regular milk (any milk will work)

Directions:
Place all ingredients into a food processor and blend until you have a soft serve consistency in your ice cream.
Note: You will have to take the lid off and scrape/move things around with a spatula several times through this process. It WILL get smooth, so dont give up. Just keep blending and scraping.
Nutritional Content:
(Data is for 1 cup)
Calories: 94
Total Fat: 1 gm
Saturated Fats: 0 gm
Trans Fats: 0 gm
Cholesterol: 0 mg
Sodium: 15 mg
Carbohydrates: 24 gm
Dietary fiber: 3 gm
Sugars: 12 gm
Protein: 1 gm
Estimated Glycemic Load: 8


----------



## Pontuf

Why do they have to split us?
The smoking and Obamacare thread goes on and on, much longer than ours



thewren said:


> they did wait quite a while to split last week's - it had to have been during the night or early this morning - I tried to post this morning and wouldn't post - that is when I realized they must have


----------



## Pontuf

I am definitely making this! Thanks Zoe



5mmdpns said:


> Hey for all those in a heat wave, here is a healthy cool one or two for you! Strawberry Banana Ice Cream! Zoe
> Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4 cups sliced, frozen bananas
> 2 cups frozen, unsweetened strawberries
> 1/2 cup rice, almond, light coconut or regular milk (any milk will work)
> 
> Directions:
> Place all ingredients into a food processor and blend until you have a soft serve consistency in your ice cream.
> Note: You will have to take the lid off and scrape/move things around with a spatula several times through this process. It WILL get smooth, so dont give up. Just keep blending and scraping.
> Nutritional Content:
> (Data is for 1 cup)
> Calories: 94
> Total Fat: 1 gm
> Saturated Fats: 0 gm
> Trans Fats: 0 gm
> Cholesterol: 0 mg
> Sodium: 15 mg
> Carbohydrates: 24 gm
> Dietary fiber: 3 gm
> Sugars: 12 gm
> Protein: 1 gm
> Estimated Glycemic Load: 8


----------



## martina

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... Interesting day.......
> 
> Gigi


You did, and gave us a laugh too.


----------



## gagesmom

EJS, your haircut looks fantastic. A new you :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Poor little Bentley, hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## pammie1234

I got home from my mom's, cooked dinner, and just sat down to check the new KTP. I still have to finish cleaning up the kitchen, but I will do that later. I can't believe we are already at 9 pages. We just talk too much!


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> feeling good - it has been a beautiful day - not too hot - not too cold - perfect weather. I hope it is the same tomorrow since I am going to mow.
> 
> sam


Our weather has been the same Sam windows open still tomorriw also it sounds like. Sunday sounds yo be warmer and the humidity back with heat indexes next week starting Monday of 100°f. Enjoy it while I can. The peach bread sounds wonderful will be trying this with moms peaches.

I have an aunt and uncle who live in Fort Wayne, they are going to come to Defiance so that they can see me. Its been 2 years since I've seen my uncle and probably 6 months since ive seen my aunt. They will be happy with just an hour of my time just want to see me after all I've been through. They are funny though, think its strange that we are all doing this when none of us (or few of us anyway) have actually met. They told me they would come get me and take me home all i have to do is call if I should be unhappy. I laughed and told them I have talked on the phone to some, skyped with others and have "talked" on the KTP to all and that I'm sure everything will be fine. Its nice to know they care about me. This is my dads sister sister and her husband that side of my family has always been close spent some summers with them when I was a pre-teen. They are/were both teachers, uncle is retired and may not be be much longer for my aunt she said this last year was the worst she has ever had for teaching. Anyway I know there is a bit of free time so that is how I will be spending mine. Dont mean to offend anyone by doing this it will mean a lot to my aunt n uncle.


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


That had to be quite the trick. Kate I love the new picture of Luke and his tooth, he has sucha beautiful smile!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> I got home from my mom's, cooked dinner, and just sat down to check the new KTP. I still have to finish cleaning up the kitchen, but I will do that later. I can't believe we are already at 9 pages. We just talk too much!


nah, we don't talk too much -- we just love to share with our bro and sisters! (If we did not post anything here, well, then Sam would start to wonder just what went wrong and he would redecorate the tea parlor with a cork floor to relieve his stress!?!) Zoe


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> With the doom and gloom of so much world wide tragedies that happened this past week, here is my wish for all of my KTP family. Zoe


That card is beautiful, I love butterfly's and the flowers are just awesome. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam

that looks very good five - will have to make it for the family sometime.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hey for all those in a heat wave, here is a healthy cool one or two for you! Strawberry Banana Ice Cream! Zoe
> Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Patches39 said:


> That card is beautiful, I love butterfly's and the flowers are just awesome. Thank you.


You and all the others are quite welcome. I just thought it would bring a fresh uplifting spirit to the KTP! We all need some sunshine to fall on us and bring hope to those who are needing it. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

you are kidding me right - a thread on obama and smoking - that is too funny. I can't imagine there is that much to say.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Why do they have to split us?
> The smoking and Obamacare thread goes on and on, much longer than ours
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> they did wait quite a while to split last week's - it had to have been during the night or early this morning - I tried to post this morning and wouldn't post - that is when I realized they must have
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> that looks very good five - will have to make it for the family sometime.
> 
> sam


One thing that I like about it is that there are no "chemicals" in it! I would suppose that any fruit that is chopped up and then frozen could be substituted for the frozen strawberries. hmmm, perhaps some cubed and chopped peaches? frozen blueberries would work too. Zoe


----------



## Patches39

Will say night/ day, rained all day. Hope tomorrow is better. praying all will have a blessed tomorrow, filled with blessings of love ,happiness, joy, peace, and healing. Until tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

I don't know where you are planning on meeting them but all of you are welcome to come here - and if they stay long enough they are welcome at the bbq - what ever you decide is fine

sam

that is why I am doing the mowing tomorrow - it sounded like the best day.



Pup lover said:


> Our weather has been the same Sam windows open still tomorriw also it sounds like. Sunday sounds yo be warmer and the humidity back with heat indexes next week starting Monday of 100°f. Enjoy it while I can. The peach bread sounds wonderful will be trying this with moms peaches.
> 
> I have an aunt and uncle who live in Fort Wayne, they are going to come to Defiance so that they can see me.


----------



## Designer1234

Grankl said:


> Lovely lavender! Rolling through another year with a birthday tomorrow so can use all the help I can get with the cosmetic recipes. .


Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day and a healthy and happy year! Here are some chickadees to wish you Happy Birthday!


----------



## EJS

\does homeowners cover that?[/quote]

~~~~~~~~~~~
Thanks Sam.

Now if I can just get a new fridge to go with the new stove/range. Maybe by the end of the year. Homeowners does not cover it and it had long ago outlived the warranty.

EJ


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> give him a gas soaked corn cob to scratch them with.
> 
> sam


Lol!!! Sam!!! :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> With the doom and gloom of so much world wide tragedies that happened this past week, here is my wish for all of my KTP family. Zoe


Back at you Zoe, love you!! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Pontuf

It was right below our thread and I opened it by accident. It was scarry. So negative. Nothing like our KTP paradise.

Pontuf

=thewren]you are kidding me right - a thread on obama and smoking - that is too funny. I can't imagine there is that much to say.

sam[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Pup lover said:


> Lol!!! Sam!!! :lol:


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful Shirley



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day and a healthy and happy year! Here are some chickadees to wish you Happy Birthday!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> Back at you Zoe, love you!! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


thank you! I don't want another week like I had this last week. Still trying to get my head around some stuff. hmmm, perhaps I need to go and chase my own butterflies in the flowers! Zoe


----------



## Pup lover

Gigi thanks for the laugh, sounds like something I would do!

Kathy, macaroons sound yummy but now I know why i havent had one, lots of eggs!!

Granklhappy birthday!! Hope you have a wonderful day.

EJS love the new haircut!

Icecream sounds wonderful, thanks Zoe!

Hope that Bentley is better quickly! Bag balm is wonderful for preventing diaper rash issues or thrush on that end.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> It was right below our thread and I opened it by accident. It was scarry. So negative. Nothing like our KTP paradise.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =thewren]you are kidding me right - a thread on obama and smoking - that is too funny. I can't imagine there is that much to say.
> 
> sam


[/quote]

The Political threads are so nasty and have been since before the elections. very sad. no one gives an inch and they are so insulting.


----------



## Pontuf

So negative



Designer1234 said:


> The Political threads are so nasty and have been since before the elections. very sad. no one gives an inch and they are so insulting.


----------



## EJS

I am headed off to lala land. 
Take care

EJ


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Moly!! Up to page 10 already and well over 200 last week. I think we could go for a Guiness World Record. lol
Recipes look great, love peaches, have a couple in the fridge calling my name. Hugs and prayers for Bentley, poor guy, glad it isn't bothering him much though. 
Well, off to get caught up, I did manage to get caught up on last weeks before heading over here.


----------



## Poledra65

Gigi! LOLOLOL!!! Laughing so hard I cna't see through the rears to type properly. lololol!! I'm just so releived that you didn't say that you'd tripped over your crutches or something though.  I'm so glad you are here. lol Your sense of humor really does make one put things in perspective. lolol
Hugs and Love


----------



## Sorlenna

EJS said:


> I am headed off to lala land.
> Take care
> 
> EJ


Me, too...love the haircut!

Gigi, bless you--I did relate...!


----------



## iamsam

odd sense of fun I would say.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> The Political threads are so nasty and have been since before the elections. very sad. no one gives an inch and they are so insulting.


----------



## Railyn

I'm looking for some bubble wrap for DH. He went to sit down in an office chair and it rolled away from him and he ended up on the floor. He claimed he wasn't injured but now a few hours later he can hardly walk. I just hope I don't have to take him to the ER in the middle of the night.
Is KTP a bad influence even through the computer?
I hope not because it is too much fun.


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> EJS, your haircut looks fantastic. A new you :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Poor little Bentley, hope he is feeling better soon.


I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.

This is what I have been doing this week with humid weather. Thought I would use up some of the small leftover balls of yarn.
Basic newborn hat by Jennifer Jackson on Ravelry. Free and so quick and easy to knit up.

I have made some the right size for newborns and some smaller for preemies. You can roll the rim up or leave it down. I have a goal.....I want to make 100(eventually) and donate them to our local hospital and the hospital where Gage was born.


----------



## Southern Gal

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some chickadees to wish you Happy Birthday!


wow, again shirley beautiful, just beautiful. they are one of my favorite little birds to watch and listen to.
sam, i hate that baby bentley is having thrush, i wonder, since its yeast, if he could have some yougurt, even thinned down. i know in women, it helps and yukky as it sounds to apply it to the area in distress helps to clear it up. don't know.
gigi, oh my goodness that is the funnest thing i have heard in a while, this morn, mom came by and had been yard saleing, she had worn her t shirt backwards and inside out, and it had something on the front side so that must have looked really goofy, least it wasn't a nite gown. :lol: :? 
ejs, like the new do. you look good in short hair too.
today our weather has been so nice, low humidity and even though it got in the 90's it didn't seem bad. outside now here at near midnite, its so nice outside, (been outside with the snorky)
this is bj's first 4 days off in a row in a while, folks have been out on vacations, and he worked lots of o/t. 
i think i am gonna head to bed also. please everyone be safe and sane :shock: ;-) :roll:


----------



## Bobglory

I love the new hairdo ESJ. Very, very flattering.

Shirley, that thread painting of the chickadees is absolutely beautiful. 

Sam, healing prayers for Bentley. Thrush is very uncomfortable. My mom had it while in ICU and the stuff they painted on her tongue and inside her mouth tasted dreadful. 

Prayers of healing, comfort and strength for all affected by the tragedy in Lac-Megantic, the floods, fires, tornados and storms we have had of late. 

And especially for those here at the KTP dealing with pain, illness and loss, bunches of hugs and prayers and love to you my friends.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Zoe, I love the card. So pretty and the sentiment is perfect. Thanks. I needed that

Gigi


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to your husband railyn - hopefully a good night's sleep will see him fit and hearty.

sam



Railyn said:


> I'm looking for some bubble wrap for DH. He went to sit down in an office chair and it rolled away from him and he ended up on the floor. He claimed he wasn't injured but now a few hours later he can hardly walk. I just hope I don't have to take him to the ER in the middle of the night.
> Is KTP a bad influence even through the computer?
> I hope not because it is too much fun.


----------



## iamsam

very cute gages mom - Bentley received a hand made hat when he was in the hospital - very cute.

sam



gagesmom said:


> I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.
> 
> This is what I have been doing this week with humid weather. Thought I would use up some of the small leftover balls of yarn.
> Basic newborn hat by Jennifer Jackson on Ravelry. Free and so quick and easy to knit up.
> 
> I have made some the right size for newborns and some smaller for preemies. You can roll the rim up or leave it down. I have a goal.....I want to make 100(eventually) and donate them to our local hospital and the hospital where Gage was born.


----------



## iamsam

sending the sandman to you southern gal - pleasant dreams.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> wow, again shirley beautiful, just beautiful. they are one of my favorite little birds to watch and listen to.
> sam, i hate that baby bentley is having thrush, i wonder, since its yeast, if he could have some yougurt, even thinned down. i know in women, it helps and yukky as it sounds to apply it to the area in distress helps to clear it up. don't know.
> gigi, oh my goodness that is the funnest thing i have heard in a while, this morn, mom came by and had been yard saleing, she had worn her t shirt backwards and inside out, and it had something on the front side so that must have looked really goofy, least it wasn't a nite gown. :lol: :?
> ejs, like the new do. you look good in short hair too.
> today our weather has been so nice, low humidity and even though it got in the 90's it didn't seem bad. outside now here at near midnite, its so nice outside, (been outside with the snorky)
> this is bj's first 4 days off in a row in a while, folks have been out on vacations, and he worked lots of o/t.
> i think i am gonna head to bed also. please everyone be safe and sane :shock: ;-) :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

Are we the only two awake?


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Are we the only two awake?


oh no, nz and Aussie definitely awake!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Julie,

How is Fale doing? I probably should be asleep it is 2:30am here. Not tired though.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam I have the pattern for the round blanket I made last week.

On Ravelry called...
Round or pinwheel blanket by Genia Planck. It is knit. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Enjoy :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> How is Fale doing? I probably should be asleep it is 2:30am here. Not tired though.


I have not been able to contact him all week- so that is an unknown! How is young Gage?


----------



## iamsam

I think we are gagesmom howsoamever - I am going to bed a little earlier than usual. weary. the women going to Rachel's wedding shower tomorrow. taking Bentley with them so it is going to be just us guys here at home.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Are we the only two awake?


----------



## gagesmom

He is doing fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I do hope you are able to reach him soon.  

Curious, what time is it there if it is 2:30 am here?


----------



## gagesmom

thewren said:


> I think we are gagesmom howsoamever - I am going to bed a little earlier than usual. weary. the women going to Rachel's wedding shower tomorrow. taking Bentley with them so it is going to be just us guys here at home.
> 
> sam


Gotta love a guy's day. Good night Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> He is doing fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I do hope you are able to reach him soon.
> 
> Curious, what time is it there if it is 2:30 am here?


Rising 6-30 pm! the evening news is on!


----------



## gagesmom

Wow, that is cool.


----------



## Lurker 2

Love the new avatar, by the way, Gagesmom!


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks, I love our little house.  

What do you have on your needles? It has been hot and humid here this past week, and I wanted something little and mindless to do. Gage has us running for snacks, drinks, etc. I have been making newborn and preemie hats out of left over balls of wool.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Thanks, I love our little house.
> 
> What do you have on your needles? It has been hot and humid here this past week, and I wanted something little and mindless to do. Gage has us running for snacks, drinks, etc. I have been making newborn and preemie hats out of left over balls of wool.


I am working on an eyelash capelet for a friend, don't mind that keeping me warmer- although it has been sunny inside is 63F- roughly 17C and 10 outside not cold to a Canadian- but it is for us softees here!


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on an eyelash capelet for a friend, don't mind that keeping me warmer- although it has been sunny inside is 63F- roughly 17C and 10 outside not cold to a Canadian- but it is for us softees here!


Will you share a photo of the capelet when finished?

Us Canadians are used to pretty cold temperatures. Too cold sometimes.

Sorry, but I think I am off to bed.Will check in tomorrow.

Good night Julie, Goodnight Sam.


----------



## iamsam

I definitely have some questions for you. I am a bit confused.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam I have the pattern for the round blanket I made last week.
> 
> On Ravelry called...
> Round or pinwheel blanket by Genia Planck. It is knit. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Will you share a photo of the capelet when finished?
> 
> Us Canadians are used to pretty cold temperatures. Too cold sometimes.
> 
> Sorry, but I think I am off to bed.Will check in tomorrow.
> 
> Good night Julie, Goodnight Sam.


Sleep well! By the way TNS is awake on last weeks party!


----------



## iamsam

good night - it time for me to be in bed.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Sleep well, Sam!


----------



## KateB

Gigi - You are a riot! Your posts never fail to amuse! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

EJS - Love the new haircut, really suits you!


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


 :-o :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Love the beauty hints, our school domestic science teacher introduced me to using the egg white left behind in the shells as facemask! Lots of shiny stiff faces whilst whisking meringues......
Poor Bentley, hope he is soon better. Hot weather doesn't help!


----------



## TNS

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I pity the hemorrhoids........... Zoe


Love your sense of humour, Zoe! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Gigi - I wish I lived close enough to you that we could hang out - you are such a funny lady! In a good way of course!!!!!!! luv-AZ


I can just imagine the scene  :roll: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Patches39 said:


> Happy birthday grankl :-D enjoy your dat tomorrow


And from me


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Hey for all those in a heat wave, here is a healthy cool one or two for you! Strawberry Banana Ice Cream! Zoe
> Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)


I do a similar one (as does Angora which just uses frozen bananas. Sometimes add a little bit of jam/jelly as well. And I'm sure you could add PB if you wanted. I just let it softena little- but DO NOT defrost it or you have pureed banana not banana icecream.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Our weather has been the same Sam windows open still tomorriw also it sounds like. Sunday sounds yo be warmer and the humidity back with heat indexes next week starting Monday of 100°f. Enjoy it while I can. The peach bread sounds wonderful will be trying this with moms peaches.
> 
> I have an aunt and uncle who live in Fort Wayne, they are going to come to Defiance so that they can see me. Its been 2 years since I've seen my uncle and probably 6 months since ive seen my aunt. They will be happy with just an hour of my time just want to see me after all I've been through. They are funny though, think its strange that we are all doing this when none of us (or few of us anyway) have actually met. They told me they would come get me and take me home all i have to do is call if I should be unhappy. I laughed and told them I have talked on the phone to some, skyped with others and have "talked" on the KTP to all and that I'm sure everything will be fine. Its nice to know they care about me. This is my dads sister sister and her husband that side of my family has always been close spent some summers with them when I was a pre-teen. They are/were both teachers, uncle is retired and may not be be much longer for my aunt she said this last year was the worst she has ever had for teaching. Anyway I know there is a bit of free time so that is how I will be spending mine. Dont mean to offend anyone by doing this it will mean a lot to my aunt n uncle.


Its lovely that they want to come and see you. And you do hear some terrible stories of internet relationships that have been carefully groomed-so I can understand their concern. I've met a number of lovely people through KP- must admit the first time I was asked how I met someone and we looked at each other and said through the internet it did seem very strange!


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> .I want to make 100(eventually) and donate them to our local hospital and the hospital where Gage was born.


And how is he going now? Fully recovered yet?

I see he is fine now.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then see if I can put a lifeline into my dreambird so I don't have to rip it all out!!

Photos for today ---


----------



## PurpleFi

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
> 
> Beautiful purple flowers Purplefi. We have loved experiencing your wonderful flower show through your camera lens. Also your beautiful gardens and your yard
> 
> Hi Pontuf and thank you. I think flowers are such a joy. Can you answer a question for me? In the UK we have a small garden in the front of the house (although some houses open straight out onto the street) and a larger garden at the back which is where the lawn, flowers, trees and ponds are. I do not understand what you mean by the term yard. Here a yard implies a small area, usually paved and mainly used for storing things. So please explain what you term as a yard. Isn't American and English the same language, but so different.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today.
> 
> I slipped into the bedroom to put on the extender and quickly tossed my purple sleeveless shirt back on and made a mad crutch for the car.
> 
> As I am getting ready to sit at the table for lunch, I go to put my phone in my pants pocket. I am having a bit of difficulty and my shirt seems longer than I remembered. It WAS a new shirt but I really didn't remember it going down to my knees.
> 
> THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> Gigi


The most important thing is you were wearing PURPLE!!

:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> What beautiful lavender- did it smell lovely?
> Learnt the other day that lavender and mint are related as is basil. If you are allergic to one you are allergic to all. And some people have life threatening reactions to them.


Yes it did smell lovely. I just love it and not only for the colour!!


----------



## PurpleFi

EJS said:


> EJ, love the new 'do. I'm ready to cut mine but still on the fence. At least you shpuld be cooler with it in the AL heat and humidity.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Thank you everyone for the compliments. Considering what the hair looked like before this is a major change that I was more then ready for.


What a difference, it looks lovely and so do you. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> With the doom and gloom of so much world wide tragedies that happened this past week, here is my wish for all of my KTP family. Zoe


That is a lovely. And here's my butterfly to join them


----------



## PurpleFi

Well I got as far as page 7, buty I must get on this jam won't make itself. Catch you all later. Have a great week end and health and peace to all.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then see if I can put a lifeline into my dreambird so I don't have to rip it all out!!
> 
> Photos for today ---


Bonsai is so clever and efffective. Thanks as always for the photos


----------



## jheiens

Just learned that today is prismaticr's birthday. 

What a great addition to Shirley's group of workshop assistants she must be.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Pup, I can't imagine how anyone could take offense at your chance to visit with aunt and uncle next week. There is time set apart for all to pursue activities with or without other Tea Party folks. So, why not your choice for you?

Ohio Joy


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam...thanks for all the beauty scrubs, masks et al., I am off to Pilates and back to my regular schedule. So nice that you are hosting this tea party on the day before Bastille Day, I love french food all that cheese, pates and great bread plus of course the wine to go with it. We have a restaurant nearby that celebrates the Tour De France with different menus as the tour progresses there is a different menu of the regions they ride ! Have a good one.


----------



## Grankl

Happy birthday. Hope your day is spectacular![/quote]
Thank you for the wish!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> That reminds me, I need to check my battery packs for the camera...
> 
> Thrush is a yeast infection and causes a nasty rash. My DD had it after taking antibiotics for an ear infection--since they kill all the bacteria, it can throw off the balance in the body and let the yeast thrive.


A few years ago when the dr. prescribed a very strong antibiotic for me, he told me to eat a cup of yogurt every day. Keeps the bacteria balanced, I guess.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> A few years ago when the dr. prescribed a very strong antibiotic for me, he told me to eat a cup of yogurt every day. Keeps the bacteria balanced, I guess.
> JuneK


correct


----------



## jknappva

.

THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
t
My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!

My love and prayers to everyone!

Gigi[/quote]

Only you, Gigi!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh Jeez! I have been out for a couple of hours and look where you are all up to! Page 14 :shock: I havent read anything yet am still catching up on old one. So i will finish that then off to bed for me. I will catch up on here tomorrow....


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> The airplane that crashed has just claimed another life. A child has died from her injuries sustained in the crash. The name and age of the child is being withheld and not much is known about her/her family. Such a sad thing to happen. Zoe


I heard this morning that it was a 15 yr. old girl...I guess one of those heading to summer camp. So sad!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> What beautiful lavender- did it smell lovely?
> Learnt the other day that lavender and mint are related as is basil. If you are allergic to one you are allergic to all. And some people have life threatening reactions to them.


I think I'm the only person in the world who does NOT like the smell of lavendar!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> With the doom and gloom of so much world wide tragedies that happened this past week, here is my wish for all of my KTP family. Zoe


Thank you,Zoe. You always find the perfect card!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day and a healthy and happy year! Here are some chickadees to wish you Happy Birthday!


Such a beautiful peaceful painting, Shirley. Thank you once again for sharing your magic!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pup Lover absolutely ask your aunt and uncle to join us at the cook out too. The more the merrier. 


jheiens said:


> Pup, I can't imagine how anyone could take offense at your chance to visit with aunt and uncle next week. There is time set apart for all to pursue activities with or without other Tea Party folks. So, why not your choice for you?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Grankl...hope is a wonderful day for you with many more to come.


Grankl said:


> Happy birthday. Hope your day is spectacular!


Thank you for the wish![/quote]


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then see if I can put a lifeline into my dreambird so I don't have to rip it all out!!
> 
> Photos for today ---


They are absolutely beautiful, Purple!!! I so look forward to your photos!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Hi, up and ready to start my day. Little sun coming out, but still damp. But it's a not her day, so new day new things coffee is brewing, and I am waiting. LOL LOL, pray all are feeling well, and better then yesterday.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day and a healthy and happy year! Here are some chickadees to wish you Happy Birthday!


Ditto, beautiful .


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
> 
> Beautiful purple flowers Purplefi. We have loved experiencing your wonderful flower show through your camera lens. Also your beautiful gardens and your yard
> 
> Hi Pontuf and thank you. I think flowers are such a joy. Can you answer a question for me? In the UK we have a small garden in the front of the house (although some houses open straight out onto the street) and a larger garden at the back which is where the lawn, flowers, trees and ponds are. I do not understand what you mean by the term yard. Here a yard implies a small area, usually paved and mainly used for storing things. So please explain what you term as a yard. Isn't American and English the same language, but so different.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple! In Canada we refer to a yard as a specific measurement. We also use it to refer to what the English call a garden. In Canada a garden is that specific area where vegetables are grown or flowers are grown. A lawn is specifically the grass portion of the yard. The yard encompasses everything other than buildings on one's property. If the property is out of town and there is a lot of it, sometimes we refer to it as "the back forty". As in Sam has a back forty as well as a front yard. Zoe
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> That is a lovely. And here's my butterfly to join them


Thank you! we shall have a cloud of butterflies emercing us all in kissed sunshine rays! And it is purple, of course! Love it, Zoe


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.
> 
> This is what I have been doing this week with humid weather. Thought I would use up some of the small leftover balls of yarn.
> Basic newborn hat by Jennifer Jackson on Ravelry. Free and so quick and easy to knit up.
> 
> I have made some the right size for newborns and some smaller for preemies. You can roll the rim up or leave it down. I have a goal.....I want to make 100(eventually) and donate them to our local hospital and the hospital where Gage was born.


WOW, so nice, lovely colors, and a good cause.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Purple! In Canada we refer to a yard as a specific measurement. We also use it to refer to what the English call a garden. In Canada a garden is that specific area where vegetables are grown or flowers are grown. A lawn is specifically the grass portion of the yard. The yard encompasses everything other than buildings on one's property. If the property is out of town and there is a lot of it, sometimes we refer to it as "the back forty". As in Sam has a back forty as well as a front yard. Zoe


Same here in the US as in Canada any grassy area is a yard gardens are specific to where flowers or vegies are. Sometimes a flower area is referred to as a bed. Amazing how we dont think of all the different names we have for things until you stop and think about it.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam I have the pattern for the round blanket I made last week.
> 
> On Ravelry called...
> Round or pinwheel blanket by Genia Planck. It is knit. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy :-D


Nice, work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Chocolate Macaroons (gottastch) 
Thanks for the recipe. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Bulldog

PurpleFi....Love the flowers posted
Sam...hope Bentley's thrush is better...have not be able to keep up, so know I have missed an updated picture. Knitapalooza is at hand. So wonderful of you to share your home and sweet family. I will be there is spirit.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then see if I can put a lifeline into my dreambird so I don't have to rip it all out!!
> 
> Photos for today ---


WOW!!!! I love the flowers, just great colors. And coffee in hand, happy am I thanks for the beginning of a good day.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Just learned that today is prismaticr's birthday.
> 
> What a great addition to Shirley's group of workshop assistants she must be.
> 
> Ohio Joy


---------------
*My dear friend*

She covers my back, She is kind, and smart as a whip - she is the age of my daughter. She is my venting person, she has taught the crocheting classes, she is going to teach double knitting -

I would not be doing what I am doing if I didn't have her to 'discuss - set up new ideas - keep me from over reacting - and on and on. She has been with me since shortly after I started. She helped me set up the guidelines for the workshops-

*Happy Birthday Dear Rachel*!!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> That is a lovely. And here's my butterfly to join them


Love butterfly's  my family call me the butterfly lady LOL LOL


----------



## Bulldog

Sorlenna...send us a picture of the finished feather blanket
Zoe...will definitely be in remembrance of those who suffered and lost so much
Grankl...happy birthday
Pontuf...I pray you are feeling better. Any reports yet? I remember using orange juice cans for hair rollers!
Peaches are definitely my favorite fruit. Used to make Jim a peach cake that was refrigerated


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> *My dear friend*
> 
> She covers my back, She is kind, and smart as a whip - she is the age of my daughter. She is my venting person, she had taught the crocheting classes, she is going to teach double knitting - I would not be doing what I am doing if I didn't have her to 'discuss - set up new ideas - keep me from over reacting - and on and on. Happy Birthday Dear Rachel!!


Happy birthday Rachel, many many more  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! By the way TNS is awake on last weeks party!


Blame Craft again! Woke early Sat am here and just opened up the last tea party not realising what day it is......but shortly after did get to this week's party, and then worked backwards to see Lurkers comment.


----------



## Bulldog

purl2diva...I know how awful it is when a store closes that we tend to frequent...will just pray something wonderful takes its place.
Trisha...would love to see the POW WOW...all the dress and dance and food!
Martina...sorry your delivery didn't make it. I ordered some more 12" circs and the addi lace 24" circ in sock sizes and waited forever. Just came yesterday
I meant to comment on the Harmonies. My kids gave me the fixed 16" lengths and the set of interchangeables. I just love them. They are very pointy, gluide smoothly and feel good to my hands
I have also enjoyed the Hiya Hiya and Chiagoos in the 12" steel as they also have great points and feel good to use on small items.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Purple! In Canada we refer to a yard as a specific measurement. We also use it to refer to what the English call a garden. In Canada a garden is that specific area where vegetables are grown or flowers are grown. A lawn is specifically the grass portion of the yard. The yard encompasses everything other than buildings on one's property. If the property is out of town and there is a lot of it, sometimes we refer to it as "the back forty". As in Sam has a back forty as well as a front yard. Zoe


And we have sometimes a front yard, a back yard, and a side yard! :shock:

Happy birthday to Rachel!

Waiting on DS to arrive--he's coming here first and then we are heading up to the pueblo (it's a historical site--really a pueblo ruin). I'll see what the deal is on pictures and hope to get some.

The humidity is up today, which is a good thing, as it means less fire danger and that it might rain later, but my hair has gone crazy today...better dig out a hat!

GD Sarah is a month old already. How is that even possible?!

Have a great day/night, all!


----------



## Bulldog

Gigi...you are good for the soul! I want to hang out with you and AZ. ROFL!
Pacer...we need the recipe for the Mexican Lasagna. Sounds wonderful
We will certainly need to be lifting up all the loved ones who lost family to this horrible place crash. We have had so very many tragedies lately.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then see if I can put a lifeline into my dreambird so I don't have to rip it all out!!
> 
> Photos for today ---


my brother (the heart one) creates bonsai- it takes so much time and inagination- 
lovely photos of beautiful things, as we have come to expect of you Purplefi- be interested to know how your lifeline works- I have never yet attempted to place one! Although I would need one possibly for my lace work- which is different again- have not been in the right headspace for it lately- working on my eyelash capelet.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> That is a lovely. And here's my butterfly to join them


curious to know what the backing for the butterfly is? Very beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Just learned that today is prismaticr's birthday.
> 
> What a great addition to Shirley's group of workshop assistants she must be.
> 
> Ohio Joy


so it is happy birthday to Grankl and prismaticr (Rachel)!!
Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## Bulldog

EJS wrote:
I needed a little drama in my life so I got a haircut~~lol
The powers that be must have thought I needed more drama so while my electric oven was preheating the element snapped and fire followed 

Love your haircut! So glad no one was hurt from the fire.


----------



## Bulldog

Kehinkle wrote: Rolling through another year with a birthday tomorrow so can use all the help I can get with the cosmetic recipes. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then see if I can put a lifeline into my dreambird so I don't have to rip it all out!!
> 
> Photos for today ---


The jam sounds delishious. Once again lovely flowers, thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## Bulldog

Happy birthday. Hope your day is spectacular!
Sorry bout that Kehinkl, didn't read closely enough to realize it was Grankl you were wishing HB to.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Blame Craft again! Woke early Sat am here and just opened up the last tea party not realising what day it is......but shortly after did get to this week's party, and then worked backwards to see Lurkers comment.


I was working on the principle that you were catching up, and would find the link!!! hope your day has gone well!


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Pup Lover absolutely ask your aunt and uncle to join us at the cook out too. The more the merrier.


Oh, I want to go toooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday to Rachel and Grankl - hope your day is really special.

Wow - 16 pages already. Looks like another full week ahead.

We left here for DH's MRI in North Bay about 1:20 p.m. and after stopping for supper on the way back arrived home around 9:45 P.M. It was a very long day and the dogs were more than happy to see us when we returned home. I never thought we would have been that long, but the hospital was running almost an hour behind. Today are butts are dragging so we shall lay low.

Last night on the news it was reported that only eight of the bodies recovered have been identified so far. I just could weep for the families.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> purl2diva...I know how awful it is when a store closes that we tend to frequent...will just pray something wonderful takes its place.
> Trisha...would love to see the POW WOW...all the dress and dance and food!
> Martina...sorry your delivery didn't make it. I ordered some more 12" circs and the addi lace 24" circ in sock sizes and waited forever. Just came yesterday
> I meant to comment on the Harmonies. My kids gave me the fixed 16" lengths and the set of interchangeables. I just love them. They are very pointy, gluide smoothly and feel good to my hands
> I have also enjoyed the Hiya Hiya and Chiagoos in the 12" steel as they also have great points and feel good to use on small items.


Our better LYS's closed now about 8 years ago, sadly. It is so good when you can talk to the owner- who knows her stock (or his) and can help you find what you are looking for- and is prepared to hold your batch number while you work on the project- the one I miss most was very knowledgeable about Aran work, had lovely patterns and the right yarns- but her husband died and it knocked the stuffing right out of her. The second one to close was also because their husband/father had died. Just so hard to compete with the International giants...


----------



## Bulldog

Marianne wrote:
We had about an hour of sunshine this evening.. naturally it is raining yet again!! My house is normally a tan color, vinyl siding, with white post along the front concrete porch. It is more of a greenish color now, LOL.. the rain gutters normally are white, they are also blackish green. My neighbor told me earlier when we have 2 or more days of sunshine he will use his commercial power washer on the vinyl and some outdoor bleach on the posts and the gutters. He's also going to spray down my camper while he is washing the house down. In all my years I have never seen mold growing on red clay.. but it is in my yard and my neighbors!


Marianne, what a thoughtful neighbor you have. He knows what a wonderful lady you are.


----------



## Bulldog

gagesmom wrote:
Gage is doing awesome!!! Today is one week post surgery and he is healing pretty good.

Check back in later.
So glad gage is doing better. We do worry when our kids are sick or hurt, don't we? Another answered prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2

Woke this morning to mild rain- but it is forecast heavy- We have a direct polar blast from the Antarctic covering the country. Sunday morning. Rufus is sound asleep in the boxroom (which now has a tad fewer boxes) And fortunately the visual disturbance that is the remains of my former migraines is lifting. Ringo is perched on his favourite footstool. How I will miss that puppy. A bit early for breakfast, and I have run out of coffee. By the time I knew the niece was not coming, it was chilly afternoon and getting late so I chose not to go out. Don't transact with cash on a Sunday- so it looks like I will do a little shopping first thing Monday. I see they have brought in a brother to Cora in the new series of Downton Abbey. My daughter has the copies of series one and two now, that I bought myself- the story line is complex enough to make watching the programme a second time quite enjoyable- and I enjoy picking up the nuances of the acting. We are waiting on the second season of 'Call the Midwife' to start. I thoroughly enjoy Miranda (someone called her Amanda- I will have to check the titles) forget the name of the character she plays, but she is fast becoming one of my favourite actor/comediennes.


----------



## Bulldog

Zoe wrote:
Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
(Makes about 7 cups)

Ingredients: 
4 cups sliced, frozen bananas
2 cups frozen, unsweetened strawberries
1/2 cup rice, almond, light coconut or regular milk (any milk will work)

Thank you for the recipe, Zoe. It sounds delicious and thank you for the beautiful Irish poem.


----------



## Bulldog

Railyn wrote:
I'm looking for some bubble wrap for DH. He went to sit down in an office chair and it rolled away from him and he ended up on the floor. He 

Sorry about DH Railyn. Heaven help us if you can get it through the puter. Just could not give up KTP.


----------



## Bulldog

gagesmom wrote:
This is what I have been doing this week with humid weather. Thought I would use up some of the small leftover balls of yarn.
Basic newborn hat by Jennifer Jackson on Ravelry. Free and so quick and easy to knit up.

Hats look wonderful and such a thoughtful thing to do. Lot of little babies Moms will love these.


----------



## Lurker 2

An image from Hapuku to the north of Kaikoura, it says it is a factory- but your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## EJS

gagesmom said:


> I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.
> ~~~~~~~
> The house looks like a nice cozy place to spend the winter.
> Love the hats.
> 
> speaking of hats. my 14 yr old GD wants me to make this for her but I can not find a pattern for it. I guess it can be made like the yellow ones but in purple, just have to figure out the "hair".


----------



## Bulldog

gagesmom wrote:
Hi Sam I have the pattern for the round blanket I made last week.

On Ravelry called...
Round or pinwheel blanket by Genia Planck. It is knit. 

Blanket is beautiful. Love the lavendars.


----------



## dollyclaire

Another sunny day here with temperature over 24c, very very unusual for here, even the slight breeze feels hot! I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. The two bites on my ankle are quite a mess and very swollen and another two on my upper arm are sore. I went to the pharmacy to get some cream and the gentleman that I spoke to was very kind. He said I would have to go the doctor as it needed some antibiotics and some antihistamine. Our surgery is quite slow at giving appointments, as my grandmother would say it is like pulling hen's teeth out getting one. The pharmacist went and got some water and gave me an antihistamine to take there and then and he would not let me pay! By the time I saw the doctor the following day, I got squeezed in because I said it was very sore and the swelling etc appeared to travelling up my leg and arm, I was in a right mess. Amazing to think that something like a small bite from an insect that is such a small fraction of size compared to us can do so much damage. I have been taking the antibiotics and histamine but am not feeling very good, it seems to have knocked the stuffing out of me. I know I am not well when all I want to do is sleep, I have done that since I was a small child, just sleeping until I feel better. It seems such a waste of a good sunny day when you just want to sleep and sleep!
I have put the rabbits outdoors and they are thoroughly enjoying the fresh air. No doubt Buttons will be reluctant to come in later on in the evening. I have put up a sunshade for them so that they can actually lie out on the grass but be in the shade at the same time. I don't want them getting sunburnt or heat stroke, that would never do!I have Toby the marmalade cat staying with me again, just for a week. He is stretched out on the floor where the sun is coming through the window purring away. He is such a gentle laid back cat, he is not sure about the rabbits though!


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Another sunny day here with temperature over 24c, very very unusual for here, even the slight breeze feels hot! I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. The two bites on my ankle are quite a mess and very swollen and another two on my upper arm are sore. I went to the pharmacy to get some cream and the gentleman that I spoke to was very kind. He said I would have to go the doctor as it needed some antibiotics and some antihistamine. Our surgery is quite slow at giving appointments, as my grandmother would say it is like pulling hen's teeth out getting one. The pharmacist went and got some water and gave me an antihistamine to take there and then and he would not let me pay! By the time I saw the doctor the following day, I got squeezed in because I said it was very sore and the swelling etc appeared to travelling up my leg and arm, I was in a right mess. Amazing to think that something like a small bite from an insect that is such a small fraction of size compared to us can do so much damage. I have been taking the antibiotics and histamine but am not feeling very good, it seems to have knocked the stuffing out of me. I know I am not well when all I want to do is sleep, I have done that since I was a small child, just sleeping until I feel better. It seems such a waste of a good sunny day when you just want to sleep and sleep!
> I have put the rabbits outdoors and they are thoroughly enjoying the fresh air. No doubt Buttons will be reluctant to come in later on in the evening. I have put up a sunshade for them so that they can actually lie out on the grass but be in the shade at the same time. I don't want them getting sunburnt or heat stroke, that would never do!I have Toby the marmalade cat staying with me again, just for a week. He is stretched out on the floor where the sun is coming through the window purring away. He is such a gentle laid back cat, he is not sure about the rabbits though!


Dear dollyclaire- so sorry to hear of the bad reaction! and that you are laid low in the good weather- I think I saw somewhere that in parts of Britain it may be as high as 31C. Wishing you the speediest of recoveries! I hope Buttons does not make too much of an issue out of coming inside again! I love ginger pusses! My Ruth (domestic longhair tortoiseshell) had Bisky who was champagne coloured- my first of many gingers! this was back in Balmaha!


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RACHEL!

come join our knitting tea party!

Pontuf

quote=Designer1234]---------------
*My dear friend*

She covers my back, She is kind, and smart as a whip - she is the age of my daughter. She is my venting person, she has taught the crocheting classes, she is going to teach double knitting -

I would not be doing what I am doing if I didn't have her to 'discuss - set up new ideas - keep me from over reacting - and on and on. She has been with me since shortly after I started. She helped me set up the guidelines for the workshops-

*Happy Birthday Dear Rachel*!![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

I WANT TO GO TOOOOOOOO. Shirley! Next year I 'll drive up Canada and pick you up and we will go together!


----------



## Pontuf

Happy Birthday Grankl!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Hey for all those in a heat wave, here is a healthy cool one or two for you! Strawberry Banana Ice Cream! Zoe


YUMMMM Mom will love this!! Thank you Zoe :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love te new look -- I want a new stove/range--but mine is adequate; just doesn't do well in baking bread...so sad.


EJS said:


> \does homeowners cover that?


~~~~~~~~~~~
Thanks Sam.

Now if I can just get a new fridge to go with the new stove/range. Maybe by the end of the year. Homeowners does not cover it and it had long ago outlived the warranty.

EJ[/quote]


----------



## Bulldog

Well, I am caught up now.
Wanted to let you all know my week has not been as bad as I anticipated it would be. Angie has been in very good spirits and seems to be really trying hard to deal with the pain (the absolute worse seems to be in the late afternoon and at night). She is using a wheeless walker as a crutch and putting a little weight on her foot as instructed. She is doing well with this. I am there mainly because of her instability and to fetch. It is so tiring.like sitting in a hospital with a loved one. She likes me in the same room with her, which is dark and mostly quiet. I take my laptop and come here, look on web for yarn and needles, etc. Also take my Kindle and read. David came home Thursday with a Kidney Stone, so I watched out for both of them. Haley is to have a tooth pulled Monday,, so will have her most of the week. The nurse still comes every Friday to administer Iv steroid. Am anxious for August to get here and see the status of the femoral nerve. 
Yesterday I woke up with pain in my lower right backside. May be Kidney and it continues today so I will spend the day finishing my socks that I have on two 12 circs. Then I want to cast on two 24 circs and try that method. I am not as good as gottastch or kehinkle but having fun. I am in a pickle though. I have some hanks of yarn I ordered a while back and I dont know how I am going to weigh them. I ordered a yarn scale from knitpicks and cant find the paper that tells me what type battery to get. It is flat and silver. Do any of you know?
I am dying to order some sock yarn I saw but we had to put the car in the shop this week and it was over $900. Also took Thumper to the vet as one of his paws is hurting him. Apparently when he was declawed they left some of the nail and may have to put him to sleep and cut it out. We are giving him antibiotics now.
Shirley, I so appreciate all of the wallhangings you put up for me and others. Does your talent have no bounds. You are wonderful and it infuriates me when I feel your pain from the unkindness of others. We all love and cherish you here. Just remember that is just a small number in comparison to those who truly love and care for you!
Well, will cut this short to save space for others. I love you all so much. Sam, I love you, sweet guy. Give the family all my love. You are such a wonderful mana real brother to us all.so wish I could be at the knitapalooza. In spirit though. Yall take lots of pictures.God Bless.Betty


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> Dont mean to offend anyone by doing this it will mean a lot to my aunt n uncle.


Oh Sis, I think this is wonderful!! I doubt that anyone would be offended that you are able to spend sometime with family! I know if I had family close by I'd be sure to make time to see them!!! I do have one friend from years ago that lives in Bowling Green, I did manage to find her, but she is going to be at her DD's for 2 weeks celebrating birthdays. The ex lives there also.. have NO desire to see him at all.. ROFL
I do understand their concerns, I have met with many friends that I made online. But always in a public place and with my real time friends along with me. Strange to some of my family I have had no fears or concerns meeting anyone from our group. Totally opposite feelings of joy, excitement and cannot wait!!! Re assure your family that we all carry long strong knitting needles and will defend each other should the need arise!! (maybe I'll put my baseball bat in the van also :lol: :lol: :-D :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Betty/Bulldog our flat round batteries have a number on them which tells you what to look for in the Battery Station, (set up in the supermarket) you may need a magnifying glass to read it! Do hope it is not a kidney playing up- you don't need that on top of all else. Love, Julie.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> ---------------
> *My dear friend*
> 
> She covers my back, She is kind, and smart as a whip - she is the age of my daughter. She is my venting person, she has taught the crocheting classes, she is going to teach double knitting -
> 
> I would not be doing what I am doing if I didn't have her to 'discuss - set up new ideas - keep me from over reacting - and on and on. She has been with me since shortly after I started. She helped me set up the guidelines for the workshops-
> 
> *Happy Birthday Dear Rachel*!!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Marianne818

gagesmom said:


> I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.
> 
> This is what I have been doing this week with humid weather. Thought I would use up some of the small leftover balls of yarn.
> Basic newborn hat by Jennifer Jackson on Ravelry. Free and so quick and easy to knit up.
> 
> I have made some the right size for newborns and some smaller for preemies. You can roll the rim up or leave it down. I have a goal.....I want to make 100(eventually) and donate them to our local hospital and the hospital where Gage was born.


These are darling!!! That's quite a goal, I truly admire your commitment!! Our small church had a group that made items for the hospitals, I went once or twice but since I was a "new" person I was not comfortable. I did make some things and took and placed in the box. Now we have a new minister and so far the box has not been replaced for donations and the group is no longer in the Sunday program. :-(


----------



## Poledra65

Prismaticr's, Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Marianne818

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam I have the pattern for the round blanket I made last week.
> 
> On Ravelry called...
> Round or pinwheel blanket by Genia Planck. It is knit. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy :-D


I'm a bit confused in reading the pattern, It has the first 2 rows then skips to row 5?? what do you do between rows 2 and 5??


----------



## Poledra65

Grankl, Happy Birthday!!! Hope it's great!


----------



## janwalla

Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
(Makes about 7 cups)

MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.
> ~~~~~~~
> The house looks like a nice cozy place to spend the winter.
> Love the hats.
> 
> speaking of hats. my 14 yr old GD wants me to make this for her but I can not find a pattern for it. I guess it can be made like the yellow ones but in purple, just have to figure out the "hair".
> 
> 
> 
> Love the haircut, so cute. You could maybe use funfur for the hair on the hat?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Purple! In Canada we refer to a yard as a specific measurement. We also use it to refer to what the English call a garden. In Canada a garden is that specific area where vegetables are grown or flowers are grown. A lawn is specifically the grass portion of the yard. The yard encompasses everything other than buildings on one's property. If the property is out of town and there is a lot of it, sometimes we refer to it as "the back forty". As in Sam has a back forty as well as a front yard. Zoe


My dear Zoe, you have a wonderful way of putting into words what I want to say!! :-D :mrgreen: I had hoped someone would be to the rescue :thumbup: :thumbup: 
(my "back forty") is turning into a hay field again with all this rain :thumbdown:


----------



## EJS

dollyclaire said:


> I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. ]
> 
> dollyclaire, I hope the meds kick in very soon and you are feeling much better before long. It is amazing how something that seems so small can cause so much pain.
> EJ


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone, only one week to go, should be a blast. 
I've been to the bank, the insurance guy has been on the roof, yup, it's a total, said if we can wait until after the next two months to put the new one on as we still have 2 months of possible hale to go. He just left me with the paper work and a check, yay, but so sad it has to be used on a roof instead of yarn. 
and DH has been to work and back, and I'm caught up on here. 
So I'm off to get his some breakfast made, then we need to go shopping, if only I could talk him into going out for breakfast.  Oh well, see ya'll later. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


I seldom drink tea either! all comers are welcome! especially at Sam's table!


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Marianne wrote:
> 
> Marianne, what a thoughtful neighbor you have. He knows what a wonderful lady you are.


I am very fortunate to have wonderful neighbors. There are 5 of us in a row that are close friends and we all "look" out for the others. Since C and I rarely are away especially at night they let us know when they are going to be away from home so that we can just do either a drive by or take a walk around the home. Of course they do so many things for us, with my leg and hip I am unable to do all that I want to do, if they see me trying one will stop and tell me they will take care of it. For all they do for me they get homemade goodies, brownies and cookies mainly.. LOL Plus Brandon (the 5th neighbor) just put in a hot tub!!! I have full access when he is gone YAYYYYY :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> so it is happy birthday to Grankl and prismaticr (Rachel)!!
> Happy Birthday to you both!


And I add my birthday wishes, also!
JuneK


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> Love the haircut, so cute. You could maybe use funfur for the hair on the hat?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you, I waited a long time to do and wonder what took me so long...lol
Funfur might work, thanks for the idea. Sounds like a trip to Hobby Lobby or/and JoAnn's doesn't it?


----------



## janwalla

Thanks Lurker 2. Didnt want to intrude!
Ive just read all 18 pages but obviously there are another 100 or so somewhere else? Will I need to catch up?. Hope Grankl and Rachel have a great birthday.


----------



## jknappva

Sam was wondering the other day if the puffins had flown away. I saw quite a few out about noon EDT. I hadn't seen any for several days. Guess it depends on when you check the cam!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

janwalla said:


> Thanks Lurker 2. Didnt want to intrude!
> Ive just read all 18 pages but obviously there are another 100 or so somewhere else? Will I need to catch up?. Hope Grankl and Rachel have a great birthday.


I would not worry about going back to those- it is usually enough keeping up! and gradually you will work out who we all are. if you do want to go back, when Sam comes on, or by going to page 1 you will find his avatar- and thus you can go into his topics!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sam was wondering the other day if the puffins had flown away. I saw quite a few out about noon EDT. I hadn't seen any for several days. Guess it depends on when you check the cam!
> JuneK


I think the adults have left- so it is now just the Pufflings!


----------



## jknappva

My great niece got the package with the baby jackets and hats that I posted pictures of a couple of weeks ago. She posted a picture on FB and I think she liked them!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> An image from Hapuku to the north of Kaikoura, it says it is a factory- but your guess is as good as mine!


OOOPS!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> An image from Hapuku to the north of Kaikoura, it says it is a factory- but your guess is as good as mine!


OHHH, I absolutely love those colors...what a beautiful scene!
Thanks, Julie!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> OHHH, I absolutely love those colors...what a beautiful scene!
> Thanks, Julie!
> JuneK


They have some photographers doing real justice to the beauties of that coastline!


----------



## jknappva

I know I am not well when all I want to do is sleep, I have done that since I was a small child, just sleeping until I feel better. It seems such a waste of a good sunny day wh


I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a nasty reaction to the bites. Sounds like you might be allergic to them!
Hope you feel much better soon. Doesn't matter if it is sunny if you can't enjoy it.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Well, will cut this short to save space for others. I love you all so much. Sam, I love you, sweet guy. Give the family all my love. You are such a wonderful mana real brother to us all.so wish I could be at the knitapalooza. In spirit though. Yall take lots of pictures.God Bless.Betty[/quote]

Betty, so glad your week wasn't as bad as you expected. But sorry that you have more to worry you. Please don't let your pain go too long if you think it's your kidneys. We want you well.
Praying that things go well with David, you and your daughter.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

I just received such a wonderful surprise! A parcel full of l00% wool from Charlotte for felting. I have gotten really interested in this process and I am so please with this surprise parcel from a dear friend. Thank you so much Charlotte - I will put it to good use. I sent you an email, but wanted to thank you on the Tea Party. What friends I have made here!! Shirley


----------



## Marianne818

dollyclaire said:


> Another sunny day here with temperature over 24c, very very unusual for here, even the slight breeze feels hot! I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. The two bites on my ankle are quite a mess and very swollen and another two on my upper arm are sore. I went to the pharmacy to get some cream and the gentleman that I spoke to was very kind. He said I would have to go the doctor as it needed some antibiotics and some antihistamine. Our surgery is quite slow at giving appointments, as my grandmother would say it is like pulling hen's teeth out getting one. The pharmacist went and got some water and gave me an antihistamine to take there and then and he would not let me pay! By the time I saw the doctor the following day, I got squeezed in because I said it was very sore and the swelling etc appeared to travelling up my leg and arm, I was in a right mess. Amazing to think that something like a small bite from an insect that is such a small fraction of size compared to us can do so much damage. I have been taking the antibiotics and histamine but am not feeling very good, it seems to have knocked the stuffing out of me. I know I am not well when all I want to do is sleep, I have done that since I was a small child, just sleeping until I feel better. It seems such a waste of a good sunny day when you just want to sleep and sleep!
> !


Dollieclarire, this sounds painful for sure! Seems that you must be allergic to those insects! Rest and sleep is what the body is needing to heal. Take good care and know we hold you close in prayers.


----------



## dollyclaire

EJS said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. ]
> 
> dollyclaire, I hope the meds kick in very soon and you are feeling much better before long. It is amazing how something that seems so small can cause so much pain.
> EJ
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, love the picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


any cuppa of drink will do, your choice :thumbup: :thumbup: No one is barred from Sam's table!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Thank you, I waited a long time to do and wonder what took me so long...lol
> Funfur might work, thanks for the idea. Sounds like a trip to Hobby Lobby or/and JoAnn's doesn't it?


Joanne's has all their yarn on sale :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

EJS said:


> EJ, love the new 'do. I'm ready to cut mine but still on the fence. At least you shpuld be cooler with it in the AL heat and humidity.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Thank you everyone for the compliments. Considering what the hair looked like before this is a major change that I was more then ready for.


I LOVE your new haircut!!!!!! I need to do something again soon; getting a little unruly in the heat/humidity we've got going on again. It will be so easy for you to style...sooo cute!!!


----------



## Marianne818

About to sign off for awhile, of course it is raining.. what else is new?? ROFL Have to go out for a bit of shopping despite the rain. May stop by Lowe's and order a truckload of lumber to start building an ark!!! :shock: Can't afford that so will just hope there is room in my neighbors party barge when and if the time comes :lol:   But seriously I live in the mountains, we do get some flash flooding over the roadways at times of heavy down pours, but for the most part it all flows away from our area. I do feel for those South of us as they are getting our overflow! 
Betty, please take care of yourself, I do so worry about you! 
Happy Birthday to those whose occasions I have somehow missed. :-( 
Shirley enjoy the wool.. that was a wonderful gift for sure! Pontuf you are just a joy with such a wonderful heart!!  So glad to have you as my Sister by choice! :thumbup: 
Julie my dear sweet lady, I keep you close in my heart always :-D 
All my Sisters and Brothers, I am wrapping you all in bubble wrap and lining your walk with air pillows. Keep safe, know you are loved and always in my prayers.


----------



## Southern Gal

janwalla said:


> Quote
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


  naw, come on in and sit a spell :mrgreen: welcome


----------



## jknappva

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


There are quite a few of us who don't drink tea...being a Southern gal, my tea of choice would be iced. But Sam has your favorite beverage...so non tea drinkers are also welcome.
Come to Sam's table often. And if you have some items knitted or crocheted, we'd love to see them!
JuneK


----------



## janwalla

Thank you all, I will certainly pop in for coffee from now on! Janice


----------



## Southern Gal

TNS said:


> Blame Craft again!
> :hunf: ok, if i knew what your meaning when you say craft took over, i don't remember, so someone clue me in. i see several of you saying that, i prob. do it too, so let me know :shock:


----------



## gottastch

Kathy, macaroons sound yummy but now I know why i havent had one, lots of eggs!!


Yes, I know Pup, but I keep trying to tell myself that it is just the whites so it is healthier - lol! Definitely a 'very seldom' kind of treat


----------



## jknappva

janwalla said:


> Thanks Lurker 2. Didnt want to intrude!
> Ive just read all 18 pages but obviously there are another 100 or so somewhere else? Will I need to catch up?. Hope Grankl and Rachel have a great birthday.


Sam, our gracious host, starts a new weekly tea party late every Fri. afternoon. So the 18 pages you've read are this week's party. Last week was one of our record ones in number of posts. You can look it up by the date....it was June 5.
No need to back track unless you want to. You're welcome to jump in any time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the adults have left- so it is now just the Pufflings!


They were at a distance, but looked like the adults. But I really am not sure
JuneK


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I do a similar one (as does Angora which just uses frozen bananas. Sometimes add a little bit of jam/jelly as well. And I'm sure you could add PB if you wanted. I just let it softena little- but DO NOT defrost it or you have pureed banana not banana icecream.


If you put lolly sticks into yoghurt and put them in the freezer, you have healthy ice lollies!


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Joanne's has all their yarn on sale :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


The Joannes in our city might have 2 or 3 skeins of yarn...they're mostly fabric, etc. stores. I don't even go there anymore. If I want anything, I order from them online. But I have to get a really good price since it takes forever for them to ship!
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire

Southern Gal said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Craft again!
> :hunf: ok, if i knew what your meaning when you say craft took over, i don't remember, so someone clue me in. i see several of you saying that, i prob. do it too, so let me know :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Remember A F.....Thing !
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Craft again!
> :hunf: ok, if i knew what your meaning when you say craft took over, i don't remember, so someone clue me in. i see several of you saying that, i prob. do it too, so let me know :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone has probably given you the explanation but it's:
> C an't Remember A Fricking Thing!!
> Describes me to a T these days!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


Janwalla is one of our workshop students and I welcome her here. Jan- this is a wonderful place and no one is ever turned away. 
Welcome!


----------



## gottastch

Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today. She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." DH remarked that it was pretty yarn (he doesn't notice anything. Hmmmmmm, wondering it there is a motive for this that I will find out about later - lol). 

I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> ....We are waiting on the second season of 'Call the Midwife' to start. I thoroughly enjoy Miranda (someone called her Amanda- I will have to check the titles) forget the name of the character she plays, but she is fast becoming one of my favourite actor/comediennes.


Miranda Hart plays Chummy. I can't remember the christian name, but I think her character's surname is Cholmondley (sp? and pronounced Chumly) Brown. I agree that she's a great comedienne and is very good in Call the Midwife too. I watched a programme recently about people's 'heroes', and her's was Eric Morecambe.


----------



## Southern Gal

dollyclaire said:


> Can't Remember A F.....Thing !


 :? :| ;-) :roll:i knew it would more than likely apply to me. told ya.
well, this has started out to be a really sluggish day, bj told me last night, as we went to another town, nearly 2 hrs away, haircuts, shopped at mall got home around 4, then on to wm to get the necessities for next wk. he told me as he went to bed don't wake me early, so i got up with maddi when she rang bells to go out in the wee hrs. and let him sleep in, this morn, i fixed me some coffee and came back to bed to read, then he got up, i stayed in bed and here it is nearly noon, so who is the slug :mrgreen:
our humidity is back this morn, we sure enjoyed the last two days though. drat, i really have lots of outside stuff to do, ahhh maybe it can wait, just not into sweating today. got lots of stuff to watch on tv and knit. i also am gonna try to fix a diff pasta salad. don't know what all i am gonna put in it yet.
i am getting so excited for all of you descending on sam and family next wk. woohoo i know your all gonna keep the midnight oil burning there for a few nights.  how fun. if i lived closer i would so be there. late nights sitting around chatting. finally to see folks who have come to mean so much to us all. good deal. i signed up for skype but don't know a thing about even how to start............. might figure it out. ok, my stomach thinks my throat is cut. gotta raid the frig. yesterday they had the ranier cherries on sale, i rarely get those they are always so expensive, i figure wm bought too many, ohhhh they are so much better than the red ones to me. love them both, but these are a real treat. 
whoever posted the Strawberry/banana ice cream - i have the stuff to make that and wow it sounds so good to me. 
next wk keagan is staying with me while little bro, kolby is going to youth camp, so we will be experimenting with different frozen fruits. later guys, remember when we chat, to cut some of the stuff out that doesn't pertain to your comments, in order to cut down on the pages. just a friendly reminder  also prayers for those in needs and backbones to the others. :-D


----------



## KateB

DollyClaire - I hope you feel better very soon. I know what you mean about wasting this good weather by sleeping, but do what your body's telling you. {{{hugs}}}

Bulldog - Glad to hear your DD's a little improved, but so sorry to hear about your back. Hope it's loads better soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

wonderful flowers purplefi - I love the bonsai.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey. Going to make some strawberry jam today and then see if I can put a lifeline into my dreambird so I don't have to rip it all out!!
> 
> Photos for today ---


----------



## iamsam

but of course.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The most important thing is you were wearing PURPLE!!
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> They were at a distance, but looked like the adults. But I really am not sure
> JuneK


They look like the adults- but then I'm not sure how you tell if you can't see them next to each other. But there are two going in and out of that nest in the front still like before. Plenty out now.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Grankl and prismaticr (Rachel)! I wish you a happy and healthy year!


----------



## KateB

janwalla said:


> Thank you all, I will certainly pop in for coffee from now on! Janice


Please do, we'll be looking out for you!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Purple! In Canada we refer to a yard as a specific measurement. We also use it to refer to what the English call a garden. In Canada a garden is that specific area where vegetables are grown or flowers are grown. A lawn is specifically the grass portion of the yard. The yard encompasses everything other than buildings on one's property. If the property is out of town and there is a lot of it, sometimes we refer to it as "the back forty". As in Sam has a back forty as well as a front yard. Zoe


Thank you for the explanation. I also use yard as a measurement (I was out the day we went metric!). So my garden is a yard? Does that include the paved terrace? I guess it does and the lawn, flowers, fruit, trees and pond. And my front yard has a carriage drive! Wow, I need another glass of wine to get my head round that. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Happy Birthday Grankl and Rachel!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> curious to know what the backing for the butterfly is? Very beautiful!


Hi Julie, the butterfly is on my garden hat. And I shall be interested to see how the lifeline works. I hardly ever use them, but this might be one time it is vital! :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

gottastch said:


> Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today. She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." DH remarked that it was pretty yarn (he doesn't notice anything. Hmmmmmm, wondering it there is a motive for this that I will find out about later - lol).
> 
> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


I am soooo jealous, that purple one is just gorgeous !


----------



## PurpleFi

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Grankl and prismaticr (Rachel)! I wish you a happy and healthy year!


And Happy Birthday from me too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today. She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." DH remarked that it was pretty yarn (he doesn't notice anything. Hmmmmmm, wondering it there is a motive for this that I will find out about later - lol).
> 
> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


Ooooooooooooooh PURPLE! Gorgeous.


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> Ooooooooooooooh PURPLE! Gorgeous.


Of course PurpleFi; we are the purple girls


----------



## 5mmdpns

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


Sure you can join in the Knitting Tea Party! we love having new ones join in the virtual parlour and share with us! Come sit and chat with us and don't forget to share your knitting/crochet, etc and something about yourself! Zoe


----------



## Karena

Sam Good party. I will be brief. There are several tubes of almond type exfoliants out there. You are too ambitious. 
Thanks for the recipes, rather eat the avacado though. 
Very lovely Hampton Court garden picture sent by a memeber from UK. Beautiful. 
Continue to have a great week. 
Karen


----------



## Pup lover

Bulldog said:


> Well, I am caught up now.
> Wanted to let you all know my week has not been as bad as I anticipated it would be. Angie has been in very good spirits and seems to be really trying hard to deal with the pain (the absolute worse seems to be in the late afternoon and at night). She is using a wheeless walker as a crutch and putting a little weight on her foot as instructed. She is doing well with this. I am there mainly because of her instability and to fetch. It is so tiring.like sitting in a hospital with a loved one. She likes me in the same room with her, which is dark and mostly quiet. I take my laptop and come here, look on web for yarn and needles, etc. Also take my Kindle and read. David came home Thursday with a Kidney Stone, so I watched out for both of them. Haley is to have a tooth pulled Monday,, so will have her most of the week. The nurse still comes every Friday to administer Iv steroid. Am anxious for August to get here and see the status of the femoral nerve.
> Yesterday I woke up with pain in my lower right backside. May be Kidney and it continues today so I will spend the day finishing my socks that I have on two 12 circs. Then I want to cast on two 24 circs and try that method. I am not as good as gottastch or kehinkle but having fun. I am in a pickle though. I have some hanks of yarn I ordered a while back and I dont know how I am going to weigh them. I ordered a yarn scale from knitpicks and cant find the paper that tells me what type battery to get. It is flat and silver. Do any of you know?
> I am dying to order some sock yarn I saw but we had to put the car in the shop this week and it was over $900. Also took Thumper to the vet as one of his paws is hurting him. Apparently when he was declawed they left some of the nail and may have to put him to sleep and cut it out. We are giving him antibiotics now.
> Shirley, I so appreciate all of the wallhangings you put up for me and others. Does your talent have no bounds. You are wonderful and it infuriates me when I feel your pain from the unkindness of others. We all love and cherish you here. Just remember that is just a small number in comparison to those who truly love and care for you!
> Well, will cut this short to save space for others. I love you all so much. Sam, I love you, sweet guy. Give the family all my love. You are such a wonderful mana real brother to us all.so wish I could be at the knitapalooza. In spirit though. Yall take lots of pictures.God Bless.Betty


Sounds like a watch battery though they come in different sizes, doesnt it come with a bettery?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> My dear Zoe, you have a wonderful way of putting into words what I want to say!! :-D :mrgreen: I had hoped someone would be to the rescue :thumbup: :thumbup:
> (my "back forty") is turning into a hay field again with all this rain :thumbdown:


"And the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, we will rake her up and bale her!" hahah, and if the creek does rise, then just put on your swim suit and go swimming! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Of course PurpleFi; we are the purple girls


I've now got purple streaks in my hair. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


You can drink anything you like janwalla! Sam has lots if options at his table and always an extra chair for newcomers!


----------



## Pontuf

The Chicago and downstate Illinois people are you aware of the STITCHES convention next month in Schaumburg. Aug 8-,11. Then next spring in Atlanta, then Hartford Connecticut, and then Santa Clara Ca. I just googled stitches Chicago and the website comes up with all the locations


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Love the haircut, so cute. You could maybe use funfur for the hair on the hat?


That was my thought also for the hair fun fur.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I also use yard as a measurement (I was out the day we went metric!). So my garden is a yard? Does that include the paved terrace? I guess it does and the lawn, flowers, fruit, trees and pond. And my front yard has a carriage drive! Wow, I need another glass of wine to get my head round that. :thumbup:


oh wow! you have a yard with a carriage drive?!!! I am so jealous of that! I was out when the yards became meters too, and some meters became meteor-ites and became millimeters, or so I been told........hmmmm, yards and feet and inches are so practical! Zoe


----------



## Pup lover

gottastch said:


> Kathy, macaroons sound yummy but now I know why i havent had one, lots of eggs!!
> 
> Yes, I know Pup, but I keep trying to tell myself that it is just the whites so it is healthier - lol! Definitely a 'very seldom' kind of treat


Due to sensitivities I can only have them in small amounts snd must be in something, no straight eggs at all


----------



## pammie1234

I don't like to read all of the negative posts either. It is, however, easy to get sucked in, but thankfully it doesn't last long. I need positive things in my life. I think it helps overcome the daily problems in my life. 

I got my hair cut also. Not as short as last time, but still pretty short. 

I will be in Austin next week. I know that I will have fun, but I am still sad that I have to miss the Knit-a-palooza. I have a mac, so I won't be able to skype, but I will continue to check in with all of you. Hopefully, I will be able to make it next year.


----------



## Pup lover

gottastch said:


> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


Gorgeous yarn Kathy! Are you going to dye the white or
keep it white?


----------



## EJS

Marianne818 said:


> About to sign off for awhile, of course it is raining.. what else is new??


Better check to see if your toes have become webbed! You will all start quacking if it doesn't dry up soon~LOL


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> Yesterday I woke up with pain in my lower right backside. May be Kidney and it continues today so I will spend the day finishing my socks that I have on two 12 circs. Then I want to cast on two 24 circs and try that method. I am not as good as gottastch or kehinkle but having fun. I am in a pickle though. I have some hanks of yarn I ordered a while back and I dont know how I am going to weigh them. I ordered a yarn scale from knitpicks and cant find the paper that tells me what type battery to get. It is flat and silver. Do any of you know?


Betty, thank you for your kind words but everyone here does wonderful work here...that includes you, my dear   In my neck of the woods, Walgreens Drug Stores seem to carry lots of different batteries of that kind. I bet if you took your scale along with you, someone would help you get it fitted with the right battery. I use my kitchen scale. It weighs in ounces as well as grams. I use it a lot and think it gets used for weighing things related to knitting/crochet way more than for food - lol. Good luck with your battery search!!!


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> I've now got purple streaks in my hair. :thumbup:


Time to take a photo for us


----------



## gottastch

Pup lover said:


> Due to sensitivities I can only have them in small amounts snd must be in something, no straight eggs at all


Oh dang! Even just egg whites in the recipe? I suppose if something in the egg bothers you it would be in the whites as well as the yolks  You would definitely have to make these smaller then and enjoy very infrequently


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> I got my hair cut also. Not as short as last time, but still pretty short.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to take a "selfie" and let us see
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> The Chicago and downstate Illinois people are you aware of the STITCHES convention next month in Schaumburg. Aug 8-,11. Then next spring in Atlanta, then Hartford Connecticut, and then Santa Clara Ca. I just googled stitches Chicago and the website comes up with all the locations


Yes, hanging head and pouting, I cant go this year darn it! Went for the first time last year and loved it, this year we are in Indianapolis visiting friends thst weekend. Try again next year I guess.


----------



## Pontuf

What about French macaroons? They are only egg whites and almond flour?



Pup lover said:


> Due to sensitivities I can only have them in small amounts snd must be in something, no straight eggs at all


----------



## gottastch

Pup lover said:


> Gorgeous yarn Kathy! Are you going to dye the white or
> keep it white?


It is an ecru color...sorry my phone didn't show it very well...but I think I am going to leave it natural...what to make, what to make???


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> oh wow! you have a yard with a carriage drive?!!! I am so jealous of that! I was out when the yards became meters too, and some meters became meteor-ites and became millimeters, or so I been told........hmmmm, yards and feet and inches are so practical! Zoe


What is a carriage drive?


----------



## gottastch

DH wants to go to another market so before the Heavens decide to open up again, away we will go. Have a wonderful day, everyone - HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> What about French macaroons? They are only egg whites and almond flour?


Have never had one so I dont know. I do know that I love black forrest cake, my granny used to make that, and as a cupcake sounds wonderful!! Love your website!


----------



## Pup lover

Julie sorry our Skype session got cut short, things can get crazy around here at times with people coming and going and phones ringing. Need to getbusy ndo something DH is golfing today in fund raiser for local humane society so just me n the girls. Thin k i will go check out garage sales n then figureout something for me, DS2 &DGS for supper. Back later!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> About to sign off for awhile, of course it is raining.. what else is new?? ROFL Have to go out for a bit of shopping despite the rain. May stop by Lowe's and order a truckload of lumber to start building an ark!!! :shock: Can't afford that so will just hope there is room in my neighbors party barge when and if the time comes :lol:   But seriously I live in the mountains, we do get some flash flooding over the roadways at times of heavy down pours, but for the most part it all flows away from our area. I do feel for those South of us as they are getting our overflow!
> Betty, please take care of yourself, I do so worry about you!
> Happy Birthday to those whose occasions I have somehow missed. :-(
> Shirley enjoy the wool.. that was a wonderful gift for sure! Pontuf you are just a joy with such a wonderful heart!! So glad to have you as my Sister by choice! :thumbup:
> Julie my dear sweet lady, I keep you close in my heart always :-D
> All my Sisters and Brothers, I am wrapping you all in bubble wrap and lining your walk with air pillows. Keep safe, know you are loved and always in my prayers.


It is so nice, now we have spoken, to be able to hear you voice those words, do take care, dear heart!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Today has been really hot, so we decided to eat in the garden. A nice summery menu: gazpacho, followed by chicken and ham bake, with minted new potatoes and broad beans in parsley sauce. We sat out, hearing distant rumblings, then, just as we got to the end of the meal, we began to feel drops of rain. So, we have now beat a retreat into the house and will see how things develop! Tomorrow we have plans for a village fete followed by a barbecue, so we are hoping the rain refreshes everything and the sun will be back tomorrow.

Back to catching up with this week's TP. I will be along to chat to you all again soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Craft again!
> :hunf: ok, if i knew what your meaning when you say craft took over, i don't remember, so someone clue me in. i see several of you saying that, i prob. do it too, so let me know :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember a flaming thing
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi everyone. Well, I can tell you that bubble wrap doesn't help a sore bottom when you are sitting and knitting too much. LOL I need one of the chairs Marianne was telling me about. It heats up and massages. Will have to take a break and go to the mall but have to keep the leg I hurt out of it. Ouch....healing fantastic though.

Thanks for the tip of arnica!!!! It works and I am living proof of that.

OK, just a drop in to say hello but no time for catching up as I need to keep knitting. Changed chairs and that helped a little, so at least I won't be attending the Knitapalooza with bed sores. 

Hope our precious little Bentley gets over his thrush. So glad he doesn't seem to be bothered by it.

Sam...Love the facial recipes. I have done some of those. Will save them to my Evernote. Thanks so much.

It is a gorgeous day here. Maybe I should figure out a way to knit outdoors so I could get out.
Big Hugs all of you.
I will post photos of what I am knitting in a few weeks. Really challenging myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

CRAFT
Can't remember a freaking thing. 

LOL
There are variations. This is a nice one.

Oh wait, I'm laughing out loud. I see Julie already answered this and I thought she was saying she couldn't remember. Well, I have something other than CRAFT and there may be no hope for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today. She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." DH remarked that it was pretty yarn (he doesn't notice anything. Hmmmmmm, wondering it there is a motive for this that I will find out about later - lol).
> 
> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


what glorious colours! 'Country Calender' last night was about an Alpaca farm on Waiheke Island in the Hauraki Gulf- a ferry ride from Auckland.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Miranda Hart plays Chummy. I can't remember the christian name, but I think her character's surname is Cholmondley (sp? and pronounced Chumly) Brown. I agree that she's a great comedienne and is very good in Call the Midwife too. I watched a programme recently about people's 'heroes', and her's was Eric Morecambe.


Thanks, Kate- I think her a worthy successor to Penelope Keith- and very brave to make such a joke of her body!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> :? :| ;-) :roll:i knew it would more than likely apply to me. told ya.
> well, this has started out to be a really sluggish day, bj told me last night, as we went to another town, nearly 2 hrs away, haircuts, shopped at mall got home around 4, then on to wm to get the necessities for next wk. he told me as he went to bed don't wake me early, so i got up with maddi when she rang bells to go out in the wee hrs. and let him sleep in, this morn, i fixed me some coffee and came back to bed to read, then he got up, i stayed in bed and here it is nearly noon, so who is the slug :mrgreen:
> our humidity is back this morn, we sure enjoyed the last two days though. drat, i really have lots of outside stuff to do, ahhh maybe it can wait, just not into sweating today. got lots of stuff to watch on tv and knit. i also am gonna try to fix a diff pasta salad. don't know what all i am gonna put in it yet.
> i am getting so excited for all of you descending on sam and family next wk. woohoo i know your all gonna keep the midnight oil burning there for a few nights.  how fun. if i lived closer i would so be there. late nights sitting around chatting. finally to see folks who have come to mean so much to us all. good deal. i signed up for skype but don't know a thing about even how to start............. might figure it out. ok, my stomach thinks my throat is cut. gotta raid the frig. yesterday they had the ranier cherries on sale, i rarely get those they are always so expensive, i figure wm bought too many, ohhhh they are so much better than the red ones to me. love them both, but these are a real treat.
> whoever posted the Strawberry/banana ice cream - i have the stuff to make that and wow it sounds so good to me.
> next wk keagan is staying with me while little bro, kolby is going to youth camp, so we will be experimenting with different frozen fruits. later guys, remember when we chat, to cut some of the stuff out that doesn't pertain to your comments, in order to cut down on the pages. just a friendly reminder  also prayers for those in needs and backbones to the others. :-D


That was Zoe's receipt


----------



## gagesmom

HI everyone, Be back later on.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, the butterfly is on my garden hat. And I shall be interested to see how the lifeline works. I hardly ever use them, but this might be one time it is vital! :thumbup:


I was more curious as to the fabric you did the embroidery on- is it one of those plastic ones that you can cut to shape?!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> oh wow! you have a yard with a carriage drive?!!! I am so jealous of that! I was out when the yards became meters too, and some meters became meteor-ites and became millimeters, or so I been told........hmmmm, yards and feet and inches are so practical! Zoe


I still relate better to oz, lbs and stones- but America somehow missed the latter!


----------



## Lurker 2

Chilly morning- intermittent rain- dogs fed- heater on in my bedroom so I can feel a little warmer after my shower. I am going to have to up the temperature of my hot water cylinder, even though it will increase the electricity bill- can't get a decent warm shower at the moment- oh for the days when I used to be able to wallow in the bath! 10 to 7 a.m. Daylight before too much longer.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Today has been really hot, so we decided to eat in the garden. A nice summery menu: gazpacho, followed by chicken and ham bake, with minted new potatoes and broad beans in parsley sauce. We sat out, hearing distant rumblings, then, just as we got to the end of the meal, we began to feel drops of rain. So, we have now beat a retreat into the house and will see how things develop! Tomorrow we have plans for a village fete followed by a barbecue, so we are hoping the rain refreshes everything and the sun will be back tomorrow.
> 
> Back to catching up with this week's TP. I will be along to chat to you all again soon.


Does a village fete include a cricket match? I do hope the weather holds for you!


----------



## Patches39

EJS said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. ]
> 
> dollyclaire, I hope the meds kick in very soon and you are feeling much better before long. It is amazing how something that seems so small can cause so much pain.
> EJ
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful, love the pots, nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have a great day!!


Sorlenna said:


> And we have sometimes a front yard, a back yard, and a side yard! :shock:
> 
> Happy birthday to Rachel!
> 
> Waiting on DS to arrive--he's coming here first and then we are heading up to the pueblo (it's a historical site--really a pueblo ruin). I'll see what the deal is on pictures and hope to get some.
> 
> The humidity is up today, which is a good thing, as it means less fire danger and that it might rain later, but my hair has gone crazy today...better dig out a hat!
> 
> GD Sarah is a month old already. How is that even possible?!
> 
> Have a great day/night, all!


----------



## AZ Sticks

So sorry dolly that sounds just awful - sleep and heal your body knows what's best........


dollyclaire said:


> Another sunny day here with temperature over 24c, very very unusual for here, even the slight breeze feels hot! I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. The two bites on my ankle are quite a mess and very swollen and another two on my upper arm are sore. I went to the pharmacy to get some cream and the gentleman that I spoke to was very kind. He said I would have to go the doctor as it needed some antibiotics and some antihistamine. Our surgery is quite slow at giving appointments, as my grandmother would say it is like pulling hen's teeth out getting one. The pharmacist went and got some water and gave me an antihistamine to take there and then and he would not let me pay! By the time I saw the doctor the following day, I got squeezed in because I said it was very sore and the swelling etc appeared to travelling up my leg and arm, I was in a right mess. Amazing to think that something like a small bite from an insect that is such a small fraction of size compared to us can do so much damage. I have been taking the antibiotics and histamine but am not feeling very good, it seems to have knocked the stuffing out of me. I know I am not well when all I want to do is sleep, I have done that since I was a small child, just sleeping until I feel better. It seems such a waste of a good sunny day when you just want to sleep and sleep!
> I have put the rabbits outdoors and they are thoroughly enjoying the fresh air. No doubt Buttons will be reluctant to come in later on in the evening. I have put up a sunshade for them so that they can actually lie out on the grass but be in the shade at the same time. I don't want them getting sunburnt or heat stroke, that would never do!I have Toby the marmalade cat staying with me again, just for a week. He is stretched out on the floor where the sun is coming through the window purring away. He is such a gentle laid back cat, he is not sure about the rabbits though!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> What is a carriage drive?


I think it is an "English thingy" and I don't have one, so I want one! hmmm, may have to move so I can get one! hahahah, Zoe 

BTW, I guess you don't have one either? :?:

hmmm, I just looked it up (isn't google wonderful?) Apparently it is a private road for horse-drawn carriages, often connecting a house with a public road. hahaha, we call it a driveway. I do have one of those! ok, not moving now because I have one! :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Does a village fete include a cricket match? I do hope the weather holds for you!


Not necessarily! In this case no. There are various games and entertainments. One of the granddaughters is singing with a group that is providing some of the entertainment, so we have been persuaded to go along to that and take some friends.

Soon after we came indoors, there was the most almighty downpour and some thunder and lightning. It didn't last long and has now cleared. The birds are very happy and are expressing their satisfaction extremely noisily. However, we can still hear thunder rumbling around and I would not be surprised if we have another bout soon. But then, one of the definitions of an English summer is 'Three fine days and a thunderstorm'! I think it will be fine again tomorrow and at least there should be no need to water any plants. Some of the flowers are looking rather weather-beaten at the moment, but I expect they will recover with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

Please do - we are always happy to have new faces around the table - AZ


janwalla said:


> Thank you all, I will certainly pop in for coffee from now on! Janice


----------



## AZ Sticks

Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lovely Kathy!!


gottastch said:


> Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today. She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." DH remarked that it was pretty yarn (he doesn't notice anything. Hmmmmmm, wondering it there is a motive for this that I will find out about later - lol).
> 
> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


----------



## AZ Sticks

PurpleFi said:


> I've now got purple streaks in my hair. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just love this 5 - send Joe P my hellos!


5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

Time for lunch and some work on my shawl - happy weekend to all -


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> I just love this 5 - send Joe P my hellos!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Shirley glad you got the yarn and can use t. There s a story about that yarn that I think we can all relate to. 5+ years ago I saw this fabulous tote bag by Nicky Epstein. It was in a magazine but later found it's way into one if her books, I think her felted bag book. I sent away for the yarn and all the hardware. The back, bottom sides and straps are all dark gray. The front is a pattern very kaffe fassetish using probably 20+ yarn colors. I knitted all the dk grey pieces and jumped the gun because of curiosity and felted them. They felted beautifully. Then I started on the front. Well I never got further than 1/3 knitted. Shirley you will see that there are bobbins of yarn in the box. Not finishing that project has been a thorn in my side since! Well some of you know that i have been cleaning and reorganizing my craft room thanks to the beautiful job that Gwen did with hers.
I have purged projects that i will not finish, yarn bought with no project in mind. So decided to buy more grey yarn and do the front in one color, grey or maybe a bright color. This I think I will finish. And then it occurred to me to send it to Shirley since she is felting and some of those projects would probably only need one ball of yarn. Also living in the desert I don't want to wear anything 100% wool. So I think we will see some beautiful felting items from Shirley. We know she is a master of color.


----------



## Pontuf

Yeah Kathy! What a score!



AZ Sticks said:


> Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lovely Kathy!!


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I think it is an "English thingy" and I don't have one, so I want one! hmmm, may have to move so I can get one! hahahah, Zoe
> 
> BTW, I guess you don't have one either? :?:
> 
> hmmm, I just looked it up (isn't google wonderful?) Apparently it is a private road for horse-drawn carriages, often connecting a house with a public road. hahaha, we call it a driveway. I do have one of those! ok, not moving now because I have one! :lol:


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> Shirley glad you got the yarn and can use t. There s a story about that yarn that I think we can all relate to. 5+ years ago I saw this fabulous tote bag by Nicky Epstein. It was in a magazine but later found it's way into one if her books, I think her felted bag book. I sent away for the yarn and all the hardware. The back, bottom sides and straps are all dark gray. The front is a pattern very kaffe fassetish using probably 20+ yarn colors. I knitted all the dk grey pieces and jumped the gun because of curiosity and felted them. They felted beautifully. Then I started on the front. Well I never got further than 1/3 knitted. Shirley you will see that there are bobbins of yarn in the box. Not finishing that project has been a thorn in my side since! Well some of you know that i have been cleaning and reorganizing my craft room thanks to the beautiful job that Gwen did with hers.
> I have purged projects that i will not finish, yarn bought with no project in mind. So decided to buy more grey yarn and do the front in one color, grey or maybe a bright color. This I think I will finish. And then it occurred to me to send it to Shirley since she is felting and some of those projects would probably only need one ball of yarn. Also living in the desert I don't want to wear anything 100% wool. So I think we will see some beautiful felting items from Shirley. We know she is a master of color.


Charlotte -- I am making a fairly large round bowl right now with some roving I bought yesterday and have already incorporated some of your wool into the piece. I am doing it for my dil who has teal, two shades of brown and a green blue in her kitchen. I hope to get it fiinished knitting today and felt it tomorrow. I will post a picture when I get it finished. I have so much 'eye candy from you I doubt I will ever get it all done. I am going to also make a hat with ear flaps for Hayley for skiing next winter. I am finding the felting lots of fun. thanks again. I appreciate your thoughtfulness so much. Chickkie is very knowledgeable too and I know I can also get some questions answered if I run into trouble. so much fun!! Thanks again!


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


That is beautiful. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Not necessarily! In this case no. There are various games and entertainments. One of the granddaughters is singing with a group that is providing some of the entertainment, so we have been persuaded to go along to that and take some friends.
> 
> Soon after we came indoors, there was the most almighty downpour and some thunder and lightning. It didn't last long and has now cleared. The birds are very happy and are expressing their satisfaction extremely noisily. However, we can still hear thunder rumbling around and I would not be surprised if we have another bout soon. But then, one of the definitions of an English summer is 'Three fine days and a thunderstorm'! I think it will be fine again tomorrow and at least there should be no need to water any plants. Some of the flowers are looking rather weather-beaten at the moment, but I expect they will recover with a bit of sunshine.


I recall one day of summer in York when it got to 28C in 2011. I was glad I had my hat! You are right though the rain does keep Britain green! Are you working on any major knitting projects?


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


Thanks for sharing this Zoe- Joe is a sad loss to the Tea Party.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There are many "tea tottlers"(sp?) as members of the Tea Party - the more the merrier!!! Glad you jumped in.



janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


----------



## RookieRetiree

That yarn is glorious -- and some alpaca, too?



dollyclaire said:


> I am soooo jealous, that purple one is just gorgeous !


----------



## RookieRetiree

From me, too....from one July baby to you!



PurpleFi said:


> And Happy Birthday from me too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely and have signed up to take a class in knitting with beads using a size 1 needle. I'm looking forward to it. It is a bit overwhelming with all the yarn and vendors, etc. but so much fun. I've gone the last two years and always come home with something that just jumps in my hands!



Pontuf said:


> The Chicago and downstate Illinois people are you aware of the STITCHES convention next month in Schaumburg. Aug 8-,11. Then next spring in Atlanta, then Hartford Connecticut, and then Santa Clara Ca. I just googled stitches Chicago and the website comes up with all the locations


----------



## RookieRetiree

Give my regards to Joe and tell him that I think the granny square afghan is fabulous. I haven't tried anything of that magnitude in a very long time, but what a great stash buster!



AZ Sticks said:


> I just love this 5 - send Joe P my hellos!


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> :? :| ;-) .
> next wk keagan is staying with me while little bro, kolby is going to youth camp, so we will be experimenting with different frozen fruits. later guys, remember when we chat, to cut some of the stuff out that doesn't pertain to your comments, in order to cut down on the pages. just a friendly reminder  also prayers for those in needs and backbones to the others. :-D


I buy the different nectar's and use the Popsicle molds to freeze them in. Mom loves the Strawberry/Banana the best, C and I both love the peach, my favorite is the apricot, Daniel is the pear or mango guy!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> "And the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, we will rake her up and bale her!" hahah, and if the creek does rise, then just put on your swim suit and go swimming! hahaha, Zoe


We do have a small creek (well normally small) at the very back, it's actually across the property line but with all the rain it has been running pretty strong. 
I would almost promise that you have lived in Texas with your sayings LOL That was my brother's favorite one for sure! And no one wants to see me in a bathing suit.. ROFL :shock: :shock:


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> The Chicago and downstate Illinois people are you aware of the STITCHES convention next month in Schaumburg. Aug 8-,11. Then next spring in Atlanta, then Hartford Connecticut, and then Santa Clara Ca. I just googled stitches Chicago and the website comes up with all the locations


I'd love to go to the Stitches in Atlanta, had hoped to go this year, but funds and Mom were both issues, there is always next year though!!!


----------



## Marianne818

EJS said:


> Better check to see if your toes have become webbed! You will all start quacking if it doesn't dry up soon~LOL


It's the frogging I worry more about..I'm quacked up already.. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

We're back, and I'll update about that as soon as I get caught up reading...



EJS said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. ]
> 
> dollyclaire, I hope the meds kick in very soon and you are feeling much better before long. It is amazing how something that seems so small can cause so much pain.
> EJ
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, those dang horseflies--they are nasty when they bite! I'm sorry to hear you've reacted this way and hope you are done with that soon.
> 
> I love seeing the photos, Julie...maybe someday I will get there, but until then, I can at least "visit vicariously."
> 
> Betty...hang in there, dear. {{{HUGS}}}} I hope the pain is nothing serious for you and that Angie continues to get better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I recall one day of summer in York when it got to 28C in 2011. I was glad I had my hat! You are right though the rain does keep Britain green! Are you working on any major knitting projects?


I think when the heat builds up, a thunderstorm is often a welcome clearing of the air. At least it looks as if tomorrow will be fine and hot again, so it hasn't really spoiled anything.

I suppose my major knitting project at the moment is a cot blanket for my nephew's baby, due in October. It is a chevron pattern which I have made several times before. As we don't know whether the baby is a boy or a girl, I am making two. The 'boy' version is finished and I suppose the other one is about 75% of the way there. I will post some pictures soon - I have been meaning to do it for a while. I have a long term plan to build up a stock of these blankets - they are a useful size, not just as cot covers, but as car throws or even to use on the floor for baby to lie or sit on. The aim is to have a few ready so, when I need a baby gift, I have one all ready. But aside from this one, there are a couple of other babies due this year that I would like to knit for, so I am not sure how far ahead I shall get. Of course, there are far too many other projects on the go, so I can always have a change when the mood takes me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> We're back, and I'll update about that as soon as I get caught up reading...
> 
> Ooh, those dang horseflies--they are nasty when they bite! I'm sorry to hear you've reacted this way and hope you are done with that soon.
> 
> I love seeing the photos, Julie...maybe someday I will get there, but until then, I can at least "visit vicariously."
> 
> Betty...hang in there, dear. {{{HUGS}}}} I hope the pain is nothing serious for you and that Angie continues to get better.


I hope someone may eventually make it down this way- it would be so great to meet up!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> We do have a small creek (well normally small) at the very back, it's actually across the property line but with all the rain it has been running pretty strong.
> I would almost promise that you have lived in Texas with your sayings LOL That was my brother's favorite one for sure! And no one wants to see me in a bathing suit.. ROFL :shock: :shock:


hahaha, thanks Marianne! I know I could move to Texas and be right at home there. I loved reading all the western books about Texas and cowboys and etc. 
BTW, I don't want to wear a swimsuit out in the sun, but I would wear one underneath my burka! (I am too allergic to the sun to dare even think about baring my skin to the sun!) Zoe


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, thanks Marianne! I know I could move to Texas and be right at home there. I loved reading all the western books about Texas and cowboys and etc.
> BTW, I don't want to wear a swimsuit out in the sun, but I would wear one underneath my burka! (I am too allergic to the sun to dare even think about baring my skin to the sun!) Zoe


I am also allergic to the sun, but can take it in small doses. My arms tan quickly, but my legs never have. I do use the 50% sun block, wanted the 100% but a bit out of my price range, so I just keep covered or re apply more often. So far no terrible reaction this year, oh wait, we haven't had sun very often either.. ROFL :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I think when the heat builds up, a thunderstorm is often a welcome clearing of the air. At least it looks as if tomorrow will be fine and hot again, so it hasn't really spoiled anything.
> 
> I suppose my major knitting project at the moment is a cot blanket for my nephew's baby, due in October. It is a chevron pattern which I have made several times before. As we don't know whether the baby is a boy or a girl, I am making two. The 'boy' version is finished and I suppose the other one is about 75% of the way there. I will post some pictures soon - I have been meaning to do it for a while. I have a long term plan to build up a stock of these blankets - they are a useful size, not just as cot covers, but as car throws or even to use on the floor for baby to lie or sit on. The aim is to have a few ready so, when I need a baby gift, I have one all ready. But aside from this one, there are a couple of other babies due this year that I would like to knit for, so I am not sure how far ahead I shall get. Of course, there are far too many other projects on the go, so I can always have a change when the mood takes me.


How nice that you are another with multiple WIP's! I find it suits my method of working- also as the muscles tire swapping projects can often help. One I must get on to is the woolen socks for Fale so he can wear them with his flip flops- they have a big toe- apparently Japanese knitters make them- but I worked out the pattern myself. We don't have many babies around locally one only I can think of and I only realised mum was pregnant a month back- a little boy. May have had to come caesarean- as Mum was now a week overdue- last delivery was also caesarean. Maybe a little helmet would be in order?!


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> You can drink anything you like janwalla! Sam has lots if options at his table and always an extra chair for newcomers!


Indeed! Welcome, Janwalla!



Pup lover said:


> Due to sensitivities I can only have them in small amounts snd must be in something, no straight eggs at all


Youngest DD has the same issue. Two baked in a whole cake, no problem. But if she eats just a regular egg, she doesn't feel well.



Lurker 2 said:


> oh for the days when I used to be able to wallow in the bath!


This made me think of something I said the other day--I said I haven't taken a bath since we moved into this house 8 years ago...took a minute for it to dawn on me what that sounded like! :XD: Of course I meant I only shower...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> This made me think of something I said the other day--I said I haven't taken a bath since we moved into this house 8 years ago...took a minute for it to dawn on me what that sounded like! :XD: Of course I meant I only shower...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


And send him a Woot! from me! Fabulous work.

Kathy, drooling over that yarn. Alpacas are my favorite!

I finished the sweater last night--except for buttons--and started the hat. So far, so good!

And I hope I am caught up and didn't miss anyone--so I'll tell you about the day next!


----------



## Sorlenna

So we went up to the pueblo this morning, and the presentation was really interesting! I had not thought about what the feathers for the blanket were woven with--turns out it is yucca fiber! She showed how to prepare it for making the "rope" (turns out it is spun, much like yarn), how to spin it into rope, and how to wrap the feathers. Really a very simple process--much simpler than I'd thought--but certainly time-consuming. She talked about other uses for the yucca fibers and said it can be dyed, just like fabric or wool...which of course had me wondering and swimming with ideas! Afterward, I asked her if she'd ever known of anyone knitting with it, and she said no, but why not? :mrgreen: 

I found it all fascinating, and she gave me a sample of her raw fibers to play with--also I will have to see if any yuccas in the back need trimming now. LOL I just love learning new things, especially when natural materials are involved. Oh, and yes, I do have turkey feathers...

I don't know how any pics came out yet (and honestly, I forgot to take very many because I was so absorbed).


----------



## iamsam

this was the answer I got mr melyn. sam

Hi Sam, so sorry, life has not been kind lately what with worrying about my daughter and where she is going to live, helping her sort and pack etc my time has on the computer has been very restricted. I have also had a wake up call regarding ny blood sugars, I am type 2 diabetic and was very close to having to go onto injections which I am terrified off, there was also some concern about my kidneys. I think everything just got on top of me and have been very down, when this feeling hits I sometimes find I just want to retreat from the human race, its probably not the best course of action but 1 that I find myself just sliding into so your message probably came at the right time. Please assure everyone that I am fine and give them my thanks for thinking of me and being concerned, I will try and pop in the TP over the weekend. Can you give special thanks to caren and jhelen who also sent me a pm. take care see you soon for a cuppa, lyn x


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday prismatic - hope you have a special day with family and friends.

sam



jheiens said:


> Just learned that today is prismaticr's birthday.
> 
> What a great addition to Shirley's group of workshop assistants she must be.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I've now got purple streaks in my hair. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pontuf said:


> So I think we will see some beautiful felting items from Shirley. We know she is a master of color.


I'm sure you are right Pontuf - Shirley will come up with something wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EJS

Sorlenna said:


> --turns out it is yucca fiber!


What kind of texture is yucca? Like hemp or raffia?
Very interesting. I can understand why you were so absorbed.

EJ


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Time to take a photo for us


When it is look respectable. At the moment it was just colour, wash and go! Let the sun dry it.


----------



## redriet60

gottastch said:


> Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today.
> 
> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


Wow Gottastch, I wish our farmer's market had a yarn booth, I would go there more often, on second thought, I really don't need anymore yarn at least for a while. But it would be nice to look at and feel the softness.
Happy birthday to the birthday girls, hope you both have a wonderful day.
Sam, thanks for the recipes, we should all look beautiful. I could just picture everyone with face masks sitting around knitting/crocheting at the knit-a-lazoo (?).
Got to take off to my knitting group, be back later, take care.


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> What is a carriage drive?


It's just where there are two entrances onto the road, you may know it as an in and out drive. Saves having to turn the car round.


----------



## Pontuf

Rookie you are so lucky. It's so close to you.



RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and have signed up to take a class in knitting with beads using a size 1 needle. I'm looking forward to it. It is a bit overwhelming with all the yarn and vendors, etc. but so much fun. I've gone the last two years and always come home with something that just jumps in my hands!


----------



## Sorlenna

EJS said:


> What kind of texture is yucca? Like hemp or raffia?
> Very interesting. I can understand why you were so absorbed.
> 
> EJ


It's not as dry and crackly as raffia nor as scratchy as hemp. When it's wet it feels very soft, in fact. I know that sandals were also made of it (woven, rather than spun), so that is something else I must try.  I am also really curious as to whether the dyeing process changes how it feels. I can definitely see purses or totes out of it as well!


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> It's just where there are two entrances onto the road, you may know it as an in and out drive. Saves having to turn the car round.


What we'd call a semi-circular driveway, most likely.

And why is it we park in a driveway and drive on a parkway?

English is weird. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It's not as dry and crackly as raffia nor as scratchy as hemp. When it's wet it feels very soft, in fact. I know that sandals were also made of it (woven, rather than spun), so that is something else I must try.  I am also really curious as to whether the dyeing process changes how it feels. I can definitely see purses or totes out of it as well!


did they use the fibre from the leaves!?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I was more curious as to the fabric you did the embroidery on- is it one of those plastic ones that you can cut to shape?!


I used a piece of net as the base, wove some fine wire round the edge to keep the shape and then embroidered over the top I used bugle beads on the body and seed beads for the eyes and on the end of the antenae. Put a brooch pin on the back.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I used a piece of net as the base, wove some fine wire round the edge to keep the shape and then embroidered over the top I used bugle beads on the body and seed beads for the eyes and on the end of the antenae. Put a brooch pin on the back.


ah thank you! I could use this technique for a scarf pin!


----------



## Gweniepooh

This picture is one of my favorite that you've posted. Love the purple hues.


Lurker 2 said:


> An image from Hapuku to the north of Kaikoura, it says it is a factory- but your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


Please let Joe know that I think his afghan is absolutely beautiful.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dollyclaire so sorry for the insect bite. It sounds terrible. My feet have little sores on them from the ant bites I've gott lately but nothing like what you are experiencing. Sending you healing energy and prayers.


dollyclaire said:


> Another sunny day here with temperature over 24c, very very unusual for here, even the slight breeze feels hot! I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is)


----------



## pacer

Happy birthday to Grankl and Prismaicr.

Pup lover...Of course we won't be offended for you to visit with family during the day on Saturday. I agree with others to invite them to the cookout. I am sure there will be plenty of food and a great time. I often have had wonderful visits with other knitters even when we did not know who each other were. I just start talking to other knitters I find in the yarn aisle which is how I learned about KP. 

Praying that Bentley is recovering as well as Railyn's DH.

Here is the Mexican Lasagna recipe:

serves 12

12 uncooked lasagna noodles 
1 1/2-2 pounds ground beef 
1 (16) ounce can refried beans 
1 (1oz)pkg taco seasoning 
1 clove garlic minced 
2 1/2 C salsa 
1 C shredded cheese
3/4 C chopped green onion
1 (2.25 oz) can sliced pitted ripe olives
1 tomato chopped
2 1/2 C water
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray 9 x 13 baking pan with nonstick cooking spray. Line pan with 4 uncooked noodles; set aside. Cook ground beef; drain. Stir together ground beef, beans, seasoning mix and garlic. Spread 1/2 of the mixture over noodles. Cover mixture with 4 more uncooked noodles. Top with remaining meat mixture. Cover with remaining 4 uncooked noodles. Stir together salsa and water. Pour over noodles in pan. Cover tightly with aluminum foil. Bake for 1 1/2 hours or until noodles are tender. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake uncovered for 5-10 minutes until cheese is melted. Remove from oven and top with onions and tomato. Let stand for 10 minutes. Add dollops of sour cream before serving.

(Doesn't really serve 12 with my family.)

I heard about the stitching convention in Illinois, but chose to attend KAP instead. It is hard to get much time off from work right now so I will cherish the time I get to spend in Ohio. I think it will be more relaxing than being in a big event in Illinois and I could certainly use a less busy event right now. 

I am happy to hear there will be a workshop on Double Knitting. I have so wanted to try that out.

Take care and stay safe. Packing a little bit each day since I won't get a day off until Friday. Paycheck will be awesome next week.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> This picture is one of my favorite that you've posted. Love the purple hues.


It is quite a spectacular image!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> ah thank you! I could use this technique for a scarf pin!


Yes that would work. Brooches are such fun and quick to makel.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Dollyclaire so sorry for the insect bite. It sounds terrible. My feet have little sores on them from the ant bites I've gott lately but nothing like what you are experiencing. Sending you healing energy and prayers.
> 
> 
> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another sunny day here with temperature over 24c, very very unusual for here, even the slight breeze feels hot! I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gwen, sorry you got bitten. I always spray myself before I go out into the garden. I react so badly to all insect bites.
> It is 11.30 pm here, the doors are still open as the temp outside is 21.5 degs.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> What we'd call a semi-circular driveway, most likely.
> 
> And why is it we park in a driveway and drive on a parkway?
> 
> English is weird. LOL


I agree language is very weird. I park in the garage :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Put my lifeline in after the first feather on the dreambird, followed (I thought) the directions for the next bit. It looked nothing like the picture so I am now back to the lifeline. Oh well it was good practice. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you, Julie. It didn't come with a battery so I am at a loss.


----------



## PurpleFi

Time for bed. Night night everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> did they use the fibre from the leaves!?


Yes--the process is soaking, stripping, cleaning out the pulp, and finally spinning. The roots of one yucca can be used to make soap (which I did know about but have never tried), and of course my beloved walking stick is also a yucca. Nothing goes to waste. 



PurpleFi said:


> I agree language is very weird. I park in the garage :thumbup: :roll:


LOL!



Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Julie. It didn't come with a battery so I am at a loss.


That seems odd to me--I thought they came with a battery. You might try calling customer service to inquire? They may have inadvertently left it out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Julie. It didn't come with a battery so I am at a loss.


goodness! that sounds a bit odd- and a real nuisance not to have that piece of paper! Do you have anyone in the family on the electrical side, would measurements of the slot help!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> If you put lolly sticks into yoghurt and put them in the freezer, you have healthy ice lollies!


 do that quite often in the summertime.


----------



## Lurker 2

In response to Sorlenna- sounds very like the Maori preparation of flax (phormium tenax) for their finest weaving- they made cloaks in particular- but many items from this beautiful fibre.


----------



## Pup lover

I made two batches of the peach bread, very yummy!! I also had enough peaches that I froze enough for two more batches. However, I always use less sugar than the receipe calls for. I only used one cup in the batter and none in the peaches. I did add a little lemon juice to the peaches. In the first batch I added a little extra (maybe a 1/4 cup) of peach puree and when I took them out of the oven they sunk in a bit in the middle. Taste fine just a little concave on top, the second batch I didnt add any extra peaches and they did not collapse. Thanks for the receipe Sam, love it!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You NUT!!!


Marianne818 said:


> It's the frogging I worry more about..I'm quacked up already.. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> In response to Sorlenna- sounds very like the Maori preparation of flax (phormium tenax) for their finest weaving- they made cloaks in particular- but many items from this beautiful fibre.


One thing I found most interesting is that she says this can be spun into as fine or thick a strand as one wishes. I shall be experimenting!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know.....and, I take great advantage of it. The Chicago Yarn Crawl also happens that week and the local yarn shops have sidewalk sales (50-60% off) and have some of the representatives from the yarn companies come into their shops to give trunk shows (they're in town anyway)! It really is a great week to be in Chicago.



Pontuf said:


> Rookie you are so lucky. It's so close to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If the scale has a brand and model number on it, you may be able to do a Google Search for the manufacturer's website and that might have the battery information for you. I have a food scale that I use as much for yarn as I do for food, but I'm not sure if it has the same battery as yours does.



Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Julie. It didn't come with a battery so I am at a loss.


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday Rachel
gpttasch...can't wait to see what you come up with for this beautiful yarn. I love the colors and you knit so beautifully. Up to the toe on my first sock. I plan to knit the next pair on circulars. Have Bordhi's three books


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOVE your new avatar! You look mah-velous!!!


NanaCaren said:


> do that quite often in the summertime.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I found most interesting is that she says this can be spun into as fine or thick a strand as one wishes. I shall be experimenting!


Maori did not spindle spin- but rolled the fibre on the knee to spin it- so one has total control over thickness.


----------



## 5mmdpns

For those fly bites, mosquito bites, blackfly bites etc. You need to put something non-harmful on before you go out. A suggestion that does work and is non-harmful is put in 1 teaspoon of tea tree oil into 4 cups of water. Put in a spray bottle and shake it to get the tea tree mixed well with the water. Apply it. Warning: you need to shake it each time before you apply it. Also works for pets and horses. It is ok to use on babies/infants and small children. 
Zoe


----------



## GrandmaDi

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam I have the pattern for the round blanket I made last week.
> 
> On Ravelry called...
> Round or pinwheel blanket by Genia Planck. It is knit. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy :-D


I have been eagerly waiting to check out this pattern. I think in part because of the colors you picked. Love your baby hats, you. I've been making some to donate to the NICU where my grandson spent time. Not sure I can pull off 100! Great goal, tho!


----------



## Pontuf

They sound delicious!



Pup lover said:


> I made two batches of the peach bread, very yummy!! I also had enough peaches that I froze enough for two more batches. However, I always use less sugar than the receipe calls for. I only used one cup in the batter and none in the peaches. I did add a little lemon juice to the peaches. In the first batch I added a little extra (maybe a 1/4 cup) of peach puree and when I took them out of the oven they sunk in a bit in the middle. Taste fine just a little concave on top, the second batch I didnt add any extra peaches and they did not collapse. Thanks for the receipe Sam, love it!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Maori did not spindle spin- but rolled the fibre on the knee to spin it- so one has total control over thickness.


And what she said: tools you need to spin this? Hands and a thigh.


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday Grankl! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Julie. It didn't come with a battery so I am at a loss.


Betty you might try a Batteries are Us type store, or even Radio Shack, they may be able to try different sized batteries to see which one would work for you. Just a thought.
Hugs dear Sister!!


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> You NUT!!!


And I love you too Sis :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

No one is ever barred from the Tea Party if they remember to play nice together, hold hands when crossing the street, and wash their hands before helping themselves to any refreshments offered at the tea table. LOL

Of course, you're welcome anytime, Janwalla.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Southern Gal said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Craft again!
> :hunf: ok, if i knew what your meaning when you say craft took over, i don't remember, so someone clue me in. i see several of you saying that, i prob. do it too, so let me know :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> CRAFT--otherwise known as Can't Remember A Flippin' Thing!!
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> CRAFT--otherwise known as Can't Remember A Flippin' Thing!!
> Ohio Joy


The story of my life! I didn't know what it meant either.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker, were you the one who mentioned Downton Abbey? It's my favorite show. In the U.S. they have only shown 3 seasons and don't think season 4 will air until 2014. I'm not sure why such a delay here. Have you seen season 4, yet?


----------



## Pontuf

Yes julie. You have to fill us in. We will not get it until 2014



GrandmaDi said:


> Lurker, were you the one who mentioned Downton Abbey? It's my favorite show. In the U.S. they have only shown 3 seasons and don't think season 4 will air until 2014. I'm not sure why such a delay here. Have you seen season 4, yet?


----------



## Pontuf

LOL

I had forgotten what it meant!



Designer1234 said:


> The story of my life! I didn't know what it meant either.


----------



## iamsam

we will miss you bulldog - plan on meeting us next year.

sam



Bulldog said:


> PurpleFi....Love the flowers posted
> Sam...hope Bentley's thrush is better...have not be able to keep up, so know I have missed an updated picture. Knitapalooza is at hand. So wonderful of you to share your home and sweet family. I will be there is spirit.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Speaking of Downton Abbey, does anyone still have the name of the website that aired the episodes over the internet ahead of our US PBS stations? I was able to watch all of the 2013 episodes before they were on here...I really liked being able to see all of them within a week's time. With the computer dying, I don't have access to the websites that I had saved...thanks..

I also want to re-create the Puffin camera site also so would appreciate getting that one again.


----------



## Sorlenna

I just had a friend offer me a commission for a barter. So I am off to think about that and dig through the yarn stash!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Puffin website: 
http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/webcams/close-up-webcam/


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## iamsam

wouldn't the hair be fun fur - I couldn't quite see what it was in the pictue.


EJS said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.
> ~~~~~~~
> The house looks like a nice cozy place to spend the winter.
> Love the hats.
> 
> speaking of hats. my 14 yr old GD wants me to make this for her but I can not find a pattern for it. I guess it can be made like the yellow ones but in purple, just have to figure out the "hair".
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sending you tons of healing energy dollyclaire - hopefully the antibotics will kick in and you will soon be right as rain.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Another sunny day here with temperature over 24c, very very unusual for here, even the slight breeze feels hot! I am a bit under the weather, I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) onWednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. The two bites on my ankle are quite a mess and very swollen and another two on my upper arm are sore. I went to the pharmacy to get some cream and the gentleman that I spoke to was very kind. He said I would have to go the doctor as it needed some antibiotics and some antihistamine. Our surgery is quite slow at giving appointments, as my grandmother would say it is like pulling hen's teeth out getting one. The pharmacist went and got some water and gave me an antihistamine to take there and then and he would not let me pay! By the time I saw the doctor the following day, I got squeezed in because I said it was very sore and the swelling etc appeared to travelling up my leg and arm, I was in a right mess. Amazing to think that something like a small bite from an insect that is such a small fraction of size compared to us can do so much damage. I have been taking the antibiotics and histamine but am not feeling very good, it seems to have knocked the stuffing out of me. I know I am not well when all I want to do is sleep, I have done that since I was a small child, just sleeping until I feel better. It seems such a waste of a good sunny day when you just want to sleep and sleep!
> I have put the rabbits outdoors and they are thoroughly enjoying the fresh air. No doubt Buttons will be reluctant to come in later on in the evening. I have put up a sunshade for them so that they can actually lie out on the grass but be in the shade at the same time. I don't want them getting sunburnt or heat stroke, that would never do!I have Toby the marmalade cat staying with me again, just for a week. He is stretched out on the floor where the sun is coming through the window purring away. He is such a gentle laid back cat, he is not sure about the rabbits though!


----------



## GrandmaDi

RookieRetiree said:


> Speaking of Downton Abbey, does anyone still have the name of the website that aired the episodes over the internet ahead of our US PBS stations? I was able to watch all of the 2013 episodes before they were on here...I really liked being able to see all of them within a week's time. With the computer dying, I don't have access to the websites that I had saved...thanks..
> 
> I know the episodes can be viewed through Amazon. I can't recall what the fee is per episode.


----------



## iamsam

i'm going to hold you to that pontuf. lol

how are you feeling today - tons of healing energy still flying your way.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I WANT TO GO TOOOOOOOO. Shirley! Next year I 'll drive up Canada and pick you up and we will go together!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I didn't realize lavender could do that.
> 
> sam


Neither did I, was told this last Saturday after bringing home some lavender guest soaps that I made.


----------



## iamsam

we are going to be looking for you next year bulldog.

sam



Bulldog said:


> .so wish I could be at the knitapalooza. In spirit though. Yall take lots of pictures.God Bless.Betty


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> is there no end to what scammers will do?
> 
> sam
> 
> I bet if there was a healthy prison sentence if caught they might think twice. i'm surprised at now many messages in my spam folder tell me I am going to be a rich man if only . . . . . . .


Read, dream then delete


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> this was the answer I got mr melyn. sam
> 
> Can you give special thanks to caren and jhelen who also sent me a pm. take care see you soon for a cuppa, lyn x


Thanks for the words from melyn, Sam. At least now we know that she is still hanging in there. She always referred to me as jhelen. I guess she doesn't see the 'i' in my last name.

But the main thing is that she is still knows that we care for her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

I was wondering the same thing Marianne.


Marianne818 said:


> I'm a bit confused in reading the pattern, It has the first 2 rows then skips to row 5?? what do you do between rows 2 and 5??


----------



## Pontuf

I'd love to know this website!
Also anyone know where I can watch season 3?
I would like to watch the whole season again to refresh.



RookieRetiree said:


> Speaking of Downton Abbey, does anyone still have the name of the website that aired the episodes over the internet ahead of our US PBS stations? I was able to watch all of the 2013 episodes before they were on here...I really liked being able to see all of them within a week's time. With the computer dying, I don't have access to the websites that I had saved...thanks..
> 
> I also want to re-create the Puffin camera site also so would appreciate getting that one again.


----------



## Bulldog

Zoe wrote:
Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe 

That is just beautiful, Zoe. How is Joe doing?


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> The story of my life! I didn't know what it meant either.


I didn't know either, Shirley, until some of our sisters began talking about it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna said:


> I just had a friend offer me a commission for a barter. So I am off to think about that and dig through the yarn stash!


How does that work, Sorlenna? It sound obvious but I'm not sure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

you can be a beer drinker and still join us. lol we will make sure we have your beverage of choice waiting at your chair for when you visit. we're going to be looking for you real soon.

sam



janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


----------



## iamsam

I think this one is just at page 31 right not - are you reading last weeks?

sam



janwalla said:


> Thanks Lurker 2. Didnt want to intrude!
> Ive just read all 18 pages but obviously there are another 100 or so somewhere else? Will I need to catch up?. Hope Grankl and Rachel have a great birthday.


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you all....Julie, Marianne, Sorlena and others for your suggestions on what to do for my battery situation. I will try them and if all else fails, I can call Knitpicks. You guys are just the best. Knew I could count on you for good advice!


----------



## iamsam

I am going to run through your house at full speed and snatch the purple yarn - the colorway is beautiful.

maybe dh wants a sweater.

sam



gottastch said:


> Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today. She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." DH remarked that it was pretty yarn (he doesn't notice anything. Hmmmmmm, wondering it there is a motive for this that I will find out about later - lol).
> 
> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


----------



## iamsam

we definitely need a picture purplefi.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I've now got purple streaks in my hair. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

we are planning on it pammie.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I will be in Austin next week. I know that I will have fun, but I am still sad that I have to miss the Knit-a-palooza. I have a mac, so I won't be able to skype, but I will continue to check in with all of you. Hopefully, I will be able to make it next year.


----------



## iamsam

that man has more patience than i will ever have - beautiful afghan.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

how does one knit with roving - i thought you spun roving into yarn.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Charlotte -- I am making a fairly large round bowl right now with some roving I bought yesterday and have already incorporated some of your wool into the piece. I am doing it for my dil who has teal, two shades of brown and a green blue in her kitchen. I hope to get it fiinished knitting today and felt it tomorrow. I will post a picture when I get it finished. I have so much 'eye candy from you I doubt I will ever get it all done. I am going to also make a hat with ear flaps for Hayley for skiing next winter. I am finding the felting lots of fun. thanks again. I appreciate your thoughtfulness so much. Chickkie is very knowledgeable too and I know I can also get some questions answered if I run into trouble. so much fun!! Thanks again!


----------



## iamsam

i am afraid i would want to buy all the yarn.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and have signed up to take a class in knitting with beads using a size 1 needle. I'm looking forward to it. It is a bit overwhelming with all the yarn and vendors, etc. but so much fun. I've gone the last two years and always come home with something that just jumps in my hands!


----------



## iamsam

always good to see you redriet - hope you are well and having a great summer.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Wow Gottastch, I wish our farmer's market had a yarn booth, I would go there more often, on second thought, I really don't need anymore yarn at least for a while. But it would be nice to look at and feel the softness.
> Happy birthday to the birthday girls, hope you both have a wonderful day.
> Sam, thanks for the recipes, we should all look beautiful. I could just picture everyone with face masks sitting around knitting/crocheting at the knit-a-lazoo (?).
> Got to take off to my knitting group, be back later, take care.


----------



## iamsam

yeah -- i always like it when someone tries my recipes and lets me know how they were. i think the peach bread would taste really good right out of the oven.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I made two batches of the peach bread, very yummy!! I also had enough peaches that I froze enough for two more batches. However, I always use less sugar than the receipe calls for. I only used one cup in the batter and none in the peaches. I did add a little lemon juice to the peaches. In the first batch I added a little extra (maybe a 1/4 cup) of peach puree and when I took them out of the oven they sunk in a bit in the middle. Taste fine just a little concave on top, the second batch I didnt add any extra peaches and they did not collapse. Thanks for the receipe Sam, love it!!


----------



## iamsam

sandy - how are the knees?

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday Grankl! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## iamsam

rookie - here it is. sam

http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/



RookieRetiree said:


> Speaking of Downton Abbey, does anyone still have the name of the website that aired the episodes over the internet ahead of our US PBS stations? I was able to watch all of the 2013 episodes before they were on here...I really liked being able to see all of them within a week's time. With the computer dying, I don't have access to the websites that I had saved...thanks..
> 
> I also want to re-create the Puffin camera site also so would appreciate getting that one again.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I have a mac, so I won't be able to skype, but I will continue to check in with all of you. Hopefully, I will be able to make it next year.


I have a mac and can skype.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> Betty, thank you for your kind words but everyone here does wonderful work here...that includes you, my dear   In my neck of the woods, Walgreens Drug Stores seem to carry lots of different batteries of that kind. I bet if you took your scale along with you, someone would help you get it fitted with the right battery. I use my kitchen scale. It weighs in ounces as well as grams. I use it a lot and think it gets used for weighing things related to knitting/crochet way more than for food - lol. Good luck with your battery search!!!


I've ended up with two (got a weight watchers one that did the points, but now not using WWs so don't need that part of it). Anyway what I was going to say is that one of them now sits on the desk within easy reach of me in my chair in which I do my computing and most of my knitting. And gets used frequently- maybe as much as the one downstairs used mainly for cooking- but of course as I also knit downstairs it does also weigh yarn.

Starving twice a week is much better for me than WWs! Starving today- couldn't decide whether to starve today or tomorrow. When I woke up at 8.30 and church is 9.00 I decided that breakfast just might need to be misssed so I may as well starve! What great flexibility it provides.


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Sam.

Pontuf

how are you feeling today - tons of healing energy still flying your way.

sam[/quote]


----------



## flyty1n

To the sister ( Dollyclaire) who s aid, " I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) on Wednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. The two bites on my ankle are quite a mess and very swollen and another two on my upper arm are sore. 
I am concerned that you may have actually gotten bitten by deer ticks and are headed for Lyme disease as well. Be sure follow what your doctor ordered as that traveling "up your arm" can be a nasty cellulitis which can really damage your arm. If you start getting so much swelling that your hand and fingers really puff up in size, go back and be re-examined. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> Zoe wrote:
> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe
> 
> That is just beautiful, Zoe. How is Joe doing?


Joe is dying in this Texas heatwave! he is dieting and cant have ice cream to cool him off. I told him that I would come and eat the ice cream for him. *chuckles* he did not think that was fair at all. 
He had a new dishwasher put in this past week and loves it. His mother is doing well and he is quite happy about that. 
He looks after his beloved standard poodles. Today Joe gave them a bath outside and they all came in soaking wet! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Oooooh excitement going on here...just got home from our local farmers market and one of the gals that lives just south of my town (who has alpacas) set up a booth today. She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." DH remarked that it was pretty yarn (he doesn't notice anything. Hmmmmmm, wondering it there is a motive for this that I will find out about later - lol).
> 
> I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


Ooh, pretty!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I've now got purple streaks in my hair. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Purplefi - lovely lavender

Sam - avocados are all eaten, too nice for face. Will be getting all face, hair & body care from work.

Gottastch - oh shoot, giggle giggle.

Darowil, interesting plant info now noted.

Off to do some geo caching


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> that man has more patience than i will ever have - beautiful afghan.
> 
> sam


Joe took a long time to crochet this. He had gone to goodwill and bought a bag of yarn odds and ends. They were all worsted weight. The only thing he had to buy was the red yarn as it did not look right without red in it. I believe he worked on it all through this past winter and just finished it last week. I told him that at least it kept him off the streets and he just laughed. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I am going to run through your house at full speed and snatch the purple yarn - the colorway is beautiful.
> 
> sam


Definitely a sight to behold! and will you bring your new yarn bag to stash it in?  Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> I have a mac and can skype.


I have a new Imac and can skype. google free skype for Macs.

and sign up.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


Holy Moly, that's awesome!, Hi Joe!! Thank you Zoe for sharing.  I miss Joe, he's so sweet.  :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Gwen....



Gweniepooh said:


> Puffin website:
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/webcams/close-up-webcam/


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> how does one knit with roving - i thought you spun roving into yarn.
> 
> sam


I used three strands which worked well and knitted into the bowl, wish me well. the roving I got had 5 strands and i divided them up. YOu have to be very careful as it can easily be pulled apart.

looks good though. A friend of mind uses roving - it works well in felting from what she says.

I just looked a t the label. there is a gauge and it gives you the needle size. to knit it - I then googled it and some of it can be knitted. Interesting

(I hope) haven't used it myself. However I have finished 
knitting it up into a bowl and will felt it tomorrow. keep your fingers crossed. Hers worked out beautifullly.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly, that's awesome!, Hi Joe!! Thank you Zoe for sharing.  I miss Joe, he's so sweet.  :wink:


yah, Joe is one great guy! I am so glad he came to the KTP and shared with us for a time even though he was so ill.......he has said that he really needed the KTP support when he was going through all that stuff last summer. I shall tell him you all ("y'all" is the TX for Marianne! :mrgreen: ) send him appreciations for his afghan. I asked him if I could share the photo with the KTP and he gave me his blessings to do so. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

I want to alright, but would need the convention center to store it. And, I couldn't afford one booth much less the whole show!! Last year, they had one wall of just sample yarns from some of the vendors there....I could have spent all day just at that wall feeling the yarn and taking notes about each yarn for future reference..


thewren said:


> i am afraid i would want to buy all the yarn.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks...


thewren said:


> rookie - here it is. sam
> 
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


----------



## EJS

My DD is so sweet. We all had a sweet tooth attack, she is tired of making cake so she made brownies~~from scratch~~and put fresh blueberries in them. They are so yummy.
She is going to make either blackberry muffins or pancakes in the morning. Our container blackberry is so loaded.

I need to make some salsa but did not get to it today, maybe tomorrow.
Lots of thunder, lightening and rain this evening. I love listening to it.
Need to go work on another baby blanket.
Have a good night/day wherever you are.

EJ


----------



## Pontuf

HHHMMMM blueberries in brownies..... It never occurred to me. But I think it would be very good. I am intrigued. I will certainly throw some blueberries in my brownies next time. EJS I think you are on to something.

Pontuf

she made brownies~~from scratch~~and put fresh blueberries in them. They are so 
EJ[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've had cherries in brownnies (Black Forest Brownnies) but never blueberries....need to try that - sounds so good and then I can over-indulge and say I'm eating fruit!! Thanks for that fantastic idea.



Pontuf said:


> HHHMMMM blueberries in brownies..... It never occurred to me. But I think it would be very good. I am intrigued. I will certainly throw some blueberries in my brownies next time. EJS I think you are on to something.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> she made brownies~~from scratch~~and put fresh blueberries in them. They are so
> EJ


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Rookie, cherries sound great too ! A great idea. I will try cherries too!



RookieRetiree said:


> I've had cherries in brownnies (Black Forest Brownnies) but never blueberries....need to try that - sounds so good and then I can over-indulge and say I'm eating fruit!! Thanks for that fantastic idea.


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> I buy the different nectar's and use the Popsicle molds to freeze them in. Mom loves the Strawberry/Banana the best, C and I both love the peach, my favorite is the apricot, Daniel is the pear or mango guy!


Oh what a great idea!! You know what I'm going to be trying this week.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> this was the answer I got mr melyn. sam
> 
> Hi Sam, so sorry, life has not been kind lately what with worrying about my daughter and where she is going to live, helping her sort and pack etc my time has on the computer has been very restricted. I have also had a wake up call regarding ny blood sugars, I am type 2 diabetic and was very close to having to go onto injections which I am terrified off, there was also some concern about my kidneys. I think everything just got on top of me and have been very down, when this feeling hits I sometimes find I just want to retreat from the human race, its probably not the best course of action but 1 that I find myself just sliding into so your message probably came at the right time. Please assure everyone that I am fine and give them my thanks for thinking of me and being concerned, I will try and pop in the TP over the weekend. Can you give special thanks to caren and jhelen who also sent me a pm. take care see you soon for a cuppa, lyn x


Thank you Sam, for letting us know. Hugs to Melyn


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> One thing I found most interesting is that she says this can be spun into as fine or thick a strand as one wishes. I shall be experimenting!


 :thumbup: I can't wait to see/hear of your results, very interesting indeed. Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE your new avatar! You look mah-velous!!!


I agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> For those fly bites, mosquito bites, blackfly bites etc. You need to put something non-harmful on before you go out. A suggestion that does work and is non-harmful is put in 1 teaspoon of tea tree oil into 4 cups of water. Put in a spray bottle and shake it to get the tea tree mixed well with the water. Apply it. Warning: you need to shake it each time before you apply it. Also works for pets and horses. It is ok to use on babies/infants and small children.
> Zoe


Love love love Tea Tree Oil. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I just had a friend offer me a commission for a barter. So I am off to think about that and dig through the yarn stash!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you bet.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Definitely a sight to behold! and will you bring your new yarn bag to stash it in?  Zoe


----------



## iamsam

where do you buy it?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Love love love Tea Tree Oil. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Joe is dying in this Texas heatwave! he is dieting and cant have ice cream to cool him off. I told him that I would come and eat the ice cream for him. *chuckles* he did not think that was fair at all.
> He had a new dishwasher put in this past week and loves it. His mother is doing well and he is quite happy about that.
> He looks after his beloved standard poodles. Today Joe gave them a bath outside and they all came in soaking wet! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> where do you buy it?
> 
> sam


You can get it at any health food store, I order mine from the company I work with. It's in my tooth paste and a lot of things, great with the gum issues I have.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf i just read you were asking what page i posted photo of Oscar the puppy. Page 59 of the second half of last weeks TP. Jult 11th.


----------



## Poledra65

Woohoo!! Caught up again!! I started another dish cloth today, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmothers-waffle-washcloth 
It's interesting, I like it so far. Well, off to bed I think, see you all tomorrow. 
Hugs, love, and positive/healing energy going out to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Aaaah! We are up to page 35! I am just going to start reading page 1. :shock: :shock: Well i better go and get a cuppa and get on with reading. Hope everyone is well. ....


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Hi Sam, great recipes as usual - I love the 'cosmetic' ones! When I was a teenager someone told me that putting raw egg on your hair after you'd washed it was good for getting rid of split ends. What they didn't tell me was to be sure to use cool water to rinse it out.....ever tried getting scrambled egg out of your hair...?!!  :shock:


LOL LOL LOL Too funny!! Oooh yucky!


----------



## Pontuf

Sugar. Thank you! I just went back to page 59. He is adorable! Such a sweetie. I love the picture of him on him back. He is so cute! I can see a lot of personality. I so want to let Pontuf pick out his own puppy. I would love to have a puppy just need to find the time. You must be having a ball with him. What is his breed and how old is he? I love his name too.


Pontuf

i just read you were asking what page i posted photo of Oscar the puppy. Page 59 of the second half of last weeks TP. Jult 11th.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> do that quite often in the summertime.


Love your hair color!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I get all my essential oils from the following company. They are very reasonable for essential oils and have quality products and service.
www.birchhillhappenings.com
They ship very quickly also.



thewren said:


> where do you buy it?
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> I just had a friend offer me a commission for a barter. So I am off to think about that and dig through the yarn stash!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Southern Gal said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Craft again!
> :hunf: ok, if i knew what your meaning when you say craft took over, i don't remember, so someone clue me in. i see several of you saying that, i prob. do it too, so let me know :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Remember A Flippin' Thing :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had a very uh.... interesting day today.
> 
> THEN it hit me... While what I am wearing IS purple, and IS sleeveless, it is most certainly NOT my shirt. To my utter mortification, what I had tossed on in my mad rush was my sleeveless purple nightgown.
> 
> In my defense, it is the same material, same color, and sold in the same chubby ladies shop.
> 
> My brother and sister were hysterical and I am sure BIL was looking down and laughing as well!
> 
> My love and prayers to everyone!
> 
> Gigi


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Sugar. Thank you! . You must be having a ball with him. What is his breed and how old is he? I love his name too.
> 
> He is 10 weeks today and he is cavallier cross maltese. He is a very good boy (so far). Lots of fun.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> sandy - how are the knees?
> 
> sam


Sam my knee is doing better, still a little "weapy" and starting to scab I'm still keeping my antibiotic cream on it. My other knee the bruising is starting to go away and the swelling is down. My toes still hurt and I keep bumping them on things. But all in all they are much better.

EJ I love your new hair cut!

Purplefi we need to see pictures of your hair.

The excitement is really building for next week I wish I could be there I am really excited for all of you that are able to go to Sam's. I am soooooo jealous! But I will get to see Sam soon. Sam have you bought your ticket yet?


----------



## sugarsugar

EJS said:


> I needed a little drama in my life so I got a haircut~~lol
> 
> And it really suits you!
> 
> Happy birthday Grankl, have a great day.
> 
> Thanks again Sam for great recipies and also beauty tips too!
> Macarroons from Gottastch ..
> I keep trying to put a smiley face of thumbs up in my sentance and it wont let me. I goes about 3 lines under! Never used to happen.
> :shock:


----------



## Sandy

I am all caught up with this TP now I have to go back and finish last week
I have between 40-50 pages yet. See you all later.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ok I am going to hit the hay early tonight- I am caught up reading so I will be back tomorrow. Have a great evening/day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> And what she said: tools you need to spin this? Hands and a thigh.


Great cultures alike!


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> Lurker, were you the one who mentioned Downton Abbey? It's my favorite show. In the U.S. they have only shown 3 seasons and don't think season 4 will air until 2014. I'm not sure why such a delay here. Have you seen season 4, yet?


We are waiting on tenterhooks now that we have lost such a significant character, but no, not yet- they are advertising a programme made by the same company- so I guess we bite our fingernails a bit longer!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Yes julie. You have to fill us in. We will not get it until 2014


I was actually quoting from PBS, which I cannot access properly!


----------



## kehinkle

35 pages! Just what I get for not reading this until tonight. Ok, here goes:

Zoe, yummy! Just after I got done eating real ice cream, too. Lovely card.

Pup lover, two hings I want at KAP: some of the peach bread and your aunt and uncle, if possible.

Gagesmom, nice baby hats. Since they are small, they take less time. 100 done in no time.

Shirley, as always, great thread painting.

Railyn, hope DH is feeling better. Darn those runaway computer chairs!

PurpleFi, beautiful butterfly.

Rachel, happy birthday.

Bulldog, novice sock knitter here. Am using a 12" circ to finish the two socks I had on two circs. Addi turbo, moves the yarn so nicely. Got to buy another one as I will do the toe on two circs then switch to the Addi. Hope your back pain isn't your kidney. Maybe you pulled a muscle without realizing. Happened to me and I thought it was siatica, but Dr said otherwise. Hope Thumper feels better soon. They aren't charging you for the extra surgery, are they?

Grammypeg, rest up after your long and busy day.

Dollyclaire, sorry aboiut your reaction to yhe bites. I remember how painful horseflies can be. Get better soon.

Marianne, I have a tire thumper/ice wacher in my van if any outsiders get fiesty.

Janwalla, welcome to the table. Sit a spell and show us your knitting.

Julie, saved the pic. Mts and water!

MN Kathy, lovely yarn.

Kathleendoris, send some gazpacho my way!

Spent a lovely (although hot )day with Dreamweaver. Breakfast, a stop at a LYS, then Hobby Lobby. Bought more sock yarn, yarn for baby sweaters (saw Dreamweavers and want to make one), purple yarn for my DGD's dress and some to finish a hat that is too short. No more yarn this month! ("No, really, I mean it!" said with a straight face!) Have one sock ready to put the heels in and the other close. Met Jinx's DH and one of her DD and family. Wish she could make it to KAP this year. 

Hope everone is well or on their way. Talk to you all tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Speaking of Downton Abbey, does anyone still have the name of the website that aired the episodes over the internet ahead of our US PBS stations? I was able to watch all of the 2013 episodes before they were on here...I really liked being able to see all of them within a week's time. With the computer dying, I don't have access to the websites that I had saved...thanks..
> 
> I also want to re-create the Puffin camera site also so would appreciate getting that one again.


https://burhoulivingislands usually is enough to bring it up for me


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I just had a friend offer me a commission for a barter. So I am off to think about that and dig through the yarn stash!


sounds of real interest- what will your friend barter?


----------



## Pontuf

Great website. Thanks



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I get all my essential oils from the following company. They are very reasonable for essential oils and have quality products and service.
> www.birchhillhappenings.com
> They ship very quickly also.


----------



## Pontuf

AWWWW. SO CUTE!
That is a nice combination.



sugarsugar said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar. Thank you! . You must be having a ball with him. What is his breed and how old is he? I love his name too.
> 
> He is 10 weeks today and he is cavallier cross maltese. He is a very good boy (so far). Lots of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Kathy are you in Texas? My you really get around!
What a great job!

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> 35 pages! Just what I get for not reading this until tonight. Ok, here goes:
> 
> Zoe, yummy! Just after I got done eating real ice cream, too. Lovely card.
> 
> Pup lover, two hings I want at KAP: some of the peach bread and your aunt and uncle, if possible.
> 
> Gagesmom, nice baby hats. Since they are small, they take less time. 100 done in no time.
> 
> Shirley, as always, great thread painting.
> 
> Railyn, hope DH is feeling better. Darn those runaway computer chairs!
> 
> PurpleFi, beautiful butterfly.
> 
> Rachel, happy birthday.
> 
> Bulldog, novice sock knitter here. Am using a 12" circ to finish the two socks I had on two circs. Addi turbo, moves the yarn so nicely. Got to buy another one as I will do the toe on two circs then switch to the Addi. Hope your back pain isn't your kidney. Maybe you pulled a muscle without realizing. Happened to me and I thought it was siatica, but Dr said otherwise. Hope Thumper feels better soon. They aren't charging you for the extra surgery, are they?
> 
> Grammypeg, rest up after your long and busy day.
> 
> Dollyclaire, sorry aboiut your reaction to yhe bites. I remember how painful horseflies can be. Get better soon.
> 
> Marianne, I have a tire thumper/ice wacher in my van if any outsiders get fiesty.
> 
> Janwalla, welcome to the table. Sit a spell and show us your knitting.
> 
> Julie, saved the pic. Mts and water!
> 
> MN Kathy, lovely yarn.
> 
> Kathleendoris, send some gazpacho my way!
> 
> Spent a lovely (although hot )day with Dreamweaver. Breakfast, a stop at a LYS, then Hobby Lobby. Bought more sock yarn, yarn for baby sweaters (saw Dreamweavers and want to make one), purple yarn for my DGD's dress and some to finish a hat that is too short. No more yarn this month! ("No, really, I mean it!" said with a straight face!) Have one sock ready to put the heels in and the other close. Met Jinx's DH and one of her DD and family. Wish she could make it to KAP this year.
> 
> Hope everone is well or on their way. Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> And why is it we park in a driveway and drive on a parkway? English is weird. LOL


And in Britain we WALK on pavements (=sidewalk!)


----------



## gagesmom

thewren said:


> I definitely have some questions for you. I am a bit confused.
> 
> sam


What's up? What is the question?


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> And in Britain we WALK on pavements (=sidewalk!)


We walk on footpaths (including our paved ones)


----------



## gagesmom

Julie, Sam and TNS looks like it is just us.

Thank you all for the comments on the baby hats and the round blanket. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

I am off to bed. The "motive" ended up being me helping DH clean the garage - lol. I just had to help pull stuff out and sweep the floor; he put it all back where he wanted everything to be...not too bad of a job


----------



## gagesmom

Well I am off to bed too. Night all.


----------



## darowil

I'm around- checking in on and off.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> We walk on footpaths (including our paved ones)


We do that too! 

Another sunny day, high temperatures threatened; Sunday morning here and I'm about to get up now. DH, DD and I are returning to Guernsey today by air from Birmingham but need to drive the car to East Midlands airport ready for DD when she returns in a week's time for her 2week pig placement. She got a couple of clegg bites working with the horses this week, but they're going down now. Hope yours are clearing up Dollyclaire. So painful.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> We do that too!


Also in NZ


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> You and all the others are quite welcome. I just thought it would bring a fresh uplifting spirit to the KTP! We all need some sunshine to fall on us and bring hope to those who are needing it. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> It was right below our thread and I opened it by accident. It was scarry. So negative. Nothing like our KTP paradise.
> 
> Agreed!!
> 
> :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> I put a pic of our house from this past winter as my avatar.
> 
> This is what I have been doing this week with humid weather. Thought I would use up some of the small leftover balls of yarn.
> Basic newborn hat born.


They are great and I like your avatar. Snow is very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Surrey.
> 
> Photos for today ---


Thanks for sharing. Dahlias are gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear dollyclaire- so sorry to hear of the bad reaction! and that you are laid low in the good weather- I think I saw somewhere that in parts of Britain it may be as high as 31C. Wishing you the speediest of recoveries!
> 
> Ditto from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> About to sign off for awhile, of course it is raining.. what else is new?? ROFL Have to go out for a bit of shopping despite the rain. May stop by Lowe's and order a truckload of lumber to start building an ark!!! :shock:
> 
> LOL. Well when you are floating all about can you just keep going and collect us Aussies to come on you Ark? ;-)


----------



## sugarsugar

janwalla said:


> Thank you all, I will certainly pop in for coffee from now on! Janice


Hi and welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I've now got purple streaks in my hair. :thumbup:


Way to go! I will continue reading.... will we get to see a photo i wonder


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


Wow! Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

darowil said:


> I have a mac and can skype.


I'll check it out. I have ichat I think.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another hot and sunny Surrey day. It stayed warm last night too so we had all the bedroom doors and windows open. It was lovely.

Happy Sunday to everyone. Some nice bright orchids today.


----------



## ptofValerie

TNS said:


> We do that too!
> 
> Another sunny day, high temperatures threatened; Sunday morning here and I'm about to get up now. DH, DD and I are returning to Guernsey today by air from Birmingham but need to drive the car to East Midlands airport ready for DD when she returns in a week's time for her 2week pig placement. She got a couple of clegg bites working with the horses this week, but they're going down now. Hope yours are clearing up Dollyclaire. So painful.


Oh so sore. I haven't had a cleggg bite in years but I remember the mess left by two on my daughter's knee.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marianne - your comment about nectars reminded me of the Watkins Man coming to the door with his goods. Mom would buy the "nectars" which were concentrated drink mixes--orange was my favorite. We only had them when it was a party - graduation, etc. When you say, "nectars" do you mean the same thing and if so, what brands and where can I find them? We've been juicing fruits and vegetables and making push pops and fruit bars - we've come up with some interesting combinations...it's about the only way we're getting vegetables in the 4 year old grandson.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh what a great idea!! You know what I'm going to be trying this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hugs going out to you, Melyn.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam, for letting us know. Hugs to Melyn


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd like to learn more about that....my trips to the dentist make me realize that I have to do a better job with my gums...thanks.



Poledra65 said:


> You can get it at any health food store, I order mine from the company I work with. It's in my tooth paste and a lot of things, great with the gum issues I have.


----------



## dollyclaire

flyty1n said:


> To the sister ( Dollyclaire) who s aid, " I got bitten by clegs (horseflies I think the proper name is) on Wednesday and they have had quite a nasty reaction. The two bites on my ankle are quite a mess and very swollen and another two on my upper arm are sore.
> I am concerned that you may have actually gotten bitten by deer ticks and are headed for Lyme disease as well. Be sure follow what your doctor ordered as that traveling "up your arm" can be a nasty cellulitis which can really damage your arm. If you start getting so much swelling that your hand and fingers really puff up in size, go back and be re-examined. Healing energy sent your way.


Thank you for your concern, I will be keeping a careful eye on my leg and arm. I think the swelling has gone down a little and they don't feel as hot and itchy as they were. It makes you feel better when you can share with everyone how you feel. I find life a little easier since I found the KTP, there is much to be thankful for and in particular the friendship and caring of everyone at this wonderful virtual table.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, lucky you!!! Good to hear you two were able to meet up and have some fun yarn shopping.



kehinkle said:


> 35 pages! Just what I get for not reading this until tonight. Ok, here goes:
> 
> Zoe, yummy! Just after I got done eating real ice cream, too. Lovely card.
> 
> Pup lover, two hings I want at KAP: some of the peach bread and your aunt and uncle, if possible.
> 
> Gagesmom, nice baby hats. Since they are small, they take less time. 100 done in no time.
> 
> Shirley, as always, great thread painting.
> 
> Railyn, hope DH is feeling better. Darn those runaway computer chairs!
> 
> PurpleFi, beautiful butterfly.
> 
> Rachel, happy birthday.
> 
> Bulldog, novice sock knitter here. Am using a 12" circ to finish the two socks I had on two circs. Addi turbo, moves the yarn so nicely. Got to buy another one as I will do the toe on two circs then switch to the Addi. Hope your back pain isn't your kidney. Maybe you pulled a muscle without realizing. Happened to me and I thought it was siatica, but Dr said otherwise. Hope Thumper feels better soon. They aren't charging you for the extra surgery, are they?
> 
> Grammypeg, rest up after your long and busy day.
> 
> Dollyclaire, sorry aboiut your reaction to yhe bites. I remember how painful horseflies can be. Get better soon.
> 
> Marianne, I have a tire thumper/ice wacher in my van if any outsiders get fiesty.
> 
> Janwalla, welcome to the table. Sit a spell and show us your knitting.
> 
> Julie, saved the pic. Mts and water!
> 
> MN Kathy, lovely yarn.
> 
> Kathleendoris, send some gazpacho my way!
> 
> Spent a lovely (although hot )day with Dreamweaver. Breakfast, a stop at a LYS, then Hobby Lobby. Bought more sock yarn, yarn for baby sweaters (saw Dreamweavers and want to make one), purple yarn for my DGD's dress and some to finish a hat that is too short. No more yarn this month! ("No, really, I mean it!" said with a straight face!) Have one sock ready to put the heels in and the other close. Met Jinx's DH and one of her DD and family. Wish she could make it to KAP this year.
> 
> Hope everone is well or on their way. Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - your comment about nectars reminded me of the Watkins Man coming to the door with his goods.
> 
> Rookie, you comment reminds me of the time the Watkins man came to our door when we were kids:
> 
> Watkins is my maiden name. The salesman came to the door one morning when the four of us had been quite a handful for Mom. When he asked if she would buy any Watkins' products, she promptly told him no, she had four of them running about the house and that was quite enough, thank you very much!! and she promptly shut the door and left him standing on the porch. Poor guy. He had no idea what she was talking about!!
> 
> lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Today is Aran's birthday. 

Many happy returns of the day, Aran. Will you be at Sam's next weekend?

Ohio Joy

PS: I see that Seneca County has been declared in a state of emergency since the heavy flooding on Wednesday. Hope all are safe at your place, Aran.


----------



## ChrisEl

dollyclaire said:


> Thank you for your concern, I will be keeping a careful eye on my leg and arm. I think the swelling has gone down a little and they don't feel as hot and itchy as they were. It makes you feel better when you can share with everyone how you feel. I find life a little easier since I found the KTP, there is much to be thankful for and in particular the friendship and caring of everyone at this wonderful virtual table.


So glad to hear you are doing better. I hope Buttons is behaving herself. Love your posts about your animal adventures!


----------



## ChrisEl

Have been busy with the logistics of switching to a new phone/Internet delivery system. On the last (lengthy!) TP there was a mention of the great film An Affair to Remember, which always makes me think of another favorite film, Sleepless in Seattle, and the great scene where the actress who plays Tom Hanks sister tearfully recounts the plot of An Affair to Remember. Makes me sad to think that there will be no more Nora Ephron films or books---she died not too long ago. You've Got Mail is another favorite. All great movies to watch with a cup of tea and some knitting....


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> ...it's about the only way we're getting vegetables in the 4 year old grandson.


I used to 'hide' vegetables in bolognaise or curry by grating them into it as elder DS was a fussy eater. Fortunately the younger one would have eaten you too given the chance - I couldn't have stood two fussy eaters! As first DS got older he wasn't so easily fooled or persuaded and I had to find other things to fill up his plate - I swear that boy thought spagetti hoops were a vegetable!


----------



## Pontuf

I like all her films. Too bad she is gone..

Pontuf



ChrisEl said:


> Have been busy with the logistics of switching to a new phone/Internet delivery system. On the last (lengthy!) TP there was a mention of the great film An Affair to Remember, which always makes me think of another favorite film, Sleepless in Seattle, and the great scene where the actress who plays Tom Hanks sister tearfully recounts the plot of An Affair to Remember. Makes me sad to think that there will be no more Nora Ephron films or books---she died not too long ago. You've Got Mail is another favorite. All great movies to watch with a cup of tea and some knitting....


----------



## Pontuf

Are we still following 2 threads ? Last week's and this week's??


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another hot and sunny Surrey day. It stayed warm last night too so we had all the bedroom doors and windows open. It was lovely.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone. Some nice bright orchids today.


Thanks for my morning 'fix' of lovely flowers! Your garden looks to be a real delight! Or are the orchids from the flower show?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Today is Aran's birthday.
> 
> Many happy returns of the day, Aran. Will you be at Sam's next weekend?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> PS: I see that Seneca County has been declared in a state of emergency since the heavy flooding on Wednesday. Hope all are safe at your place, Aran.


And a very happy birthday from me,too, Aran!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Pontuf said:


> Are we still following 2 threads ? Last week's and this week's??


Mainly this one- a few here and there on the old one (which is now in 3 parts).


----------



## ChrisEl

Pontuf said:


> Are we still following 2 threads ? Last week's and this week's??


I think only this week's is the "live" one. For catchup purposes, I read some of the previous one.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> Thanks for my morning 'fix' of lovely flowers! Your garden looks to be a real delight! Or are the orchids from the flower show?
> JuneK


Have loved all the flower photos. Happened to see a documentary about Hampton Court last week---so I could mentally place where the flower show took place.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mom. When he asked if she would buy any Watkins' products, she promptly told him no, she had four of them running about the house and that was quite enough, thank you very much!! and she promptly shut the door and left him standing on the porch. Poor guy. He had no idea what she was talking about!!

lolol

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Aran!!! See you at the knit-a-palooza next weekend!!!


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> I'd love to know this website!
> Also anyone know where I can watch season 3?
> I would like to watch the whole season again to refresh.


http://www.simplyjune.org/

She also has info and maybe also the first series of Call the Midwife.. not sure if that is still there.
Also if you are a Prime member of Amazon you can watch the episodes free through one of their connections.


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> Well I got as far as page 7, buty I must get on this jam won't make itself. Catch you all later. Have a great week end and health and peace to all.


I have to make rhubarb jam this afternoon, Purple. A couple of years ago, I saw a sophisticated electric jam-making pot in Lakeland in Glasgow and I just had to have it. That was in the days before we had a store in Belfast. The cost of the pot was money well spent and it even has a self-cleaning cycle. Its too warm to make jam but the rhubarb is home-grown and the family will be in a queue! We've had barbeque parties yesterday and Friday as both days are holidays here. Great fun had by all and the youngsters had a wonderful time. It is rarely that we can have such weather-blessed barbeques that we take every advantage. I must get on with some knitting this evening. It has been neglected since early last week.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another hot and sunny Surrey day. It stayed warm last night too so we had all the bedroom doors and windows open. It was lovely.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone. Some nice bright orchids today.


And Happy Monday from down here! the orchids are lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Today is Aran's birthday.
> 
> Many happy returns of the day, Aran. Will you be at Sam's next weekend?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> PS: I see that Seneca County has been declared in a state of emergency since the heavy flooding on Wednesday. Hope all are safe at your place, Aran.


ditto, but also Happy Birthday to Kathleendoris in Britain! Forgot to check just exactly where! 
Have a lovely day, both of you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE your new avatar! You look mah-velous!!!


Thank you.  Jamie took this on our way home from getting my hair done.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday, Aran and many more of them!

Hope to see you drop by more often.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> You can get it at any health food store, I order mine from the company I work with. It's in my tooth paste and a lot of things, great with the gum issues I have.


I buy my tea tree oil in Walmart. Any pharmacy in Canada also carries it as does many grocery stores. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris -- Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!

Shirley


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday Aran and Kathleendoris. Hope you both have a wonderful day.

Peggy.


----------



## Grannypeg

Love the Watkins story - sounds like something I might have said. 

Always love seeing everyone pictures - a definite pick-me-up in the morning.

Speaking of fussy eaters - I couldn't stand peas and used to try to hide them under my potatoes. Don't know if I ever fooled anyone, but thought I did at the time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Kathleendoris!!


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday Aran and Kathleendoris! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday, Asron
Kathleendoris...I am so glad to hear you are better. We have a lot of horseflies here is Vicksburg, MS. Have always heard the River attracts all kinds of critters here.


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday Kathleendoris!
I didn't go to Angie's today. David must still be troubled with kidney stone. I was so glad as my back is so uncombortable.
Got both my socks up to the toe. Will do the three needle bind off as pattern calls for.
I ordered another 24" needle (a Harmony to be paired with my Addi) I am slowly getting all the sizes I need. I also ordered two skeins of Regis yarn from Amazon. I wish there was a list somewhere for all of us new to sock knitting of good yarns to invest in. I know nothing about yarns and am sure others don'e/ Am going to get on the net today and search for my battery. Having a Betty day. Leftovers in fridge.. Pacer, thank you for the Mexican Lasagna recipe. My granddaughter will be moving back in in August, so I will fix this then. Love to you all....Betty


----------



## Bulldog

Just thought I would let you all know. My scale runs on a Lithium cell 3V battery! I went to Knitpicks site and did some digging but found it. Thank you all, my precious sisters and brothers for helping me in my predicament.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - your comment about nectars reminded me of the Watkins Man coming to the door with his goods.
> 
> Rookie, you comment reminds me of the time the Watkins man came to our door when we were kids:
> 
> Watkins is my maiden name. The salesman came to the door one morning when the four of us had been quite a handful for Mom. When he asked if she would buy any Watkins' products, she promptly told him no, she had four of them running about the house and that was quite enough, thank you very much!! and she promptly shut the door and left him standing on the porch. Poor guy. He had no idea what she was talking about!!
> 
> lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisEl

jheiens said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - your comment about nectars reminded me of the Watkins Man coming to the door with his goods.
> 
> Rookie, you comment reminds me of the time the Watkins man came to our door when we were kids:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and Kathleendoris! I hope you have a fantastic day!


I second that thought. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> I used to 'hide' vegetables in bolognaise or curry by grating them into it as elder DS was a fussy eater.
> 
> DH wasn't fond of mushrooms when we were first married. He has since come to terms with them (like might be too strong a word).
> But after we got our first dog, I was cleaning the dog's dish and wondered what the little pile of food left in it was, because that dog ate everything with gusto. Turned out DH had tried to sneak his mushrooms to the dog, but the dog drew the line there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll bet he was very perplexed!!



jheiens said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - your comment about nectars reminded me of the Watkins Man coming to the door with his goods.
> 
> Rookie, you comment reminds me of the time the Watkins man came to our door when we were kids:
> 
> Watkins is my maiden name. The salesman came to the door one morning when the four of us had been quite a handful for Mom. When he asked if she would buy any Watkins' products, she promptly told him no, she had four of them running about the house and that was quite enough, thank you very much!! and she promptly shut the door and left him standing on the porch. Poor guy. He had no idea what she was talking about!!
> 
> lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Well I'm off to bed now. Been having late nights recently as the cricket test match in England has been so great,. Its been an amzin gmatch which right until England took the last wicket could have gone anyway. After many cahnges in fortunes through the game it finally was won by England. We went into the series as underdogs but have shown that we have a lot of fight in us- so maybe we can continue to take it up to England.

Although I wasn't there this week having been at an 80th my Doggies won there footbll game.
Just turned into Monday here. Have a lovely Sunday most of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you so much....that's the one I was thinking of....I suppose once it starts airing in the UK, then we can get the Season 4 episodes.



Marianne818 said:


> http://www.simplyjune.org/
> 
> She also has info and maybe also the first series of Call the Midwife.. not sure if that is still there.
> Also if you are a Prime member of Amazon you can watch the episodes free through one of their connections.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Vegetables in my house while growing up were either canned (overcooked and mushy) or fresh from the garden. Liked peas from the garden and hated canned peas...tried to eat with a bit of mashed potatoes to disguise them enough. I would eat them in stews and soups, just not straight from the can. Now, I love LeSeur pea salads, etc., but still prefer the fresh or frozen ones. I'm still working on getting eggplant to come out to my satisfaction, but otherwise love all vegetables especially when roasted!



Grannypeg said:


> Love the Watkins story - sounds like something I might have said.
> 
> Always love seeing everyone pictures - a definite pick-me-up in the morning.
> 
> Speaking of fussy eaters - I couldn't stand peas and used to try to hide them under my potatoes. Don't know if I ever fooled anyone, but thought I did at the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending out birthday greetings...I got bit up by something too while outside and itchy as heck....unfortunately have some bite scars on my legs that are pretty gross...hope they heal fast. Very unusual reaction for me --- swelled up terribly and painful...I need to do more on the preventive side and will try the tea tree oil.


Bulldog said:


> Happy Birthday, Asron
> Kathleendoris...I am so glad to hear you are better. We have a lot of horseflies here is Vicksburg, MS. Have always heard the River attracts all kinds of critters here.


----------



## Marianne818

kehinkle said:


> Spent a lovely (although hot )day with Dreamweaver. Breakfast, a stop at a LYS, then Hobby Lobby. Bought more sock yarn, yarn for baby sweaters (saw Dreamweavers and want to make one), purple yarn for my DGD's dress and some to finish a hat that is too short. No more yarn this month! ("No, really, I mean it!" said with a straight face!) Have one sock ready to put the heels in and the other close. Met Jinx's DH and one of her DD and family. Wish she could make it to KAP this year.
> 
> Hope everone is well or on their way. Talk to you all tomorrow.
> Ohio Kathy


Kathy that sounds like a wonderful day!! I'd love to have the opportunity to meet with Jynx for a day!
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
There are several KTP sisters in that area I believe, I just am having a CRAFT day and cannot think of names :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry you're still in pain....let me know what you think of the 3 needle bind off on the toe of the socks and whether it bothers you in your shoes....when I do that cast off, I get a ridge seam and just thought it would be uncomfortable. I'm doing the wedge toe and a modified Kitcheneer stitch graft for the first pair and want to try the round toe for the second pair.



Bulldog said:


> Happy Birthday Kathleendoris!
> I didn't go to Angie's today. David must still be troubled with kidney stone. I was so glad as my back is so uncombortable.
> Got both my socks up to the toe. Will do the three needle bind off as pattern calls for.
> I ordered another 24" needle (a Harmony to be paired with my Addi) I am slowly getting all the sizes I need. I also ordered two skeins of Regis yarn from Amazon. I wish there was a list somewhere for all of us new to sock knitting of good yarns to invest in. I know nothing about yarns and am sure others don'e/ Am going to get on the net today and search for my battery. Having a Betty day. Leftovers in fridge.. Pacer, thank you for the Mexican Lasagna recipe. My granddaughter will be moving back in in August, so I will fix this then. Love to you all....Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's great news...were you able to order it from KnitPicks? Maybe they'll send it out for free seeing as you can't very well use it without a battery - but then, toys don't come with batteries and some would say that the scale is a toy rather than a tool!!



Bulldog said:


> Just thought I would let you all know. My scale runs on a Lithium cell 3V battery! I went to Knitpicks site and did some digging but found it. Thank you all, my precious sisters and brothers for helping me in my predicament.


----------



## Marianne818

sugarsugar said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to sign off for awhile, of course it is raining.. what else is new?? ROFL Have to go out for a bit of shopping despite the rain. May stop by Lowe's and order a truckload of lumber to start building an ark!!! :shock:
> 
> LOL. Well when you are floating all about can you just keep going and collect us Aussies to come on you Ark? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sitting here trying to come to terms with the new computer and Microsoft Operating System #8---going through a learning curve. I hope to reload my pictures and documents that I saved to an external drive before the old computer died. I have all my patterns, recipes, Christmas lists, and pictures from all of our trips to add to the new computer. I also want to set up and practice with Skype. We used FaceTalk on the iPhones when DD was in Japan and that worked out great.

Time to finish some knitting - clean house - get things ready for trip - do some cooking for the week and do my home manicure and pedicure. Very busy day instead. It's great day outside so DH is itching to go for a ride in his 1967 Chevy convertible - I think I'll send him to the Farmer's Market for fresh fruit and vegetables---especially peaches for the peach bread/cake.

The sock redo is going great -- interesting how fast the second one can go. The second skein was striping rather than pooling like the first skein did so I frogged the first one and the design has now become striping in the top down to foot part and then using the skein that pools...figured that part will be in DH's shoes so not noticeable as much as one striped leg portion and one that had pooled. Seems weird that the yarn dyelots were different. I had gotten the yarn from a seller on Ravelry so had to make the most of it. 

Getting some Regia yarn is on my list of sock yarn "wants"...someone was looking for sock yarn recommendations---there's a thread out here on KP somewhere that mentions "favorite yarns." I think it will be a good idea to create a sock yarn chart that describes yarn, price, needle size and recommended patterns and where to get the yarns--I think I'll be at this for awhile.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - your comment about nectars reminded me of the Watkins Man coming to the door with his goods. Mom would buy the "nectars" which were concentrated drink mixes--orange was my favorite. We only had them when it was a party - graduation, etc. When you say, "nectars" do you mean the same thing and if so, what brands and where can I find them? We've been juicing fruits and vegetables and making push pops and fruit bars - we've come up with some interesting combinations...it's about the only way we're getting vegetables in the 4 year old grandson.


The brand I use is Jumex, I know I have found it in TX, AR, OK, LA, CO and NM. (yes, I have lived in all these states :lol:  It has always had a consistent flavor, have used it even in some of the ice creams as they were recommended by the chefs of one of the 4 star restaurants in Dallas.


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> Today is Aran's birthday.
> 
> Many happy returns of the day, Aran. Will you be at Sam's next weekend?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> PS: I see that Seneca County has been declared in a state of emergency since the heavy flooding on Wednesday. Hope all are safe at your place, Aran.


Happy Birthday Ararn!!!!!! Stay high and dry :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, but also Happy Birthday to Kathleendoris in Britain! Forgot to check just exactly where!
> Have a lovely day, both of you!


Will add my wishes for a wonderful Happy Birthday Kathleendoris :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks - I think I'll be able to find these in the ethnic foods aisle.



Marianne818 said:


> The brand I use is Jumex, I know I have found it in TX, AR, OK, LA, CO and NM. (yes, I have lived in all these states :lol:  It has always had a consistent flavor, have used it even in some of the ice creams as they were recommended by the chefs of one of the 4 star restaurants in Dallas.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks - I think I'll be able to find these in the ethnic foods aisle.


Yep, that is where I find mine :thumbup: :thumbup: I use them in sauces and marinades also. I'm one of those that rarely use a recipe for a marinade, I open the fridge or the pantry and see what catches my eye, LOL. Have only ever had one horrible turn out, but learned that certain vinegars do not go well with fruits, ROFL. For the life of me I can't remember what they are though.  :lol: :-D


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, but also Happy Birthday to Kathleendoris in Britain! Forgot to check just exactly where!
> Have a lovely day, both of you!


AND a happy birthday from me, too, Kathleendoris!!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

ChrisEl said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to 'hide' vegetables in bolognaise or curry by grating them into it as elder DS was a fussy eater.
> 
> DH wasn't fond of mushrooms when we were first married. He has since come to terms with them (like might be too strong a word).
> But after we got our first dog, I was cleaning the dog's dish and wondered what the little pile of food left in it was, because that dog ate everything with gusto. Turned out DH had tried to sneak his mushrooms to the dog, but the dog drew the line there.
> 
> 
> 
> For some dogs mushrooms are poisonous and they will not eat them. Some dogs lack the ability to digest mushrooms, onions, chocolate and these are deadly. Smart dog if he wont eat mushrooms as they could kill him. My girlfriend's daughter fed one of their dogs some onion soup and he nearly died. The dog was placed on medication for months to bring his kidneys back around and even then it was not known if he would have to be on this medication for the rest of his life. The dog was a purebred stud used for breeding purposes. Zoe
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Thanks for my morning 'fix' of lovely flowers! Your garden looks to be a real delight! Or are the orchids from the flower show?
> JuneK


The orchids are from the show and so is the Buddha. I have one orchid in a pot that seems to flower every year, despite not being looked after very well! My garden is mostly green, with just some flowers on the patio.


----------



## PurpleFi

ChrisEl said:


> Have loved all the flower photos. Happened to see a documentary about Hampton Court last week---so I could mentally place where the flower show took place.


Hope you enjoyed the programme, Hampton Court is on the River Thames. It's well worth a visit even when the flower show is not on.


----------



## ptofValerie

The heat has invaded my brain! I took a bit of time to sit and knit the baby blanket and I've made a right mess of a two row pattern that the cat could knit without a bother. I've ripped out the work to the last correct row and I'll get going again but I'll not do that until I've completed some other tasks. I hear the two daughters, sons-in-law and five grandchildren have take the small inflatable boat to the little beach at Ballyhalbert. Cap'n Jamie and the pirate crew will be sailing 'the mighty main' in the enclosed harbour. They'll all be back this evening and squalling for Grandma's rhubarb crumble so I'd better get it assembled or I could be made scrub out the boat!! All great fun for the little ones and these days build family memories and life-long bonds between cousins.


----------



## ptofValerie

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


Of course not, love!! Our wonderful and gorgeous host, Sam will give you a hearty welcome as will the rest of us (and I'm not daft about tea either but don't tell the others!!)


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> The heat has invaded my brain! I took a bit of time to sit and knit the baby blanket and I've made a right mess of a two row pattern that the cat could knit without a bother. I've ripped out the work to the last correct row and I'll get going again but I'll not do that until I've completed some other tasks. I hear the two daughters, sons-in-law and five grandchildren have take the small inflatable boat to the little beach at Ballyhalbert. Cap'n Jamie and the pirate crew will be sailing 'the mighty main' in the enclosed harbour. They'll all be back this evening and squalling for Grandma's rhubarb crumble so I'd better get it assembled or I could be made scrub out the boat!! All great fun for the little ones and these days build family memories and life-long bonds between cousins.


I use a Victorian brass pan for making my jam. I don't do technology! Just picked some rhubarb and raspberries and made a sauce to have with meringues and ice cream tonight.
I just love rhubarb crumble. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> I use a Victorian brass pan for making my jam. I don't do technology! Just picked some rhubarb and raspberries and made a sauce to have with meringues and ice cream tonight.
> I just love rhubarb crumble. :thumbup:


ok, aren't you just a naughty purple gal! mentioning all these delights and no recipe for them? hmmmm, gonna need that sauce recipe and the rhubarb crumble one! and BTW, what is your jam how-to's? Zoe


----------



## Spider

Just got caught up with the new Tea Party.
Happy birthday to all celebrating , enjoy your special days. 
Love the flowers again Miss Purple, always fun to get on the tea party in the morning and see them.
Love the Watkins story, made me laugh.
Wish I could be there at Sams so jealous of all of you. 
Our weather is just stopped over us again with high humidity, clouds and heat. JUST HATE THIS. House is shut up and I know the mold will be growing all over.
Love the recipe idea for peaches, will try it if I can get get good peaches.
The antique store wasn't has busy this weekend, but did sell a beautiful walnut upholstered bench. It was to hot and humid to be out shopping, I think. The owners were happy, so haven't had a weekend yet that nothing has sold. Also did get some crocheting done and did make a basket liner for a wicker basket. Actually fit.
Good luck with the blueberry wine Kathy. All keep dry, safe, bug free and have a good day.


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Aran :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> ok, aren't you just a naughty purple gal! mentioning all these delights and no recipe for them? hmmmm, gonna need that sauce recipe and the rhubarb crumble one! and BTW, what is your jam how-to's? Zoe


I don't really do recipes. The sauce is about two handfuls of raspberries and small sticks of rhubarb. Wash and chop rhubarb, simmer in small pan with just a dash of water. When rhubarb has softened add raspberries, then add enough sugar to taste. I dont make my sauce too sweet as the sweetness comes from the meringues.


----------



## Pontuf

Happy Birthday Kathleendoris!


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> I don't really do recipes. The sauce is about two handfuls of raspberries and small sticks of rhubarb. Wash and chop rhubarb, simmer in small pan with just a dash of water. When rhubarb has softened add raspberries, then add enough sugar to taste. I dont make my sauce too sweet as the sweetness comes from the meringues.


I like the "eye-ball-it" recipes! Do you thicken it with anything like cornstarch? I don't like things too sweet either and it can mess up the diabetes factor too much as well. Zoe


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Kathleen Doris :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

My son and his gf were out boating on the BC coast yesterday. Here is a picture they sent me. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> How does that work, Sorlenna? It sound obvious but I'm not sure.
> 
> Ohio Joy


She's also an artist, and we had traded work before--I made her a shawl and she gave me some of her artwork in exchange (instead of money). She doesn't knit or crochet, so when she wants something like that, she asks if I can make it. I love bartering!

Wow--12 pages to catch up!


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> Just thought I would let you all know. My scale runs on a Lithium cell 3V battery! I went to Knitpicks site and did some digging but found it. Thank you all, my precious sisters and brothers for helping me in my predicament.


Hooray, Betty!!!! Glad you found the information you needed!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> My son and his gf were out boating on the BC coast yesterday. Here is a picture they sent me. Zoe


Beautiful lake and surrounding area :thumbup: Would love to be there, looks peaceful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> Good luck with the blueberry wine Kathy. All keep dry, safe, bug free and have a good day.


Thank you, Spider! So far so good. The air lock is in place and the yeast is doing its job. Every now and again I hear the air lock bubble...makes me smile 

Hot and sticky here too! We ended up with 5" of rain but just to our south (less than 20 miles) was where the system stalled and they got 8" of rain...roads washed out...lots of standing water. One man's house had the basement cave in - yikes! I've said it before and I will say it again...it is good to live on top of the old gravel pit...no water issues for us  I did have to go and put some small tomato cages around my poor pepper plants. The last couple of rains literally knocked them over...they need something to lean on.

We ate the 4 Poblano peppers I picked the other night. I made faitas using leftover pork...just sliced it thin and added it in at the end to warm through. Onions were from the store...I can't get them to grow for some reason. My trusty fajita spice mix and a little water at the end and we had dinner...it was tasty! There is just enough left for DH and I to divided between us to put cold on top of a lettuce salad mix for lunch


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> She's also an artist, and we had traded work before--I made her a shawl and she gave me some of her artwork in exchange (instead of money). She doesn't knit or crochet, so when she wants something like that, she asks if I can make it. I love bartering!
> 
> Wow--12 pages to catch up!


I had a friend who owned a rock shop in Pagosa, he and I traded all the time, I'd bring him rough stones that I would find and he would polish mine in exchange! Also the Geo's he would slice for me also if I gave him either one half or some small ones to put in a basket that the children would try their luck on! He is the one that introduced me to beading and wrapping stones for necklaces. I had gotten out of it for several years, but am now having fun re-learning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

I would dearly love a day with Jynx. Wouldn't we all?
When will ya'll be at Sam's next week.
Dawned on me today I missed my haircut appointment last week. Dang! Will have to make another one this week.
Well, gotta get some lunch and wash my hair. Hate it. I have to blow it dry, curl it, tease it, and cry, pray, and think of dirty words I could say when I fix it.
Jim is still sleeping. He stayed with me today with my "issue". will let him sleep as long as he can. He has run so here lately with another daughter and grandchildren..he is wore out. Kids never see that you are older or have health issues. Guess it will hit them when they plant us. Will check back with you later. Do want to finish my socks.
rookie...I wondered about the ridge and may just tackle the Kitchener. gonna try the round toe too. TTYL....Betty


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> you can be a beer drinker and still join us. lol we will make sure we have your beverage of choice waiting at your chair for when you visit. we're going to be looking for you real soon.
> 
> sam


Just be careful what you type under the influence. LOL



TNS said:


> And in Britain we WALK on pavements (=sidewalk!)


Ha--we say roads and asphalt parking lots are pavement. But at least we can count on our friends here to clarify what's what. :thumbup: i think learning the variations is very useful!



Lurker 2 said:


> sounds of real interest- what will your friend barter?


She works with fur, leather, bone, etc. I have a great wall hanging that she made from feathers and bones. Not everyone's cup of tea, but DD and I love her work. I may have her surprise me or I may think of something I would like incorporated.

Ooh...I don't watch golf, as a rule, but the coverage from Scotland just came on...drinking in the landscape!


----------



## gottastch

Happy birthday Kathleendoris and Aran!!!


----------



## Marianne818

gottastch said:


> We ate the 4 Poblano peppers I picked the other night. I made faitas using leftover pork...just sliced it thin and added it in at the end to warm through. Onions were from the store...I can't get them to grow for some reason. There is just enough left for DH and I to divided between us to put cold on top of a lettuce salad mix for lunch


My garden is shot.. the plants are just sogged so badly that the leaves are falling off. Guess when it stops raining I will pull them (if it ever stops raining that is). My roses however are blooming! I cut one from each plant and put in a vase for mom's breakfast tray. Won't go into all the details but she cried and told me I was my father's child and I am so very much like my GM.


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> Watkins is my maiden name.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Mine, too! We could be cousins and not know it!


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> I would dearly love a day with Jynx. Wouldn't we all?
> When will ya'll be at Sam's next week.
> ..Betty


Gwen and I are leaving Friday morning EARLY.. rofl.. she says she will be here at 7 am.. most everything will be packed in her van on Wednesday except for my suitcase and hers of course.  We will be leaving Monday morning to head home. No telling how long that will take as I know she has programmed her phone for all the LYS's to visit on the way back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> A few years ago when the dr. prescribed a very strong antibiotic for me, he told me to eat a cup of yogurt every day. Keeps the bacteria balanced, I guess.
> JuneK


Since my little incident, I've been afraid to take a pain pill or antibiotic... but broke down and took a pain pill about 7 this morning.... Never having had problems before, I am very leery and will be having yogurt for lunch today!!!

My fungal infection in lung last year was first diagnosed as Candida thrush type). There was no pain associated, but that may have been because of location. I do so hope that Bentley has improved and is symptom free very soon...


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> I think it is an "English thingy" and I don't have one, so I want one! hmmm, may have to move so I can get one! hahahah, Zoe
> 
> BTW, I guess you don't have one either? :?:
> 
> hmmm, I just looked it up (isn't google wonderful?) Apparently it is a private road for horse-drawn carriages, often connecting a house with a public road. hahaha, we call it a driveway. I do have one of those! ok, not moving now because I have one! :lol:


Yes we do have a driveway a circular one at that so dont have to back up much


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another hot and sunny Surrey day. It stayed warm last night too so we had all the bedroom doors and windows open. It was lovely.Happy Sunday to everyone. Some nice bright orchids today.


The flowers have all been such a joy to look at but those orchids are stunning.

EJ


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


Tell JoeP beautiful work!! Hope everthing is good with him and his family.


----------



## Sorlenna

ChrisEl said:


> Have loved all the flower photos. Happened to see a documentary about Hampton Court last week---so I could mentally place where the flower show took place.


We watched that, too. I found it quite interesting.

Happy birthday to Aran and Kathleendoris. May you have many blessings!

Caren, love the hair. We are big on purple around here, too, but I have never had it in my hair (DD has, though).

My married name was Price--I used to say all my kids were half Price and that's how I ended up with so many. LOL

Betty, hope your back gets better and David is on the mend, also. Yay for finding your battery info!



ChrisEl said:


> But after we got our first dog, I was cleaning the dog's dish and wondered what the little pile of food left in it was, because that dog ate everything with gusto. Turned out DH had tried to sneak his mushrooms to the dog, but the dog drew the line there.


I had to laugh at this--we had a dog who would eat ANYthing but celery. If one small piece of celery got into his food, he would eat all around it. The bowl would be completely clean but for that one piece of celery!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> ok, aren't you just a naughty purple gal! mentioning all these delights and no recipe for them? hmmmm, gonna need that sauce recipe and the rhubarb crumble one! and BTW, what is your jam how-to's? Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Vegetables in my house while growing up were either canned (overcooked and mushy) or fresh from the garden. Liked peas from the garden and hated canned peas...tried to eat with a bit of mashed potatoes to disguise them enough. I would eat them in stews and soups, just not straight from the can. Now, I love LeSeur pea salads, etc., but still prefer the fresh or frozen ones. I'm still working on getting eggplant to come out to my satisfaction, but otherwise love all vegetables especially when roasted!


I loved veggies as a kid--fresh from the garden, oh yeah. Canned peas are okay but frozen, yuck. I don't know why but the taste changes somehow when they freeze. To each his/her own--guess that's why there are so many different ones out there!


----------



## Dreamweaver

janwalla said:


> Quote Strawberry Banana Ice Cream
> (Makes about 7 cups)
> 
> MMMMMmmmmmmm sounds lovely! I dont drink tea so will i be barred or can i still join in the Tea party???


In actuality, I don't think there are many tea drinkers on the group and I notice that most of my English friends are coffee drinkers.. We just want you.... Come as you are.


----------



## kehinkle

Grannypeg said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and Kathleendoris. Hope you both have a wonderful day.
> 
> Peggy.


Ditto from me, too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Thank you, I waited a long time to do and wonder what took me so long...lol
> Funfur might work, thanks for the idea. Sounds like a trip to Hobby Lobby or/and JoAnn's doesn't it?


Great haircut... I really do think it takes years off you and you have got to love how much easier the care....

(I was thrilled yesterday when GD actually liked my pixie cut - she of the super long hair...)


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> My son and his gf were out boating on the BC coast yesterday. Here is a picture they sent me. Zoe


That's so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, off to do laundry and finish packing up DSMother's kitchen while she's at work, they are supposed to start the Reno tomorrow. Have a great day all, see you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Those are awesome events -- at the family reunion, we had bean toss games, ladder ball and horsehoes...every age of cousin took part at one point or another -- we also had a geo-cacheing event and they all came back with bath toys and other trinkets. Great memories to be sure --- don't want to see you getting the scrub job on the boat and hope the rhubarb crumble comes out great.



ptofValerie said:


> The heat has invaded my brain! I took a bit of time to sit and knit the baby blanket and I've made a right mess of a two row pattern that the cat could knit without a bother. I've ripped out the work to the last correct row and I'll get going again but I'll not do that until I've completed some other tasks. I hear the two daughters, sons-in-law and five grandchildren have take the small inflatable boat to the little beach at Ballyhalbert. Cap'n Jamie and the pirate crew will be sailing 'the mighty main' in the enclosed harbour. They'll all be back this evening and squalling for Grandma's rhubarb crumble so I'd better get it assembled or I could be made scrub out the boat!! All great fun for the little ones and these days build family memories and life-long bonds between cousins.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> She had some Cascade yarn (the variegated...from Seattle) on sale and also some yarn spun from her very pretty alpaca girl "Opera." I can't wait to be done with all my baby knitting so I can look for patterns for this beautiful stuff...doing the happy chair dance here at my computer


GORGEOUS.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> The Chicago and downstate Illinois people are you aware of the STITCHES convention next month in Schaumburg. Aug 8-,11. Then next spring in Atlanta, then Hartford Connecticut, and then Santa Clara Ca. I just googled stitches Chicago and the website comes up with all the locations


That is the ONE of those locations I cold actually make... alas... in hospital that week. would SO MUCH rather be in Chicago and spending money.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I got my hair cut also. Not as short as last time, but still pretty short.
> 
> I am still sad that I have to miss the Knit-a-palooza. I have a mac, so I won't be able to skype, but I will continue to check in with all of you. Hopefully, I will be able to make it next year.


Bet mine is shorter!!! I am sorry I'm not going either. DH is even half willing to drive me, but I have Dr. Thurs. and just not sure this is a good time to be gone.... Still haven't heard from brother and when he plans on being here, if at all.


----------



## kehinkle

Hello all,

Sunday morning and raining hard here in Dallas. Waited till 11 to eat this morning as I wanted to go to Soulman's BBQ for lunch. Always go there if I am on the southside of Dallas. Will need to eat frugally for supper as I always order too much and then eat it all. But it is so good. Worth the calories.

Need to organize the yarn in the van. Cast on the purple I bought for DGD's dress. It is knit in two pcs, but want to knit in the round, so had to rework the lace pattern. Need to get sock #2 finished too. Also want to cast on the baby sweater. Need to find a crochet pattern to do also. Can you have too many WIPs?

Hope everyone has a great day. Leaving for Sam's sometime Thursday, no matter where I am. Shoot, forgot I need to do laundry, so have to get that done. See you all later. Loved the flowers.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> . I use my kitchen scale. It weighs in ounces as well as grams. I use it a lot and think it gets used for weighing things related to knitting/crochet way more than for food - lol. Good luck with your battery search!!!


I bought a super sensitive one (kitchen) just for the studio. It is terrific. Between it and the McMorran balance, I can figure out just what I have yardage wise...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> Yes, hanging head and pouting, I cant go this year darn it! Went for the first time last year and loved it, this year we are in Indianapolis visiting friends thst weekend. Try again next year I guess.


DUH... Forgot they have it in Chicago EVERY year... Maybe I'll just move back... so many good things to do.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> What is a carriage drive?


I don't really know, but would imagine it is somewhat like our circular drives that take up a good deal of the front and allow a lot of parking but not on the road.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> Have never had one so I dont know. I do know that I love black forrest cake, my granny used to make that, and as a cupcake sounds wonderful!! Love your website!


Black Forest is a favorite of mine... cake OR Braum's sundae.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a photo of what Joe P has been working on. A queen sized crocheted granny square afghan. He has crocheted shamrock leaves and crocheted a vine along the top of the outer black borders. Zoe


Gorgeous.. best regards to Joe....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> I would almost promise that you have lived in Texas with your sayings LOL That was my brother's favorite one for sure! And no one wants to see me in a bathing suit.. ROFL :shock: :shock:


Read recently that that particular saying does not refer to water rising bit the Creek Indians rising in rebellion.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> I am also allergic to the sun, but can take it in small doses. My arms tan quickly, but my legs never have. I do use the 50% sun block, wanted the 100% but a bit out of my price range, so I just keep covered or re apply more often. So far no terrible reaction this year, oh wait, we haven't had sun very often either.. ROFL :lol:


You are just fine with the 50% Most experts agree that going over 30% really doesn't provide extra protection... not enough to bother...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm willing to bet my haircut I got yesterday beats both of you gals. My usual hairdresser was out and the one that did mine went even shorter (if you believe that was possible) in cutting mine. She used clippers, which I'm used to being done when I wear it super short but used a 4 blade on the sides and a 5 on the top....I am definitely scalped! Oh well...it is only hair and it grows pretty fast. At least I don't have to do ANYTHING to it cause there is nothing to do; only about 1/8th of an inch on top...not kidding or exaggerating either...truly scalped me this time. LOL



Dreamweaver said:


> Bet mine is shorter!!! I am sorry I'm not going either. DH is even half willing to drive me, but I have Dr. Thurs. and just not sure this is a good time to be gone.... Still haven't heard from brother and when he plans on being here, if at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Julie. It didn't come with a battery so I am at a loss.


Call KnitPicks...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> how does one knit with roving - i thought you spun roving into yarn.
> 
> sam


Carefully... I have some pencil roving that I can easily pull apart if I'm not careful. Of course, you can always just hand twist it a little tighter as it approaches the needles and that should hold it..


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> yeah -- i always like it when someone tries my recipes and lets me know how they were. i think the peach bread would taste really good right out of the oven.
> 
> sam


Perfect timing on the recipes, Sam. This week-end is the Peach Festival in Weatherford, TX Hope it was a good crop. There is a place on the way out to the farm called Hamms and they make all kinds of peach goodies but the peach ice cream is the best in the world....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Woohoo!! Caught up again!! I started another dish cloth today, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmothers-waffle-washcloth


 Great pattern.. I've saved that one....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - your comment about nectars reminded me of the Watkins Man coming to the door with his goods.


n Watkin's vanilla is what I remember...


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I like the "eye-ball-it" recipes! Do you thicken it with anything like cornstarch? I don't like things too sweet either and it can mess up the diabetes factor too much as well. Zoe


It doesn't need thickening as there is so little water added. Just had some and it was D E L I C I O U S !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Vegetables in my house while growing up were either canned (overcooked and mushy) or fresh from the garden. Liked peas from the garden and hated canned peas...tried to eat with a bit of mashed potatoes to disguise them enough. I would eat them in stews and soups, just not straight from the can. Now, I love LeSeur pea salads, etc., but still prefer the fresh or frozen ones. I'm still working on getting eggplant to come out to my satisfaction, but otherwise love all vegetables especially when roasted!


I'm much the same... and need a good recipe for the pea salad.... eggplant is not a favorite. The only way I like it is sliced thin and grilled outside. I think G just brushes with a little olive oil...


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> unfortunately have some bite scars on my legs that are pretty gross...hope they heal fast. Very unusual reaction for me --- swelled up terribly and painful...I need to do more on the preventive side and will try the tea tree oil.


I have a bottle of eucalyptus oil that is great on bug bites. You can buy a velar anti-itch lotion... Kroger brand that is less smelly and works pretty well. I had some bad chigger bites a few weeks back.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Kathy that sounds like a wonderful day!! I'd love to have the opportunity to meet with Jynx for a day!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> There are several KTP sisters in that area I believe, I just am having a CRAFT day and cannot think of names :roll:


Pamme lives just a few blocks away. Knitter'sjoy is here in Dallas.... There are several others... DonieK lives more toward Fort Worth and there are a few in that direction

Kathy and I had a nice day... We both bought a little yarn and spent a little time knitting. I'm sure she was able to sleep well last night as we cooled off considerable and have a nice light rain today.. I really should just put on a slicker and go for a walk bit the car race starts in just a shorty bit.
I kind of faded fast last evening. dh had eaten on the road on his way home from LA so I had a couple pieces of leftover pizza.... Fell asleep trying to watch the race and we both were in bed early. unfortunately, woke up at 4:30, got up at 4:30 and took a Xanax and, finally, a pain pill. Up till 7 and then able to sleep in until almost 11. DH did a donut run.... I'm catching up here and then going to return a couple phone calls from yesterday... I'm also going to do a little knitting. Really needing a "lost" day before a super busy week.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Pamme lives just a few blocks away. Knitter'sjoy is here in Dallas.... There are several others... DonieK lives more toward Fort Worth and there are a few in that direction
> 
> Kathy and I had a nice day... We both bought a little yarn and spent a little time knitting. I'm sure she was able to sleep well last night as we cooled off considerable and have a nice light rain today.. I really should just put on a slicker and go for a walk bit the car race starts in just a shorty bit.
> I kind of faded fast last evening. dh had eaten on the road on his way home from LA so I had a couple pieces of leftover pizza.... Fell asleep trying to watch the race and we both were in bed early. unfortunately, woke up at 4:30, got up at 4:30 and took a Xanax and, finally, a pain pill. Up till 7 and then able to sleep in until almost 11. DH did a donut run.... I'm catching up here and then going to return a couple phone calls from yesterday... I'm also going to do a little knitting. Really needing a "lost" day before a super busy week.


Hi Jynx, Hope you are in less pain now. Are you still taking it easy. Meeting a couple of the tenas at Richmond for a picnic on Wednesday. xxx


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> The orchids are from the show and so is the Buddha. I have one orchid in a pot that seems to flower every year, despite not being looked after very well! My garden is mostly green, with just some flowers on the patio.


Regardless, the pictures are beautiful...thank you for sharing.
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> He is the one that introduced me to beading and wrapping stones for necklaces. I had gotten out of it for several years, but am now having fun re-learning :thumbup: :thumbup:


 I have some crystals upstairs that I have been meaning to wrap for ages... Wonder if I can make something worthwhile out of the project...


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> My son and his gf were out boating on the BC coast yesterday. Here is a picture they sent me. Zoe


So beautiful...makes me cool just look at it!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> I would dearly love a day with Jynx. Wouldn't we all?
> Betty


I wish you could spend a day with me just so you could get away from the heavy load you are carrying right now. you could use a break and I love an excuse to sit and knit or hit the stores....


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> It doesn't need thickening as there is so little water added. Just had some and it was D E L I C I O U S !!!!!!!!


taking the first flight out of here and dropping in by parachute into your carriage drive! hahaha, what was your address again.......I don't want to land somewhere else and miss out on that sauce!!!! hahahah, Zoe 

BTW, is it a purple painted house that I am looking for with a purple roof?


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and Kathleendoris! I hope you have a fantastic day!


From me too!


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jynx, Hope you are in less pain now. Are you still taking it easy. Meeting a couple of the tenas at Richmond for a picnic on Wednesday. xxx


sounds like a lovely way to spend the day. I am definitely resting. Just don't have much pep today and the lovely rain makes it even nicer to be lazy.


----------



## Rafiki

Dreamweaver said:


> I need a good recipe for pea salad.


#1 Pea Salad Most Requested! http://allrecipes.com/recipe/1-pea-salad-most-requested/detail.aspx
Balsamic Pea Salad http://allrecipes.com/recipe/balsamic-pea-salad/detail.aspx

and then there are more at these links.
Type in "best pea salad recipe ever" at google


----------



## EJS

My married name was Price--I used to say all my kids were half Price and that's how I ended up with so many. LOL
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sorlenna, that is funny. I have relatives who are Price also. Some of my cousins live in Taos. My Aunt and Uncle live in California.

EJ


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Regardless, the pictures are beautiful...thank you for sharing.
> JuneK


My pleasure always happy to share.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Happy Birthday to all of you celebrating.... Lots of healing energy and thoughts to you who are in need.... 

I'm of to do minimal chores before I settle on a project for today. I think I will do a dust mop cover... Really... It can double as a doggie coat... and is just plain silly and it will get rid of a big cone of Peaches and Cream... It I could watch the race rom upstairs and actually get some packages wrapped for mailing but that requires notes and not sure brain is clear enough for that today.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> taking the first flight out of here and dropping in by parachute into your carriage drive! hahaha, what was your address again.......I don't want to land somewhere else and miss out on that sauce!!!! hahahah, Zoe
> 
> BTW, is it a purple painted house that I am looking for with a purple roof?


Ready and waiting, no the house and roof are red, but the play house is purple, just mind you don't land in the pond and scare the newtsand also avoid the holly bush at the end of the drive :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra, I have saved that pattern, thanks for showing it. :thumbup: 

Hi Dreamweaver I am so happy to see you here. I have missed you so much. 

PurpleFi the flower photos are amazing. :thumbup:

EJS, half price. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Happy Birthday to all of you celebrating.... Lots of healing energy and thoughts to you who are in need....
> 
> I'm of to do minimal chores before I settle on a project for today. I think I will do a dust mop cover... Really... It can double as a doggie coat... and is just plain silly and it will get rid of a big cone of Peaches and Cream... It I could watch the race rom upstairs and actually get some packages wrapped for mailing but that requires notes and not sure brain is clear enough for that today.


If you do not rest I am going to come right over and sit on you!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Ready and waiting, no the house and roof are red, but the play house is purple, just mind you don't land in the pond and scare the newtsand also avoid the holly bush at the end of the drive :thumbup:


hahahha, shall I land in your Buddah's lap?...........the lap of luxury!!!! (no offense meant to anyone who is Buddist). Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver

DD is taking GD to camp today... Before they let, the texted me a picture on phone of a bobcat in their front street. It has a baby with it... Ran off without the baby who is now in a neighbor's garage... they have left the door open in the hopes mom will come back when things are quiet. They don't want to call animal control because the animal guy there shot the last one that was called in..... I did caution them to make sure their cat stays in the house..... 

They are having the whole house insides,,, except bedrooms painted this week,, total redecorate. It will be nice.. but pretty much means all the window treatments I dod are probably on the way out. we may take our leather recliners back.. as they are more comfortable (larger) than the ones we have now I don't like the looks as well, but am much more into comfort. 

She is going to send the workmen my way to see if they van redo the plaster wall DH messed up and I may even let them do the prime and paint in that room. I enjoy doing it,,, but just not allowed yet and tired of looking at the mess.

Race time... Time to pour a tall drink and grab the needles.


----------



## EJS

Happy Birthday Kathleendoris and Aran


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you enjoyed the programme, Hampton Court is on the River Thames. It's well worth a visit even when the flower show is not on.


Went there 2 years ago when I was in London with the girls, and I agree it is well worth a visit. When we were there Henry VIII and 2 of his courtiers (can't remember who they were meant to be  :roll: ) were walking around, occasionally stopping to enact a small scene - they were very good. At one point, trying to avoid catching their attention, I tried to slip round the side of a bench and almost fell over it. Of course they stopped and 'Henry' reckoned it was his "bounteous beauty which had dazzled me!"  :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> hahahha, shall I land in your Buddah's lap?...........the lap of luxury!!!! (no offense meant to anyone who is Buddist). Zoe


That could be interesting I have 5 Buddhas in the garden. No offense taken.


----------



## PurpleFi

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Kathleendoris and Aran


Fabulous photo and Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Went there 2 years ago when I was in London with the girls, and I agree it is well worth a visit. When we were there Henry VIII and 2 of his courtiers (can't remember who they were meant to be  :roll: ) were walking around, occasionally stopping to enact a small scene - they were very good. At one point, trying to avoid catching their attention, I tried to slip round the side of a bench and almost fell over it. Of course they stopped and 'Henry' reckoned it was his "bounteous beauty which had dazzled me!"  :lol: :lol:


Oops, how embarassing. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> That could be interesting I have 5 Buddhas in the garden. No offense taken.


I have a choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooot, if at the first attempt I miss Buddah #1 then I can aim for #2..................... Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I have a choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooot, if at the first attempt I miss Buddah #1 then I can aim for #2..................... Zoe


Just avoid the one hidden in the bamboo we are still working on that part of the garden. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

I am going to have yet another go at the Dreambird, I have ripped it back to the end of the first feather AGAIN!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Just avoid the one hidden in the bamboo we are still working on that part of the garden. :thumbup:


hahahahh, if I land there, the landscaping will be nearly completed by my backside! perhaps I should find some bubble wrap??????????? hahahha, Zoe


----------



## Kathleendoris

Thank you everyone, for my birthday wishes and Happy Birthday to Aran. The family has just left, so I am just beginning to chill! I had a lovely day.

If we have any French TP members - Bonne Fete and best wishes for La Fete Nationale.. Because of my birthday, I have a French godmother, my father's cousin, who has been one of the most important people in my life and I have always looked on France as my second home land.

I think it may say something about me that when I went into my email account this morning and saw a PM from KP admin, my first reaction was 'What have I done wrong NOW?' It was a real relief to find that it was only a birthday greeting!


----------



## Patches39

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and Kathleendoris! I hope you have a fantastic day!


Ditto :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you everyone, for my birthday wishes and Happy Birthday to Aran. The family has just left, so I am just beginning to chill! I had a lovely day.
> 
> If we have any French TP members - Bonne Fete and best wishes for La Fete Nationale.. Because of my birthday, I have a French godmother, my father's cousin, who has been one of the most important people in my life and I have always looked on France as my second home land.
> 
> I think it may say something about me that when I went into my email account this morning and saw a PM from KP admin, my first reaction was 'What have I done wrong NOW?' It was a real relief to find that it was only a birthday greeting!


So glad it has been a good day! I think that would be my first reaction, too, were I to see an email from Admin!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Julie  

Hi Patches


----------



## Kathleendoris

Valerie, I was interested that you have the jam maker from Lakeland - Tefal. I think it is? I had wondered about buying one. I love making jam. I am just working up to some black currant jam, once I have enough fruit to make it worthwhile and love to fill all those jars with fruity stuff to see us through the winter. It is just that I feel that my grandmother managed to produce wonderful preserves from nothing more than a pan, some fruit, sugar and a wooden spoon and I should really be able to do the same! Really and truly, we don't eat all that much jam these days, but it still feels a very comforting thing to do. Do I need to spend good money on a machine to help in the process? Probably not. Do I want to? Well, yes, I am very tempted!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it may say something about me that when I went into my email account this morning and saw a PM from KP admin, my first reaction was 'What have I done wrong NOW?' It was a real relief to find that it was only a birthday greeting!


Admin sends everyone birthday PMs on their birthday. My headline was "Birthday Greetings" so I knew I had done nothing wrong. Happy birthday Kathy! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> I loved veggies as a kid--fresh from the garden, oh yeah. Canned peas are okay but frozen, yuck. I don't know why but the taste changes somehow when they freeze. To each his/her own--guess that's why there are so many different ones out there!


I'm that way about green beans.. frozen are just yucky, guess it's the texture??? :wink:


----------



## Marianne818

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Kathleendoris and Aran


This is amazing!!! Such beautiful colors :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Marianne818 said:


> I'm that way about green beans.. frozen are just yucky, guess it's the texture??? :wink:


I definitely have texture issues with some foods. Anything "rubbery" (like frozen green beans) does not go over well.

We just got back from shopping (out of all kinds of food around here!). I got 5 dozen votive candles for .40 (yep, that's 40 cents--marked down to 8 cents a pack). Ready for my candle holders to come out this winter.


----------



## Railyn

Here is my take on Pea Salad and it is very different from the others posted. It is again a more or less recipe and FYI the only way I like canned peas

2 cans petite peas well drained (I use a name brand in that I have found the store brands are a little tough)
2 or 3 stocks celery, chopped fine
4 or 5 green onions, chopped fine
1/4 or more dill pickle, chopped fine (I usually use dill relish. This is really chopped dill pickle without any other sauce or flavorings.)
4 boiled eggs, sliced
1/4 cup or more cubed cheddar cheese or other mild cheese
mayonaise to taste
salt and pepper as desired
Mix carefully so as not to break up the eggs up. The mix is a little delicate and doen't take well to hard mixing.

Chill and serve. This is a family favorite


----------



## Designer1234

My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house. 

thought you might like these pictures


----------



## RookieRetiree

We'll be thinking of you as you go through the reversal surgery...wish you were here also.



Dreamweaver said:


> That is the ONE of those locations I cold actually make... alas... in hospital that week. would SO MUCH rather be in Chicago and spending money.....


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna said:


> Mine, too! We could be cousins and not know it!


Now that is an interesting thought to contemplate, Sorlenna. Wouldn't it be fun it is were true?

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday to Aran and Kathleendoris. Jynx, wishing you a blessings this week with your doctor's appt. and your upcoming surgery. 

Kathy, I am so happy you had the opportunity to visit with some wonderful knitters in the Dallas area. 

I will be leaving for Sam's sometime Friday morning. Looking forward to meeting those who will have the pleasure of making the trip and even those who will be able to skype. 

Wishing everyone a safe and wonderful day. Got to get my chores done for today and then get some knitting done.

Shirley, Just loving those whale pictures. They are such a wonderful creation. Maybe you could do a beautiful picture with whales in it.


----------



## jheiens

Dreamweaver said:


> In actuality, I don't think there are many tea drinkers on the group and I notice that most of my English friends are coffee drinkers.. We just want you.... Come as you are.


When DH and I began dating, lo these many years ago, I tried to learn to drink coffee because that is what grown-ups did. By the time I had doctored it to the hundreds of calories and still didn't like the taste, I decided that as an adult I didn't have to drink it at all. So, I didn't. Just tea, water or Coke, please.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

This is pretty much the one I use - I use LeSeur peas also, but have found that the Aldi brand are just as tender, but less pricey. I often substitute black beans, kidney beans, hominy, etc. and sometimes add cucumber instead of the relish -- you can add a little Dijon mustard too for a little kick...so versatile.



Railyn said:


> Here is my take on Pea Salad and it is very different from the others posted. It is again a more or less recipe and FYI the only way I like canned peas
> 
> 2 cans petite peas well drained (I use a name brand in that I have found the store brands are a little tough)
> 2 or 3 stocks celery, chopped fine
> 4 or 5 green onions, chopped fine
> 1/4 or more dill pickle, chopped fine (I usually use dill relish. This is really chopped dill pickle without any other sauce or flavorings.)
> 4 boiled eggs, sliced
> 1/4 cup or more cubed cheddar cheese or other mild cheese
> mayonaise to taste
> salt and pepper as desired
> Mix carefully so as not to break up the eggs up. The mix is a little delicate and doen't take well to hard mixing.
> 
> Chill and serve. This is a family favorite


----------



## RookieRetiree

To see that in person has to an awesome experience....sounds like a wonderful trip.


Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


----------



## Aran

Thanks to Designer 1234 for the wonderful whale pictures.

Birthday wishes to Kathleendoris, too.

Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes. I've been having a great birthday week. I went to my best friends' home on Thursday to celebrate. They made a chicken curry with basamati rice sweetened with orange juice that was yummy along with cake covered with raspberry glaze. Yesterday I went to Cheese Haven, a touristy gourmet cheese shop where I was able to find good cheese that I could eat (I'm allergic to cow's milk). From there I went to Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge, which is one of the top birding sites on the Great Lakes. I saw Black Eyed Susans as tall as me swaying in the wind, several great egrets and great blue herons, and lots & lots of dragon flies. To top all that off, my brother & his husband gave me a Kindle for my birthday. I was utterly shocked. They said that they wanted to give me something special.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hakuna Matata said:


> #1 Pea Salad Most Requested! http://allrecipes.com/recipe/1-pea-salad-most-requested/detail.aspx
> Balsamic Pea Salad http://allrecipes.com/recipe/balsamic-pea-salad/detail.aspx
> 
> and then there are more at these links.
> Type in "best pea salad recipe ever" at google


Thanks, those sound good. The one I'm remembering has hard boiled eggs in it as well, I think... I'll go check out the others on google...


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> Hi Dreamweaver I am so happy to see you here. I have missed you so much.
> :


Thanks, love,,, and I'm so glad that Gage is doing better.... So hard to watch the little ones go through these things... love the picture of the house with SNOW.. I really miss snow.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> If you do not rest I am going to come right over and sit on you!!!


I did say *minimal* chores... but come sit... I think I could still knit with a little think like you on my back..... Hope you are sitting with ice on that knee.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Admin sends everyone birthday PMs on their birthday. My headline was "Birthday Greetings" so I knew I had done nothing wrong. Happy birthday Kathy! Zoe


I must be on the "black list" or it is something new this year. I don't believe I have ever recieved one from him....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Here is my take on Pea Salad and it is very different from the others posted. It is again a more or less recipe and FYI the only way I like canned peas
> 
> 2 cans petite peas well drained (I use a name brand in that I have found the store brands are a little tough)
> 2 or 3 stocks celery, chopped fine
> 4 or 5 green onions, chopped fine
> 1/4 or more dill pickle, chopped fine (I usually use dill relish. This is really chopped dill pickle without any other sauce or flavorings.)
> 4 boiled eggs, sliced
> 1/4 cup or more cubed cheddar cheese or other mild cheese
> mayonaise to taste
> salt and pepper as desired
> Mix carefully so as not to break up the eggs up. The mix is a little delicate and doen't take well to hard mixing.
> 
> Chill and serve. This is a family favorite


this is more what I was remembering... maybe without celery and pickle... but what the heck.. Sounds great. THANKS.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great dishrag - will try it later.

sam

thanks for the heads up.



Poledra65 said:


> Woohoo!! Caught up again!! I started another dish cloth today, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmothers-waffle-washcloth
> It's interesting, I like it so far. Well, off to bed I think, see you all tomorrow.
> Hugs, love, and positive/healing energy going out to all.


----------



## gagesmom

Dreamweaver said:


> I must be on the "black list" or it is something new this year. I don't believe I have ever recieved one from him....


Same here. 2 yrs on kp and nada. :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

thanks gwen - this is a totally new area for me - have never used them.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I get all my essential oils from the following company. They are very reasonable for essential oils and have quality products and service.
> www.birchhillhappenings.com
> They ship very quickly also.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam  


Hello Aran and good to see you here. Glad you are having a great birthday week :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> This is pretty much the one I use - I use LeSeur peas also, but have found that the Aldi brand are just as tender, but less pricey. I often substitute black beans, kidney beans, hominy, etc. and sometimes add cucumber instead of the relish -- you can add a little Dijon mustard too for a little kick...so versatile.


Never thought of black beans and love kidney beans... That would be great and I like the touch of Dijon.... We do Aldis a lot...)


----------



## iamsam

that is a project for next week - I really need to get on top of that.

sam



Sandy said:


> The excitement is really building for next week I wish I could be there I am really excited for all of you that are able to go to Sam's. I am soooooo jealous! But I will get to see Sam soon. Sam have you bought your ticket yet?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes. I've been having a great birthday week. I went to my best friends' home on Thursday to celebrate. They made a chicken curry with basamati rice sweetened with orange juice that was yummy along with cake covered with raspberry glaze. Yesterday I went to Cheese Haven, a touristy gourmet cheese shop where I was able to find good cheese that I could eat (I'm allergic to cow's milk). From there I went to Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge, which is one of the top birding sites on the Great Lakes. I saw Black Eyed Susans as tall as me swaying in the wind, several great egrets and great blue herons, and lots & lots of dragon flies. To top all that off, my brother & his husband gave me a Kindle for my birthday. I was utterly shocked. They said that they wanted to give me something special.


Sounds like you have had a wonderful week full of good things and will be enjoying the Kindle for a long time. Haven't seen you in a while,,, but I've been kind of hit and miss... Best wishes for the coming year...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Race is starting and Dh has just brought a snack. the recliner is calling.... see you all later in the week, I hope...


----------



## iamsam

how lucky are you Kathy - glad you had such a good time.

sam



kehinkle said:


> 35 pages! Just what I get for not reading this until tonight. Ok, here goes:
> 
> Zoe, yummy! Just after I got done eating real ice cream, too. Lovely card.
> 
> Pup lover, two hings I want at KAP: some of the peach bread and your aunt and uncle, if possible.
> 
> Gagesmom, nice baby hats. Since they are small, they take less time. 100 done in no time.
> 
> Shirley, as always, great thread painting.
> 
> Railyn, hope DH is feeling better. Darn those runaway computer chairs!
> 
> PurpleFi, beautiful butterfly.
> 
> Rachel, happy birthday.
> 
> Bulldog, novice sock knitter here. Am using a 12" circ to finish the two socks I had on two circs. Addi turbo, moves the yarn so nicely. Got to buy another one as I will do the toe on two circs then switch to the Addi. Hope your back pain isn't your kidney. Maybe you pulled a muscle without realizing. Happened to me and I thought it was siatica, but Dr said otherwise. Hope Thumper feels better soon. They aren't charging you for the extra surgery, are they?
> 
> Grammypeg, rest up after your long and busy day.
> 
> Dollyclaire, sorry aboiut your reaction to yhe bites. I remember how painful horseflies can be. Get better soon.
> 
> Marianne, I have a tire thumper/ice wacher in my van if any outsiders get fiesty.
> 
> Janwalla, welcome to the table. Sit a spell and show us your knitting.
> 
> Julie, saved the pic. Mts and water!
> 
> MN Kathy, lovely yarn.
> 
> Kathleendoris, send some gazpacho my way!
> 
> Spent a lovely (although hot )day with Dreamweaver. Breakfast, a stop at a LYS, then Hobby Lobby. Bought more sock yarn, yarn for baby sweaters (saw Dreamweavers and want to make one), purple yarn for my DGD's dress and some to finish a hat that is too short. No more yarn this month! ("No, really, I mean it!" said with a straight face!) Have one sock ready to put the heels in and the other close. Met Jinx's DH and one of her DD and family. Wish she could make it to KAP this year.
> 
> Hope everone is well or on their way. Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam

I was told more than once to stay on the pavement.

sam



TNS said:


> And in Britain we WALK on pavements (=sidewalk!)


----------



## iamsam

Cast on 5 stitches, knit around. Place a marker to mark the beginning of the round. 
Next round, make 1 stitch in each stitch (10 stitches). 
Round 5: *k1, yo* around to marker. (20 stitches). 
Round 6: knit

what happened to rows 2,3, and 4?

I understand rounds 5 and 6 but then it says (and I am jumping a couple of rounds here)

Continue this pattern of adding a stitch in each section- there are 10 sections, 10 more stitches. When needed, switch from using the double points to a circular needle.

so if you k1, yo each time that is not going to work - you have way too many sts. how do you tell where one section ends and the next one starts?

sam



gagesmom said:


> What's up? What is the question?


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


Love the pictures, love looking at whales, they are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

Dreamweaver, Are you enjoying the rain? It is so nice here and things are do dry. Enjoying the cool and wet.


----------



## iamsam

dahlias are one of my favorite flowers - when I lived in seattle I had about six big containers of them - hugs flowers.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for sharing. Dahlias are gorgeous.


----------



## iamsam

those are lovely purplefi - do you have any in your garden?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another hot and sunny Surrey day. It stayed warm last night too so we had all the bedroom doors and windows open. It was lovely.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone. Some nice bright orchids today.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> I must be on the "black list" or it is something new this year. I don't believe I have ever recieved one from him....


It must be something new because this was the first year I also got one. hahaha, you are never blacklisted here at the KTP!!!!! Zoe


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Hi Patches


Hey Girl D:


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I was told more than once to stay on the pavement.
> 
> sam


hahahah, and here we say "keep it between the ditches" mostly to our truckers. I used to work in a truck stop and got to know many drivers and their rigs. My cousin owns a fleet of a couple dozen trucks. Grizzly Transport Ltd. Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> hahahahh, if I land there, the landscaping will be nearly completed by my backside! perhaps I should find some bubble wrap??????????? hahahha, Zoe


One of the stalls at Hampton Court had a huge roll of bubble wrap - I should have taken a picture. :lol:


----------



## ptofValerie

KateB said:


> Miranda Hart plays Chummy. I can't remember the christian name, but I think her character's surname is Cholmondley (sp? and pronounced Chumly) Brown. I agree that she's a great comedienne and is very good in Call the Midwife too. I watched a programme recently about people's 'heroes', and her's was Eric Morecambe.


There may already be a response but if not, her character's Christian name is Camilla.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Valerie, I was interested that you have the jam maker from Lakeland - Tefal. I think it is? I had wondered about buying one. I love making jam. I am just working up to some black currant jam, once I have enough fruit to make it worthwhile and love to fill all those jars with fruity stuff to see us through the winter. It is just that I feel that my grandmother managed to produce wonderful preserves from nothing more than a pan, some fruit, sugar and a wooden spoon and I should really be able to do the same! Really and truly, we don't eat all that much jam these days, but it still feels a very comforting thing to do. Do I need to spend good money on a machine to help in the process? Probably not. Do I want to? Well, yes, I am very tempted!


I do it like my great grandmother - pan, fruit, sugar and wooden spoon. It really is very easy.


----------



## iamsam

and I will join my voice with joys in wishing you a happy birthday - hope you day is filled with all good things with family and friends.

sam

looking forward to meeting you this coming weekend.



jheiens said:


> Today is Aran's birthday.
> 
> Many happy returns of the day, Aran. Will you be at Sam's next weekend?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> PS: I see that Seneca County has been declared in a state of emergency since the heavy flooding on Wednesday. Hope all are safe at your place, Aran.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


Hi Shirely, fabulous photos.xx


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> One of the stalls at Hampton Court had a huge roll of bubble wrap - I should have taken a picture. :lol:


Perhaps I should just come in for a landing there and you could show me around the flower displays! Love orchids and have tried many times to grow them. When I lived in London, Ontario, I used to go to the orchid shows, there were limited tickets sold for the event. I remember one orchid that was a "double yellow rose" bloom that had a sale price on of $10,000.00. It was the only one of two that had been hybrid by the owner and he pampered and babied it for 5-6 years before it bloomed. Until it bloomed he never knew if he had been successful or not. The blooms were about 2.5 inches across. Simply stunning to see. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I hope not pontuf - I think there was just some referring to last weeks.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Are we still following 2 threads ? Last week's and this week's??


----------



## Kathleendoris

Aran, good to know your birthday went well, too. I am sure you will love the Kindle. My daughters bought me one a couple of years ago and it has been wonderful. I used to have piles of books that I bought and fully intended to read 'one day' - now I just have books I have downloaded on to my Kindle! At least they don't take up space, and no one can see them and pass comment! I do still buy the occasional secondhand book, but mostly, my reading is now done on my device. I would hate to be without it. I wish there was such an easy way of dealing with my knitting stash!
:roll:


----------



## iamsam

kathleendoris - a very happy birthday to you - hope the day is filled with all good things with family and friends.

sam


----------



## iamsam

that is good news bulldog - enjoy using it.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Just thought I would let you all know. My scale runs on a Lithium cell 3V battery! I went to Knitpicks site and did some digging but found it. Thank you all, my precious sisters and brothers for helping me in my predicament.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> I did say *minimal* chores... but come sit... I think I could still knit with a little think like you on my back..... Hope you are sitting with ice on that knee.....


Knee has been resting today and feels much better thank you.xx


----------



## iamsam

too funny chris -

sam



ChrisEl said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to 'hide' vegetables in bolognaise or curry by grating them into it as elder DS was a fussy eater.
> 
> DH wasn't fond of mushrooms when we were first married. He has since come to terms with them (like might be too strong a word).
> But after we got our first dog, I was cleaning the dog's dish and wondered what the little pile of food left in it was, because that dog ate everything with gusto. Turned out DH had tried to sneak his mushrooms to the dog, but the dog drew the line there.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

I am loving this rain and cooler weather!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Perhaps I should just come in for a landing there and you could show me around the flower displays! Love orchids and have tried many times to grow them. When I lived in London, Ontario, I used to go to the orchid shows, there were limited tickets sold for the event. I remember one orchid that was a "double yellow rose" bloom that had a sale price on of $10,000.00. It was the only one of two that had been hybrid by the owner and he pampered and babied it for 5-6 years before it bloomed. Until it bloomed he never knew if he had been successful or not. The blooms were about 2.5 inches across. Simply stunning to see. Zoe


That's a lot of money for one orchid. I have one a friend bought me years ago and when it flowers the flowers last for mnths.


----------



## PurpleFi

I have actually finished the first part of the Dreambird. I 'cheated' with the pattern and I doubt if it will look quite like the picture, but that's ok, and of course I might just have to add some beads.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Love your hair color!


Thank you. i love my hair dresser I will say I want it to look like this and she gets it every right every time. Sometimes she asks if she can try something new, if I don't like it she fixes.


----------



## iamsam

what a wonderful day you are having - it is fun to see cousins having a good time together.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> The heat has invaded my brain! I took a bit of time to sit and knit the baby blanket and I've made a right mess of a two row pattern that the cat could knit without a bother. I've ripped out the work to the last correct row and I'll get going again but I'll not do that until I've completed some other tasks. I hear the two daughters, sons-in-law and five grandchildren have take the small inflatable boat to the little beach at Ballyhalbert. Cap'n Jamie and the pirate crew will be sailing 'the mighty main' in the enclosed harbour. They'll all be back this evening and squalling for Grandma's rhubarb crumble so I'd better get it assembled or I could be made scrub out the boat!! All great fun for the little ones and these days build family memories and life-long bonds between cousins.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful picture five - thanks for sharing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> My son and his gf were out boating on the BC coast yesterday. Here is a picture they sent me. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818

Railyn said:


> Here is my take on Pea Salad and it is very different from the others posted. It is again a more or less recipe and FYI the only way I like canned peas
> 
> 2 cans petite peas well drained (I use a name brand in that I have found the store brands are a little tough)
> 2 or 3 stocks celery, chopped fine
> 4 or 5 green onions, chopped fine
> 1/4 or more dill pickle, chopped fine (I usually use dill relish. This is really chopped dill pickle without any other sauce or flavorings.)
> 4 boiled eggs, sliced
> 1/4 cup or more cubed cheddar cheese or other mild cheese
> mayonaise to taste
> salt and pepper as desired
> Mix carefully so as not to break up the eggs up. The mix is a little delicate and doen't take well to hard mixing.
> 
> Chill and serve. This is a family favorite


No need for me to type mine on.. LOL.. this is our family recipe also :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> This is pretty much the one I use - I use LeSeur peas also, but have found that the Aldi brand are just as tender, but less pricey. I often substitute black beans, kidney beans, hominy, etc. and sometimes add cucumber instead of the relish -- you can add a little Dijon mustard too for a little kick...so versatile.


I buy the Aldi brand all the time, Mom can't tell the difference between their snd the LeSeur brand :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

thanks jynx - his mouth is looking way better.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Since my little incident, I've been afraid to take a pain pill or antibiotic... but broke down and took a pain pill about 7 this morning.... Never having had problems before, I am very leery and will be having yogurt for lunch today!!!
> 
> My fungal infection in lung last year was first diagnosed as Candida thrush type). There was no pain associated, but that may have been because of location. I do so hope that Bentley has improved and is symptom free very soon...


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another hot and sunny Surrey day. It stayed warm last night too so we had all the bedroom doors and windows open. It was lovely.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone. Some nice bright orchids today.


the orchids are beautiful. It stayed warm here too and got up to 32 C. NOt nice for being outdoors as there was no real breeze until about an hour ago.


----------



## ptofValerie

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and Kathleendoris! I hope you have a fantastic day!


May I echo these greetings. With much affection.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Thank you for your concern, I will be keeping a careful eye on my leg and arm. I think the swelling has gone down a little and they don't feel as hot and itchy as they were. It makes you feel better when you can share with everyone how you feel. I find life a little easier since I found the KTP, there is much to be thankful for and in particular the friendship and caring of everyone at this wonderful virtual table.


Glad to hear the swelling has gone down some.


----------



## iamsam

had a dog that wouldn't eat peaches even though I would try to hide it it was always left in the bowl licked clean.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I had to laugh at this--we had a dog who would eat ANYthing but celery. If one small piece of celery got into his food, he would eat all around it. The bowl would be completely clean but for that one piece of celery!


----------



## Marianne818

Aran said:


> Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes. To top all that off, my brother & his husband gave me a Kindle for my birthday. I was utterly shocked. They said that they wanted to give me something special.


You will love the Kindle I'm sure.. I can't part with mine.. LOL. I may have to ask for the HD for Christmas
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> the orchids are beautiful. It stayed warm here too and got up to 32 C. NOt nice for being outdoors as there was no real breeze until about an hour ago.


Hi Caren, It's 11 pm here the doors are still wide open and the temperature is 23 C. Looks like we are having a definite touch of summer. This time last year I was in France at a Bastille Day firework show in the pouring rain.


----------



## iamsam

will expect you and Gerry next year jynx - you will be up and running by then.

sam

as to the brother - his track record isn't very good.



Dreamweaver said:


> Bet mine is shorter!!! I am sorry I'm not going either. DH is even half willing to drive me, but I have Dr. Thurs. and just not sure this is a good time to be gone.... Still haven't heard from brother and when he plans on being here, if at all.


----------



## iamsam

gwen - your hair is shorter than mine!!!

sam

I have always heard that the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is about two weeks.



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm willing to bet my haircut I got yesterday beats both of you gals. My usual hairdresser was out and the one that did mine went even shorter (if you believe that was possible) in cutting mine. She used clippers, which I'm used to being done when I wear it super short but used a 4 blade on the sides and a 5 on the top....I am definitely scalped! Oh well...it is only hair and it grows pretty fast. At least I don't have to do ANYTHING to it cause there is nothing to do; only about 1/8th of an inch on top...not kidding or exaggerating either...truly scalped me this time. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> That's a lot of money for one orchid. I have one a friend bought me years ago and when it flowers the flowers last for mnths.


yes, it is a lot of money! the amazing thing was it was sold within the first 15 minutes of the orchid show opening! The owner would not sell the other one as he wanted to propagate it. Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> n Watkin's vanilla is what I remember...


I have some in my baking cabinet right now.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> yes, it is a lot of money! the amazing thing was it was sold within the first 15 minutes of the orchid show opening! The owner would not sell the other one as he wanted to propagate it. Zoe


Just think how much yarn you could buy with that money!

I'm off to bed now as I have a busy week ahead. Night night everyone.


----------



## EJS

Railyn said:


> Here is my take on Pea Salad
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> sounds good. I am going to have to try this soon. Hmmm, wonder if I already have everything I need.
> 
> EJ


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> I have some in my baking cabinet right now.


hahhaha, yah, me too. It belonged to my grandmother and who knows how old it is now................. the lid is on tighter than tight and cant be opened. Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie

Kathleendoris said:


> Valerie, I was interested that you have the jam maker from Lakeland - Tefal. I think it is? I had wondered about buying one. I love making jam. I am just working up to some black currant jam, once I have enough fruit to make it worthwhile and love to fill all those jars with fruity stuff to see us through the winter. It is just that I feel that my grandmother managed to produce wonderful preserves from nothing more than a pan, some fruit, sugar and a wooden spoon and I should really be able to do the same! Really and truly, we don't eat all that much jam these days, but it still feels a very comforting thing to do. Do I need to spend good money on a machine to help in the process? Probably not. Do I want to? Well, yes, I am very tempted!


Until I bought the Tefal jam-maker, I too used the basic tools but I must admit to loving kitchen technology and the Tefal works so well as it t makes sensible amounts of jam, for example a kilo of fruit and the same of sugar. I have been making various small amounts of jams of a variety of favours. I don't need to make oceans of jam as I did in the past. I think the Tefal now retails for about £70, which is a fair 'ol investment but I'm glad I bought mine.


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday Kathleendoris and Aran! Hope your special day is wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


Great pictures, looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> hahhaha, yah, me too. It belonged to my grandmother and who knows how old it is now................. the lid is on tighter than tight and cant be opened. Zoe


LOL!! Mines unopened because I just bought it and haven't opened it to use yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right Sam...and it will only be 4 1/2 days until I see you so I guess I'll have to put on a stick on bow so folks will know I'm a girl...ROFL!!! Really doesn't bother me since it does grow fairly quickly. Sure is easy to care for too!



thewren said:


> gwen - your hair is shorter than mine!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> I have always heard that the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is about two weeks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I had to laugh at this--we had a dog who would eat ANYthing but celery. If one small piece of celery got into his food, he would eat all around it. The bowl would be completely clean but for that one piece of celery!


My dog eats everything but cooked carrots. she will dig carrots up from the garden and eat them that way.

Caren, love the hair. We are big on purple around here, too, but I have never had it in my hair (DD has, though)

Thank you, this is one of my favorite shades. My friend told me I should get pink and green streaks through it. I opted for NOT this time,maybe around halloween.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Aran is sounds as if you've had a wonderful birthday week. I love celebrating more than just 1 day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Race time... Time to pour a tall drink and grab the needles.


I think you are one of the few other women that stop for the races. My house goes nuts cause I watch them and they are not big fans. The grandsons however will sit right with me. I record them for Seth so he can watch when ever he wants.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Speaking of Downton Abbey, does anyone still have the name of the website that aired the episodes over the internet ahead of our US PBS stations? I was able to watch all of the 2013 episodes before they were on here...I really liked being able to see all of them within a week's time. With the computer dying, I don't have access to the websites that I had saved...thanks..
> 
> Downton Abbey is on simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> I must be on the "black list" or it is something new this year. I don't believe I have ever recieved one from him....


I get birthday wishes on my birthday, they arrive right at midnight.


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone, Thank you for all your messages and hugs, you will never know just how much it means to me to know that I have met and become 1 of such a great bunch of people here at the KTP. I did try and keep up with last weeks TP but am afraid it just ran away from me lol. I have missed popping in here several times a day and throwing the odd post in as well as trying to add my support and prayers to all that have needed it. I may be around a little more over the next few weeks as we have done as much as we are able at my daughters she mainly has just the bare essentials out now. We still have no idea on when or where she will moving to all we can do is hope it is not to far away from her work and my grandsons school. I am still struggling to get my blood sugars levels down, my own fault, I have not been eating properly and been eating a lot of things I shouldnt have, I am at present trying to follow the weight watchers diet, it has been successful for me in the past so hoping it will work again now. My sugar levels have gone down but are a little eratic, today they were a little high still but hopefully they will even out, I have 3 months before I have to go back and see the diabetic nurse and get them down so that I don't have to go onto injections. 
Ohio joy my heartfelt apologies to you for getting your name wrong, I must admit I didn't see the i, my eyes have been playing up, unfortunately a side effect of the diabetis but I do have a pair of glasses that I am supposed to wear when I am on the computer, I really will try and wear them more often in future. Take care all, my thoughts and prayers to everyone in need. lyn x



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the words from melyn, Sam. At least now we know that she is still hanging in there. She always referred to me as jhelen. I guess she doesn't see the 'i' in my last name.
> 
> But the main thing is that she is still knows that we care for her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, It's 11 pm here the doors are still wide open and the temperature is 23 C. Looks like we are having a definite touch of summer. This time last year I was in France at a Bastille Day firework show in the pouring rain.


Sounds like it is pretty warm there too. I have all the windows and doors opened here too. The AC died today it is pretty warm inside. The pouring rain sounds good about now, even the pool is too warm. 7pm here, hoping for it to cool down some after dark.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Shirley, :lol: onto the sleeves of the waterfall and making great progress on ripple baby top.

Got to thinking about Qld rail line layout after reading your question about the train lines and companies. I have a feeling that Qld, at least, may be fairly lucky with a fairly flat environment. Most of our lines, when running within town environments, have space around them and the goods trains, including the dangerous loads, are run express from loading yards to out of town/city environments. In fact, they get held in the yards until it is clear to go. Also, even when end of shift occurs, the crew waits with the train for the replacement crew to arrive and take over.


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> Perfect timing on the recipes, Sam. This week-end is the Peach Festival in Weatherford, TX Hope it was a good crop. There is a place on the way out to the farm called Hamms and they make all kinds of peach goodies but the peach ice cream is the best in the world....


I've driven through Weatherford but unfortunately didn't know about Hamms. Just learned recently that Mary Martin was from Weatherford--and that there is a statue of her in her Peter Pan role.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Black Forest is a favorite of mine... cake OR Braum's sundae.....


What is Braums sundae??


----------



## Sandy

Yippee!!!!! I have finally finished last week and am caught up with this week's TP (at least for the time being). 


Kate I love the picture of Luke with his tooth! How is he handling the teething process?

Gwen my hair is shorter than yours I used a #4 blade on top and #2 on the sides. This time Glenn helped me do it I didn't have time to get to my hair dresser. My hair really lightened up while I was in Leavenworth.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Perfect timing on the recipes, Sam. This week-end is the Peach Festival in Weatherford, TX Hope it was a good crop. There is a place on the way out to the farm called Hamms and they make all kinds of peach goodies but the peach ice cream is the best in the world....


Peach ice cream is the best! Have some for me too Jynx


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


That would be so fabulous to see in person! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry Sam I have put the wrong link on my ravelry page and here.
I have to get it figured out. Promise I will get you the right one.


----------



## flyty1n

re: dog likes and dislikes,
I have a sister who hates green beans and when the puppy was little, she'd always say that she hated the way they scrunched and squeaked on her teeth. The beagle would sit by her chair and listen intently as she'd make these remarks. Now, when we have mixed veggies, the dog will eat the leftovers, all except the green beans, which she carefully pushes to the sides of her dog dish. I tell my sister that she is to blame for the dog's refusal to eat green beans.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news...were you able to order it from KnitPicks? Maybe they'll send it out for free seeing as you can't very well use it without a battery - but then, toys don't come with batteries and some would say that the scale is a toy rather than a tool!!


Not over here- very few kitchens would be wothout one as we weigh most of our cooking ingredients.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> Of course not, love!! Our wonderful and gorgeous host, Sam will give you a hearty welcome as will the rest of us (and I'm not daft about tea either but don't tell the others!!)


Nor am I so you will fit in fine, I like my coffee- and I think it is time to go down for my first one of the day. after only two pages it is time to leave you chatty bunch again!


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> Went there 2 years ago when I was in London with the girls, and I agree it is well worth a visit. When we were there Henry VIII and 2 of his courtiers (can't remember who they were meant to be  :roll: ) were walking around, occasionally stopping to enact a small scene - they were very good. At one point, trying to avoid catching their attention, I tried to slip round the side of a bench and almost fell over it. Of course they stopped and 'Henry' reckoned it was his "bounteous beauty which had dazzled me!"  :lol: :lol:


What a great way to bring the history to life....fun too.


----------



## ChrisEl

Kathleendoris said:


> Valerie, I was interested that you have the jam maker from Lakeland - Tefal. I think it is? I had wondered about buying one. I love making jam. I am just working up to some black currant jam, once I have enough fruit to make it worthwhile and love to fill all those jars with fruity stuff to see us through the winter. It is just that I feel that my grandmother managed to produce wonderful preserves from nothing more than a pan, some fruit, sugar and a wooden spoon and I should really be able to do the same! Really and truly, we don't eat all that much jam these days, but it still feels a very comforting thing to do. Do I need to spend good money on a machine to help in the process? Probably not. Do I want to? Well, yes, I am very tempted!


Valerie's post reminded me that my small bread maker has a jam setting. Think I will try it soon. My mother also made wonderful jams and preserves on top of the stove but a few summers ago when I tried on my own I ended up with strawberry sauce. So have been a little nervous about doing it again....but there is nothing better than homemade so I think I am going to try this summer.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I have a choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooot, if at the first attempt I miss Buddah #1 then I can aim for #2..................... Zoe


Dearest Zoe, you always have plan B waiting in the wings if plan A fails!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


Whale watching AND the butterfly house!! My 2 very favorite things to see...well, besides hummingbirds, flowers, cats...Oh well, they're 2 of my favorites among MANY!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> When DH and I began dating, lo these many years ago, I tried to learn to drink coffee because that is what grown-ups did. By the time I had doctored it to the hundreds of calories and still didn't like the taste, I decided that as an adult I didn't have to drink it at all. So, I didn't. Just tea, water or Coke, please.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!! I drink several cups of coffee every day but by the time I doctor it with milk and artificial sweetener, it's more like mildly coffee flavored milk!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> What is Braums sundae??


I think this is it, but Jinx will tell us for sure when she gets back sometime after the race. 
http://www.braums.com/menus/ice-cream-fountain/sundaes/


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> LOL!! I drink several cups of coffee every day but by the time I doctor it with milk and artificial sweetener, it's more like mildly coffee flavored milk!
> JuneK


That's the way I drink it, too. I didn't even drink coffee until about 8 years ago. It has really helped since I no longer drink cokes!


----------



## martina

Aran, 
Best wishes for your birthday. Welcome to Kindle world. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> DD is taking GD to camp today... Before they let, the texted me a picture on phone of a bobcat in their front street. It has a baby with it... Ran off without the baby who is now in a neighbor's garage... they have left the door open in the hopes mom will come back when things are quiet. They don't want to call animal control because the animal guy there shot the last one that was called in..... I did caution them to make sure their cat stays in the house.....


A bobcat here is a tractor- so was very puzzled -thought a small and large tractor, but then it ran off! Eventually realised that a bobcat is actually an animal.


----------



## jknappva

Ohio joy my heartfelt apologies to you for getting your name wrong, I must admit I didn't see the i, my eyes have been playing up, unfortunately a side effect of the diabetis but I do have a pair of glasses that I am supposed to wear when I am on the computer, I really will try and wear them more often in future. Take care all, my thoughts and prayers to everyone in need. lyn x[/quote]

So glad you had a moment to pop in. My daughter had to go to injections about a year ago. Unfortunately, she doesn't watch her diet the way she should. But even when she watched her diet closely, it didn't make a lot of difference in her blood sugar levels. So she HAD to go to the insulin injections.
Pray things are working out for your daughter and you with your sugar levels.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness...if they had used a 2 on me I'd be bald!!! I bet your's looks fabulous. Don't you just love the feel of it being so short?!!


Sandy said:


> Yippee!!!!! I have finally finished last week and am caught up with this week's TP (at least for the time being).
> 
> Kate I love the picture of Luke with his tooth! How is he handling the teething process?
> 
> Gwen my hair is shorter than yours I used a #4 blade on top and #2 on the sides. This time Glenn helped me do it I didn't have time to get to my hair dresser. My hair really lightened up while I was in Leavenworth.


----------



## Gweniepooh

flyty1n said:


> re: dog likes and dislikes,
> I have a sister who hates green beans and when the puppy was little, she'd always say that she hated the way they scrunched and squeaked on her teeth. The beagle would sit by her chair and listen intently as she'd make these remarks. Now, when we have mixed veggies, the dog will eat the leftovers, all except the green beans, which she carefully pushes to the sides of her dog dish. I tell my sister that she is to blame for the dog's refusal to eat green beans.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you everyone, for my birthday wishes and Happy Birthday to Aran. The family has just left, so I am just beginning to chill! I had a lovely day.
> 
> If we have any French TP members - Bonne Fete and best wishes for La Fete Nationale.. Because of my birthday, I have a French godmother, my father's cousin, who has been one of the most important people in my life and I have always looked on France as my second home land.
> 
> I think it may say something about me that when I went into my email account this morning and saw a PM from KP admin, my first reaction was 'What have I done wrong NOW?' It was a real relief to find that it was only a birthday greeting!


Glad you had a gret day.
Isn't it funny how authority figures always make us think we have done something wrong. Driving along knowing you are behaving, see a police car and slow down and start to thnk about what you might be doing wrong. As we see more of them I must admit to having lost thta almost fear, but still check speed etc when I see them. Maybe thats the most useful thing they can do- just drive round without actually stopping anyone for little things.


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> That's the way I drink it, too. I didn't even drink coffee until about 8 years ago. It has really helped since I no longer drink cokes!


Well, I limit myself to one can of Diet Coke a day. Unless I go out to eat. I can't stand the extra strong iced tea they serve in most restaurants so I usually have Diet Coke with my meal.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad it has been a good day! I think that would be my first reaction, too, were I to see an email from Admin!


You can be prepared now for yours soon and not have a quick panic first.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I am going to have yet another go at the Dreambird, I have ripped it back to the end of the first feather AGAIN!!!!


Its causing you a few headaches this dreambird isn't it? Not a dream thats for sure- more like a nightmare.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I know what you mean about ending up with a sauce rather than a jam. Last summer I was making my usual peach preserves and it is more of a thick sauce but is good on biscuits or pancakes still. 


ChrisEl said:


> Valerie's post reminded me that my small bread maker has a jam setting. Think I will try it soon. My mother also made wonderful jams and preserves on top of the stove but a few summers ago when I tried on my own I ended up with strawberry sauce. So have been a little nervous about doing it again....but there is nothing better than homemade so I think I am going to try this summer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran and Kathleen, Happy Birthday and may it be a very special one for each of you.

So busy getting ready for the Knitapalooza. Both chairs packed, so one for me and someone else. Still have lots of stuff to do but definitely getting closer. Friend came over today so I could show her how to water the garden and the new Rose of Sharon bushes and a new lilac bush, all gifts from another friend, which husband really appreciated having to dig in the heat and still try and get ready for his upcoming concerts. LOL What a dear he is to plant these for me. She will also water all my orchids and plants when we are both gone. 

Gwenie, how can we ever thank you enough for making this happen and now all the work you have put into it. You won't believe how special this is because of all your work and your assistant, Marianne.

Sam, making your home available and your family is way beyond the call of duty. It will be so lovely to meet you and your precious family. You give so much of yourself to all of us every week, welcoming all the new people and keeping up on everyone. Don't know how you do it!!!! What a special thing it will be to finally meet you in person and see Heidi and the rest of the family, especially dear little Bentley and what about the dog too. Our mascot dog.

Back to knitting. Getting nearer and nearer to the end.

Big Hugs all.


----------



## iamsam

great pictures Shirley - beautiful animals.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


----------



## Gweniepooh

Connected to the aquarium in Chattanooga TN they have a butterfly house. It is so cool; if you are still the butterflies will land on you. Beautiful!


jknappva said:


> Whale watching AND the butterfly house!! My 2 very favorite things to see...well, besides hummingbirds, flowers, cats...Oh well, they're 2 of my favorites among MANY!!
> LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Shirley, my dream is to someday see a whale in the wild like that. I saw their water spouts when I lived in Fla. as a child but never saw them jump up like that. Fabulous photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We also have a piece of construction/landscaping equipment called a bobcat.



darowil said:


> A bobcat here is a tractor- so was very puzzled -thought a small and large tractor, but then it ran off! Eventually realised that a bobcat is actually an animal.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


I'm going to Victoria next week and hope to do some whale watching as well! Different ends and sides of the world but still.
Lovely looking whales. The colours look like toys. Didn't realise that they really are that colour.


----------



## iamsam

you are not alone jynx - I haven't either.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I must be on the "black list" or it is something new this year. I don't believe I have ever recieved one from him....


----------



## mjs

GrandmaDi said:


> Lurker, were you the one who mentioned Downton Abbey? It's my favorite show. In the U.S. they have only shown 3 seasons and don't think season 4 will air until 2014. I'm not sure why such a delay here. Have you seen season 4, yet?


I think they decided to show season 3 here at the same time as in England because of the high demand.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It has been my pleasure and thank you. Marianne has been a wonderful help too. She has been great to bounce ideas off of and help in other ways that will be part of the surprises. Don't think I could have gotten done without her. YEA!!! It's almost Knit-a-Palooza!


Angora1 said:



> Aran and Kathleen, Happy Birthday and may it be a very special one for each of you.
> 
> So busy getting ready for the Knitapalooza. Both chairs packed, so one for me and someone else. Still have lots of stuff to do but definitely getting closer. Friend came over today so I could show her how to water the garden and the new Rose of Sharon bushes and a new lilac bush, all gifts from another friend, which husband really appreciated having to dig in the heat and still try and get ready for his upcoming concerts. LOL What a dear he is to plant these for me. She will also water all my orchids and plants when we are both gone.
> 
> Gwenie, how can we ever thank you enough for making this happen and now all the work you have put into it. You won't believe how special this is because of all your work and your assistant, Marianne.
> 
> Sam, making your home available and your family is way beyond the call of duty. It will be so lovely to meet you and your precious family. You give so much of yourself to all of us every week, welcoming all the new people and keeping up on everyone. Don't know how you do it!!!! What a special thing it will be to finally meet you in person and see Heidi and the rest of the family, especially dear little Bentley and what about the dog too. Our mascot dog.
> 
> Back to knitting. Getting nearer and nearer to the end.
> 
> Big Hugs all.


----------



## iamsam

what a great way to spend your birthday aran - I have never seen an egret in the wild. and what a great gift from your brother and husband - I have been thinking about a kindle - at least it would do away with the piles of books I have stacked around that I am trying to figure how to hide for next weekend. Heidi said we could hide them in the attic - lol.

sam



Aran said:


> Thanks to Designer 1234 for the wonderful whale pictures.
> 
> Birthday wishes to Kathleendoris, too.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes. I've been having a great birthday week. I went to my best friends' home on Thursday to celebrate. They made a chicken curry with basamati rice sweetened with orange juice that was yummy along with cake covered with raspberry glaze. Yesterday I went to Cheese Haven, a touristy gourmet cheese shop where I was able to find good cheese that I could eat (I'm allergic to cow's milk). From there I went to Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge, which is one of the top birding sites on the Great Lakes. I saw Black Eyed Susans as tall as me swaying in the wind, several great egrets and great blue herons, and lots & lots of dragon flies. To top all that off, my brother & his husband gave me a Kindle for my birthday. I was utterly shocked. They said that they wanted to give me something special.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Same here. 2 yrs on kp and nada. :thumbdown:


I got one this year, but don't remember one the year before- maybe new? And as I joined on my birthday the year before I wouldn't have got one.


----------



## iamsam

maybe this is a new thing with the new owners.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> It must be something new because this was the first year I also got one. hahaha, you are never blacklisted here at the KTP!!!!! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pish Posh Sam...don't worry about hiding your books. We may want to browse LOL!



thewren said:


> what a great way to spend your birthday aran - I have never seen an egret in the wild. and what a great gift from your brother and husband - I have been thinking about a kindle - at least it would do away with the piles of books I have stacked around that I am trying to figure how to hide for next weekend. Heidi said we could hide them in the attic - lol.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

you could always send your stash to me. lol

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I wish there was such an easy way of dealing with my knitting stash!
> :roll:


----------



## iamsam

beads sound good purplefi.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I have actually finished the first part of the Dreambird. I 'cheated' with the pattern and I doubt if it will look quite like the picture, but that's ok, and of course I might just have to add some beads.


----------



## RookieRetiree

This was the first year for me...maybe they'll get you on the next one.



gagesmom said:


> Same here. 2 yrs on kp and nada. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to remember that one - I cut both DH and DGS's hair and haven't had to yet, but if I ever do a really bad job, then I'll tell them to just wait two weeks.



thewren said:


> gwen - your hair is shorter than mine!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> I have always heard that the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is about two weeks.


----------



## iamsam

I love short hair - shampoo - towel dry and I am on my way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right Sam...and it will only be 4 1/2 days until I see you so I guess I'll have to put on a stick on bow so folks will know I'm a girl...ROFL!!! Really doesn't bother me since it does grow fairly quickly. Sure is easy to care for too!


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, Thank you for all your messages and hugs, you will never know just how much it means to me to know that I have met and become 1 of such a great bunch of people here at the KTP. I did try and keep up with last weeks TP but am afraid it just ran away from me lol. I have missed popping in here several times a day and throwing the odd post in as well as trying to add my support and prayers to all that have needed it. I may be around a little more over the next few weeks as we have done as much as we are able at my daughters she mainly has just the bare essentials out now. We still have no idea on when or where she will moving to all we can do is hope it is not to far away from her work and my grandsons school. I am still struggling to get my blood sugars levels down, my own fault, I have not been eating properly and been eating a lot of things I shouldnt have, I am at present trying to follow the weight watchers diet, it has been successful for me in the past so hoping it will work again now. My sugar levels have gone down but are a little eratic, today they were a little high still but hopefully they will even out, I have 3 months before I have to go back and see the diabetic nurse and get them down so that I don't have to go onto injections.
> Ohio joy my heartfelt apologies to you for getting your name wrong, I must admit I didn't see the i, my eyes have been playing up, unfortunately a side effect of the diabetis but I do have a pair of glasses that I am supposed to wear when I am on the computer, I really will try and wear them more often in future. Take care all, my thoughts and prayers to everyone in need. lyn x


It is nice to see you posting. Sorry to had your daughter has yet to find a place. I do hope you get your sugar down to an acceptable level, the needles are not fun even if they are very tiny. Sending you lots of healing and happy thoughts and energy. (((((HUGS))))) for you and yours


----------



## iamsam

good to see you melyn - healing energy zooming to you nonstop - hopefully you can get your blood sugar in line quickly. it is hard to eat right when having the added stress of your daughter and grandchildren - it will all work out in the end.

sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, Thank you for all your messages and hugs, you will never know just how much it means to me to know that I have met and become 1 of such a great bunch of people here at the KTP. I did try and keep up with last weeks TP but am afraid it just ran away from me lol. I have missed popping in here several times a day and throwing the odd post in as well as trying to add my support and prayers to all that have needed it. I may be around a little more over the next few weeks as we have done as much as we are able at my daughters she mainly has just the bare essentials out now. We still have no idea on when or where she will moving to all we can do is hope it is not to far away from her work and my grandsons school. I am still struggling to get my blood sugars levels down, my own fault, I have not been eating properly and been eating a lot of things I shouldnt have, I am at present trying to follow the weight watchers diet, it has been successful for me in the past so hoping it will work again now. My sugar levels have gone down but are a little eratic, today they were a little high still but hopefully they will even out, I have 3 months before I have to go back and see the diabetic nurse and get them down so that I don't have to go onto injections.
> Ohio joy my heartfelt apologies to you for getting your name wrong, I must admit I didn't see the i, my eyes have been playing up, unfortunately a side effect of the diabetis but I do have a pair of glasses that I am supposed to wear when I am on the computer, I really will try and wear them more often in future. Take care all, my thoughts and prayers to everyone in need. lyn x


----------



## iamsam

it cooling down here caren - even the humidity is not as bad - this afternoon though it was very hot and very humid - I turned on my air for a while.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like it is pretty warm there too. I have all the windows and doors opened here too. The AC died today it is pretty warm inside. The pouring rain sounds good about now, even the pool is too warm. 7pm here, hoping for it to cool down some after dark.


----------



## mjs

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you enjoyed the programme, Hampton Court is on the River Thames. It's well worth a visit even when the flower show is not on.


I think that is where Queen Mary's dollhouse is?


----------



## iamsam

not to worry gagesmom - I haven't started on it yet.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Sorry Sam I have put the wrong link on my ravelry page and here.
> I have to get it figured out. Promise I will get you the right one.


----------



## iamsam

what a way to ruin a good cup of coffee.

sam



jknappva said:


> LOL!! I drink several cups of coffee every day but by the time I doctor it with milk and artificial sweetener, it's more like mildly coffee flavored milk!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I will take one of each.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I think this is it, but Jinx will tell us for sure when she gets back sometime after the race.
> http://www.braums.com/menus/ice-cream-fountain/sundaes/


----------



## gottastch

I am so happy for all going to the Knit-A-Palooza and sad because I can't go  

DH and I spent most of the day in our back yard weeding the garden and raspberries. Then we edged (pulled more weeds) around the patio under the deck. Our hands hurt tonight from all that work and my legs feel like lead. After we got cleaned up we made kabobs for dinner...chicken, onion, zucchini and potato. We got teeny tiny potatioes at the farmers market. I put them all in the microwave for 5 minutes and they were slightly underdone...perfect to put on the skewers and finish up on the grill. I sprayed all with balsamic vinegar and a little spray of olive oil, salt and pepper...they were very yummy! I will be in bed early tonight and already know tomorrow will be a painful day...should learn by now to do things a little at a time and not try to get rid of all the weeds in one day! Someday I will learn!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Caren, love the hair. We are big on purple around here, too, but I have never had it in my hair (DD has, though)
> 
> Thank you, this is one of my favorite shades. My friend told me I should get pink and green streaks through it. I opted for NOT this time,maybe around halloween.


another purple hair story: When my son was in grade 12 he came with me to where I was taking my hairstyling licence. He had been talking about this guy in his class who had smurf blue hair and everyone thought it was cool. (My son has jet black hair, long long legs, and stood at 6ft.) His father forbade him to get blue hair. Well, we got home just before supper time from the hairstyling place. My son strolled into the house with his head held high. He sauntered past John a couple of times while John looked at his hair. :shock: John was about to say something to Eric when Eric turned, looked him in the eyes and said "It isn't blue" and he left the room. I stood ten feet tall as I admired my handsome son. He had come home with eggplant purple hair! 
My husband never did say anything and this was the first time that I saw him without anything to say. lol Zoe


----------



## iamsam

we will look for you and dh next year Kathy.

sam



gottastch said:


> I am so happy for all going to the Knit-A-Palooza and sad because I can't go  DH and I spent most of the day in our back yard weeding the garden and raspberries. Then we edged (pulled more weeds) around the patio under the deck. Our hands hurt tonight from all that work and my legs feel like lead. After we got cleaned up we made kabobs for dinner...chicken, onion, zucchini and potato...got teeny tiny ones at the farmers market. I put them all in the microwave for 5 minutes and they were slightly undedone...perfect to put on the skewers and finish up on the grill. I sprayed all with balsamic vinegar and a little spray of olive oil, salt and pepper. they were very yummy! I will be in bed early tonight and already know tomorrow will be a painful day...should learn by now to do things a little at a time and not try to get rid of all the weeds in one day! Someday I will learn!!!


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> what a way to ruin a good cup of coffee.
> 
> sam


Ditto,


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> Dearest Zoe, you always have plan B waiting in the wings if plan A fails!! LOL!
> JuneK


June, I may need a sidekick with me if plan C is needed! you game??????? Zoe


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> we will look for you and dh next year Kathy.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> We also have a piece of construction/landscaping equipment called a bobcat.


And up here sometimes a bobcat is referring to the truck portion of the semi trucks if it is not pulling a trailer. hahah, we got names for everything!!!! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Shirley, my dream is to someday see a whale in the wild like that. I saw their water spouts when I lived in Fla. as a child but never saw them jump up like that. Fabulous photo.


He sent me 17 pictures. They went straight into the Strait of Juan de Fuca into US waters to find the whales. Very exciting as they were in a huge raft with a very powerful motor -- and had to wear special suits. It was a great experience for them all.,


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> I'm going to Victoria next week and hope to do some whale watching as well! Different ends and sides of the world but still.
> Lovely looking whales. The colours look like toys. Didn't realise that they really are that colour.


They are Orca's or 'killer whales --- and they are huge.

They found two pods and lots of activity. they were out for 5 hours -- and loved every minute of it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> maybe this is a new thing with the new owners.
> 
> sam


Could be Sam. I would suspect that you are not blacklisted either, do you suppose? lol, Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> I am so happy for all going to the Knit-A-Palooza and sad because I can't go


Me, too...I'm still trying to figure out Skype...if I don't get it sorted out, I will still be there in spirit for sure!


----------



## Designer1234

I would not be surprised if this is something recent. I have been talking to admin a lot since I started the workshops. Always got one word answers - very abrupt. The week before the change over to the new section I got some actual sentences and we communicated very well. I would not be surprised if the rumours might be true that there is a new Owner. He/she was quite pleasant and cooperative and we had a real conversation. 

Well, all you lucky people going to Sam's the time is nearly here. Hard to believe that it is upon us. I will be thinking of you all constantly and wishing I was there with you all.

I feel much more comfortable contacting them. 

It is a lovely summer's day here and the Calgary Stampede has been amazingly successful considering it was under water a week before it started. We are going to watch the finals tonight -- 
We have our favorite Chuckwagon driver Jason Glass and he is doing really well - hopefully will win the big money. I watched the rodeo today. The finals are all tonight so I will be watching. 

I was not too impressed that they held it with all the people flooded but I think it might have been a good thing. Morale is very good here and we are working away at cleaning up the mess . Life goes on. 

I did some felting today -- made a bowl for Gayle (dil) but I decided it needs one more cycle. I also re did my second hat and I like it a lot better now. I am really enjoying felting. 

I am on a second sock of the toe up, magic loop pair I started a couple of weeks ago but got side tracked making hats for the flood victims. I am going to finish it tomorrow hopefully. 

As the weather is so nice and as I am not too tied up with the workshops this month, we decided we would head up to Jasper Park on Tuesday - visit some friends in HInton and go to some places near Jasper that we haven't visited for years. We started out last month but the rain stopped us. We are both looking forward to it. Only be gone for 3 or 4 days but at least we will get away. I will be back in time to join in the skype conversation,hopefully.

Took the family out for dinner tonight - it was great as both my daughter who is a flight attendant is in town, and my son and family so we had lots of good visiting. We have a small family and with two flight attendants with two different airlines in the family it is hard to get together. I don't cook much any more so we like to take the kids out as Kelly's wife Gayle puts on meals for the family all the time. 

So, it has been a nice day.

Back to watching the Stampede finals.


----------



## jheiens

Melyn--Please stop apologizing about the spelling of my last name. I was afraid that the mistake was resulting from a health problem such as diabetes not under control. Any poster who was interested in your post or mine surely knew who you were referring to in your posts. If not, they probably didn't notice. Please forget it. We were married for many months before my mother could keep the spelling of Heiens correct AND consistent. lolol It really is okay.

We were all concerned about you and your daughter and had begun to fear terrible things having happened.

Please take care of yourself and remember that we love and care about you. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marikayknits

thewren said:


> what a great way to spend your birthday aran - I have never seen an egret in the wild. and what a great gift from your brother and husband - I have been thinking about a kindle - at least it would do away with the piles of books I have stacked around that I am trying to figure how to hide for next weekend. Heidi said we could hide them in the attic - lol.
> 
> sam


Sam,
I am not able to attend Knitapalooza this year, but I am sure that piles of books laying around is one thing that makes all of us on KTP kindred spirits!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I love short hair - shampoo - towel dry and I am on my way.
> 
> sam


lol, no need for Aqua Net? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I will take one of each.
> 
> sam


I'm with you there!


----------



## Poledra65

Melyn, hopes and prayers that all works out soon. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> another purple hair story: When my son was in grade 12 he came with me to where I was taking my hairstyling licence. He had been talking about this guy in his class who had smurf blue hair and everyone thought it was cool. (My son has jet black hair, long long legs, and stood at 6ft.) His father forbade him to get blue hair. Well, we got home just before supper time from the hairstyling place. My son strolled into the house with his head held high. He sauntered past John a couple of times while John looked at his hair. :shock: John was about to say something to Eric when Eric turned, looked him in the eyes and said "It isn't blue" and he left the room. I stood ten feet tall as I admired my handsome son. He had come home with eggplant purple hair!
> My husband never did say anything and this was the first time that I saw him without anything to say. lol Zoe


 :thumbup: Mine had bright blue when he was in school, people asked how I could let him do that to his hair, I said if that's the worst thing he ever does then I'm really blessed. And it always fades/grows out. lolol...DStepmother just did hers Green and Blue. lol, looked cool, she had it pink and purple but the pink faded really really fast.


----------



## cmaliza

Good evening, All.....oh my...SOOO many pages! I had to give up on the last 2 weeks. I just can't catch up! 200 pages? That MUST be a record! Call Guinnes! I've gotten as far as page 19, but I am so sleepy I have to shut down. I hope I can catch up..problem is watching Le Tour de France takes up a good portion of the morning Hehe. I haven't caught all the details, but Warm energies winging their way to Bentley. Also to all who need support. Knit-a-palooza is just around the corner! Gonna' be fun!
Birthday greetings to all....everyone of us! Glad everyone was born! I'll try to catch up...probably won't be able to comment too much....just running out of time!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## pammie1234

I'm off to bed as well. I hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## gagesmom

night all


----------



## Poledra65

Well Ladies and Gentlemen, I must get to bed, early morning tomorrow as we have to go to Ft. Collins again, leaving by 7, just have to run by the bank real quick first. I may or may not be able to get on before tomorrow evening so everyone stay safe, healthy, and happy. Love and hugs, night.


----------



## Spider

Wish I could sleep. Good night to all!, just moved to the couch downstairs so I could turn the TV on and DH can get some sleep. So will flip through the stations. Rest well all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Wish I could sleep. Good night to all!, just moved to the couch downstairs so I could turn the TV on and DH can get some sleep. So will flip through the stations. Rest well all.


sorry to hear that Spider! hoping you do get some rest!


----------



## Lurker 2

End of a chilly day, but sunny after all. drinking soup to warm the tummy. Most people on my buddy list seem to be off-line- that is good because it means people have a life. Fale rang me earlier, which is always nice- I was explaining that I am working on finding homes for the dogs- thank goodness I don't have cats to worry about as well. I am keeping warm with my hot water bottle. It is too expensive to run the heater- so I have to pile on the clothes also. Thank goodness for the cowls I have been making- but I really need to construct another jumper. Time to have something more to eat, and maybe a coffee.


----------



## Spider

Seems like we are both awake. You have the cold and we have had nothing but heat and humidity and the last two days clouds and today and rain.
I have a hard time with those conditions. When I was working at the antique store on Friday I got sick from the heat in the building. With all the lights on and it was so warm outside. Had to leave work 20 minutes early. Just started to close in on me. Sat was better.it was hard to even crochet, it was so hot in the building.
Today have been lazy.
Soup is a good way to warm up and it sound alike the hot water bottle will help. Have you found homes for the dogs??? They will miss you. I am sure you are busy with plans and packing. Any definite day for the actual move?.
My friend here in the states just had to give her dog away, her husband decided after four years that he really didn't like her dog. She is having a tough time even knowing he is at a good home. It is so hard to not have our pets.
Keep warm!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Dreamweaver, Are you enjoying the rain? It is so nice here and things are do dry. Enjoying the cool and wet.


Lovin' it. A great excuse to stay in jammies all day... and the plants can water themselves. The cooler temps are most appreciated. I'm hoping we get some more... I'm even going to take a walk in it if we have some in the morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Love orchids and have tried many times to grow them.


One year, my BFF's husband gave us all the "leftover" orchids form a Target sale. They were pretty sad, but I put them oUTSiDE in a planter on a protected wall with light but no direct sun. they bloomed like crazy. I would bring them in for the winter to the front window... They were great for about 3 years. I foolishly decided they needed repotting... That was the end of the orchids.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> will expect you and Gerry next year jynx - you will be up and running by then.
> 
> sam
> 
> As to the brother - his track record isn't very good.


With bells on...

I am going to cut brother some slack as I find that mom told him to wait until it wasn't so hot.... Well, this is Texas... and I can't say that Joplin, MO is all that comfortable in the summer either. I may call and see when he was THINKING about coming and remind him that he really can't listen to mom... She isn't aware of real situation.... and that is why I've asked that they call me when they talk to her so we can help with schedule info. etc.


----------



## Marianne818

Have no idea why I am awake.. LOL.. wait yes I do.. had to watch a movie with Mom.. :shock: Wanted to catch up before this week got away from me as last weeks posts did. LOL. 
I wish all could be joining us for the Knit-a-palooza, you will all be missed for sure!! There is Skype and those that are having problems with it, talk with Gwen, she seems to have a lot of answers! 
Had a long day of rain, even C is getting depressed, would be awesome to see the sun for a few days, forecast is for partly cloudy on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.. sure hope they won't change it! Would be a great mental boost for sure!
Good morning to those just waking, good evening if someone is in that time zone.. Sweet dreams to those that are heading to dreamland! 
Many Hugs, Much Love and Always in my Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I have some in my baking cabinet right now.


It's the best... though I do love it when DD flies to Mexico and brings me the big bottle of vanilla from there....


----------



## darowil

Rather expensive but maybe more comfortable than bubble wrap? 
try again- that was the wrong link! Think I've worked out to ge tyou the right link rather than my email!http://ebm.e.spotlight.com.au/c/tag/hBR41ekB8WmRUB8z2njAAB3SrEP/doc.html?t_params=CARD_ID%3D2730015531661%26EMAIL%3Ddarowil%2540yahoo.com


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sugarsugar,

To answer your question on lightning bugs, I don't think they are even in Australia at all, never seen them and never thought they were real as only seen anything along this lines on the cartoons. Didn't even know they were real. Must be a sight to see though.

Read some more and found Darowil had supplied an answer. Would be interesting to see them.


----------



## iamsam

the piles of books bother Heidi more than they bother me. lol

we will be looking for you to attend next year for sure.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Sam,
> I am not able to attend Knitapalooza this year, but I am sure that piles of books laying around is one thing that makes all of us on KTP kindred spirits!!


----------



## iamsam

my hair hasn't been long enough for aqua net for a good many years. my nose hairs are finally unstuck.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> lol, no need for Aqua Net? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right Sam...and it will only be 4 1/2 days until I see you so I guess I'll have to put on a stick on bow so folks will know I'm a girl...ROFL!!! Really doesn't bother me since it does grow fairly quickly. Sure is easy to care for too!


I used to tape bows in first DD's hair so that people would know she was a girl... She learned to walk very early but the in-laws had a marble coffee table and she tended to bump the corner and have black eyes until grandpa banned the table to the attic.

I am liking mine a whole lot better now that trendy GD has seen it and given it an unsolicited... "I like your pixie cut".....


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> And up here sometimes a bobcat is referring to the truck portion of the semi trucks if it is not pulling a trailer. hahah, we got names for everything!!!! Zoe


That looks like it might warrent the phone call and story more. The picture of a large tractor running away and leaving the baby one was struggling to match up with anything. Animals are a long way down our list of things we picture when we hear the word. What type of size are they? Are they a danger to anything in particular? For example you wouldn't want a tiger wandering into your garage.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I think you are one of the few other women that stop for the races. My house goes nuts cause I watch them and they are not big fans. The grandsons however will sit right with me. I record them for Seth so he can watch when ever he wants.


I've always had a need for speed. Open wheel racing is my favorite and it was kind of a rite of passage to be allowed to go to Indy with the grown-ups. I did blow a gasket when DH brought home 2 cars, one with engine, one with body, and we had a one car garage and two little kids. After many months of watching NO PROGRESS, I left for the grocery store one day and told him they had better be gone by the time I got home or I would be gone. He and buddy had a hard time finding a junk yard that afternoon........


----------



## iamsam

very nice darowil - definitely more comfortable and probably cooler.

sam



darowil said:


> Rather expensive nut maybe more comfortable than bubble wrap?
> try again- that was the wrong link! Think I've worked out to ge tyou the right link rather than my email!http://ebm.e.spotlight.com.au/c/tag/hBR41ekB8WmRUB8z2njAAB3SrEP/doc.html?t_params=CARD_ID%3D2730015531661%26EMAIL%3Ddarowil%2540yahoo.com


----------



## iamsam

think I am headed for bed - weary tonight. then it is almost two in the morning.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, Thank you for all your messages and hugs, you will never know just how much it means to me to know that I have met and become 1 of such a great bunch of people here at the KTP. I did try and keep up with last weeks TP but am afraid it just ran away from me


This *is* a great group and they don't require that we are keep up... just drop in when you can... The main thing for you to do is concentrate on getting healthy. I'm sure the stress of your daughter's situation is not helping.... Keep in mind that you can't take care of others if you haven't taken care of yourself first. Stress can really mess with your body.... Hope everything gets settled fairly soon so that you can get back to a more normal schedule.... It will all work out for the best,,,,, it just doesn't always look that way when you are in the middle of a big change....

[


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> T.... Keep in mind that you can't take care of others if you haven't taken care of yourself first. Stress can really mess with your body....
> 
> [


And just you make sure you take your own advice! Many in this group could do with taking this advice actually .


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> I've driven through Weatherford but unfortunately didn't know about Hamms. Just learned recently that Mary Martin was from Weatherford--and that there is a statue of her in her Peter Pan role.


Yes, it is a cute little town and Larry Hagman, her son, spent some time there as well. In fact, he may have been buried there when he passed this year... but my memory is a little foggy. Hamm's is on the way out to the nursery farm where DH picks up plants and is famous for their peach treats. People will make a day of it to drive out for their ice cream..... and the wide variety of peaches they grow..... We'll make it a Sunday drive to get mom's car out on the highway one day soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> What is Braums sundae??


Braums is an ice cream store here... There are several and I thought they were nationwide, but probably not... Like a Baskin-Robins only bigger and often have a small grocery section with their own milk, etc.... The joint is really hopping on a hot night in Texas and they make the best sundaes.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I think this is it, but Jinx will tell us for sure when she gets back sometime after the race.
> http://www.braums.com/menus/ice-cream-fountain/sundaes/


That is it!!! and a good thing the closest one to us closed..... It used to be that DH could get there and back before anything melted .. Now we have to go a little bit further and eat there..... My waistline thinks that is an improvement.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> A bobcat here is a tractor- so was very puzzled -thought a small and large tractor, but then it ran off! Eventually realised that a bobcat is actually an animal.


We have bobcat tractors/diggers too... The real animal is not a huge cat, but still a wild animal and will attack small pets, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> maybe this is a new thing with the new owners.
> 
> sam


Shows you what I don't know. I didn't know there were new owners but definitely noticed a different tone. I just thought our original Admin had added some help......


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to remember that one - I cut both DH and DGS's hair and haven't had to yet, but if I ever do a really bad job, then I'll tell them to just wait two weeks.


I was relieved of that job many, many years ago. DH asked me to trim his neckline,,, I wasn't really in the mood and distracted and made a little boo-boo. He had to fill hairline in on the neck with my eyebrow pencil for a few weeks. Funny, he's never asked me to do that again......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Mine had bright blue when he was in school, people asked how I could let him do that to his hair, I said if that's the worst thing he ever does then I'm really blessed. And it always fades/grows out. lolol...DStepmother just did hers Green and Blue. lol, looked cool, she had it pink and purple but the pink faded really really fast.


Times sure have changed. When I was in HS, a group of kids decided to wear school colors... green pants, white shirts and put green streaks in hair. They were all suspended and sent home to change.... Now, dress codes do exist but are pretty darned lenient IMHO....


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Braums is an ice cream store here... There are several and I thought they were nationwide, but probably not... Like a Baskin-Robins only bigger and often have a small grocery section with their own milk, etc.... The joint is really hopping on a hot night in Texas and they make the best sundaes.....


Milk- thats what I was meant to get when I went out today! So do I go out again or make dowith black coffee? Don't mind it black. Bu tif I go out again I might buy more chocolate. Got some for swaps and ate one bag as soon as I got home- when I went ot put it away I already had one there and I really only needed two didn't i? after all I only do a swap once a month.
Guess who is not fasting today?


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I was relieved of that job many, many years ago. DH asked me to trim his neckline,,, I wasn't really in the mood and distracted and made a little boo-boo. He had to fill hairline in on the neck with my eyebrow pencil for a few weeks. Funny, he's never asked me to do that again......


Sounds like a good slip to make. Maryanne as a child would often 'trim' her fringe- will not very effective outcomes.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> And just you make sure you take your own advice! Many in this group could do with taking this advice actually .


I have been duly chastised by many this week so I'll be having the house cleaner come in this week, even if it is not a good day for my schedule... I really haven't been trying to overdo.... just thought that 2+ months would allow a LITTLE bit of work/excercise other than just walking.... Then again, with the next surgery so close, no sense in starting something I can't finish......


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Milk- thats what I was meant to get when I went out today! So do I go out again or make dowith black coffee? Don't mind it black. Bu tif I go out again I might buy more chocolate. Got some for swaps and ate one bag as soon as I got home- when I went ot put it away I already had one there and I really only needed two didn't i? after all I only do a swap once a month.
> Guess who is not fasting today?


If you are not fasting and it is before midnight...... a milk/chocolate run might be nice... Ater all, you don't want to start out the morning with a substandard cup of coffee..... On the other hand, if it requires getting dressed again..... forget it and be very motivated to go for a walk for that first cup of coffee.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm caught up. It is 1:30 and I know the phone will ring early tomorrow since I didn't call the cleaning lady. Besides, have t o shower and change dressings before DH gets off to work. I know I shouldn't get on the computer this late, but fell asleep in chair so I have a second wind now.... Bad habits are hard to break.... but off I go to try and sleep See you all in my tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I have been duly chastised by many this week so I'll be having the house cleaner come in this week, even if it is not a good day for my schedule... I really haven't been trying to overdo.... just thought that 2+ months would allow a LITTLE bit of work/excercise other than just walking.... Then again, with the next surgery so close, no sense in starting something I can't finish......


What a lovely excuse to sit around for a couple of weeks- well enough to appreciate it and you can tell yourself you are building up strength for the next surgery- making sure you don't weaken those tummy muscles before they get cut again! But by all means keep up the walking- you need to be in a good physical state just not overdoing it. At least this time you canwork on getting yourself fir for surgery- not an option when it is an emergency.
And do small things that don't involve straining your tummy muscles- mind you they are used in a lot of things we do! Listen to what your wound doctor tells you- he sounds like he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> If you are not fasting and it is before midnight...... a milk/chocolate run might be nice... Ater all, you don't want to start out the morning with a substandard cup of coffee..... On the other hand, if it requires getting dressed again..... forget it and be very motivated to go for a walk for that first cup of coffee.....


Its only 4pm here. I do drink it black, but tend to leave that for my starving days. Could starve tomorrow and then I won't need milk! David's away so he doesn't need milk.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Rookieretiree,

You are not the only one waiting on a new laptop. Mine was a 2nd hand reconditioned one when I got it 5 years ago and worked great until about 18 months ago when it caught a trojan virus. It is also xp operating system which is now on the way out. I also don't have a lot of money to spend so may go for rent, try, buy scheme to get it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Man, we were a chatty bunch last week, I have just reached the automated message sending me to part 3 for last weeks ktp. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Pontuf

Same with Clarence but with peas. I mixed them with his dog food. His bowl would be licked clean and the shiny little peas would be 
In the bottom of the bowl. Don't know how he did it but it cracked me up! 



thewren said:


> had a dog that wouldn't eat peaches even though I would try to hide it it was always left in the bowl licked clean.
> 
> sam


----------



## PurpleFi

mjs said:


> I think that is where Queen Mary's dollhouse is?


Queen Mary's Dolls house is just up the road from me at Windsor Castle and my GD wants it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.

**********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************



Some more flowers from Hampton Court


----------



## sugarsugar

ChrisEl said:


> Have been busy with the logistics of switching to a new phone/Internet delivery system. On the last (lengthy!) TP there was a mention of the great film An Affair to Remember, which always makes me think of another favorite film, Sleepless in Seattle, and the great scene where the actress who plays Tom Hanks sister tearfully recounts the plot of An Affair to Remember. Makes me sad to think that there will be no more Nora Ephron films or books---she died not too long ago. You've Got Mail is another favorite. All great movies to watch with a cup of tea and some knitting....


 :thumbup: And please sir and guess whos coming to dinner.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, but also Happy Birthday to Kathleendoris in Britain! Forgot to check just exactly where!
> Have a lovely day, both of you!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Its causing you a few headaches this dreambird isn't it? Not a dream thats for sure- more like a nightmare.


I have it sorted :thumbup: After doing the first feather I just did my own thing til it looked about right. Well at least I ended up with the right number of stitches - I think this one is going to be a Phsycadelic
Dreambird!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> another purple hair story: When my son was in grade 12 he came with me to where I was taking my hairstyling licence. He had been talking about this guy in his class who had smurf blue hair and everyone thought it was cool. (My son has jet black hair, long long legs, and stood at 6ft.) His father forbade him to get blue hair. Well, we got home just before supper time from the hairstyling place. My son strolled into the house with his head held high. He sauntered past John a couple of times while John looked at his hair. :shock: John was about to say something to Eric when Eric turned, looked him in the eyes and said "It isn't blue" and he left the room. I stood ten feet tall as I admired my handsome son. He had come home with eggplant purple hair!
> My husband never did say anything and this was the first time that I saw him without anything to say. lol Zoe


I love it, brilliant. Reminds me of the time my son wanted blond streaks. I told him he could have whatever he wanted and did the streaks for him. The next day he was summoned to the headmasters office and asked who had put those streaks in his hair. Boy was I in trouble, but my son was always very careful as to what he asked me for from then on.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> And up here sometimes a bobcat is referring to the truck portion of the semi trucks if it is not pulling a trailer. hahah, we got names for everything!!!! Zoe


What a gorgeous cat.


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> The heat has invaded my brain! I hear the two daughters, sons-in-law and five grandchildren have take the small inflatable boat to the little beach at Ballyhalbert. All great fun for the little ones and these days build family memories and life-long bonds between cousins.


Sound like great fun for them. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> My son and his gf were out boating on the BC coast yesterday. Here is a picture they sent me. Zoe


Beautiful photo! Wow that water is so blue. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> My garden is shot.. the plants are just sogged so badly that the leaves are falling off. Guess when it stops raining I will pull them (if it ever stops raining that is). My roses however are blooming! I cut one from each plant and put in a vase for mom's breakfast tray. Won't go into all the details but she cried and told me I was my father's child and I am so very much like my GM.


Oh isnt that sweet? Sorry about the other plants though.


----------



## dollyclaire

mjs said:


> I think that is where Queen Mary's dollhouse is?


I think it is now in Windsor Castle, I seem to remember a tv programme about it being at the castle. There is a lovely book about it and if you look for the royal collection Queen Mary's dolls house you can do an interactive tour of it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Have finally finished skimming all three parts of last weeks ktp. Now I see we are already up to 61 pages. Will we set another new record this week?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it cooling down here caren - even the humidity is not as bad - this afternoon though it was very hot and very humid - I turned on my air for a while.
> 
> sam


It cooled down over night to almost tolerable sleeping temps. They are promising hotter weather today high 80's to mid 90's F, (30's C). Can see the pool getting a lot of use today.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> My Son Kelly and his family spent the last week in Victoria - they went whale watching - also went for 'high tea' at the hotel Bessborough in Victoria, and the Butchard Gardens to look at the Butterfly house.
> 
> thought you might like these pictures


Wow.! They look a bit close though for my liking. Fabulous photos. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> When DH and I began dating, lo these many years ago, I tried to learn to drink coffee because that is what grown-ups did. By the time I had doctored it to the hundreds of calories and still didn't like the taste, I decided that as an adult I didn't have to drink it at all. So, I didn't. Just tea, water or Coke, please.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I also dont like coffee in any way. Tea, Milo or water basically


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> A bobcat here is a tractor- so was very puzzled -thought a small and large tractor, but then it ran off! Eventually realised that a bobcat is actually an animal.


 :thumbup: Mmm that was my first thought also. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> I've always had a need for speed. Open wheel racing is my favorite and it was kind of a rite of passage to be allowed to go to Indy with the grown-ups. I did blow a gasket when DH brought home 2 cars, one with engine, one with body, and we had a one car garage and two little kids. After many months of watching NO PROGRESS, I left for the grocery store one day and told him they had better be gone by the time I got home or I would be gone. He and buddy had a hard time finding a junk yard that afternoon........


 The first time I told one of my friends I had a need for speed, she looked at me with the most horrified look on her face. She hated anything to do with racing. The ex was forever bringing home cars like that. It wouldn't have been so bad if he actually fixed them. Bikes are my favorite, my uncle's fault. He took me out when I was about seven or eight.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> And just you make sure you take your own advice! Many in this group could do with taking this advice actually .


That is so true, we give others advice and don't always follow it ourself. My daughter is always telling me that.


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Sugarsugar,
> 
> To answer your question on lightning bugs, I don't think they are even in Australia at all, never seen them and never thought they were real as only seen anything along this lines on the cartoons. Didn't even know they were real. Must be a sight to see though.
> 
> Read some more and found Darowil had supplied an answer. Would be interesting to see them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

Just saying good morning all, although it is half-way through the morning. I didn't sleep well and I'm going to take things gently for a while as I've various things to do but none are screamingly urgent. I suppose, as one gets older, accepting that sleep isn't guaranteed is inevitable.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.
> 
> **********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************
> 
> Some more flowers from Hampton Court


 HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU

Love all the flowers you are posting, they go wonderfully with my morning coffee. One of the other sites I belong to we post morning coffee. For the coffee lovers out there.


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> I have been duly chastised by many this week so I'll be having the house cleaner come in this week, even if it is not a good day for my schedule... I really haven't been trying to overdo.... just thought that 2+ months would allow a LITTLE bit of work/excercise other than just walking.... Then again, with the next surgery so close, no sense in starting something I can't finish......


Now that sounds like a good plan. Little bits of work and exercise. Slow and steady wins the race. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.
> 
> **********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************
> 
> Some more flowers from Hampton Court


 :thumbup: That pond is looking good..  :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaDi

Good morning all! Having a tough time keeping up  but enjoy the conversation among good friends. Have been babysitting quite a bit over the past week. DD was out of town for a wedding and worked a few days. She's a music teacher and gives summer lessons for her school district. Love those boys, but look forward to a little time to myself. Thanks for the company while I had my coffee, along with the recipes and photos. Birthday wishes if it's yours and well wishes to others. Envy those trying to stay warm. It's been brutally hot and humid in PA!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a gas (petrol) that advertised "put a tiger in your tank" for their product. So maybe there was a tiger in the garage after all -- only in the car gas tank.



darowil said:


> That looks like it might warrent the phone call and story more. The picture of a large tractor running away and leaving the baby one was struggling to match up with anything. Animals are a long way down our list of things we picture when we hear the word. What type of size are they? Are they a danger to anything in particular? For example you wouldn't want a tiger wandering into your garage.


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> Just saying good morning all, although it is half-way through the morning. I didn't sleep well and I'm going to take things gently for a while as I've various things to do but none are screamingly urgent. I suppose, as one gets older, accepting that sleep isn't guaranteed is inevitable.


Good morning/afternoon. How is the weather there today, are you getting this heat wave? Today I am going to take things easy Elishia (#1 daughter) is coming over with 3 of the grandsons. Love when they are here. 
I know what you mean about sleep evading you, I have been up for some time now.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the adults have left- so it is now just the Pufflings!


I saw, about 20 minutes ago, what looked like an adult puffin, have the pufflings come into adult plummage?


----------



## RookieRetiree

That would be like our Oberweiss stores which are run by an independent dairy....the grocery stores are now beginning to sell their products. Oberweiss resurrected the home delivery of milk for awhile, but I think they've given up on that now that the grocery stores are on board.


Dreamweaver said:


> Braums is an ice cream store here... There are several and I thought they were nationwide, but probably not... Like a Baskin-Robins only bigger and often have a small grocery section with their own milk, etc.... The joint is really hopping on a hot night in Texas and they make the best sundaes.....


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> what a way to ruin a good cup of coffee.
> 
> sam


My dear Sam, to each his own!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

GrandmaDi said:


> Good morning all! Having a tough time keeping up  but enjoy the conversation among good friends. Have been babysitting quite a bit over the past week. DD was out of town for a wedding and worked a few days. She's a music teacher and gives summer lessons for her school district. Love those boys, but look forward to a little time to myself. Thanks for the company while I had my coffee, along with the recipes and photos. Birthday wishes if it's yours and well wishes to others. Envy those trying to stay warm. It's been brutally hot and humid in PA!


Good morning!! Have a wonderful day. I love watching my grandsons but and glad when they go home too. The youngest Seth has been here nearly everyday for the past week, at 3 he is a handful. Yesterday he decided it was too hot to be outdoors, came in and said the bathtub was his new pool.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> June, I may need a sidekick with me if plan C is needed! you game??????? Zoe


You betcha!! Always ready for an adventure!
JuneK


----------



## GrandmaDi

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a gas (petrol) that advertised "put a tiger in your tank" for their product. So maybe there was a tiger in the garage after all -- only in the car gas tank.


LOL...the gas co. gave away stuffed tiger tails. For weeks we drove around with the tail tied to the gas cap. My dad didn't find it as funny as we did.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I found a Toshiba with Windows 8 operating system pretty cheap (at least compared to what I spent on the last one) and am trying to learn Windows 8 and all the other strange things that this computer does....i.e., double clicking doesn't work - I get a menu of options (open, etc.)---going through a learning curve. It's amazing how much smaller and lighter this one is....so far, I'm liking it and will love it once I get all my electronic files and pictures loaded from the back up disk. I didn't know how to reload the Contacts list for the email so I have to redo those, but that's not so hard to do.


busyworkerbee said:


> Rookieretiree,
> 
> You are not the only one waiting on a new laptop. Mine was a 2nd hand reconditioned one when I got it 5 years ago and worked great until about 18 months ago when it caught a trojan virus. It is also xp operating system which is now on the way out. I also don't have a lot of money to spend so may go for rent, try, buy scheme to get it.


----------



## Marianne818

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.
> 
> **********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************
> 
> Some more flowers from Hampton Court


Beautiful flowers and always love the pictures of your garden, the robin seems quite content :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

As the weather is so nice and as I am not too tied up with the workshops this month, we decided we would head up to Jasper Park on Tuesday - visit some friends in HInton and go to some places near Jasper that we haven't visited for years. We started out last month but the rain stopped us. We are both looking forward to it. Only be gone for 3 or 4 days but at least we will get away. I will be back in time to join in the skype conversation,hopefully.


Watched a show on tv about National Park railways last night....I'd seen it before...They showed Bannf (is that spelled right?!) and the area you've talked about visiting. I thought of you and the beautiful pictures you shared with us!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU
> 
> Love all the flowers you are posting, they go wonderfully with my morning coffee. One of the other sites I belong to we post morning coffee. For the coffee lovers out there.


Love the mugs!!!! Raising my cup and saying good-morning to you also :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

GrandmaDi said:


> Good morning all! Having a tough time keeping up  but enjoy the conversation among good friends. Have been babysitting quite a bit over the past week. DD was out of town for a wedding and worked a few days. She's a music teacher and gives summer lessons for her school district. Love those boys, but look forward to a little time to myself. Thanks for the company while I had my coffee, along with the recipes and photos. Birthday wishes if it's yours and well wishes to others. Envy those trying to stay warm. It's been brutally hot and humid in PA!


Good Morning GrandmaDi, hope you have a cooler day!!!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Mine had bright blue when he was in school, people asked how I could let him do that to his hair, I said if that's the worst thing he ever does then I'm really blessed. And it always fades/grows out. lolol...DStepmother just did hers Green and Blue. lol, looked cool, she had it pink and purple but the pink faded really really fast.


When my boys were in high school, the style was long hair and I never said a word about it. They both have curly hair and looked like they had blond afros. One day, my mom was in a restaurant with friends and a teen aged boy went by with long hair. A friend made some remark about his long hair. Mom told her if she had a teen aged boy, he could wear his hair any way he wanted. She wouldn't care as long as she had her son!! Just a gentle reminder that my sister had died before she turned 31 less than 15 years before!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Know what you mean....love DGS to bits, but am always glad of the weekends when I can get some alone time. It's been too hot to be outside here too so we've created all kinds of indoor activities. If any of you have gone out the the PurpleKitty website for patterns, just know that she has great ideas for kids too....I print off her "how to draw" pictures and DGS and I take each side of the easel -- last week's was a horse and I have to say it came out pretty good...next one is of an elephant.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning!! Have a wonderful day. I love watching my grandsons but and glad when they go home too. The youngest Seth has been here nearly everyday for the past week, at 3 he is a handful. Yesterday he decided it was too hot to be outdoors, came in and said the bathtub was his new pool.


----------



## jknappva

My friend here in the states just had to give her dog away, her husband decided after four years that he really didn't like her dog. She is having a tough time even knowing he is at a good home. It is so hard to not have our pets.
Keep warm!![/quote]

HMMM!! She probably would have done better to give the hubby away and kept the dog. My husband said he didn't like cats until my son's friend gave us a white American long hair...he changed his mind the first time Punkin wound around his neck purring!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love those mugs also....Good morning here. I think we're all set for our trip to Sam's. Just have housecleaning to do since I had my butt planted in the chair this weekend to work on the socks and things.



Marianne818 said:


> Love the mugs!!!! Raising my cup and saying good-morning to you also :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon. How is the weather there today, are you getting this heat wave? Today I am going to take things easy Elishia (#1 daughter) is coming over with 3 of the grandsons. Love when they are here.
> I know what you mean about sleep evading you, I have been up for some time now.


NanaCaren, didn't you say that your a/c went out? Girlfriend, I'd be on the phone early for a tech to come out!!! And he'd find me in the shadiest place with a fan going full blast and a big glass of iced tea in hand!! LOL


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> my hair hasn't been long enough for aqua net for a good many years. my nose hairs are finally unstuck.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam. LOL!! You're always good for a laugh. Between your 'stuck' nose hair and the suspenders holding up your tutu,I'm having a hard time catching my breath!!! ROFLMAO!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Love the mugs!!!! Raising my cup and saying good-morning to you also :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, they are my favorite souvenir from London. Good morning to you as well!! 
Tomorrow Jamie and I will be packing our bags!!!!! So excited for the week end!!!! WE will be leaving here about 7ish if I can get her out the door that early. :-D

NanaCaren, didn't you say that your a/c went out? Girlfriend, I'd be on the phone early for a tech to come out!!! And he'd find me in the shadiest place with a fan going full blast and a big glass of iced tea in hand!! LOL

They will be here at some point. The problem is the poor thing has been running non stop for over two weeks, it froze up.  Now it has to thaw out before they can figure out what of two parts need to be replaced. They will bring both parts with them so not much of a delay.


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> Mom told her if she had a teen aged boy, he could wear his hair any way he wanted. She wouldn't care as long as she had her son!! Just a gentle reminder that my sister had died before she turned 31 less than 15 years before!
> JuneK


Way to Go MOM! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Know what you mean....love DGS to bits, but am always glad of the weekends when I can get some alone time. It's been too hot to be outside here too so we've created all kinds of indoor activities. If any of you have gone out the the PurpleKitty website for patterns, just know that she has great ideas for kids too....I print off her "how to draw" pictures and DGS and I take each side of the easel -- last week's was a horse and I have to say it came out pretty good...next one is of an elephant.


What a good idea, thank you. I will have to do that with Seth next time he is here.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, they are my favorite souvenir from London. Good morning to you as well!!
> Tomorrow Jamie and I will be packing our bags!!!!! So excited for the week end!!!! WE will be leaving here about 7ish if I can get her out the door that early. :-D


How long a drive for you?? Ours is about 10 hours depending on how many "stop's" we have to make.. LOL Gwen and I both need to stop now and then and walk around, adds to the travel time true, but rather do that than be stove up upon arrival :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> Same with Clarence but with peas. I mixed them with his dog food. His bowl would be licked clean and the shiny little peas would be
> In the bottom of the bowl. Don't know how he did it but it cracked me up!


Our dog would do the same thing. We put some leftover stew in his bowl one night and he cleaned up everything except the little mound of peas!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.
> 
> **********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************
> 
> Some more flowers from Hampton Court


Thanks again for my morning fix!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.
> 
> **********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************
> Some more flowers from Hampton Court


Hi, just got my coffee and ready to start my day. Flowers are. So Special, thanks for starting my day with flowers, I really do look forward to it.
 such a nice way to start the day. Hot and humid, today will be in most of it, breathing not good already, and it's 7:15am. So hope all are well and better today then yesterday, pray your day be filled with joy, peace, comfort, healing, and may it be laced with lots of love. :-D


----------



## GrandmaDi

Mom told her if she had a teen aged boy, he could wear his hair any way he wanted. She wouldn't care as long as she had her son!! Just a gentle reminder that my sister had died before she turned 31 less than 15 years before!
JuneK[/quote]

Couldn't agree more! Hair was the least of my worries!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The first time I told one of my friends I had a need for speed, she looked at me with the most horrified look on her face. She hated anything to do with racing. The ex was forever bringing home cars like that. It wouldn't have been so bad if he actually fixed them. Bikes are my favorite, my uncle's fault. He took me out when I was about seven or eight.


My youngest son has my 'need for speed' so he's been drag-racing since he was a teenager..he's now in his mid-50's. He also buys old cars but he DOES fix them up! He has a nice collection of 'muscle cars'. And races one of them. (by the way, he does his racing at a legitimate race track...not on the roads!)
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl

dollyclaire said:


> I think it is now in Windsor Castle, I seem to remember a tv programme about it being at the castle. There is a lovely book about it and if you look for the royal collection Queen Mary's dolls house you can do an interactive tour of it.


Just had a lovely tour of Queen Mary's dollhouse! Had never heard of it before...thanks for sharing. I especially liked the library.
http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/visit/windsorcastle/what-to-see-and-do/queen-marys-dolls-house
The Chicagoans here can tell me if I am remembering correctly that there is another wonderful doll house in a museum there. I remember going to see it when I was in my teens, with my parents, on a quick trip to Chicago. That is, I think I remember that


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> How long a drive for you?? Ours is about 10 hours depending on how many "stop's" we have to make.. LOL Gwen and I both need to stop now and then and walk around, adds to the travel time true, but rather do that than be stove up upon arrival :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am not sure haven't put it into the GPS yet. :lol: Will be doing that probably today. Jamie tells me it is about 10 hours though, not too bad. Jamie will print out directions and have it on her phone as well. She tends to over do at times.


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got my coffee and ready to start my day. Flowers are. So Special, thanks for starting my day with flowers, I really do look forward to it.
> such a nice way to start the day. Hot and humid, today will be in most of it, breathing not good already, and it's 7:15am. So hope all are well and better today then yesterday, pray your day be filled with joy, peace, comfort, healing, and may it be laced with lots of love. :-D


Hope that your day will be better than the morning Sis.. the humidity is the kicker for me also.
Keeping you surrounded in prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

GrandmaDi said:


> Good morning all! Having a tough time keeping up  but enjoy the conversation among good friends. Have been babysitting quite a bit over the past week. DD was out of town for a wedding and worked a few days. She's a music teacher and gives summer lessons for her school district. Love those boys, but look forward to a little time to myself. Thanks for the company while I had my coffee, along with the recipes and photos. Birthday wishes if it's yours and well wishes to others. Envy those trying to stay warm. It's been brutally hot and humid in PA!


YES!!!!! So true. :-D


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I am not sure haven't put it into the GPS yet. :lol: Will be doing that probably today. Jamie tells me it is about 10 hours though, not too bad. Jamie will print out directions and have it on her phone as well. She tends to over do at times.


ROFL... Gwen has a GPS, I have it in my phone and my Nexus, plus we have a road atlas and I printed off the Google map directions. I think all the bases are covered.. LOL


----------



## ChrisEl

HMMM!! She probably would have done better to give the hubby away and kept the dog. My husband said he didn't like cats until my son's friend gave us a white American long hair...he changed his mind the first time Punkin wound around his neck purring!
JuneK[/quote]

DH's joke is that he knows I wanted a dog long before I wanted a husband....


----------



## GrandmaDi

Have a great day! Must head out for the day.

Pontuf, hope your feeling better. DH's test came back. He does not have celiac. Keeping fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## jheiens

DH's test came back. He does not have celiac. Keeping fingers crossed for you!![/quote]

Thank Heavens for that bit of good news!!

At least now you can find out how to deal with the actual problem.

Best wishes to you both. Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Hope that your day will be better than the morning Sis.. the humidity is the kicker for me also.
> Keeping you surrounded in prayers always :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks  Sis.


----------



## NanaCaren

MONDAY MORNING COFFEE!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> I think this is it, but Jinx will tell us for sure when she gets back sometime after the race.
> http://www.braums.com/menus/ice-cream-fountain/sundaes/


We dont have that brand of icecream around here.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Yippee!!!!    

Finished my waterfall. Pics up in next 2 days.

Shirley, thank you for your assistance when I needed it.

Time for bed, up earlier than I am used to tomorrow as it is now a work day.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a gas (petrol) that advertised "put a tiger in your tank" for their product. So maybe there was a tiger in the garage after all -- only in the car gas tank.


We had the ad same as kids- and the car on the ads had a tiger tail hanging out the petrol tank.


----------



## NanaCaren

This reminds me of the cakes mum made when we were young.


BANANA PUDDING POKE CAKE!!!

Ingredients

1 box yellow cake mix (& ingredients to make cake)
2 box (small) instant banana pudding
4 c milk
8 oz whipped topping
20 vanilla wafers, crushed
sliced bananas - use your own judgment

Directions

1 Follow the direction on the cake mix box to prepare the actual cake. Prepare it in a 9 x 13" pan. When golden, remove from over and let cool for a few minutes.
2 When just slightly cooled, use the end of a wooden spoon (the handle end) to poke holes into the baked cake. Don't be shy; make the holes big enough for the pudding to seep into and go deep enough with the spoon that you hit the bottom of the pan.
3 Next, prepare your pudding mixture. Combine your 4 cups of milk and the instant pudding mix; whisk until fully combined and there are no lumps.
4 Now it's time to fill those holes! Pour the pudding mixture ver the entire cake, taking care to get it into all your holes. Use the spoon to help really get it into the cake and spread evenly.
5 Refrigerate for apx two hours... or until set. Top with whipped topping, crushed vanilla wafers and sliced banana! Serve and enjoy. (Refrigerate any leftovers.


----------



## ptofValerie

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon. How is the weather there today, are you getting this heat wave? Today I am going to take things easy Elishia (#1 daughter) is coming over with 3 of the grandsons. Love when they are here.
> I know what you mean about sleep evading you, I have been up for some time now.


Cooler than of late but still warm and humid by our standards. I find it hard on the breathing although I don't suffer from hay-fever. Its the asthma that reacts a bit to the clammy air. I'm doing various tasks that aren't energetic. I hope you have a lovely time with your daughter and the grandchildren. I saw a lot of my family over the weekend and by yesterday evening the little ones were very tired.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> I was relieved of that job many, many years ago. DH asked me to trim his neckline,,, I wasn't really in the mood and distracted and made a little boo-boo. He had to fill hairline in on the neck with my eyebrow pencil for a few weeks. Funny, he's never asked me to do that again......


Wish we had thought of using that when I did the same to DS1 when he was in high school


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I am not sure haven't put it into the GPS yet. :lol: Will be doing that probably today. Jamie tells me it is about 10 hours though, not too bad. Jamie will print out directions and have it on her phone as well. She tends to over do at times.


Are you and Marianne sharing the driving? Does Jamie drive?
10 hours is fine if you can share- but will take a fair while with added stops. 
My dirve Sunday is around 6 1/2 to 7 hours with no other driver. My current plan is get up for the Saturday 5.30 Skype and then get the fianl organising done and leave as soon as we are ready. I've warned MAryanne that she will be disturbed about 7 as I will need to get to my computer. But with Mum hare as well she will have the spare bed so Marynane gets a mattress on the floor- surrounded by all my yarn the lucky girl.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Wish I could sleep. Good night to all!, just moved to the couch downstairs so I could turn the TV on and DH can get some sleep. So will flip through the stations. Rest well all.


Hope sleep found you before it got too late. Hugs


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Way to Go MOM! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She always had a ready answer. Once she slammed her thumb in her car door. After about a week or so, her thumb nail turned black. Someone told her she would probably lose her nail....she told them, she would think herself lucky if she didn't lose her THUMB!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> DH's test came back. He does not have celiac. Keeping fingers crossed for you!!


Thank Heavens for that bit of good news!!

At least now you can find out how to deal with the actual problem.

Best wishes to you both. Ohio Joy[/quote]

Another answered prayer.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> HMMM!! She probably would have done better to give the hubby away and kept the dog. My husband said he didn't like cats until my son's friend gave us a white American long hair...he changed his mind the first time Punkin wound around his neck purring!
> JuneK


DH's joke is that he knows I wanted a dog long before I wanted a husband....
[/quote]

LOL!!! Sounds like he knows "which side his bread is buttered on"!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This reminds me of the cakes mum made when we were young.
> 
> BANANA PUDDING POKE CAKE!!!
> 
> My grandmother used to make a delicious orange cake like that. She would boil sugar and fresh orange juice and pour it over the cake after poking holes in it. Then finish it with an glaze made with orange juice and conf. sugar. It was so delicious. I never could get the hang of doing it so it would taste as good as hers did!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Are you and Marianne sharing the driving? Does Jamie drive?
> 10 hours is fine if you can share- but will take a fair while with added stops.
> My dirve Sunday is around 6 1/2 to 7 hours with no other driver. My current plan is get up for the Saturday 5.30 Skype and then get the fianl organising done and leave as soon as we are ready. I've warned MAryanne that she will be disturbed about 7 as I will need to get to my computer. But with Mum hare as well she will have the spare bed so Marynane gets a mattress on the floor- surrounded by all my yarn the lucky girl.


 No, Marianne is riding with Gwen. I am coming from Upstate New York near the CAnadian boarder. I will do the driving only becasue I am not a good passenger. :-D
Jamie can drive if needed though. 10hours isn't too bad with stops to fill up and eat around 10ish.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the cakes mum made when we were young.
> 
> BANANA PUDDING POKE CAKE!!!
> 
> My grandmother used to make a delicious orange cake like that. She would boil sugar and fresh orange juice and pour it over the cake after poking holes in it. Then finish it with an glaze made with orange juice and conf. sugar. It was so delicious. I never could get the hang of doing it so it would taste as good as hers did!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> YUM to both. Plan to try Banana Pudding Poke Cake soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

GrandmaDi said:


> LOL...the gas co. gave away stuffed tiger tails. For weeks we drove around with the tail tied to the gas cap. My dad didn't find it as funny as we did.


Wonder if the same thing happened here- becuase I can see them in colour but we still had black and white TV so that explain the colour memory.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the cakes mum made when we were young.
> 
> BANANA PUDDING POKE CAKE!!!
> 
> My grandmother used to make a delicious orange cake like that. She would boil sugar and fresh orange juice and pour it over the cake after poking holes in it. Then finish it with an glaze made with orange juice and conf. sugar. It was so delicious. I never could get the hang of doing it so it would taste as good as hers did!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I 've had that one too, along with jello cake made the same way.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> No, Marianne is riding with Gwen. I am coming from Upstate New York near the CAnadian boarder. I will do the driving only becasue I am not a good passenger. :-D
> Jamie can drive if needed though. 10hours isn't too bad with stops to fill up and eat around 10ish.


I knew I would do it some time. For some reason I often find myself for mixing you both up- but have so far managed to sort my head out before I post! And once I do that I am stuck with the confusion- and if I try to hard to get rid of it I confuese myself even more! I'm not sure which one I thought I was talking to then! After all Marianne was visiting Gwen while you were in London with Jamie so why I had you and Jamie going with Marianne I don't know!

Is that 10 with stops or witout?
- 
Had no idea that New York was near the Canadian border! But then I know very little about he geography of the US anyway. Always thought it was West and round the middle I guess.
But I did find out where Ohio was the other day so I know about you are all gathering. About as far away from without leaving the US I think. me as you can get


----------



## Kathleendoris

darowil said:


> We had the ad same as kids- and the car on the ads had a tiger tail hanging out the petrol tank.


We had the same in Britain. I think it was Esso that ran the campaign. I do remember people having stripy 'tails' tied to their cars - I suppose they must have been given away free to customers.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> We had the same in Britain. I think it was Esso that ran the campaign. I do remember people having stripy 'tails' tied to their cars - I suppose they must have been given away free to customers.


And we think multinationalism is new? Could have been Esso- we had them though they are now gone.


----------



## pammie1234

I had the tiger tail also. In fact I may have it packed in some things I kept from High School. Gas was also about 20 cents!


----------



## sassafras123

Had wonderful time camping Julian,CA with DD,DSIL,DGS and DGS's girlfriend. Went to a wolf preserve. Amazing.
Just caught up.
Excited for all of you who can make knitapalooza.
Sassafras


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I knew I would do it some time. For some reason I often find myself for mixing you both up- but have so far managed to sort my head out before I post! And once I do that I am stuck with the confusion- and if I try to hard to get rid of it I confuese myself even more! I'm not sure which one I thought I was talking to then! After all Marianne was visiting Gwen while you were in London with Jamie so why I had you and Jamie going with Marianne I don't know!
> 
> Is that 10 with stops or witout?
> -
> Had no idea that New York was near the Canadian border! But then I know very little about he geography of the US anyway. Always thought it was West and round the middle I guess.
> But I did find out where Ohio was the other day so I know about you are all gathering. About as far away from without leaving the US I think. me as you can get


Probably because our travel time is the about the same amount of time.

That is with stops, 8 hours and 45 minutes straight through. So it is closer than when I drive to my sister's in Michigan.

I am ruffly 35 miles from the Canadian boarder. It takes me about 1 1/2 hours to get to Kingston, Ontario. I will be going there to pick up my son and his family 29th of July. I am sooooo excited I to see two of my grand daughters. They get so spoiled when they come to visit.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.
> 
> **********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************
> 
> Some more flowers from Hampton Court


Thanks for the lovely pic.s, especially love the robin! In return, here's my Kermit wingspan which I've just finished. I modified it as I went along to make the final sections larger, and added a button loop thanks to Designers idea. Still not too pleased with the colours .......

Woops, didn't attach the photo!


----------



## TNS

Kermit wingspan.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Kermit wingspan.


That is neat, I like it.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And we think multinationalism is new? Could have been Esso- we had them though they are now gone.


Our Esso stations are now Exxon...I think it was just a name change.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Kermit wingspan.


I HAVE to eventually try to make one of these!! It's lovely!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle

Morning all,

Up early and not sure why but decided to get motivated. Took the bind off out of the hat last night so decided to get it finished this morning. Put in 1 1/2" of ribbing and now need to bind off. Then onto the sock heels and leg part. If I have plans, the company usually calls for me to go to work. Fingers crossed as I need a couple loads this week before the KAP.

Hope everyone has had a great start to their week. Prayers and good wishes to all. Off to get breakfast although I have no idea what I want. Need to stick close to the diet so am limited. May just have some soup.

Talk to you all later,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> I LOVE your new haircut!!!!!! I need to do something again soon; getting a little unruly in the heat/humidity we've got going on again. It will be so easy for you to style...sooo cute!!!


Love the "new do", too! What is especially fun with short hair...is to wash it...and go! If you have some curl it takes care of itself. It looks like you have some natural curl, right? Either way, short hair is SOOO much easier to deal with! Enjoy!

Still working on catching up. It's a rest day for Le Tour so I have more time :-D :-D for the Tea Party.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> That looks like it might warrent the phone call and story more. The picture of a large tractor running away and leaving the baby one was struggling to match up with anything. Animals are a long way down our list of things we picture when we hear the word. What type of size are they? Are they a danger to anything in particular? For example you wouldn't want a tiger wandering into your garage.


More about the bobcat animal. Zoe 
http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/bobcat/

hahha, bobcats doing the square dance!


----------



## jknappva

I have a question for all my sisters and my bro, Sam, who have made knitted dogs. I'm looking for a book so I can make a couple for my great-great niece to come. Some of the ones I've seen here are so life like. The only books I found on Amazon didn't have patters that look that good. Perhaps it's just me. But anyone have any suggestions!? Would really appreciate you input.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> More about the bobcat animal. Zoe
> http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/bobcat/
> 
> hahha, bobcats doing the square dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Zoe- that tells me enough I reckon- answeres the questions I had. They do look nice- but then cats are usually very smart looking creatures.


----------



## darowil

Knit your own dog : easy-to-follow patterns for 25 pedigree pooches / Sally Muir & Joanna Osborne. 
I haven't knitted from these but have got the bulldog to do (for my football team!) and my memory is that they looked very real.


----------



## GrandmaDi

darowil said:


> And we think multinationalism is new? Could have been Esso- we had them though they are now gone.


It was Esso. I remember when gas reached 50 cents and thought that was crazy!


----------



## pammie1234

We used to have "gas wars" and it would go as low as 15 cents! Now I'm happy if I can get it below $3.50!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Our Esso stations are now Exxon...I think it was just a name change.
> JuneK


According to good old Wikipedia here in South Australia they are the On the Run petrol stations, but in the other states what was once Esso is now owned by 7 eleven. Esso was orginally linked to Exxon but sold out some time ago and are in at least the second set of hands since (once owend by Mobil). Sold as opposed to just a name change.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I know.....and, I take great advantage of it. The Chicago Yarn Crawl also happens that week and the local yarn shops have sidewalk sales (50-60% off) and have some of the representatives from the yarn companies come into their shops to give trunk shows (they're in town anyway)! It really is a great week to be in Chicago.


Pfui! Pfui! Pfui! I won't be in town then. I've not heard of the Chicago Yarn Crawl.....where does that happen? I only know of 2 yarn stores on the north side along Clark Street. Are they involved? I need details! 
Looking forward to Knit-a-palooza...and meeting all kinds of wonderful people!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> For those fly bites, mosquito bites, blackfly bites etc. You need to put something non-harmful on before you go out. A suggestion that does work and is non-harmful is put in 1 teaspoon of tea tree oil into 4 cups of water. Put in a spray bottle and shake it to get the tea tree mixed well with the water. Apply it. Warning: you need to shake it each time before you apply it. Also works for pets and horses. It is ok to use on babies/infants and small children.
> Zoe


What is tea tree oil? Where does one get it? I suffer so with insect bites. I fully sympathize with all who get bitten. I was outside for about 15 minutes and my arm is just a mess with bits....and they itch SO MUCH! Drives me crazy! Thank goodness for a screened in porch!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> CRAFT--otherwise known as Can't Remember A Flippin' Thing!!
> Ohio Joy


I'm beginning to wonder how many "translations" we can come up with for "F". :-D :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

A friend of mine shared this with me, looks so peaceful.

distant view of the town of kyle of lockalsh on the north west coast. &#65279;


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Puffin website:
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/webcams/close-up-webcam/


I, too, had lost the website (I've had so many @#$% computer probs this summer! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: ). anyway, did they change the camera position or site? The earlier cam view I had included a much broader area with water and an island (I forget its name) in the background. This view seems to be of only one nest. Can we get to that earlier site still?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> What is tea tree oil? Where does one get it? I suffer so with insect bites. I fully sympathize with all who get bitten. I was outside for about 15 minutes and my arm is just a mess with bits....and they itch SO MUCH! Drives me crazy! Thank goodness for a screened in porch!
> Carol (IL/OH)


Tea Tree Oil is melalucca. One gets it at the pharmacy, natural health store, Wal-Mart, some grocery stores. Just ask your pharmacist and he/she will help you. Up here you can get it in 10 or 15ml size bottles or you can get it in much larger sized bottles. Sorry for your bites, the tea tree oil should help. It is also an anti-fungal and anti-bacterial agent, a natural antiseptic. It is much like the aloe vera but much more so. The tea tree oil is derived from a tree grown in Australia. Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie

pammie1234 said:


> We used to have "gas wars" and it would go as low as 15 cents! Now I'm happy if I can get it below $3.50!


Our current petrol (gas) price is about £1.35 per litre!! Five litres to the gallon! So fuel for the car is expensive and most of the cost is tax. I grin and bear it. I can do no other.


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> I'm beginning to wonder how many "translations" we can come up with for "F". :-D :thumbup:


CRAFT ---> Can't Remember Any Forgetful Things


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> rookie - here it is. sam
> 
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


This gives the original site with many nests and the water & island. Thanks!


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> Our current petrol (gas) price is about £1.35 per litre!! Five litres to the gallon! So fuel for the car is expensive and most of the cost is tax. I grin and bear it. I can do no other.


WOW $2.24 AUD- and we are complaining at around $1.50. Most of the cost for us is tax too.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> I, too, had lost the website (I've had so many @#$% computer probs this summer! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: ). anyway, did they change the camera position or site? The earlier cam view I had included a much broader area with water and an island (I forget its name) in the background. This view seems to be of only one nest. Can we get to that earlier site still?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Not a living creature in sight there right now.


----------



## gottastch

Good morning all! I'm not as sore as I thought I'd be, after all that weeding DH and I did yesterday (only my hands are a little sore) - hooray! Today we are expecting 90 degrees F with the humidity creeping up. Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday will have higher humidity with continued hot temps. with the "feels like" temps being 100+ F - ugh! 

Since I am preparing for our music festival guests (reason I can't go to the Knit-A-Palooza...kicking the dirt and saying naughty words because of it), today is the designated day to take the curtains down and put them in the dryer (on the air fluff setting) to give them their annual "dusting." All my curtains are washer and dryer-safe...thank you J.C. Penneys! After that I am getting the carpet cleaner out and plan to clean all the carpets and furniture...they really need it!!!!! Tomorrow is my chiropractor appointment and grocery day, Wednesday and Thursday will be dedicated to doing the normal cleaning/washing of clothes, bedding, etc. and Then Friday is the first day of the music fest. DH has the day off on Friday so will probably have some last-minute thing we "have" to do - lol! I am making a sweet macaroni salad recipe that serves a lot and can be store in the refrigerator for a long time...recipe to come  We will also be munching on the second batch of pickled eggs...I put pickling spice and Louisiana Hot Sauce with the vinegar for mine. Sounds like we will have 30+ people for the picnic on Saturday...that's a record! I won't be able to connect with Skype so I hope someone takes lots of photos to post of all going on at Sam's  

I'm just finishing my morning cuppa...time to kick myself into gear and get going. The faster I get at today's tasks, the faster I will be done...at least that's what I'm telling myself  

Have a great day!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## darowil

Well I am going to head off to bed now- as it is now Tuesday morning going to bed is probably a good idea. (after I hang up the washing I did earlier and forgot to hang up). But lovely day tomorrow, with some rain coming after that so as we dry our clothes outside need to pick the days this time of the year. Wednesday is going to be warm- but rain starting then (maybe- and not sure what time) So do some washing now and then if the weather is OK for Wednesday finish it off then. Other wise little enough to wait till the weather clears again (I think I can mnage without the stuff if it isn't washed before I go).


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Vegetables in my house while growing up were either canned (overcooked and mushy) or fresh from the garden. Liked peas from the garden and hated canned peas...tried to eat with a bit of mashed potatoes to disguise them enough. I would eat them in stews and soups, just not straight from the can. Now, I love LeSeur pea salads, etc., but still prefer the fresh or frozen ones. I'm still working on getting eggplant to come out to my satisfaction, but otherwise love all vegetables especially when roasted!


I am so in tune with your feelings about canned peas! YUCK! But....fresh peas....the MOST heavenly food. If I had to pick a last meal....fresh peas would be part of it...or maybe all of it. Fresh peas are SO hard to find. As a kid I remember shelling bushels of peas at a time, and all would be gone at dinner. This summer, for the first time in a long time, I have found a roadside stand that sells fresh peas! We bought the whole basket....12 pounds! (weight, not price)....although the price might be close ($21). What a treasure and treat!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Tea Tree Oil is melalucca. One gets it at the pharmacy, natural health store, Wal-Mart, some grocery stores. Just ask your pharmacist and he/she will help you. Up here you can get it in 10 or 15ml size bottles or you can get it in much larger sized bottles. Sorry for your bites, the tea tree oil should help. It is also an anti-fungal and anti-bacterial agent, a natural antiseptic. It is much like the aloe vera but much more so. The tea tree oil is derived from a tree grown in Australia. Zoe


Thank you Zoe....I am on the hunt!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> MONDAY MORNING COFFEE!!!!!


That's great, I do like a cup and saucer.


----------



## gottastch

This salad has a lot of different names in our family. It was first made for my wedding shower (that's how long the recipe has been around - yikes) by my dear cousin so it was initially named "shower salad." It feeds a lot of people (15, 1/2-cup servings) so it could be for a graduation party or just about anything. It is a requirement for any gathering of our family:

*Sweet Macaroni Salad*

Cook and cool the following to make a custard:
Juice from 2 medium cans or 1 large can of crushed pineapple
2 whole eggs
2 tablespoons flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup sugar

Pour the above mixture over a box (7 ounces) of cooked and drained macaroni rings. Stir and cool all in the refrigerator.

When the above mixture has cooled, stir the following into the noodle mixture:
crushed pineapple from the can(s) used above
1 can mandarin oranges, drained (if you really like them, use the bigger can)
1 can fruit cocktail, drained (normal-sized can)
2 cups mini marshmallows (white ones, NOT the flavored colored ones)
8 ounces Cool Whip or you can use sweetened whipped cream, if you don't like Cool Whip

If using the Cool Whip, this mixture will keep for 2 weeks in the refrigerator. I can't say this for sure because it never lasts that long around our family  Hope you enjoy it as much as we have


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Kermit wingspan.


I like the way you have used the colours. Brilliant.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> A friend of mine shared this with me, looks so peaceful.
> 
> distant view of the town of kyle of lockalsh on the north west coast. ﻿


Lovely reminder of one of my visits across the border. Thank you


----------



## Bulldog

gottasch wrote:
We ate the 4 Poblano peppers I picked the other night. I made faitas using leftover pork...just sliced it thin and added it in at the end to warm through. Onions were from the store...I can't get them to grow for some reason. My trusty fajita spice mix and a little water at the end and we had dinner...it was tasty!

What is your trusty fajita spice mix, girlfriend?


----------



## Spider

Have made that salad and it is also a favorite here.
Our humidity hasn't left for days. We are still under the clouds and so still. I don't think we will get as hot as you but it is going to be sticky and 80's.
Husband is heading to our son in Minnetonka.


----------



## Pontuf

I learned to knit in one of those north Clark street knit shops. I think our class was on the second floor on the east side. She had beautiful yarns. Our first project in our beginner class was a sweater. I still wear mine. I picked a real forgiving yarn to cover my mistakes. If I heard the name of the store I am sure I would remember it.

=cmaliza]Pfui! Pfui! Pfui! I won't be in town then. I've not heard of the Chicago Yarn Crawl.....where does that happen? I only know of 2 yarn stores on the north side along Clark Street. Are they involved? I need details! 
Looking forward to Knit-a-palooza...and meeting all kinds of wonderful people!
Carol (IL/OH)[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

I forgot to post this photo.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Queen Mary's Dolls house is just up the road from me at Windsor Castle and my GD wants it.


this GM would not mind a doll's house like that one to play with!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


lovely you!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I 've had that one too, along with jello cake made the same way.


jello cake is the best, was my sisters favoriate cake the only one she would make. :-D


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> gottasch wrote:
> We ate the 4 Poblano peppers I picked the other night. I made faitas using leftover pork...just sliced it thin and added it in at the end to warm through. Onions were from the store...I can't get them to grow for some reason. My trusty fajita spice mix and a little water at the end and we had dinner...it was tasty!
> 
> What is your trusty fajita spice mix, girlfriend?


*Fajita Spice Mix*

3 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon salt (can cut this down if you wish)
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon sugar
2 1/2 teaspoons crushed chicken bouillon cube
1 1/2 teaspoons onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon cumin

Mix the above together and store in an air-tight container.

2 tablespoons of the above mix equals one grocery store fajita seasoning packet.

I normally start with 1 tablespoon and see how I like the consistency. Sometimes I have too much water in my pan so I add the full 2 tablespoons plus more. We like a little "gravy" with ours, especially if we are using it on top of salads. No right or wrong way to make this. I usually use 2 green bell peppers sliced thin and 4 big onions, sliced thick so they don't just melt away in the pan. I put them in my non-stick pan and start sauteeing with no water or oil...the onions do release some liquid. When the onions are soft, I add in about a cup of water and let that cook a little bit, then add the fajita spice mix and stir to combine. I add in the leftover sliced meat/poultry at the end to warm through. Makes a quick dinner.

The other night I thought I had lettuce left in the refrigerator but it was icky so instead of a salad we ended up having a new invention..."Fajita-chos"...Fajita stuff from above on top of yellow corn tortilla chips topped with salsa, a tiny bit of sour cream and shredded cheese...fajitas and nachos in one   

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> I think it is now in Windsor Castle, I seem to remember a tv programme about it being at the castle. There is a lovely book about it and if you look for the royal collection Queen Mary's dolls house you can do an interactive tour of it.


What a good idea, dollyclaire- I must follow that up- it is so long since I last saw photo's of it!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> this GM would not mind a doll's house like that one to play with!


Can I come and play with you too. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Love your hair PurpleFi!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> lovely you!


Thank you. I'm going to a 75th school reunion on Friday, heaven knows what my old school mates will think.


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Love your hair PurpleFi!!!


Thank you and I love your fatja recipes, can you do them without meat?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I also dont like coffee in any way. Tea, Milo or water basically


Isn't it great how different we all are- I am a coffee person- onto a substitute (caffeine free because of the drastic reaction my body has to the substance!) Could happily never drink tea- but don't mind a few herbal brews mostly fruity by preference- so nice that Sam's table is virtual- we can enjoy what we like!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Just saying good morning all, although it is half-way through the morning. I didn't sleep well and I'm going to take things gently for a while as I've various things to do but none are screamingly urgent. I suppose, as one gets older, accepting that sleep isn't guaranteed is inevitable.


I have certainly found that to be true of sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> Good morning all! Having a tough time keeping up  but enjoy the conversation among good friends. Have been babysitting quite a bit over the past week. DD was out of town for a wedding and worked a few days. She's a music teacher and gives summer lessons for her school district. Love those boys, but look forward to a little time to myself. Thanks for the company while I had my coffee, along with the recipes and photos. Birthday wishes if it's yours and well wishes to others. Envy those trying to stay warm. It's been brutally hot and humid in PA!


It can be hard when you are learning who we all are- we have quite a time keeping up with all the 'newbies' but it is great that more are coming along to Sam's table!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I saw, about 20 minutes ago, what looked like an adult puffin, have the pufflings come into adult plummage?


I have been forgetting to look to be honest!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A friend of mine shared this with me, looks so peaceful.
> 
> distant view of the town of kyle of lockalsh on the north west coast. ﻿


WOW!!!! So peaceful, I can feel it, thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I found a Toshiba with Windows 8 operating system pretty cheap (at least compared to what I spent on the last one) and am trying to learn Windows 8 and all the other strange things that this computer does....i.e., double clicking doesn't work - I get a menu of options (open, etc.)---going through a learning curve. It's amazing how much smaller and lighter this one is....so far, I'm liking it and will love it once I get all my electronic files and pictures loaded from the back up disk. I didn't know how to reload the Contacts list for the email so I have to redo those, but that's not so hard to do.


Sorlenna has had windows 8 for a while now- maybe she could give us a few pointers- I am still on windows7, but have a feeling I will have to renew before long- the lack of cut and paste drives me up the wall!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Our dog would do the same thing. We put some leftover stew in his bowl one night and he cleaned up everything except the little mound of peas!
> JuneK


We had a dog years ago who loved to eat apple- but always spat out the skin.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> what a great way to spend your birthday aran - I have never seen an egret in the wild.
> 
> sam


Sam, you are so close to Lake Erie....you should plan a day trip to a nature preserve near you...I'm sure there are some...I'll research it for you. Egrets & Great Blue Herons are SO plentiful! I just now saw a white egret fly by. Entering into Ohio from the west on the turnpike there is a preserve right by the highway and I always see a white egret there...some Great Blues, too. It would be a fun trip for the kids, too.

Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> The first time I told one of my friends I had a need for speed, she looked at me with the most horrified look on her face. She hated anything to do with racing. The ex was forever bringing home cars like that. It wouldn't have been so bad if he actually fixed them. Bikes are my favorite, my uncle's fault. He took me out when I was about seven or eight.


DH had cousins (12boys and one girl0 and they all had bikes so he could have his pick. in fact, we met because his bike was in the shop since he had turned out lights to avoid a patrolman and ended up locking tires with a truck!!! We once did an add for some weather instruments in Chicago, in the winter, in summer clothes... where we had to warm bike with hair dryer, start in building and take down to street (along Wacker drive) It was so cold that the color film would freeze and we had to dump the bike at the end of each run to get to speed needed.... I frostbit my ring finger..... We had a rule when the girls were growing up... no bikes.... and we could spot a tailpipe burn a mile away.... Poor youngest dd got a rid home and did not know it would be a bike and had the telltale burn. Poor child had to go to hilly college tour for 3 days and then join us at river for lots of tubing. No mercy shown. I don't think she has been on a bike since and she is 46 now. I *like* them... just don't trust this crowd to stay safe....


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Pish Posh Sam...don't worry about hiding your books. We may want to browse LOL!


I ditto that! :thumbup: Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Good morning all! I'm not as sore as I thought I'd be, after all that weeding DH and I did yesterday (only my hands are a little sore) - hooray! Today we are expecting 90 degrees F with the humidity creeping up. Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday will have higher humidity with continued hot temps. with the "feels like" temps being 100+ F - ugh!
> 
> Since I am preparing for our music festival guests (reason I can't go to the Knit-A-Palooza...kicking the dirt and saying naughty words because of it), today is the designated day to take the curtains down and put them in the dryer (on the air fluff setting) to give them their annual "dusting." All my curtains are washer and dryer-safe...thank you J.C. Penneys! After that I am getting the carpet cleaner out and plan to clean all the carpets and furniture...they really need it!!!!! Tomorrow is my chiropractor appointment and grocery day, Wednesday and Thursday will be dedicated to doing the normal cleaning/washing of clothes, bedding, etc. and Then Friday is the first day of the music fest. DH has the day off on Friday so will probably have some last-minute thing we "have" to do - lol! I am making a sweet macaroni salad recipe that serves a lot and can be store in the refrigerator for a long time...recipe to come  We will also be munching on the second batch of pickled eggs...I put pickling spice and Louisiana Hot Sauce with the vinegar for mine. Sounds like we will have 30+ people for the picnic on Saturday...that's a record! I won't be able to connect with Skype so I hope someone takes lots of photos to post of all going on at Sam's
> 
> I'm just finishing my morning cuppa...time to kick myself into gear and get going. The faster I get at today's tasks, the faster I will be done...at least that's what I'm telling myself
> 
> Have a great day!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO


Be careful in this heat,


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> I'm beginning to wonder how many "translations" we can come up with for "F". :-D :thumbup:


well it is better than the one many would come up with!


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


You have a warm purple hue for your halo! You wear it well!! :thumbup: Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I found a Toshiba with Windows 8 operating system pretty cheap (at least compared to what I spent on the last one) and am trying to learn Windows 8 and all the other strange things that this computer does....i.e., double clicking doesn't work - I get a menu of options (open, etc.)---going through a learning curve. It's amazing how much smaller and lighter this one is....so far, I'm liking it and will love it once I get all my electronic files and pictures loaded from the back up disk. I didn't know how to reload the Contacts list for the email so I have to redo those, but that's not so hard to do.


Mine is making some strange noises and I really should go find some sticks and discs and get everything off in case it blows up.... I just don't want Windows 8 until they are on the second or third version.... but I may not have a choice...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> A friend of mine shared this with me, looks so peaceful.
> 
> distant view of the town of kyle of lockalsh on the north west coast. ﻿


of Scotland !!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> another purple hair story: When my son was in grade 12 he came with me to where I was taking my hairstyling licence. He had been talking about this guy in his class who had smurf blue hair and everyone thought it was cool. (My son has jet black hair, long long legs, and stood at 6ft.) His father forbade him to get blue hair. Well, we got home just before supper time from the hairstyling place. My son strolled into the house with his head held high. He sauntered past John a couple of times while John looked at his hair. :shock: John was about to say something to Eric when Eric turned, looked him in the eyes and said "It isn't blue" and he left the room. I stood ten feet tall as I admired my handsome son. He had come home with eggplant purple hair!
> My husband never did say anything and this was the first time that I saw him without anything to say. lol Zoe


Hair issues were always one of the battles I chose not to engage in....hair will always grow out. Not a permanent change....like a tattoo....although, tattoos are not a battle, either. Joining a cult or some such thing might be a battle. Whatever...we are so beyond those issues now....we made it! Kids are grown! We all survived! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Tea Tree Oil is melalucca. One gets it at the pharmacy, natural health store, Wal-Mart, some grocery stores. Just ask your pharmacist and he/she will help you. Up here you can get it in 10 or 15ml size bottles or you can get it in much larger sized bottles. Sorry for your bites, the tea tree oil should help. It is also an anti-fungal and anti-bacterial agent, a natural antiseptic. It is much like the aloe vera but much more so. The tea tree oil is derived from a tree grown in Australia. Zoe


I find it a brilliant grease cutter too- am using some spray bottles I got for all sorts of uses now- has worked brilliantly in the clean up after my mouse invasion. (must remind the landlord about the extra mouseholes we have found!)


----------



## Bulldog

We need pics of the haircuts. Should be easy to care for. Mine is cut short at the neckline but has length on the sides and top. Be glad you don't have thinning, fine hair! Will have to talk to God about that someday. LOL
Jynx...will call Knitpicks today. Found some wonderful watermelon yarn. Expensive but would love to make Sis a pair of socks with it. I am contemplating that three needle bind off on the toe. Don't think it will be as need as other methods and concerned about comfort with it.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> You have a warm purple hue for your halo! You wear it well!! :thumbup: Zoe


Thank you, but I don't think I qualify for a halo (horns more like)


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but I don't think I qualify for a halo (horns more like)


hmmmmmm, I choose not to see horns, but then maybe they sprout from the back of your head??????????? I think halos are seen by other people!!!!!!!! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


Beautiful, lovely hair do, for a lovely lady. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> My youngest son has my 'need for speed' so he's been drag-racing since he was a teenager..he's now in his mid-50's. He also buys old cars but he DOES fix them up! He has a nice collection of 'muscle cars'. And races one of them. (by the way, he does his racing at a legitimate race track...not on the roads!)
> JuneK


My cousin was a legitimate drag racer and even got into fuelies...I adored him and used to babysit for him. on the ride home, he would have me shift and learned the art of double clutching from him. He was killed much too young but it wasn't a racing accident.

We actually pulled Mario out or a car at a track in Chicago area when he was first racing... maybe 17... and had him and whole family in the room at Indy the year he burned his face. as I understand it, his daughter might have been the best racer in the family.... mom was pregnant with her when they spent the evening with us.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Can I come and play with you too. :thumbup:


would be delighted to have you come and call!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmm, I choose not to see horns, but then maybe they sprout from the back of your head??????????? I think halos are seen by other people!!!!!!!! hahaha, Zoe


That's sweet of you. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Sugarsugar,
> 
> To answer your question on lightning bugs, I don't think they are even in Australia at all, never seen them and never thought they were real as only seen anything along this lines on the cartoons. Didn't even know they were real. Must be a sight to see though.
> 
> .


I missed the questions/comments re lightening bugs. They ARE real and they are wonderful to watch on a lazy summer evening. We used to catch them and keep them in jars (as kids...what did we know?). We don't do that any more. They really do add a lovely aspect to a summer's eve. We have noticed though, they are fewer than they used to be. Anyone know why?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> Just had a lovely tour of Queen Mary's dollhouse! Had never heard of it before...thanks for sharing. I especially liked the library.
> http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/visit/windsorcastle/what-to-see-and-do/queen-marys-dolls-house
> The Chicagoans here can tell me if I am remembering correctly that there is another wonderful doll house in a museum there. I remember going to see it when I was in my teens, with my parents, on a quick trip to Chicago. That is, I think I remember that


Yes, it was the Colleen Moore doll house... Remember the little cradle in the tree swinging the baby and the terrific attic? it had so many real jewels and the little books in the library had printing in them... It was such a wonder. I did have a book around here from it for the longest time...


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> That's sweet of you. :thumbup:


And will you give minime a purple hairdo? she is bound to be envious of you! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> I missed the questions/comments re lightening bugs. They ARE real and they are wonderful to watch on a lazy summer evening. We used to catch them and keep them in jars (as kids...what did we know?). We don't do that any more. They really do add a lovely aspect to a summer's eve. We have noticed though, they are fewer than they used to be. Anyone know why?
> Carol (IL/OH)


They feel it is because of the pesticides being used so much more. The conversation about the fireflies/lightening bugs was towards the end of last week's KTP. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> That is it!!! and a good thing the closest one to us closed..... It used to be that DH could get there and back before anything melted .. Now we have to go a little bit further and eat there..... My waistline thinks that is an improvement.....


I'll have a cappucchino caramel fudge sundae! Too bad Ohio is too far from Texas for a run for dessert!


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had three jays bathing in the pond, but didn't manage to get a photo.


----------



## Bulldog

Rest, dear Jynx, as we all know you have been carrying to much on your sweet shoulders for a long time. Knit or sleep but do something to relax. Know what you mean about fading. I was so uncomfortable from my back this weekend. I got up Sunday (we skipped church because of me) to wash my hair around noon, got dizzy and laid back down Didn't wake up until 4:30 this morning. God up and killed time on the computer, then washed my hair and got ready to come to Angies. You take care dear heart.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> would be delighted to have you come and call!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

I still have 5 pages to catch up but need to get out and walk before it gets too hot. the cleaning lady called and can come on Thurs so I have the rest of this ay to b eas lazy as I want.... that means knitting and a few very minor little chores and a couple phone calls,,,,, See you all in an hour or so..... (65 so I remember where I am)


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna has had windows 8 for a while now- maybe she could give us a few pointers- I am still on windows7, but have a feeling I will have to renew before long- the lack of cut and paste drives me up the wall!


I just hit the desktop icon and go straight there...don't do anything on the main screen if I can avoid it!  So I probably wouldn't be much help...

Last night I worked on the commission (a scarf made of skulls), but I want to get that done and get back to the baby hat.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> And will you give minime a purple hairdo? she is bound to be envious of you! Zoe


Hadn't thought of that!! And I suppose mini mini me will want one too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> God up and killed time on the computer, then washed my hair and got ready to come to Angies. You take care dear heart.


hmmmmm, you must have one powerful connection to God!  Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Hadn't thought of that!! And I suppose mini mini me will want one too.


YUP!!!! and what does Mr P think of all this lovely purple hue floating around in your place? Does he want some purple too? Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> That's great, I do like a cup and saucer.


Oh, so do I and they've become so fashionable again. Patterned with a crinoline lady or lily-of-the-valley as I have tea sets with both motifs. How did the strawberry jam turn out? I'd love to know. The rhubarb has set well. In the years past, I've lost the set as I over-boiled the jam so I use jam sugar with added pectin when making the rhubarb, this batch without ginger or orange. I once made lemon marmalade using jam sugar when I had no experience of it and the result would have made a good foundation for a sky-scraper. Talk about set! I couldn't use it. Just as well I made a small batch.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Oh, so do I and they've become so fashionable again. Patterned with a crinoline lady or lily-of-the-valley as I have tea sets with both motifs. How did the strawberry jam turn out? I'd love to know. The rhubarb has set well. In the years past, I've lost the set as I over-boiled the jam so I use jam sugar with added pectin when making the rhubarb, this batch without ginger or orange. I once made lemon marmalade using jam sugar when I had no experience of it and the result would have made a good foundation for a sky-scraper. Talk about set! I couldn't use it. Just as well I made a small batch.


deary me! :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Poledra, thank you for the pattern. Have copied it to file.
Do you ever rest, honey?
PurpleFi, I love all your pictures.
EJS...Love the new haircut. You look so young now. Love the picture of the flower and bird too.
Jynx...I have always done all the painting at our house. Don't mind it, but finding it harder to do now. Love the results though.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> YUP!!!! and what does Mr P think of all this lovely purple hue floating around in your place? Does he want some purple too? Zoe


He says he doesn't have enough hair to do anything with. He's used to me having purple streaks and I only do it to annoy the hell out of the grandkids!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

ChrisEl said:


> Just had a lovely tour of Queen Mary's dollhouse! Had never heard of it before...thanks for sharing. I especially liked the library.
> http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/visit/windsorcastle/what-to-see-and-do/queen-marys-dolls-house
> The Chicagoans here can tell me if I am remembering correctly that there is another wonderful doll house in a museum there. I remember going to see it when I was in my teens, with my parents, on a quick trip to Chicago. That is, I think I remember that


Yes, in the basement of the Museum of Science & Industry there is a miniature castle. Such detail on the furnishings! I loved seeing that. Haven't been for years....guess I'm waiting for grandkids. How long will that be, I wonder. Nothing on the horizon at the moment.
That museum also has a miniature circus...I always liked that one. It was animated. That is one thing Chicago is good at...there are some great museums!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> Oh, so do I and they've become so fashionable again. Patterned with a crinoline lady or lily-of-the-valley as I have tea sets with both motifs. How did the strawberry jam turn out? I'd love to know. The rhubarb has set well. In the years past, I've lost the set as I over-boiled the jam so I use jam sugar with added pectin when making the rhubarb, this batch without ginger or orange. I once made lemon marmalade using jam sugar when I had no experience of it and the result would have made a good foundation for a sky-scraper. Talk about set! I couldn't use it. Just as well I made a small batch.


I have a teaset in a Clarice Cliffe style (not the real thing) but at the moment I am using a grey, pink, white and gold set in bone china that was my aunts. The jam turned out very well, just the right consistency. I shall have to make some more.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> deary me! :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


Ach well, Lurker! Sure these things happen and I discovered how to be more successful as the years went by. I'm keen to learn soft cheese making so I have another set of domestic adventures and disasters to anticipate. My dear George was a dab-hand at making butter and he never got is wrong. He'd watched Aunt Lizzie when he was evacuated to the family farm in County Armagh as a small boy during WW II. My very first purchase using the internet was about 11 years ago and I was able to get him a table-top churn (a Diasy) from a man in Illinois. To think that up until about 15 years ago, they were in every jumble sale here. He asked Aunt Lizzie to show him the basics again and I could see the look on her face when he brought out his new churn. Lizzie was used to a big plunge churn!! They got going and the wee churn worked well. Lizzie was impressed and I've rarely seen two people enjoy working together more. She was back to being a young woman and he the little nephew learning an essential skill. Brings tears of happiness to my eyes just thinking about it. If I master the skill, I hope to teach the grandchildren, especially Cora who is the only one to remember George and she loves to do the things he enjoyed as she loved him so much.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> Oh, so do I and they've become so fashionable again. Patterned with a crinoline lady or lily-of-the-valley as I have tea sets with both motifs. How did the strawberry jam turn out? I'd love to know. The rhubarb has set well. In the years past, I've lost the set as I over-boiled the jam so I use jam sugar with added pectin when making the rhubarb, this batch without ginger or orange. I once made lemon marmalade using jam sugar when I had no experience of it and the result would have made a good foundation for a sky-scraper. Talk about set! I couldn't use it. Just as well I made a small batch.


I use the saucer test to check if my jam is set.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> He says he doesn't have enough hair to do anything with. He's used to me having purple streaks and I only do it to annoy the hell out of the grandkids!!!!


Perhaps the grands would like some purple streaks of their own? One thing about being Grandma is that you don't have to please anyone but yourself!!!! and in your case the minime's! Zoe


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you for the pea salad recipe, Railyn
Shirley, love the pictures of the whales. Aren't they beautiful cratures.
Purplefi...I have CRAFT today, can't remember if I told you
how much I have enjoyed the pics of all the flowere
Think I have an idea, but could someone explain the Stitches Conventions?


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Knit your own dog : easy-to-follow patterns for 25 pedigree pooches / Sally Muir & Joanna Osborne.
> I haven't knitted from these but have got the bulldog to do (for my football team!) and my memory is that they looked very real.


Thanks! I will definitely check this out!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the cakes mum made when we were young.
> 
> BANANA PUDDING POKE CAKE!!!
> 
> My grandmother used to make a delicious orange cake like that. She would boil sugar and fresh orange juice and pour it over the cake after poking holes in it. Then finish it with an glaze made with orange juice and conf. sugar. It was so delicious. I never could get the hang of doing it so it would taste as good as hers did!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> The orange sounds good. My aunt made one with lemon. That was really yummy! Unfortunately, we rarely got it because it was loaded with sugar and my dad was a brittle diabetic. This cake was definitely NOT on his list! He was a difficult patient...he was an old-fashioned GP doctor...made house calls with a big black bag. He thought he knew as much as any other doctor re his disease...so he would overdose himself on insulin so he could sneak some sweets into his diet...when mom wasn't looking!
> Carol (IL/OH)
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> According to good old Wikipedia here in South Australia they are the On the Run petrol stations, but in the other states what was once Esso is now owned by 7 eleven. Esso was orginally linked to Exxon but sold out some time ago and are in at least the second set of hands since (once owend by Mobil). Sold as opposed to just a name change.


Thanks for the update. My daughter usually fills up the SUV at the discount station down the street. It's usually about 5 cents below the price of the 'name' stations!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Perhaps the grands would like some purple streaks of their own? One thing about being Grandma is that you don't have to please anyone but yourself!!!! and in your case the minime's! Zoe


GD will want it for sure, but Mum will not approve!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog said:


> Thank you for the pea salad recipe, Railyn
> Shirley, love the pictures of the whales. Aren't they beautiful cratures.
> Purplefi...I have CRAFT today, can't remember if I told you
> how much I have enjoyed the pics of all the flowere
> Think I have an idea, but could someone explain the Stitches Conventions?


Who said that? Sounds just like my fibro fog :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to get dinner which will involve opening the fridge and throwing sald things on a plate.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Ach well, Lurker! Sure these things happen and I discovered how to be more successful as the years went by. I'm keen to learn soft cheese making so I have another set of domestic adventures and disasters to anticipate. My dear George was a dab-hand at making butter and he never got is wrong. He'd watched Aunt Lizzie when he was evacuated to the family farm in County Armagh as a small boy during WW II. My very first purchase using the internet was about 11 years ago and I was able to get him a table-top churn (a Diasy) from a man in Illinois. To think that up until about 15 years ago, they were in every jumble sale here. He asked Aunt Lizzie to show him the basics again and I could see the look on her face when he brought out his new churn. Lizzie was used to a big plunge churn!! They got going and the wee churn worked well. Lizzie was impressed and I've rarely seen two people enjoy working together more. She was back to being a young woman and he the little nephew learning an essential skill. Brings tears of happiness to my eyes just thinking about it. If I master the skill, I hope to teach the grandchildren, especially Cora who is the only one to remember George and she loves to do the things he enjoyed as she loved him so much.


the finest butter I had was in Fiji of all places- whether it was to do with the Indian dairy man I am not sure- but the weekly churn up produced the most beautiful butter I can recall- although that reminds me of fresh set cream from the dairies of childhood- in those wide metal dishes- that you just scraped the thick delicious clotted cream from. 
Wonderful memories! And how great that Cora remembers George, and wants to continue the tradition!


----------



## Bulldog

Glad you had such a good birthday, Aaron.
I have never receive a HB from admin. Mine was on the 8th and nothing. Guess I am no special....pouting now...LOL


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


Lovely!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


I do detect a hint of purple! When I was younger and had the patience, I would put a purple rinse in my hair. I loved it! Love yours!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Bulldog

Poledra, I have four big bottles of Mexican vanilla my Sis got for me when she lived in Las Cruces. I loved the Watkins brushes or was it the Fuller Brush?
I, too, have a Kindle the kids gave me last Christmas and I dearly love it.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is making some strange noises and I really should go find some sticks and discs and get everything off in case it blows up.... I just don't want Windows 8 until they are on the second or third version.... but I may not have a choice...


I have given up trying to understand Windows 8. I had my son circumvent it and have gone back to the old familiars. I agree..maybe by the 3rd or 4th generation of it.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:
 

> My cousin was a legitimate drag racer and even got into fuelies...I adored him and used to babysit for him. on the ride home, he would have me shift and learned the art of double clutching from him. He was killed much too young but it wasn't a racing accident.
> 
> A friend once asked me if I watched him race...no, indeed. My heart would be in my throat all the time. He's only had one accident in the many, many years he's raced. A part on his engine melted (for some strange reason, the manufacturer had made it from an inferior plastic!) It spewed oil on the track and his car ended up sliding down it on the roof. Seeing the video someone shot of that brought the heart into the throat although it had happened at least a week before. Only accident he ever had at the track. Thank you, LORD!! But the motorcycle, different story but could have been worse! Not racing it though!
> 
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> I missed the questions/comments re lightening bugs. They ARE real and they are wonderful to watch on a lazy summer evening. We used to catch them and keep them in jars (as kids...what did we know?). We don't do that any more. They really do add a lovely aspect to a summer's eve. We have noticed though, they are fewer than they used to be. Anyone know why?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Probably the overuse of pesticides!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog

Good to hear from you, Melyn. My Jim suffers from diabetes too and is on the shots. He will just not eat right. I have tried so hard and I see him going down more each day. Such a scary prospect.


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, I can hear and feel the excitement in your voice. Just wish I was sitting in the extra chair. Get lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Bulldog

Great memory of the eggplant hair your son had, Zoe. Thanks for sharing.
I can remember frosting mine when I was in nursing. When Moma saw is, she said I looked like a W....! I never did that again. Used to color my hair but hairdresser got it pretty close to my normal hair color. Moma didn't like that either. Wonder what she would say it she saw it grey now?
LOL! Will say it has been so liberating not to color it anymore.


----------



## Bulldog

Another hair story...one year our VBS had a competition loading and eighteen wheeler full of food to go to those in need. If the girls lost our Minister of Music's wife (who is a hoot anyway) would have to color her hair blue. I never saw males...big and small...work so hard. Sunday Shirley showed up in the choir with blue hair. LOL


----------



## Bulldog

Poledra, you are right in there with Gigi...you have a way of bringing humor and fun in a sometimes hurtful world. Aqua Net....Oh the memories. When I was in Nursing School...back then you had to live in the student nurses dorm...I would fix my hair (teased and smoother out high, as was the style in the 60s), and spray gobs of Aqua Net. It would hold for a week. All I had to do was pick it a little. LOL


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Are you and Marianne sharing the driving? Does Jamie drive?
> 10 hours is fine if you can share- but will take a fair while with added stops.


Gwen and I are sharing the driving from Georgia, NanaCaren will be coming from another direction :thumbup:

Sorry, Nana Caren had already replied to this


----------



## Spider

Love the hair color and the fajita recipe. Have wanted one for the mix for years . Thanks.


----------



## Marianne818

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


Pretty Lady!! Love the purple :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Julie...always in my heart and prayers as you make this transition
Jynx...I always declare a Betty day...jammies required on a rainy day. Usually curl up with stitchin or a good book. Would love to see your pixie. Know it is very becoming and certainly easy to keep. Know how you felt about cars in garage. I have one neighbor beside me that has an old car in his backyard. The neighbor on the other side has a big pile of junk in his. So dawnting.


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> I have given up trying to understand Windows 8. I had my son circumvent it and have gone back to the old familiars. I agree..maybe by the 3rd or 4th generation of it.
> Carol (IL/OH)


I'm still on Windows XP, can't cope with anything else.


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Kermit wingspan.


It sort of reminds me of a comet with the sections being different sizes... Very nice and I think the colors are fine..


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Morning all,
> If I have plans, the company usually calls for me to go to work. Fingers crossed as I need a couple loads this week before the KAP.


Let me know if you don't get out today.... At least the weather is nice and cool. I just came in from a long walk. Unfortunately, so did a neighbor that I haven't ever met in the 17 years they have lived here. She is locked out of house and DH is not answering phone at work. She has gone home to do a little weeding after sitting here awhile, but I told her to come back if she gets too hot or needs to all again.... I think I need to grab some apple and peanut butter.. My stomach is growling now.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Knit your own dog : easy-to-follow patterns for 25 pedigree pooches / Sally Muir & Joanna Osborne.
> I haven't knitted from these but have got the bulldog to do (for my football team!) and my memory is that they looked very real.


Yes, they are very realistic. I don't think they are very big though....


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Seems like we are both awake. You have the cold and we have had nothing but heat and humidity and the last two days clouds and today and rain...
> Sorry I did not get back to you last night! I got caught up on my favourite soapie on the Telly- they had a feature length episode with high drama- baddies turning into goodies again- favourite characters in sticky situations- all over the top- but I have been watching it for so long, that I have a sort of loyalty.
> It surely is cold for us- even with the heater on, it is only 54F But I do understand about what you mean about heat and humidity- not my favourite either. It is going to take time finding the dogs the right home- Rufus' ad. has been viewed over 300 times but so far no-one has responded.
> By no means have I exhausted all avenues
> I am really going to miss my two- but by no means do I have the resources to take them with me.
> I am just having a bowl of coarse porridge, with salt- my favourite way of eating it.
> Later I will roast my remaining pumpkin, ready to turn it into soup, but number one I must get the right size harness for Ringo prior to his trip to the vet on Friday. And pick up some of the excellent $1 specials at the larger local mall. I adore tinned tomato soup- and it is nice to have a simple stand by.
> The breakfast news has started - Florida has been high on the overseas news for obvious reasons, but apparently there are massive oil reserves in California- so much for sustainable fuel sources!
> I will be wearing my fleece pants under my skirts this morning, when I go out at nine for the first free bus.
> Happy evening to all in the UK! Enjoy the rest of your day, America. At 4-30 a.m. NSW time our Australian friends arte unlikely to be awake yet!
> So Happy Day to all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie...always in my heart and prayers as you make this transition


Thanks Bulldog/Betty, you are so kind, especially with all you have on your own plate!
How is dear Angie?


----------



## Spider

Just had been thinking about you and the transition and the pets. Want the best for all of you.
Did manage to sleep a couple of hours. It is raining again and so still and humid. We will all grow moss I am sure. 
Just made chicken salad and the cream was rancid and the whole salad had to be thrown out. That's what I get for believing the date on the carton and only doing a smell test. I was so hungry for it after reading all the recipes today. Oh well, tomorrow off the grocery store.. Been knitting a little today and may go sew a little.


----------



## iamsam

that is funny jynx - I mess my hairline up every so often - usually get it too high.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I was relieved of that job many, many years ago. DH asked me to trim his neckline,,, I wasn't really in the mood and distracted and made a little boo-boo. He had to fill hairline in on the neck with my eyebrow pencil for a few weeks. Funny, he's never asked me to do that again......


----------



## Lurker 2

a rather different shot from my niece Lisa, Cathedral cove, not exactly sure which one- but I like it anyway!


----------



## 5mmdpns

hmmmm, it appears that some may have more of these clouds than others........ Zoe 
http://maggie-makes-stuff.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/cloud-amigurumi-pattern.html


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for the recipe, Nana. It sounds like a good, cool, moist desert. Jim will love this one!


----------



## iamsam

that gives you thirteen pages to go.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Man, we were a chatty bunch last week, I have just reached the automated message sending me to part 3 for last weeks ktp. :shock: :shock:


----------



## iamsam

do you think queen mary would mind if you borrowed it?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Queen Mary's Dolls house is just up the road from me at Windsor Castle and my GD wants it.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers purplefi - I like the way they have the sweetpeas - I am loving your garden more with every picture.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another wonderful sunny Surrey day.
> 
> **********HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL****************
> 
> Some more flowers from Hampton Court


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna has had windows 8 for a while now- maybe she could give us a few pointers- I am still on windows7, but have a feeling I will have to renew before long- the lack of cut and paste drives me up the wall!


I always get a message that says I can't do something that large, even if it is only a couple lines. Most frustrating. I just thought it was me doing something wrong.....


----------



## iamsam

very anxious to see the end result.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I have it sorted :thumbup: After doing the first feather I just did my own thing til it looked about right. Well at least I ended up with the right number of stitches - I think this one is going to be a Phsycadelic
> Dreambird!


----------



## Bulldog

TNS, Love your wingspan. On my bucket list.


----------



## iamsam

we are having the same weather caren - very muggy - could bring some rain.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> It cooled down over night to almost tolerable sleeping temps. They are promising hotter weather today high 80's to mid 90's F, (30's C). Can see the pool getting a lot of use today.


----------



## iamsam

what is milo?

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I also dont like coffee in any way. Tea, Milo or water basically


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, they are very realistic. I don't think they are very big though....


I'm still in the 'thinking about it' stage. But have seen photos of great looking ones in the pictures section. Didn't want it too large since I have to mail it all the way across the country!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what is milo?
> 
> sam


a Nestle product- sweet chocolate drink


----------



## iamsam

great cups caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU
> 
> Love all the flowers you are posting, they go wonderfully with my morning coffee. One of the other sites I belong to we post morning coffee. For the coffee lovers out there.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Rest, dear Jynx, as we all know you have been carrying to much on your sweet shoulders for a long time. Knit or sleep but do something to relax. Know what you mean about fading. I was so uncomfortable from my back this weekend. I got up Sunday (we skipped church because of me) to wash my hair around noon, got dizzy and laid back down Didn't wake up until 4:30 this morning. God up and killed time on the computer, then washed my hair and got ready to come to Angies. You take care dear heart.


They say you can't catch up on sleep, but I find that some days are just better sleep in days than others and it sure seems to help...... I'm not doing too much, CAN'T but do need to do some bills and phone calls.... Then I think I'll do a little straightening up.... just tabletops.... It would be so nice to be outside on this overcast, cool day..... but I'm being good.


----------



## iamsam

of course - to each his own - a little cream I could understand but not sugar - that really changes the taste. my son-in-law - by the time he is done doctoring his coffee it doesn't even look like coffee. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> My dear Sam, to each his own!!
> LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> Poledra, you are right in there with Gigi...you have a way of bringing humor and fun in a sometimes hurtful world. Aqua Net....Oh the memories. When I was in Nursing School...back then you had to live in the student nurses dorm...I would fix my hair (teased and smoother out high, as was the style in the 60s), and spray gobs of Aqua Net. It would hold for a week. All I had to do was pick it a little. LOL


*chuckles* When I was studying nursing, it was the goal to get our RN caps and wear them. Well my first RN job in a small town hospital came along before I had graduated. The RN's were all required to wear their caps while on duty. I had given myself the short 1/4 inch haircut that Sinaed O'Connor was sporting. hmmmm, panic!!!! I got to work and now what??????????? :shock: How was I to use the bobby pins to keep my cap on my head? hahahah, I went without my cap and started the new trend of not wearing one while on duty. By the time a few months had passed, no other RN was wearing them at work either. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I have windows 8 also - it takes a getting used to. things are not where I think they are going to be but if I hunt I usually find them. gwen is always a good source for help.

sam

nothing like volunteering you gwen



RookieRetiree said:


> I found a Toshiba with Windows 8 operating system pretty cheap (at least compared to what I spent on the last one) and am trying to learn Windows 8 and all the other strange things that this computer does....i.e., double clicking doesn't work - I get a menu of options (open, etc.)---going through a learning curve. It's amazing how much smaller and lighter this one is....so far, I'm liking it and will love it once I get all my electronic files and pictures loaded from the back up disk. I didn't know how to reload the Contacts list for the email so I have to redo those, but that's not so hard to do.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Quoting my good friend Tommy Hunter , I see.
Trisha



5mmdpns said:


> "And the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, we will rake her up and bale her!" hahah, and if the creek does rise, then just put on your swim suit and go swimming! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Quoting my good friend Tommy Hunter , I see.
> Trisha


I loved watching the Tommy Hunter Show! He has such a wonderful voice! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

i agree - always keep the animal - you can always pick up another mate if you are desperate. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> My friend here in the states just had to give her dog away, her husband decided after four years that he really didn't like her dog. She is having a tough time even knowing he is at a good home. It is so hard to not have our pets.
> Keep warm!!


HMMM!! She probably would have done better to give the hubby away and kept the dog. My husband said he didn't like cats until my son's friend gave us a white American long hair...he changed his mind the first time Punkin wound around his neck purring!
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That's great, I do like a cup and saucer.


I do too, I have the grandsons using them almost always.

Lovely reminder of one of my visits across the border. Thank you

You are most welcome. I was being enticed to go there for holidays sometime. That and the other photos may have done the trick.


----------



## iamsam

afraid my tutu is sagging a bit it this humid weather.

sam

time to boil some starch



jknappva said:


> Oh, Sam. LOL!! You're always good for a laugh. Between your 'stuck' nose hair and the suspenders holding up your tutu,I'm having a hard time catching my breath!!! ROFLMAO!!
> JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up off to get something done, even if it's wrong....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


LOVE LOVE LOVE the new hair color!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

gottastch (Kathy)...when you finish all you are doing you will need the chiropractor. Do post the pasta salad. I love to fix different pasta salads.
cmaliza (Carol)...I remember Moma.making either creamed new potatoes or dumplings with new English peas. Both were delicious and I miss Mom and them dearly.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> the finest butter I had was in Fiji of all places- whether it was to do with the Indian dairy man I am not sure- but the weekly churn up produced the most beautiful butter I can recall- although that reminds me of fresh set cream from the dairies of childhood- in those wide metal dishes- that you just scraped the thick delicious clotted cream from.
> Wonderful memories! And how great that Cora remembers George, and wants to continue the tradition!


Takes me back to childhood, too! There was a cold shelf in my grandma's pantry (built on the north-facing side of the house to stay cool all year round - she never had a fridge) where big, wide earthenware pans would be left full of milk until the cream had settled on the top. The cream was then skimmed off to make butter. When I was very young and we had a large herd, there was a big churn which looked much like a barrel mounted on a sort of cradle. This was turned by a handle until eventually the butter formed. Later, when we were down to just a few cows for family needs, my grandmother bought a small churn, which may have been the sort of thing Valerie and Julie have in mind. This was like a big glass jar with beaters inside and a handle on top, which again was turned until the butter formed. The advantage of that, aside from being useful for smaller quantities, was that, being glass, you could see just what was going on. I don't know where it came from, but I would be fairly confident that an advertisement in the 'Farmer's Weekly' might have played a part!

I remember as a little girl (probably pre-school, but I can't be sure) being given my own little pat of butter which I was then allowed to shape using wooden 'pats' and decorate on top with designs on wooden rollers that were pressed into the soft surface. Over the years, I have done every stage of the butter and milk producing process, except, and this is a BIG except, I have never milked a cow. First, I was too young, then we had milking machines and I wasn't allowed to use them. I must fill in this gap in my experience some time - I am sure these days there must be plenty of farms that offer the opportunity!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> jello cake is the best, was my sisters favoriate cake the only one she would make. :-D


One of the few ways the grandsons actually eat the cake and not just the frosting.


----------



## iamsam

great news grandmad - hopefully they can figure out what is wrong and treat it.

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> Have a great day! Must head out for the day.
> 
> Pontuf, hope your feeling better. DH's test came back. He does not have celiac. Keeping fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## iamsam

great picture caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> MONDAY MORNING COFFEE!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!!! So peaceful, I can feel it, thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are most welcome, I thought is was very peaceful as well.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds really good caren - thanks.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This reminds me of the cakes mum made when we were young.
> 
> BANANA PUDDING POKE CAKE!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> DH had cousins (12boys and one girl0 and they all had bikes so he could have his pick. in fact, we met because his bike was in the shop since he had turned out lights to avoid a patrolman and ended up locking tires with a truck!!! We once did an add for some weather instruments in Chicago, in the winter, in summer clothes... where we had to warm bike with hair dryer, start in building and take down to street (along Wacker drive) It was so cold that the color film would freeze and we had to dump the bike at the end of each run to get to speed needed.... I frostbit my ring finger..... We had a rule when the girls were growing up... no bikes.... and we could spot a tailpipe burn a mile away.... Poor youngest dd got a rid home and did not know it would be a bike and had the telltale burn. Poor child had to go to hilly college tour for 3 days and then join us at river for lots of tubing. No mercy shown. I don't think she has been on a bike since and she is 46 now. I *like* them... just don't trust this crowd to stay safe....


Tail pipe burn what ever are you talking about. :lol:I have one of those, it hurt forever. No sympathy for me either. Years later got another one, no sympathy for that one either.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> of Scotland !!!!!!


Sorry yes of Scotland!!  Possible plans for a short holiday during a holiday.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Tom and I went to Ealing Public School in London together. Our parents were friends and we often did shows together in our teens. Now that he is retired ;(in Aberfoyle) and I'm here we don't get to see each other as often. My son Mark and Tom and Shirley' Jeff have been good friends for several years and see each other often. We joke that I've have a crush on him since I was 13. Even after all these years, I'm still in awe when I see him perform and I always hope he's going to play his fiddle. He did include that in his farewell tour shows. Love him

Trisha


5mmdpns said:


> I loved watching the Tommy Hunter Show! He has such a wonderful voice! Zoe


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and I love your fatja recipes, can you do them without meat?


I don't know why you couldn't. Substitute any kind of protein you wish...tofu, chick peas...anything would be tasty. Experiment away and let us know of your findings


----------



## gottastch

Patches39 said:


> Be careful in this heat,


Thank you, Patches, I will


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Takes me back to childhood, too! There was a cold shelf in my grandma's pantry (built on the north-facing side of the house to stay cool all year round - she never had a fridge) where big, wide earthenware pans would be left full of milk until the cream had settled on the top. The cream was then skimmed off to make butter. When I was very young and we had a large herd, there was a big churn which looked much like a barrel mounted on a sort of cradle. This was turned by a handle until eventually the butter formed. Later, when we were down to just a few cows for family needs, my grandmother bought a small churn, which may have been the sort of thing Valerie and Julie have in mind. This was like a big glass jar with beaters inside and a handle on top, which again was turned until the butter formed. The advantage of that, aside from being useful for smaller quantities, was that, being glass, you could see just what was going on. I don't know where it came from, but I would be fairly confident that an advertisement in the 'Farmer's Weekly' might have played a part!
> 
> I remember as a little girl (probably pre-school, but I can't be sure) being given my own little pat of butter which I was then allowed to shape using wooden 'pats' and decorate on top with designs on wooden rollers that were pressed into the soft surface. Over the years, I have done every stage of the butter and milk producing process, except, and this is a BIG except, I have never milked a cow. First, I was too young, then we had milking machines and I wasn't allowed to use them. I must fill in this gap in my experience some time - I am sure these days there must be plenty of farms that offer the opportunity!


Great memories!


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> My cousin was a legitimate drag racer and even got into fuelies...I adored him and used to babysit for him. on the ride home, he would have me shift and learned the art of double clutching from him. He was killed much too young but it wasn't a racing accident.
> 
> We actually pulled Mario out or a car at a track in Chicago area when he was first racing... maybe 17... and had him and whole family in the room at Indy the year he burned his face. as I understand it, his daughter might have been the best racer in the family.... mom was pregnant with her when they spent the evening with us.


My husband's cousin's husband races a nitro funny car. He lives in Maple Valley, Washington and his racing name is "Mr. Explosive" (Mark Sanders). Wonderful, nice guy. His son, "Jake the Snake," at 21 years old is his crew chief and even tools some of the parts. We went to watch them race 2 years ago in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. It was great fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Tom and I went to Ealing Public School in London together. Our parents were friends and we often did shows together in our teens. Now that he is retired ;(in Aberfoyle) and I'm here we don't get to see each other as often. My son Mark and Tom and Shirley' Jeff have been good friends for several years and see each other often. We joke that I've have a crush on him since I was 13. Even after all these years, I'm still in awe when I see him perform and I always hope he's going to play his fiddle. He did include that in his farewell tour shows. Love him
> 
> Trisha


small world -can't claim to know Tom, but Aberfoyle is my birthplace.


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> Glad you had such a good birthday, Aaron.
> I have never receive a HB from admin. Mine was on the 8th and nothing. Guess I am no special....pouting now...LOL


Dearest Betty, you have to put your birthday on your profile page. I just looked and yours says N/A...fill in a date and you will start receiving B-Day wishes


----------



## Bulldog

PurpleFi...your hair is lovely,as are you
Gottastch...thank you for the recipes. They sound delicious


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> gottastch (Kathy)...when you finish all you are doing you will need the chiropractor. Do post the pasta salad. I love to fix different pasta salads.
> cmaliza (Carol)...I remember Moma.making either creamed new potatoes or dumplings with new English peas. Both were delicious and I miss Mom and them dearly.


It is on page 68...it is a dessert-type salad...strange I know but it is yummy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> small world -can't claim to know Tom, but Aberfoyle is my birthplace.


But would not be the same Aberfoyle as it is in two different countries! Zoe


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

This Aberfoyle is in Ontario Canada.
Trish



Lurker 2 said:


> small world -can't claim to know Tom, but Aberfoyle is my birthplace.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> But would not be the same Aberfoyle as it is in two different countries! Zoe


well obviously had Scottish settlers, on-the-wings-of-a-dove was not clear which Aberfoyle she mean't.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bulldog said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Nana. It sounds like a good, cool, moist desert. Jim will love this one!


You are welcome, there are nice and moist.


----------



## gottastch

Fresh Peach Bread turned out very well! I pureed about 3/4 of my peaches and added in the last quarter of them, with the blender on low, to chop them up so I have little pieces in my bread too, Sam (I hope). I normally bake my banana bread at 350 degrees F. so didn't realize that the bread was to bake at 325 degrees F. until about 20 minutes into the baking time. I ended up baking mind 60 minutes...looks good!!!


----------



## iamsam

wasn't it wonderful?

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I had the tiger tail also. In fact I may have it packed in some things I kept from High School. Gas was also about 20 cents!


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> This Aberfoyle is in Ontario Canada.
> Trish


Is the London you refer to also in Canada- you cannot claim to have the originals of either, 5mm's!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, here is a way to get all your knitting done while you rock Bentley! check it out...... Zoe 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185157-1.html


----------



## iamsam

I really like your wingspan tns - I like the way you carried the green along so you didn't need to cut it.

sam



TNS said:


> Kermit wingspan.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> a rather different shot from my niece Lisa, Cathedral cove, not exactly sure which one- but I like it anyway!


Beautiful place, so peaceful. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Is the London you refer to also in Canada- you cannot claim to have the originals of either, 5mm's!


No one is making claims to the "originals" Julie. Yes, when I talk about London, it is London, Ontario that I am talking about unless I specify otherwise. I did live for many years in London and as I am from Canada, living in Ontario, it is natural for me that I will refer to London. But then you knew that. Zoe


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, it appears that some may have more of these clouds than others........ Zoe
> http://maggie-makes-stuff.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/cloud-amigurumi-pattern.html


Cute,


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we are having the same weather caren - very muggy - could bring some rain.
> 
> sam


I wish it would rain. It is a balmy 88F/ 31 C right now. WE are calling for 30% rain thursday, will be nice if it happens.


----------



## iamsam

I remember the gas wars - loved it when I was in college.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> We used to have "gas wars" and it would go as low as 15 cents! Now I'm happy if I can get it below $3.50!


----------



## iamsam

all of them beating around the bush.

sam



cmaliza said:


> I'm beginning to wonder how many "translations" we can come up with for "F". :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Aran

jheiens said:


> Today is Aran's birthday.
> 
> Many happy returns of the day, Aran. Will you be at Sam's next weekend?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> PS: I see that Seneca County has been declared in a state of emergency since the heavy flooding on Wednesday. Hope all are safe at your place, Aran.


I will be at Sam's next weekend.

Yes, Seneca County was under a state of emergency because of that horrible storm and the flooding. We lost power for 26 hours but had no wind damage. Some of my friends were without power for 3 days but have it again.


----------



## iamsam

I could live right there and be happy every morning with that view while I drank my coffee.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> A friend of mine shared this with me, looks so peaceful.
> 
> distant view of the town of kyle of lockalsh on the north west coast. ﻿


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> afraid my tutu is sagging a bit it this humid weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> time to boil some starch


 :shock: LOL LOL! Painting a picture. LOL LOL


----------



## iamsam

and we gripe with $3.50.

sam

now if we had the transportation system that the uk has we would be fine.



ptofValerie said:


> Our current petrol (gas) price is about £1.35 per litre!! Five litres to the gallon! So fuel for the car is expensive and most of the cost is tax. I grin and bear it. I can do no other.


----------



## iamsam

they were out earlier but the gulls drove them back into their holes.

sam



darowil said:


> Not a living creature in sight there right now.


----------



## iamsam

what music festival is this?

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning all! I'm not as sore as I thought I'd be, after all that weeding DH and I did yesterday (only my hands are a little sore) - hooray! Today we are expecting 90 degrees F with the humidity creeping up. Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday will have higher humidity with continued hot temps. with the "feels like" temps being 100+ F - ugh!
> 
> Since I am preparing for our music festival guests (reason I can't go to the Knit-A-Palooza...kicking the dirt and saying naughty words because of it), today is the designated day to take the curtains down and put them in the dryer (on the air fluff setting) to give them their annual "dusting." All my curtains are washer and dryer-safe...thank you J.C. Penneys! After that I am getting the carpet cleaner out and plan to clean all the carpets and furniture...they really need it!!!!! Tomorrow is my chiropractor appointment and grocery day, Wednesday and Thursday will be dedicated to doing the normal cleaning/washing of clothes, bedding, etc. and Then Friday is the first day of the music fest. DH has the day off on Friday so will probably have some last-minute thing we "have" to do - lol! I am making a sweet macaroni salad recipe that serves a lot and can be store in the refrigerator for a long time...recipe to come  We will also be munching on the second batch of pickled eggs...I put pickling spice and Louisiana Hot Sauce with the vinegar for mine. Sounds like we will have 30+ people for the picnic on Saturday...that's a record! I won't be able to connect with Skype so I hope someone takes lots of photos to post of all going on at Sam's
> 
> I'm just finishing my morning cuppa...time to kick myself into gear and get going. The faster I get at today's tasks, the faster I will be done...at least that's what I'm telling myself
> 
> Have a great day!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> of course - to each his own - a little cream I could understand but not sugar - that really changes the taste. my son-in-law - by the time he is done doctoring his coffee it doesn't even look like coffee. lol
> 
> sam


LOL!!! Neither does mine but I enjoy it!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Fresh Peach Bread turned out very well! I pureed about 3/4 of my peaches and added in the last quarter of them, with the blender on low, to chop them up so I have little pieces in my bread too, Sam (I hope). I normally bake my banana bread at 350 degrees F. so didn't realize that the bread was to bake at 325 degrees F. until about 20 minutes into the baking time. I ended up baking mind 60 minutes...looks good!!!


Yummy, looks so good, nice glass of milk, WOW. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Participating_Stores.html

Here you go---there are 30 stores involved in the "crawl" -- I only make it to a couple of them, but may try for a record this year.



cmaliza said:


> Pfui! Pfui! Pfui! I won't be in town then. I've not heard of the Chicago Yarn Crawl.....where does that happen? I only know of 2 yarn stores on the north side along Clark Street. Are they involved? I need details!
> Looking forward to Knit-a-palooza...and meeting all kinds of wonderful people!
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i agree - always keep the animal - you can always pick up another mate if you are desperate. lol
> 
> sam


So true, Sam. I haven't been that desperate in almost 30 years and don't see it happening in the near future!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Just had three jays bathing in the pond, but didn't manage to get a photo.


Love your new picture of yourself- no horns visible!! We watched a jay at my in-laws pick up a large piece of bread, fly it to the bird bath and soak it in the water, then pick it up again and fly away to where I assume its nest was. They are such clever birds in the crow family, even if they do have a bad reputation. The same thing happened again the next day, so it wasn't just a coincidence.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> afraid my tutu is sagging a bit it this humid weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> time to boil some starch


I'm sagging a LOT in this humid weather...our heat index today was 101 and the real temp was 92. I went out to have lunch with my daughter and grandson visiting from TX and my sister. I do NOT plan on going out again for probably another week. By that time, my hair will be so raggedy, I'll HAVE to go for a haircut!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

that sounds yummy - will show it to Heidi. she likes things like that for when the moser clan gets together.

sam



gottastch said:


> This salad has a lot of different names in our family.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> I'm sagging a LOT in this humid weather...our heat index today was 101 and the real temp was 92. I went out to have lunch with my daughter and grandson visiting from TX and my sister. I do NOT plan on going out again for probably another week. By that time, my hair will be so raggedy, I'll HAVE to go for a haircut!
> JuneK


hahaha, where is that Aqua-Net when you need it........... :mrgreen: Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Takes me back to childhood, too! There was a cold shelf in my grandma's pantry (built on the north-facing side of the house to stay cool all year round - she never had a fridge) where big, wide earthenware pans would be left full of milk until the cream had settled on the top. The cream was then skimmed off to make butter. When I was very young and we had a large herd, there was a big churn which looked much like a barrel mounted on a sort of cradle. This was turned by a handle until eventually the butter formed. Later, when we were down to just a few cows for family needs, my grandmother bought a small churn, which may have been the sort of thing Valerie and Julie have in mind. This was like a big glass jar with beaters inside and a handle on top, which again was turned until the butter formed. The advantage of that, aside from being useful for smaller quantities, was that, being glass, you could see just what was going on. I don't know where it came from, but I would be fairly confident that an advertisement in the 'Farmer's Weekly' might have played a part!
> 
> My grandmother used to churn her own butter,too. And had one of the large churns but then she made butter for several of her children. And I also, remember the patterns on top of the large 'pats' of butter. Until they moved from the farm, I don't think my mother ever bought butter from the store!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

lovely purplefi - matches your glasses.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


----------



## iamsam

have this - you must have posted it a long time ago - I had forgotten.

sam



gottastch said:


> *Fajita Spice Mix*


----------



## iamsam

it will just show them how young you have stayed.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I'm going to a 75th school reunion on Friday, heaven knows what my old school mates will think.


----------



## iamsam

there are - and I need to visit them - give me something to do.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam, you are so close to Lake Erie....you should plan a day trip to a nature preserve near you...I'm sure there are some...I'll research it for you. Egrets & Great Blue Herons are SO plentiful! I just now saw a white egret fly by. Entering into Ohio from the west on the turnpike there is a preserve right by the highway and I always see a white egret there...some Great Blues, too. It would be a fun trip for the kids, too.
> 
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam

but of course.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hadn't thought of that!! And I suppose mini mini me will want one too.


----------



## Bulldog

gottastch (Kathy)...now I am embarrassed.DUH! Will go back and look at my profile page and update it. Thank you for helping and addled Senior...LOL


----------



## iamsam

good show purplefi - I keep threatening to put a streak of some color in my hair - Heidi would have a heart attack.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> He says he doesn't have enough hair to do anything with. He's used to me having purple streaks and I only do it to annoy the hell out of the grandkids!!!!


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> It sort of reminds me of a comet with the sections being different sizes... Very nice and I think the colors are fine..


Hadn't thought of it as a comet, but see what you mean! I still get reminded strongly of Kermit once I fling it round my neck though... Thanks for your kind words. Lin


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> do you think queen mary would mind if you borrowed it?
> 
> sam


Well, we won't tell her if you don't.....!


----------



## TNS

Bulldog said:


> TNS, Love your wingspan. On my bucket list.


Thank you Bulldog. It's a fun knit, so I have actually made two now, but don't know who will wear them! (Not me, as I don't really like this colour way)


----------



## iamsam

what is happening in florida?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like we are both awake. You have the cold and we have had nothing but heat and humidity and the last two days clouds and today and rain...
> Sorry I did not get back to you last night! I got caught up on my favourite soapie on the Telly- they had a feature length episode with high drama- baddies turning into goodies again- favourite characters in sticky situations- all over the top- but I have been watching it for so long, that I have a sort of loyalty.
> It surely is cold for us- even with the heater on, it is only 54F But I do understand about what you mean about heat and humidity- not my favourite either. It is going to take time finding the dogs the right home- Rufus' ad. has been viewed over 300 times but so far no-one has responded.
> By no means have I exhausted all avenues
> I am really going to miss my two- but by no means do I have the resources to take them with me.
> I am just having a bowl of coarse porridge, with salt- my favourite way of eating it.
> Later I will roast my remaining pumpkin, ready to turn it into soup, but number one I must get the right size harness for Ringo prior to his trip to the vet on Friday. And pick up some of the excellent $1 specials at the larger local mall. I adore tinned tomato soup- and it is nice to have a simple stand by.
> The breakfast news has started - Florida has been high on the overseas news for obvious reasons, but apparently there are massive oil reserves in California- so much for sustainable fuel sources!
> I will be wearing my fleece pants under my skirts this morning, when I go out at nine for the first free bus.
> Happy evening to all in the UK! Enjoy the rest of your day, America. At 4-30 a.m. NSW time our Australian friends arte unlikely to be awake yet!
> So Happy Day to all!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

lovely myfanwy.

sam

is this is new Zealand?



Lurker 2 said:


> a rather different shot from my niece Lisa, Cathedral cove, not exactly sure which one- but I like it anyway!


----------



## iamsam

those are quite cute.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, it appears that some may have more of these clouds than others........ Zoe
> http://maggie-makes-stuff.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/cloud-amigurumi-pattern.html


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> afraid my tutu is sagging a bit it this humid weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> time to boil some starch


 :shock: :shock: :?:


----------



## Southern Gal

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Kathleendoris and Aran


 :shock: ;-) awsome/beautiful picture of the hummer and flowers thank you for sharing.


----------



## iamsam

they look wonderful Kathy - how does it taste?

sam



gottastch said:


> Fresh Peach Bread turned out very well! I pureed about 3/4 of my peaches and added in the last quarter of them, with the blender on low, to chop them up so I have little pieces in my bread too, Sam (I hope). I normally bake my banana bread at 350 degrees F. so didn't realize that the bread was to bake at 325 degrees F. until about 20 minutes into the baking time. I ended up baking mind 60 minutes...looks good!!!


----------



## iamsam

I want one.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, here is a way to get all your knitting done while you rock Bentley! check it out...... Zoe
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185157-1.html


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> I don't know why you couldn't. Substitute any kind of protein you wish...tofu, chick peas...anything would be tasty. Experiment away and let us know of your findings


I would just add more vegetables. I don't like the meat substitutes. Possibly have some nuts and seeds on the side with salad.


----------



## TNS

Kathleendoris, I have almost identical memories of churning butter at home, hard work for little arms, and of Farmers Weekly! I used to have my own cow to milk in the evening for the milk for my supper. (Our small herd was all hand milked by Mum and Dad, even though they bought a milking machine it was never used!) I found the wooden churn at home 10 years ago but it was almost completely eaten away by woodworm. I don't know what happened to the glass churn. The butter pats we used were either rectangular paddles with ridges on that were used to shape 1/4 lb rolls of butter, or circular ones that had a thistle design, or a cow which you used to stamp the circular pats.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great color and lovely lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think we would all enjoy this!!


Lurker 2 said:


> this GM would not mind a doll's house like that one to play with!


----------



## iamsam

that does sound like fun.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Participating_Stores.html
> 
> Here you go---there are 30 stores involved in the "crawl" -- I only make it to a couple of them, but may try for a record this year.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> small world -can't claim to know Tom, but Aberfoyle is my birthplace.


and my husband worked in Ealing for several years.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I could live right there and be happy every morning with that view while I drank my coffee.
> 
> sam


It is lovely for sure. Another one from Scotland.


----------



## iamsam

blue jays are my favorite bird - used to have a book when I was little about Sammy blue jay.

sam



TNS said:


> Love your new picture of yourself- no horns visible!! We watched a jay at my in-laws pick up a large piece of bread, fly it to the bird bath and soak it in the water, then pick it up again and fly away to where I assume its nest was. They are such clever birds in the crow family, even if they do have a bad reputation. The same thing happened again the next day, so it wasn't just a coincidence.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> No one is making claims to the "originals" Julie. Yes, when I talk about London, it is London, Ontario that I am talking about unless I specify otherwise. I did live for many years in London and as I am from Canada, living in Ontario, it is natural for me that I will refer to London. But then you knew that. Zoe


And I thought you meant Ealing which is West London, UK :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal

Pup lover said:


> What is Braums sundae??


 :shock: oh say it aint so. we don't have braums here, but when visiting other states we found them. just a very good franchise ice cream place i guess really they are like a Dairy Queen as you can order food also. ice cream is soooooooo very good.


----------



## iamsam

and it is so very good for you - especially with carmel topping.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> :shock: oh say it aint so. we don't have braums here, but when visiting other states we found them. just a very good franchise ice cream place i guess really they are like a Dairy Queen as you can order food also. ice cream is soooooooo very good.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Love your new picture of yourself- no horns visible!! We watched a jay at my in-laws pick up a large piece of bread, fly it to the bird bath and soak it in the water, then pick it up again and fly away to where I assume its nest was. They are such clever birds in the crow family, even if they do have a bad reputation. The same thing happened again the next day, so it wasn't just a coincidence.


Crows, magpies and jays do not like their food dry that is why they will dunk it in water. I always mix a little water with their food when I put it out. Makes it easier for them. We had three green woodpeckers fly through the garden this evening.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> I really like your wingspan tns - I like the way you carried the green along so you didn't need to cut it.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. The dark green 'trim' was actually crocheted on after to tidy up the edges and try to make the different coloured sections 'belong', and I had used magic knot when I changed colours!


----------



## Sorlenna

Ah, the pictures of Scotland make me long to go there...

I decided I wanted to make cookies--it's nice and cool today with the cloud cover/cold front (though we haven't gotten any rain), but when I went into the kitchen, I didn't have enough of what I needed for either of the recipes I wanted. Oh well, I didn't need the extra calories anyway. 

I think I will work on my scarf until it's time to start supper.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Yes -- London, Ontario Canada. 
Ontario was settled by the English Irish and Scots ; therefore a large percentage of our city names have origins from over the pond. A lot of our surnames are the same. My surname is Sutherland.
Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> Is the London you refer to also in Canada- you cannot claim to have the originals of either, 5mm's!


----------



## Gweniepooh

NOT with windows 8 Sam....pfffft to windows 8....I can handle windows 7. Returned the computer I bought before Christmas because of the windows 8! LOL



thewren said:


> I have windows 8 also - it takes a getting used to. things are not where I think they are going to be but if I hunt I usually find them. gwen is always a good source for help.
> 
> sam
> 
> nothing like volunteering you gwen


----------



## Sandy

Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really! I was just telling Marianne how my first car was a 64 white caddy. Daddy wanted me "safe". That lasted a year when he finally got me a VW bug which was a graduation present. I must admit mom and dad both got a bit bent out of shape when the got a gas card bill for $50 JUST on my charges for a month. (At 15-19 cents/galloon). I was driving across town picking up friends and giving rides to school. That ended pretty quick. LOL Now days it cost more than $50 to fill up my van just once. 



thewren said:


> I remember the gas wars - loved it when I was in college.
> 
> sam


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> And I thought you meant Ealing which is West London, UK :roll:


There are so many common city names in several countries. I once nearly booked my DH a ticket to Birmingham, Alabama when he needed to go to the English one, but realised just in time! Same happens when I google suppliers in various localities, get excited to find them somewhere convenient then realise that they are in US not UK, or sometimes in Australia.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


What a lovely colour, suits you so well of course


----------



## Gweniepooh

Put in your beard...a purple stripe on each side. 



thewren said:


> good show purplefi - I keep threatening to put a streak of some color in my hair - Heidi would have a heart attack.
> 
> sam


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> There are so many common city names in several countries. I once nearly booked my DH a ticket to Birmingham, Alabama when he needed to go to the English one, but realised just in time! Same happens when I google suppliers in various localities, get excited to find them somewhere convenient then realise that they are in US not UK, or sometimes in Australia.


Being on the KTP has certainly improved my geography!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Crows, magpies and jays do not like their food dry that is why they will dunk it in water. I always mix a little water with their food when I put it out. Makes it easier for them. We had three green woodpeckers fly through the garden this evening.


I hadn't realised this! Do you get the green woodpeckers hunting for ants? When I lived in Bucks we had a family raised in the garden and they would peck out the ants from the rough lawn area. We had Greater spotteds as well, so had a wonderful view of them feeding on the peanuts we put out on the bird table, and got to know the differences between the sexes and the juveniles.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Adorable!



Sandy said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and have signed up to take a class in knitting with beads using a size 1 needle. I'm looking forward to it. It is a bit overwhelming with all the yarn and vendors, etc. but so much fun. I've gone the last two years and always come home with something that just jumps in my hands!


Having done a brooch this way, have fun. Have not had any excuse to do more of it. Mmmm,now I hink about it, xmas pressie for niece no 2. Will have to get beads and purse clip first.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sandy said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


They are really cute.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Put in your beard...a purple stripe on each side.


What a good idea, Gwenie. We will need photographic evidence of this of course :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> I hadn't realised this! Do you get the green woodpeckers hunting for ants? When I lived in Bucks we had a family raised in the garden and they would peck out the ants from the rough lawn area. We had Greater spotteds as well, so had a wonderful view of them feeding on the peanuts we put out on the bird table, and got to know the differences between the sexes and the juveniles.


Yes, they dig huge holes in the lawn after the ants. Don't know the difference between the green but the male great spotted has red on the back of his head whereas the female doesn't. We have a lot of those round here too.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> What a good idea, Gwenie. We will need photographic evidence of this of course :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS

Sandy said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


They are so cute, I'm sure they will be treasured.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Meant to tell you I do love your purple in your hair. Perhaps when mine gets a bit longer again I will join you. LOL


PurpleFi said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed as I am teaching a sewing class tomorrow morning and I need to make sure my brain cell is fully functional. Night night from the UK.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to tell you I do love your purple in your hair. Perhaps when mine gets a bit longer again I will join you. LOL


Sounds like a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

For those of you that do not have fire ants, be thankful. This is a bite I got the other day. Yes, the sting hurts.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> what music festival is this?
> 
> sam


The Prior Lake Music Festival. It started a few years ago...you can google about it. Our admittance used to be buttons with that big fish (part of the logo) but this year it is regular tickets. Bret Michaels is the headliner on Friday Night and Montgomery-Gentry on Saturday night. It is less than a mile from our house (or there abouts) so we can walk and avoid all the traffic...no parking where the concert is (Lakefront Park). Last year we had escorts of mounted policemen to stop traffic so we could cross Highway 13...felt kinda special


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> is this is new Zealand?


It will be- , somewhere on the East coast at a guess. Lisa is not precise in naming her photos always!


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> that sounds yummy - will show it to Heidi. she likes things like that for when the moser clan gets together.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This salad has a lot of different names in our family.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very stable salad for traveling too. Of course, we like it best with real whipped cream but Cool Whip probably travels better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is lovely for sure. Another one from Scotland.


Caren! any idea where in Scotland?!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

My grandmother used to churn her own butter,too. And had one of the large churns but then she made butter for several of her children. And I also, remember the patterns on top of the large 'pats' of butter. Until they moved from the farm, I don't think my mother ever bought butter from the store!
JuneK[/quote]

I accidentally made butter once. I have one of those little choppers with the turning handle on the top. I had cream in the bottom (hmmmm, seems to be an ongoing theme with me - lol) and I had the whipping blade in place. I evidently turned the handle too many times because I had this yellow glob in my chopper. My friend said, "Oh fresh butter!" It was horrible...needed the salt. I was always going to try it again but never have. Might have to try that experiment again sometime


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> And I thought you meant Ealing which is West London, UK :roll:


it was very unclear from the posting that they were in fact referring to Canada!


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> gottastch (Kathy)...now I am embarrassed.DUH! Will go back and look at my profile page and update it. Thank you for helping and addled Senior...LOL


No problem, Betty. We help one another. I only know this because someone told me the same thing


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> they look wonderful Kathy - how does it taste?
> 
> sam


We are going to take a little taste tonight with our supper


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> I would just add more vegetables. I don't like the meat substitutes. Possibly have some nuts and seeds on the side with salad.


Sounds delicious!!!


----------



## gottastch

Sandy said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


Soooooo cute, Sandy!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yep, looks like the many on my right foot from last week. Had about 10 of them. I've found tea tree oil helps with the itching and healing. Sending you healing energy. Know how it feels.



pammie1234 said:


> For those of you that do not have fire ants, be thankful. This is a bite I got the other day. Yes, the sting hurts.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> gottastch (Kathy)...when you finish all you are doing you will need the chiropractor. Do post the pasta salad. I love to fix different pasta salads.
> cmaliza (Carol)...I remember Moma.making either creamed new potatoes or dumplings with new English peas. Both were delicious and I miss Mom and them dearly.


sounds quite yummy! I'm hungry!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


a real 'shaggy dog'! And the elephant is lovely too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep, looks like the many on my right foot from last week. Had about 10 of them. I've found tea tree oil helps with the itching and healing. Sending you healing energy. Know how it feels.


Pammie's bite looks really sore- have not had a bad time with insects for a long long time- apart from the occasional mosquito bite.


----------



## mjs

Dreamweaver said:


> Read recently that that particular saying does not refer to water rising bit the Creek Indians rising in rebellion.


A friend and I tried researching this and could not reach any conclusion.


----------



## Spider

The peach bread looks wonderful. Copied the fajita seasoning recipe. Have made the fruit salad lots of times and it is wonderful.
Love the puppy and elephant .
The idea of the stripes in Sams beard is a great idea and Gwen you would look great in a colored hair.
The bite looks wicked. Have never seen a fire ant. They must be awful. Are they big?


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Participating_Stores.html
> 
> Here you go---there are 30 stores involved in the "crawl" -- I only make it to a couple of them, but may try for a record this year.


Thank you for the info....I didn't know of so many stores near me. Sifu is about 5-10 minutes drive from my house. Very near Ann Sather's restaurant...one of our favorites for breakfast or lunch. I will definitely try to get a passport ....somehow.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> all of them beating around the bush.
> 
> sam


absolutely! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Checking in - I hope everyone has survived the last couple of days - The peach bread looks wonderful - I made baked oatmeal the other day but it is very dry for some reason - going to have to eat it warm with milk......... I have lost the "recipe" for the shower cleaner with Dawn and vinegar.... the proportions is what I need. I thought I was so clever because I marked it on the spray bottle.... but the sprayer broke and DH threw it away............. so now I don't know how much of each to use. I sure like it better than the chemical cleaners. I can spray the shower down before I get in and let it sit for a while - then scrub it down and rinse it when I get in for my shower.... OK I am going to go check on DH and then work on my shawl for a while. ttyl kiddos - luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hate that you got bit up, but I'm glad that I'm not the only one at Sam's whose arms are all a mess....I got bit up about weeks ago by something that left welts all over my arms and even left scars from the scratching....not pretty at all. I'm getting some tea tree oil also...I think I saw some next to the vitamin E oil at WalMart.



cmaliza said:


> What is tea tree oil? Where does one get it? I suffer so with insect bites. I fully sympathize with all who get bitten. I was outside for about 15 minutes and my arm is just a mess with bits....and they itch SO MUCH! Drives me crazy! Thank goodness for a screened in porch!
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Gweniepooh

They can be larger but ours are pretty small. The mounds they build can be pretty big. If our grass gets very tall I will not notice them and boom...step right in a mound. I have to be very careful as I'm very allergic to them. That bite looks wicked painful.



Spider said:


> The peach bread looks wonderful. Copied the fajita seasoning recipe. Have made the fruit salad lots of times and it is wonderful.
> Love the puppy and elephant .
> The idea of the stripes in Sams beard is a great idea and Gwen you would look great in a colored hair.
> The bite looks wicked. Have never seen a fire ant. They must be awful. Are they big?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Will miss getting to meet you at the Knit-A-Palooza---and you're sure making me tired from all your work. My sister is coming into town and will stay with us so I'm doing some of the same. She has always loved decorating her house and changes the room arrangements every few months so nothing has a chance to get very dusty or cluttered---that's not my forte' but I at least like to have the house all picked up and very clean for when she comes...it's my motivation for getting it thoroughly done.



gottastch said:


> Good morning all! I'm not as sore as I thought I'd be, after all that weeding DH and I did yesterday (only my hands are a little sore) - hooray! Today we are expecting 90 degrees F with the humidity creeping up. Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday will have higher humidity with continued hot temps. with the "feels like" temps being 100+ F - ugh!
> 
> Since I am preparing for our music festival guests (reason I can't go to the Knit-A-Palooza...kicking the dirt and saying naughty words because of it), today is the designated day to take the curtains down and put them in the dryer (on the air fluff setting) to give them their annual "dusting." All my curtains are washer and dryer-safe...thank you J.C. Penneys! After that I am getting the carpet cleaner out and plan to clean all the carpets and furniture...they really need it!!!!! Tomorrow is my chiropractor appointment and grocery day, Wednesday and Thursday will be dedicated to doing the normal cleaning/washing of clothes, bedding, etc. and Then Friday is the first day of the music fest. DH has the day off on Friday so will probably have some last-minute thing we "have" to do - lol! I am making a sweet macaroni salad recipe that serves a lot and can be store in the refrigerator for a long time...recipe to come  We will also be munching on the second batch of pickled eggs...I put pickling spice and Louisiana Hot Sauce with the vinegar for mine. Sounds like we will have 30+ people for the picnic on Saturday...that's a record! I won't be able to connect with Skype so I hope someone takes lots of photos to post of all going on at Sam's
> 
> I'm just finishing my morning cuppa...time to kick myself into gear and get going. The faster I get at today's tasks, the faster I will be done...at least that's what I'm telling myself
> 
> Have a great day!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## pacer

Purplefi-love the haircut and coloring and I love your flower pictures. 

AZ-how are the fires doing?

Julie-so glad you heard from Fale. I am sure that lifted your spirits.

Kathy-I hope you get a load that brings you back to the Ohio region.

Loved the wingspan and the knitted dog and elephant rattle. Wonderful knitting to those who make these.

Wishing well to everyone whether you are surviving all the rain or the very high temperatures. Can't imaging not having air conditioning as it hit 90 degrees today here. My car does not have air conditioning so I am driving my DH's vehicle to KAP. It is about a 2 1/2 hour drive for me. I will count my blessings for that as I read that some are driving 10 hours. Praying for safe travel for all those who are coming to KAP or traveling anywhere else.

Wonderful to come home tonight after work 12 hours to see my DH having dinner already cooked. 

Sam-books are awesome. You don't need to hide them from us. I hope you have something on under that tutu. 

Enjoying seeing the scenic pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's the same color as Kelly Osbourne's---I love it!! I heard where she's now under contract where she can't change the color of her hair!?



PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can attest to the fact that this is a very good spice mix!!



gottastch said:


> *Fajita Spice Mix*
> 
> 3 tablespoons cornstarch
> 2 tablespoons chili powder
> 1 tablespoon salt (can cut this down if you wish)
> 1 tablespoon paprika
> 1 tablespoon sugar
> 2 1/2 teaspoons crushed chicken bouillon cube
> 1 1/2 teaspoons onion powder
> 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or to taste)
> 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
> 1/2 teaspoon cumin
> 
> Mix the above together and store in an air-tight container.
> 
> 2 tablespoons of the above mix equals one grocery store fajita seasoning packet.
> 
> I normally start with 1 tablespoon and see how I like the consistency. Sometimes I have too much water in my pan so I add the full 2 tablespoons plus more. We like a little "gravy" with ours, especially if we are using it on top of salads. No right or wrong way to make this. I usually use 2 green bell peppers sliced thin and 4 big onions, sliced thick so they don't just melt away in the pan. I put them in my non-stick pan and start sauteeing with no water or oil...the onions do release some liquid. When the onions are soft, I add in about a cup of water and let that cook a little bit, then add the fajita spice mix and stir to combine. I add in the leftover sliced meat/poultry at the end to warm through. Makes a quick dinner.
> 
> The other night I thought I had lettuce left in the refrigerator but it was icky so instead of a salad we ended up having a new invention..."Fajita-chos"...Fajita stuff from above on top of yellow corn tortilla chips topped with salsa, a tiny bit of sour cream and shredded cheese...fajitas and nachos in one
> 
> Enjoy!!!


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in - I hope everyone has survived the last couple of days - The peach bread looks wonderful - - luv-AZ


I can hardly believe it! I have caught up! Of course, tomorrow is a traveling day, so I'll get far behind again. Gotta' go back to Chicago to prep for the knit-a-palooza! 
Totday has been a very humid day, but I have spent it in front of a fan...sometimes 2 of them. There has been little to no wind. Since we are leaving tomorrow, it will probably be a perfect day...that's usually how it happens. I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.

We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## RookieRetiree

75th? unless this is a kindergarten class, I'm not sure how it could even be possible and even with that, it's a huge stretch of the possibilities.



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I'm going to a 75th school reunion on Friday, heaven knows what my old school mates will think.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie-so glad you heard from Fale. I am sure that lifted your spirits...


It certainly did! All the nicer because he rang me!


----------



## cmaliza

We get LOTS of hummingbirds (or maybe the same one?) coming to the feeder next to the blue hydrangeas. They drink a lot!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## RookieRetiree

The Stitches conventions are an opportunity for fiber lovers from all over the area to come to a convention center to take classes, meet people and have great speakers & style shows, to see vendor booths and see all the lovely fibers, yarns, tools, projects, books and magazines to their hearts' content!

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/STITCHES/

This is the website to the home address for all the show - you can click on the Midwest one to see the one I'll be at - you can click on the floor map of the vendor booths to see how many there will be there. I usually meet up with some KP folks, walk the floor completely and take notes of where I want to return and then enjoy something to eat before going back again. My sister-in-law is going with me this year and we're taking a knitting with beads class. The classes offered are unbelievable! I'm trying to get my sister from Arkansas to go with me next year!



Bulldog said:


> Thank you for the pea salad recipe, Railyn
> Shirley, love the pictures of the whales. Aren't they beautiful cratures.
> Purplefi...I have CRAFT today, can't remember if I told you
> how much I have enjoyed the pics of all the flowere
> Think I have an idea, but could someone explain the Stitches Conventions?


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes -- London, Ontario Canada.
> Ontario was settled by the English Irish and Scots ; therefore a large percentage of our city names have origins from over the pond. A lot of our surnames are the same. My surname is Sutherland.
> Trisha


Here in the Tidewater area of Virginia, it's the same...we have Norfolk, Portsmouth, Gloucester, Suffolk, not to mention the smaller towns & counties, Surry (spelled without the 'e'), Isle of Wight, Windsor,Smithfield, York(town). And a little farther west, Richmond, the state capital. We have Warrens, (my mother's maiden name)Goodrich & Barhams as family names. I know the Warren family and Barhams came from Kent. So we carry on the traditions of honoring place names from the 'mother country'!!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

By the by, Orca, as I had a suspicion, are actually classed as an oceanic DOLPHIN.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Here in the Tidewater area of Virginia, it's the same...we have Norfolk, Portsmouth, Gloucester, Suffolk, not to mention the smaller towns & counties, Surry (spelled without the 'e'), Isle of Wight, Windsor,Smithfield, York(town). And a little farther west, Richmond, the state capital. We have Warrens, (my mother's maiden name)Goodrich & Barhams as family names. I know the Warren family and Barhams came from Kent. So we carry on the traditions of honoring place names from the 'mother country'!!!
> JuneK


It can get a bit confusing! Some of my relatives were in the Carolina's for a while.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Adorable!


It's so cute....If and when I make one, it will NOT be with fun-fur!! I'm not that brave!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> The peach bread looks wonderful. Copied the fajita seasoning recipe. Have made the fruit salad lots of times and it is wonderful.
> Love the puppy and elephant .
> The idea of the stripes in Sams beard is a great idea and Gwen you would look great in a colored hair.
> The bite looks wicked. Have never seen a fire ant. They must be awful. Are they big?


No, they're the same size as regular ants...but their bites are fierce and if one gets on you, the others will follow!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.

Love the hydrangeas!! They sure look healthy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It can get a bit confusing! Some of my relatives were in the Carolina's for a while.


And I think we always associate the closer city/town names so I have to think twice so I can be sure I've got the right location!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looking forward to meeting you, Aran..and hope that all is well after that horrible storm. I think the longest we've been without power is 36 hours....not fun.



Aran said:


> I will be at Sam's next weekend.
> 
> Yes, Seneca County was under a state of emergency because of that horrible storm and the flooding. We lost power for 26 hours but had no wind damage. Some of my friends were without power for 3 days but have it again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Caren! any idea where in Scotland?!!!!!!


I will check and see.

It is near kinlochleven just south of fort william.﻿ I am told the roads on either side would be amazing on bikes. This spot was chanced upon while driving around.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> It is lovely for sure. Another one from Scotland.


 :shock: WOW, nice


----------



## RookieRetiree

I quite agree --- lovely work.



Lurker 2 said:


> a real 'shaggy dog'! And the elephant is lovely too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I haven't been to an Ann Sather restaurant in forever!! Didn't know there were still some around...I'll have to check this out; maybe we can meet up at one of the stores and travel together to a couple more!



cmaliza said:


> Thank you for the info....I didn't know of so many stores near me. Sifu is about 5-10 minutes drive from my house. Very near Ann Sather's restaurant...one of our favorites for breakfast or lunch. I will definitely try to get a passport ....somehow.
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't been to an Ann Sather restaurant in forever!! Didn't know there were still some around...I'll have to check this out; maybe we can meet up at one of the stores and travel together to a couple more!


I am totally up for that! We can plan at the KAP.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> I can hardly believe it! I have caught up! Of course, tomorrow is a traveling day, so I'll get far behind again. Gotta' go back to Chicago to prep for the knit-a-palooza!
> Totday has been a very humid day, but I have spent it in front of a fan...sometimes 2 of them. There has been little to no wind. Since we are leaving tomorrow, it will probably be a perfect day...that's usually how it happens. I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> 
> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Patches39

pammie1234 said:


> For those of you that do not have fire ants, be thankful. This is a bite I got the other day. Yes, the sting hurts.


  OH MY!!!! Pain.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> and we gripe with $3.50.
> 
> sam
> 
> now if we had the transportation system that the uk has we would be fine.


Our local station was at $3.24 yesterday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Sandy said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


Sandy your puppy is adorable and the elephant is just too cute!! Great job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> :shock: WOW, nice


I woud love to take credit for them, they were sent by a dear friend who thinks I should go there.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> For those of you that do not have fire ants, be thankful. This is a bite I got the other day. Yes, the sting hurts.


That looks very painful. My one grandson swells up when he gets bite by fire ants.


----------



## Marianne818

cmaliza said:


> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


Oh they are so pretty, how do you get one side pink and the other blue though???


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> That's great, I do like a cup and saucer.


Not enough coffee- and I prefer it in one rather than having to get up for a second so a mug for me. And somehow for me coffee seems like it should go in mug. While I can understand why a cup and saucer for tea.


----------



## Pontuf

We loved ann sather when we lived on the north side. A real. Chicago staple. Great breakfast. But the one on Belmont moved into the old funeral home and we never liked that one. Just kind of creepy. Of course am going back many years. We always went to the one on north Clark Street in Andersonville

.


RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't been to an Ann Sather restaurant in forever!! Didn't know there were still some around...I'll have to check this out; maybe we can meet up at one of the stores and travel together to a couple more!


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> I can hardly believe it! I have caught up! Of course, tomorrow is a traveling day, so I'll get far behind again. Gotta' go back to Chicago to prep for the knit-a-palooza!
> Totday has been a very humid day, but I have spent it in front of a fan...sometimes 2 of them. There has been little to no wind. Since we are leaving tomorrow, it will probably be a perfect day...that's usually how it happens. I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> 
> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


Beautiful flowers, lovely home. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I will check and see.
> 
> It is near kinlochleven just south of fort william.﻿ I am told the roads on either side would be amazing on bikes. This spot was chanced upon while driving around.


Thanks! I emailed it to my cousin in Glasgow to see if she was able to identify it- Karen has a very good knowledge of her country, and her husband Ian has by the way, Sam, walked from Land's End in Cornwall, to John'o'Groats in Scotland as well as having climbed a large number of the peaks known as the Monroes . They should however be asleep right now!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I'm going to a 75th school reunion on Friday, heaven knows what my old school mates will think.


Most of the women probably dye their hair too- yours is just a different colour- and a nice delicate purple at that.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be hard when you are learning who we all are- we have quite a time keeping up with all the 'newbies' but it is great that more are coming along to Sam's table!


And not even when we are knew- I mixed up Caren and Gwen last night. And none of the 3 of us are anywhere near new!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I emailed it to my cousin in Glasgow to see if she was able to identify it- Karen has a very good knowledge of her country, and her husband Ian has by the way, Sam, walked from Land's End in Cornwall, to John'o'Groats in Scotland as well as having climbed a large number of the peaks known as the Monroes . They should however be asleep right now!


You are very welcome.


----------



## cmaliza

Someone asked....what happened in Florida? I never saw a response. The Florida "event" was the Treyvon Martin decision.


----------



## Marikayknits

gottastch said:


> This salad has a lot of different names in our family. It was first made for my wedding shower (that's how long the recipe has been around - yikes) by my dear cousin so it was initially named "shower salad." It feeds a lot of people (15, 1/2-cup servings) so it could be for a graduation party or just about anything. It is a requirement for any gathering of our family:
> 
> *Sweet Macaroni Salad*
> 
> Cook and cool the following to make a custard:
> Juice from 2 medium cans or 1 large can of crushed pineapple
> 2 whole eggs
> 2 tablespoons flour
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 3/4 cup sugar
> 
> Pour the above mixture over a box (7 ounces) of cooked and drained macaroni rings. Stir and cool all in the refrigerator.
> 
> When the above mixture has cooled, stir the following into the noodle mixture:
> crushed pineapple from the can(s) used above
> 1 can mandarin oranges, drained (if you really like them, use the bigger can)
> 1 can fruit cocktail, drained (normal-sized can)
> 2 cups mini marshmallows (white ones, NOT the flavored colored ones)
> 8 ounces Cool Whip or you can use sweetened whipped cream, if you don't like Cool Whip
> 
> If using the Cool Whip, this mixture will keep for 2 weeks in the refrigerator. I can't say this for sure because it never lasts that long around our family  Hope you enjoy it as much as we have


I used to make a similar salad, with the fruit juice custard, fruits, and Acini di pepi macaroni, that looks like tiny pearls. One summer I was making this for a family reunion and decided to add marachino cherries and the juice. As I was stirring this together, my son, who was only about three years old, said "Mmmm! Strawberry Yuk!!" We still call it that in our family, just jokingly, but you are right. It is delicious!


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> A bobcat here is a tractor- so was very puzzled -thought a small and large tractor, but then it ran off! Eventually realised that a bobcat is actually an animal.


Similar to or the same as lynx and mountain lion.


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> I have lost the "recipe" for the shower cleaner with Dawn and vinegar.... the proportions is what I need. I thought I was so clever because I marked it on the spray bottle.... but the sprayer broke and DH threw it away............. so now I don't know how much of each to use.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bathroom cleaner too  My recipe says equal amounts of Dawn and vinegar.
> 
> We tasted the peach bread at supper tonight...it was wonderfully moist but didn't really taste "peachy." I don't know if it was because of the white whole wheat flour I used or because my pieces of peach were still too small so just melted into the bread. It tasted good, don't get me wrong, just not as peachy as I guess I was expecting. I will leave part of the peaches in bigger chunks next time
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> A bobcat here is a tractor- so was very puzzled -thought a small and large tractor, but then it ran off! Eventually realised that a bobcat is actually an animal.


They are tractors here too.


----------



## darowil

> darowil wrote:
> Knit your own dog : easy-to-follow patterns for 25 pedigree pooches / Sally Muir & Joanna Osborne.
> I haven't knitted from these but have got the bulldog to do (for my football team!) and my memory is that they looked very real.
> 
> Yes, they are very realistic. I don't think they are very big though....


The Bulldog is 7" long and 4 1/2 " high. So not very big. But means that maybe I could do it soon. (add yet more to my pile to take away?- somehow I thik I will need to decrease the pile. And could do one for my DD for her Christmas stocking. Had assumed they were bigger, but not checked the sizes.


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Will miss getting to meet you at the Knit-A-Palooza---and you're sure making me tired from all your work. My sister is coming into town and will stay with us so I'm doing some of the same. She has always loved decorating her house and changes the room arrangements every few months so nothing has a chance to get very dusty or cluttered---that's not my forte' but I at least like to have the house all picked up and very clean for when she comes...it's my motivation for getting it thoroughly done.


Awww thanks, Rookie! I will miss meeting you too! If I would have stayed up with my housework, maybe this job wouldn't be as monumentous as it seems to me today - ugh! I little at a time and it will get done and what doesn't get done...oh well. I will try my best but most of our activities will be outside so I'm hoping the weather holds. Looks like we could have some rain on Friday...we will see. No one will catch any illness, if I don't get all my planned work done but I like to have a list...feels so good to cross stuff off when done


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> Oh they are so pretty, how do you get one side pink and the other blue though???


For MANY many years my mom dumped the coffee grounds among the plants on the blue side. It is more acidic soil.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> Carol (IL/OH)


What lovely flowers and screened in porch! If I knew where you lived, you would find me stowing away in your porch...looks so beautiful!!!! We are in the thick "soup" of humidity in Minneapolis too...seems the big ridge of high pressure on the east coast has backed up over us again...my goodness what strange weather we are having! We have to wait until Thursday for whatever is coming behind that is strong enough to push that out of here...with storms to accompany it, of course - ugh! It will feel good on Friday/Saturday when it is all gone, for sure! Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## jheiens

Aran, so glad the power has been restored--especially if your temps and humidity are anywhere near what we are having here. 

Looking forward to meeting you at Sam's. Have a safe trip.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> We loved ann sather when we lived on the north side. A real. Chicago staple. Great breakfast. But the one on Belmont moved into the old funeral home and we never liked that one. Just kind of creepy. Of course am going back many years. We always went to the one on north Clark Street in Andersonville
> 
> .


They have since moved out of the funeral home into a space next door. That spot is run by Tom Tuney (alderman). The Clark Street spot (just north of Foster) is run by his sister Debbie. We generally go to the Clark Street spot, in Andersonville. Parking is easier! There are a couple of cafe spots (on Southport by the el station and I forget the other site). The cafes serve coffee and among other muffins...those yummy, gooey cinnamon rolls. mmmmm. just a "few"calories!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## GrandmaDi

Thanks, Sam! Every test that comes back negative is one step closer to a solution...I'm a glass half full kind of gal


----------



## darowil

Milo is a chocolate and malt drink. originated here and is the staple chocolate drink for many children. Can be added to milk or water. It is granular and sweetened and is delcious eaten from the can, sprinkled on icecream etc.


----------



## gottastch

Marikayknits said:


> I used to make a similar salad, with the fruit juice custard, fruits, and Acini di pepi macaroni, that looks like tiny pearls. One summer I was making this for a family reunion and decided to add marachino cherries and the juice. As I was stirring this together, my son, who was only about three years old, said "Mmmm! Strawberry Yuk!!" We still call it that in our family, just jokingly, but you are right. It is delicious!


Sounds like a delicious deviation (but then I don't think there is any right or wrong way to make this...as long as you have enough fruit juice of some kind, to make the custard, you are good to go). I will try it sometime


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> My husband's cousin's husband races a nitro funny car. He lives in Maple Valley, Washington and his racing name is "Mr. Explosive" (Mark Sanders). Wonderful, nice guy. His son, "Jake the Snake," at 21 years old is his crew chief and even tools some of the parts. We went to watch them race 2 years ago in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. It was great fun!


 They are something to see... I'll have to watch for those names... (Funny, my Aunt and Uncle lived in Mer Rouge, LA and my uncle was a state senator. I usedto come down rom Chicago for the summer and thought the southern lifestyle was so charming.)


----------



## iamsam

oops gwen - sorry.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> NOT with windows 8 Sam....pfffft to windows 8....I can handle windows 7. Returned the computer I bought before Christmas because of the windows 8! LOL


----------



## iamsam

what will you be sewing purplefi?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed as I am teaching a sewing class tomorrow morning and I need to make sure my brain cell is fully functional. Night night from the UK.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Participating_Stores.html
> 
> Here you go---there are 30 stores involved in the "crawl" -- I only make it to a couple of them, but may try for a record this year.


WOW... That would be amazing... I need to bookmark this just to remember all the stores when I am up there..... I suppose I * could* change surgery to the 20th.....


----------



## iamsam

that looks nasty - I bet it does hurt.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> For those of you that do not have fire ants, be thankful. This is a bite I got the other day. Yes, the sting hurts.


----------



## gottastch

That phrase from "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" comes to mind about spraying everything (like your fire ant bites) with Windex...cures everything - lol. So sorry this happened to you! Hope the sting stops hurting soooooon!!!!


----------



## gottastch

Well, the sandman is tossing sand into my eyes already so I'm thinking that is my cue to say good-night to you all...good-night, sleep tight, don't let any kind of bugs bite!  XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, where is that Aqua-Net when you need it........... :mrgreen: Zoe


Wonder if it would work on Sams tutu? Maybe added before he puts it on.


----------



## Marikayknits

Bulldog said:


> Poledra, you are right in there with Gigi...you have a way of bringing humor and fun in a sometimes hurtful world. Aqua Net....Oh the memories. When I was in Nursing School...back then you had to live in the student nurses dorm...I would fix my hair (teased and smoother out high, as was the style in the 60s), and spray gobs of Aqua Net. It would hold for a week. All I had to do was pick it a little. LOL


I started nursing school in 1961, and believe it or not, I had never set my hair in rollers, only pin curls. So it took me a long time to roll my hair every night. We had lights out at ten thirty, and many a night I rolled my hair by flashlight. And in the morning had to get up and do all the teasing in time to attend chapel, go to breakfast, and be on the floors by seven to take temps. Aren't nursing school memories great? This week I am meeting some of my nursing classmates for dinner. Next year, 2014, will be our 50th!!


----------



## iamsam

carol the flowers and house are beautiful - the house looks so comfortable.

sam



cmaliza said:


> I can hardly believe it! I have caught up! Of course, tomorrow is a traveling day, so I'll get far behind again. Gotta' go back to Chicago to prep for the knit-a-palooza!
> Totday has been a very humid day, but I have spent it in front of a fan...sometimes 2 of them. There has been little to no wind. Since we are leaving tomorrow, it will probably be a perfect day...that's usually how it happens. I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> 
> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam

it really is not that hard to knit with - you just can't frog it very easily - however it does cover a multitude of sins in your knitting.

sam



jknappva said:


> It's so cute....If and when I make one, it will NOT be with fun-fur!! I'm not that brave!!!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

It is very rewarding....unfortunately, it doesn't seem to stay clean for long. I'm sure your guests will not care one way or another....they'll be so busy having fun and visiting (and eating!)



gottastch said:


> Awww thanks, Rookie! I will miss meeting you too! If I would have stayed up with my housework, maybe this job wouldn't be as monumentous as it seems to me today - ugh! I little at a time and it will get done and what doesn't get done...oh well. I will try my best but most of our activities will be outside so I'm hoping the weather holds. Looks like we could have some rain on Friday...we will see. No one will catch any illness, if I don't get all my planned work done but I like to have a list...feels so good to cross stuff off when done


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to start doing that!!



cmaliza said:


> For MANY many years my mom dumped the coffee grounds among the plants on the blue side. It is more acidic soil.
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> For those of you that do not have fire ants, be thankful. This is a bite I got the other day. Yes, the sting hurts.


I have a matching one on the right foot.. OUCH.....


----------



## iamsam

wow - haven't seen that price for a while.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Our local station was at $3.24 yesterday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I would have loved to join him.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I emailed it to my cousin in Glasgow to see if she was able to identify it- Karen has a very good knowledge of her country, and her husband Ian has by the way, Sam, walked from Land's End in Cornwall, to John'o'Groats in Scotland as well as having climbed a large number of the peaks known as the Monroes . They should however be asleep right now!


----------



## iamsam

I wonder if adding peach nectar would help - is there such a thing as peach nectar?

sam



gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lost the "recipe" for the shower cleaner with Dawn and vinegar.... the proportions is what I need. I thought I was so clever because I marked it on the spray bottle.... but the sprayer broke and DH threw it away............. so now I don't know how much of each to use.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bathroom cleaner too  My recipe says equal amounts of Dawn and vinegar.
> 
> We tasted the peach bread at supper tonight...it was wonderfully moist but didn't really taste "peachy." I don't know if it was because of the white whole wheat flour I used or because my pieces of peach were still too small so just melted into the bread. It tasted good, don't get me wrong, just not as peachy as I guess I was expecting. I will leave part of the peaches in bigger chunks next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no, you don't....as much as I'd love to have you up here visiting, I know you are looking forward to having this behind you and delaying it won't be good...the sooner you are mending from this final surgery, the sooner you'll be able to back up to snuff and enjoying some fun times again.



Dreamweaver said:


> WOW... That would be amazing... I need to bookmark this just to remember all the stores when I am up there..... I suppose I * could* change surgery to the 20th.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Spider said:


> The peach bread looks wonderful. Copied the fajita seasoning recipe. Have made the fruit salad lots of times and it is wonderful.
> Love the puppy and elephant .
> The idea of the stripes in Sams beard is a great idea and Gwen you would look great in a colored hair.
> The bite looks wicked. Have never seen a fire ant. They must be awful. Are they big?


Not really.... I always manage to get myself in a nest when weeding near the house.... If you can keep your beds well watered, you are less likely to encounter them but hard to do in a drought. treating them just seems to move the hill from one spot to another......


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it really is not that hard to knit with - you just can't from it very easily - however it does cover a multitude of sins in your knitting.
> 
> sam


and is impossible if you drop a stitch!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, there is....that would add to the peachy taste.



thewren said:


> I wonder if adding peach nectar would help - is there such a thing as peach nectar?
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

ever positive makes life much easier - continued healing energy for both of you on its way.

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> Thanks, Sam! Every test that comes back negative is one step closer to a solution...I'm a glass half full kind of gal


----------



## iamsam

never thought of that.

sam



darowil said:


> Wonder if it would work on Sams tutu? Maybe added before he puts it on.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> I can hardly believe it! I have caught up! Of course, tomorrow is a traveling day, so I'll get far behind again. Gotta' go back to Chicago to prep for the knit-a-palooza!
> Totday has been a very humid day, but I have spent it in front of a fan...sometimes 2 of them. There has been little to no wind. Since we are leaving tomorrow, it will probably be a perfect day...that's usually how it happens. I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> 
> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


Fabulous hydrangeas... Do you dry them? and that screened porch is to die for. I could sit out there all day...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I would have loved to join him.
> 
> sam


as he approaches 80, he is finding they take longer- mostly they are well worth the views! (the Monroes) the walk to John'o'Groats took a lot of organising- carrying all his own necessities.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> I wonder if adding peach nectar would help - is there such a thing as peach nectar?
> 
> sam


I think I just have to change my proportions...moisture content in the bread was good...instead of pureeing 3/4 of the peaches and leaving 1/4 in chunks, next time I will try 1/2 and 1/2...oh yes, there will be a next time...yum, yum


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> and is impossible if you drop a stitch!


But it doesn't run and the fur hides the hole so you simply add one in when you discover that you are short a stitch- and the extra one being thrown in doesn't show either!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But it doesn't run and the fur hides the hole so you simply add one in when you discover that you are short a stitch- and the extra one being thrown in doesn't show either!


you still have to stop the run- And the hole can become quite large if inadvertently you don't notice it fast enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You change the acidity of the soil. 


Marianne818 said:


> Oh they are so pretty, how do you get one side pink and the other blue though???


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I wonder if adding peach nectar would help - is there such a thing as peach nectar?
> 
> sam


Yes, there is peach nectar... but I do think leaving the peaches a little chunky would give you a nice taste in every bite.....


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> you still have to stop the run- And the hole can become quite large if inadvertently you don't notice it fast enough.


Mine have never run- only ever found them because my sttich count was out.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, you don't....as much as I'd love to have you up here visiting, I know you are looking forward to having this behind you and delaying it won't be good...the sooner you are mending from this final surgery, the sooner you'll be able to back up to snuff and enjoying some fun times again.


 *Behind* me is exactly where I want this whole thing.... Wish I had a time machine to jump into the future.... (I've seen lots of fabric crawls like this, but never a yarn one. )


----------



## Gweniepooh

With all the rain we've gotten the past month or more you'd think all our fire ants would be dead but unfortunately that hasn't deterred them one iota. 


Dreamweaver said:


> Not really.... I always manage to get myself in a nest when weeding near the house.... If you can keep your beds well watered, you are less likely to encounter them but hard to do in a drought. treating them just seems to move the hill from one spot to another......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Off to catch up on e-mails and finish my dust cover. The neighbor was over for knitting and I had to restart both pieces, hers and daughters..... Once they get home from FL... we are going to have to have knitting sessions so I can see what they are doing.... and fix problems right away.... Must get a project for tomorrow. I think a cabled purse.... just need to figure out the yarn....


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Wonder if it would work on Sams tutu? Maybe added before he puts it on.


only if it is "teased" first!................. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I wonder if adding peach nectar would help - is there such a thing as peach nectar?
> 
> sam


Yes there is I buy it fro Seth and Nicholas one of their favorites.


----------



## Designer1234

Well everyone - We are going to Jasper tomorrow morning and I will be off line. Some of you are leaving before I get back. I hope you all have
a safe trip to Sam's and I hope you can check in once in awhile. I hope you all have a wonderful time. It is interesting to meet online friends - no one looks like you think they do -- but have fun and I hope to hear from you when you go on skype. I hope you will post. 
\We will be coming back on Thursday night or Friday morning. 

Love to all. Shirley


----------



## EJS

cmaliza said:


> Love the "new do", too! What is especially fun with short hair...is to wash it...and go! If you have some curl it takes care of itself. It looks like you have some natural curl, right? Either way, short hair is SOOO much easier to deal with! Enjoy!
> Carol (IL/OH)


Thanks, I do have natural curl and was worried how it would react short because I have never had it this short. I have always been a "wash and go" type. Just never been much for primping. I did know that I did not want a "bob" cut. Thick and curly really does not do well in that cut.
EJ


----------



## EJS

pammie1234 said:


> We used to have "gas wars" and it would go as low as 15 cents! Now I'm happy if I can get it below $3.50!


I paid $3.09/gal last week. Two days later it was up to $3.24/gal. Now they are saying at least another .25 per gal increase. When I passed the station earlier today they didn't even have the most recent price listed yet. It is just insane.
EJ


----------



## Southern Gal

Railyn said:


> Dreamweaver, Are you enjoying the rain? It is so nice here and things are do dry. Enjoying the cool and wet.


The men came and cut the trees in our yard. We had one dead & parts of two trees split,we had such high winds, it blew stuff of my front porch that was unreal. The rain was blowing and coming down so hard, then we had hail. We needed a good [email protected] and we got one. 
Today,I skipped two chi I just wasn't feeling it. I tried to catch up around here.
Thanks for the pea salad I love them. The peach bread sounds yummy and so low cal. Not :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Well, days end and all is well, still so hot and humid. But it has been a good day, did get some knitting done. Pray all have a great tomorrow, that it be filled with happiness, joy comfort, and love. Until tomorrow.


----------



## EJS

gottastch said:


> Since I am preparing for our music festival guests


What kind of music fest? How long does it last?
The WC Handy music festival starts here on Friday as well. Trying to find out what venues will interest me and a friend that is coming for a visit will enjoy.
EJ


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


I like it! 
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Mine have never run- only ever found them because my sttich count was out.


I think your eyes are a little younger than mine! I had a bad run on a recent project- it is over 60 stitches- (on short rows) but I have hopes of cobbling it together.


----------



## Designer1234

I am back. I just finished a pair of toe up magic loop socks using Darowil's pattern. 

I am not that fond of the short row and wrap heel and am going to 
see if I can work the fleegle heel in instead or at least a heel that I like doing better - maybe the flap heel. will have to see what I can find. they are bright ! but I like bright! grin.

Some of you guys like colored hair, I like brightly colored socks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> I wonder if adding peach nectar would help - is there such a thing as peach nectar?
> 
> sam


Sam, there is peach nectar, look in the Hispanic section at the grocery store. I buy it all the time! That and apricot.. yumm :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> He's used to me having purple streaks and I only do it to annoy the hell out of the grandkids!!!!


That made me think of the time my eldest GD was about 8 or 9 and my hair had already had a good bit of grey in it. She suggested I color it so I agreed and we went to buy the supplies. I let her pick a color~was a nice strawberry blonde. That night I colored it to surprise her the next morning. When she saw me she said "I will NEVER ask you to change your hair again". It had turned a nice shade of pink...like on her strawberry shortcake doll. LOL
Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


----------



## Spider

Shirley, love the sock color and have a nice trip.
Everyone leaving for Sams drive carefully.
Love the short hair cut, wish I could wear mine like that .
Will look for good peaches to try the bread love anything with peaches.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> That made me think of the time my eldest GD was about 8 or 9 and my hair had already had a good bit of grey in it. She suggested I color it so I agreed and we went to buy the supplies. I let her pick a color~was a nice strawberry blonde. That night I colored it to surprise her the next morning. When she saw me she said "I will NEVER ask you to change your hair again". It had turned a nice shade of pink...like on her strawberry shortcake doll. LOL
> Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


Wow! that is quite startling!


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Times sure have changed. When I was in HS, a group of kids decided to wear school colors... green pants, white shirts and put green streaks in hair. They were all suspended and sent home to change.... Now, dress codes do exist but are pretty darned lenient IMHO....


He wasn't allowed to have it at school, it was during summer break. I know in Carly's school she has to wear uniforms, don't know about next year since she'll be going to Jr. High, but I know they were pretty picky where she was going for K-5. I don't know about anywhere else though, or the H.S.'s now. It's been several years since mine was in school.  :shock:


----------



## iamsam

that's when you get out the needle and thread.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> you still have to stop the run- And the hole can become quite large if inadvertently you don't notice it fast enough.


----------



## Pontuf

Carol.. Is the bowling alley and bar still on Southport?



cmaliza said:


> They have since moved out of the funeral home into a space next door. That spot is run by Tom Tuney (alderman). The Clark Street spot (just north of Foster) is run by his sister Debbie. We generally go to the Clark Street spot, in Andersonville. Parking is easier! There are a couple of cafe spots (on Southport by the el station and I forget the other site). The cafes serve coffee and among other muffins...those yummy, gooey cinnamon rolls. mmmmm. just a "few"calories!
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Poledra65

Went to a yarn store in Ft. Collins today, so cool. Your Daily Fiber. I bought 2 skeins and DS bought me the big skein of chunky, I'm going to make Dee's Ashton shawlette with the yellow hand dyed, the others I'm not sure about. Now we just need to hit the other 4 or 5 yarn shops in Ft. Collins. Can't wait to go back to that one though, very nice little place. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you should see the bright socks I bought in seattle last year.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am back. I just finished a pair of toe up magic loop socks using Darowil's pattern.
> 
> I am not that fond of the short row and wrap heel and am going to
> see if I can work the fleegle heel in instead or at least a heel that I like doing better - maybe the flap heel. will have to see what I can find. they are bright ! but I like bright! grin.
> 
> Some of you guys like colored hair, I like brightly colored socks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I love her hair - if I was younger I would be doing something like that.

sam




EJS said:


> That made me think of the time my eldest GD was about 8 or 9 and my hair had already had a good bit of grey in it. She suggested I color it so I agreed and we went to buy the supplies. I let her pick a color~was a nice strawberry blonde. That night I colored it to surprise her the next morning. When she saw me she said "I will NEVER ask you to change your hair again". It had turned a nice shade of pink...like on her strawberry shortcake doll. LOL
> Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


----------



## iamsam

I have that dishrag pattern - very nice job poledra. what are you going to do with the super chunky wool - it looks lovely. I wish there was more than one yarn shop in town - it would be fun to have more choices.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Went to a yarn store in Ft. Collins today, so cool. Your Daily Fiber. I bought 2 skeins and DS bought me the big skein of chunky, I'm going to make Dee's Ashton shawlette with the yellow hand dyed, the others I'm not sure about. Now we just need to hit the other 4 or 5 yarn shops in Ft. Collins. Can't wait to go back to that one though, very nice little place. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU
> 
> Love all the flowers you are posting, they go wonderfully with my morning coffee. One of the other sites I belong to we post morning coffee. For the coffee lovers out there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I think I may just need to go make a cup that looks wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning!! Have a wonderful day. I love watching my grandsons but and glad when they go home too. The youngest Seth has been here nearly everyday for the past week, at 3 he is a handful. Yesterday he decided it was too hot to be outdoors, came in and said the bathtub was his new pool.


 :thumbup: LOL!! Smart boy!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I am back. I just finished a pair of toe up magic loop socks using Darowil's pattern.
> 
> I am not that fond of the short row and wrap heel and am going to
> see if I can work the fleegle heel in instead or at least a heel that I like doing better - maybe the flap heel. will have to see what I can find. they are bright ! but I like bright! grin.
> 
> Some of you guys like colored hair, I like brightly colored socks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


They look great!! Bright hair, bright socks, it's all good. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Went to a yarn store in Ft. Collins today, so cool. Your Daily Fiber. I bought 2 skeins and DS bought me the big skein of chunky, I'm going to make Dee's Ashton shawlette with the yellow hand dyed, the others I'm not sure about. Now we just need to hit the other 4 or 5 yarn shops in Ft. Collins. Can't wait to go back to that one though, very nice little place. :thumbup:


the yarns look scrumptious! The dish cloth is lovely, and nice that you got a shot of Bruno- I like his markings!


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> That made me think of the time my eldest GD was about 8 or 9 and my hair had already had a good bit of grey in it. She suggested I color it so I agreed and we went to buy the supplies. I let her pick a color~was a nice strawberry blonde. That night I colored it to surprise her the next morning. When she saw me she said "I will NEVER ask you to change your hair again". It had turned a nice shade of pink...like on her strawberry shortcake doll. LOL
> Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


That's gorgeous!! looks wonderful on her.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that's when you get out the needle and thread.
> 
> sam


That is exactly what I had to do!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I have that dishrag pattern - very nice job poledra. what are you going to do with the super chunky wool - it looks lovely. I wish there was more than one yarn shop in town - it would be fun to have more choices.
> 
> sam


Not sure, thinking maybe a cowl of some kind, or a hat, only 77 yards/70 meters in 7oz/200g, so we'll see.


----------



## EJS

darowil said:


> Milo is a chocolate and malt drink. originated here and is the staple chocolate drink for many children. Can be added to milk or water. It is granular and sweetened and is delcious eaten from the can, sprinkled on icecream etc.


Sounds a lot like Ovaltine.
EJ


----------



## Railyn

I make a salad with Acini di pepi pasta too and the name of the recipe per the internet is "Frog eye salad." I enjoy it a lot. When I was working in the nursing home, I would do theme days and would serve this salad on frog day. My idea of a joke.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I make a salad with Acini di pepi pasta too and the name of the recipe per the internet is "Frog eye salad." I enjoy it a lot. When I was working in the nursing home, I would do theme days and would serve this salad on frog day. My idea of a joke.


Excuse my ignorance, but what is a frog day?


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> That's gorgeous!! looks wonderful on her.


She has done purple, teal, red, and the green. When she did the red it ended up a rainbow color as it washed out. I liked it. Suits her personality. She has been home schooled but headed to a regular school this year and I asked if she will be able to do the colors...she is checking. She gets so bored with it when it is the beautiful brown she was born with...
EJ


----------



## EJS

Got to the end of page 91 finally. Started on 54 today as I was not on last night. Vegged out on a couple movies. Need to try to get to bed at a decent hour tonight just because I have not slept well for a few nights and it really caught up today.
Hugs to all,
EJ


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I am back. I just finished a pair of toe up magic loop socks using Darowil's pattern.
> 
> I am not that fond of the short row and wrap heel and am going to
> see if I can work the fleegle heel in instead or at least a heel that I like doing better - maybe the flap heel. will have to see what I can find. they are bright ! but I like bright! grin.
> 
> Some of you guys like colored hair, I like brightly colored socks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


DON"t use my foot measuerment method for a flap- it will result in a long floppy scetion hanging off your toes1 Th egussett starts way down on the foot from my experience. Haven't done many, but have always had to frog the foot back to get the length foot I really wanted.
Coloured socks for me too- gray/brown at one end, all types of colours at the other.


----------



## darowil

> that's when you get out the needle and thread.
> 
> sam
> 
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> you still have to stop the run- And the hole can become quite large if inadvertently you don't notice it fast enough.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
In fact as I was walking home I was thinking aobut this issue- and decided that the needle and thread (or peice of the yarn if it will work) is th eonly option. Especially as no matter how keen you may be to frog it is very difficult with these yarns.n At least its not mohair which is often used for lace and also very hard to frog- that does not hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## Railyn

I was the Activity Director in a nursing home so for frog day I would have a frog jumping contest using frog shaped beanbags and I painted a piece of carpet as a target. There were plastic water lillies around the edge.
I showed a short movie on the Jumping Frog of Calavarus County, a Mark Twain story, and a little clip of Kermet singing :It's not easy being green." 
The snack of the day would be Frog eye salad served in green bowls. Anything for a laugh.
I also had a collection of frogs that I would set around the room. I might add that I have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## darowil

EJS said:


> Sounds a lot like Ovaltine.
> EJ


Similar in that it is used for hot drinks (or cold) but it is much nicer to eat! Somehow it is totally different.
It is made by Nestle. Just started reading a book this morning called the Baby Farms. About baby farmers in Sydney late 1800s. And in it they talked of feeding the baby Nestle's milk. it used cows milk, wheat flour and sugar. The wheat was cooked with malt which changed the wheat so it could be absorbed by the babies. This is considered to be the worlds first baby formula. Seems it was very effective- except that (as today in many places) it was easily made too dilute so saving money, but depriving the baby of vital nutrition.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> I was the Activity Director in a nursing home so for frog day I would have a frog jumping contest using frog shaped beanbags and I painted a piece of carpet as a target. There were plastic water lillies around the edge.
> I showed a short movie on the Jumping Frog of Calavarus County, a Mark Twain story, and a little clip of Kermet singing :It's not easy being green."
> The snack of the day would be Frog eye salad served in green bowls. Anything for a laugh.
> I also had a collection of frogs that I would set around the room. I might add that I have a weird sense of humor.


Do you get chocolate frogs over there? A great favourite with kids- and would have been good for your frog days - is Frog in a Pond. Make green jelly/jello pour it into individual sized serving dishes (or disposable cups etc). When the jelly is almost set pop a chocolate frog in it standing up.
http://aeroplanejelly.com.au/Recipes/Original/Frog-in-a-Pond.aspx shows a photo.
As I suspect that you may not get Freddo Frogs at least in the US here is a Wikipedia article on our beloved Freddo Frogs. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddo


----------



## Railyn

What fun for frog day. I am retired now so don't do these crazy things except to entertain grandchildren. The frog in the pond with chocolate looks so cute. Thank you, I will keep my eyes open and use it for the grands. Thanks!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Pontuf said:


> HHHMMMM blueberries in brownies..... It never occurred to me. But I think it would be very good. I am intrigued. I will certainly throw some blueberries in my brownies next time. EJS I think you are on to something.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> she made brownies~~from scratch~~and put fresh blueberries in them. They are so
> EJ


[/quote]

I had some recently that had chopped up dates in them. Quite nice. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

ChrisEl said:


> YUM to both. Plan to try Banana Pudding Poke Cake soon.


It does sound good, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> Kermit wingspan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> I'm beginning to wonder how many "translations" we can come up with for "F". :-D :thumbup:


Mmmm!! :shock:

LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Tea Tree Oil is melalucca. One gets it at the pharmacy, natural health store, Wal-Mart, some grocery stores. Just ask your pharmacist and he/she will help you. Up here you can get it in 10 or 15ml size bottles or you can get it in much larger sized bottles. Sorry for your bites, the tea tree oil should help. It is also an anti-fungal and anti-bacterial agent, a natural antiseptic. It is much like the aloe vera but much more so. The tea tree oil is derived from a tree grown in Australia. Zoe


 :thumbup: Where all the good stuff is... LOL. Sorry i couldnt resist.   :roll: But seriously tea tree oil should do the trick.. it is good.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I forgot to post this photo.


Your hair looks really lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another hot and sunny Surrey day. It stayed warm last night too so we had all the bedroom doors and windows open. It was lovely.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone. Some nice bright orchids today.


 :lol: Love the orchids.


----------



## kehinkle

Dreamweaver said:


> Let me know if you don't get out today.... At least the weather is nice and cool. I just came in from a long walk. Unfortunately, so did a neighbor that I haven't ever met in the 17 years they have lived here. She is locked out of house and DH is not answering phone at work. She has gone home to do a little weeding after sitting here awhile, but I told her to come back if she gets too hot or needs to all again.... I think I need to grab some apple and peanut butter.. My stomach is growling now.


Got a load at 6 pm going to Conway, AR. Delivered and xown for the night but not sleepy. I had apples and chocolate hazelnut spread for lunch today. Have fun at sit snd stitch.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> it was very unclear from the posting that they were in fact referring to Canada!


I thought that too, but then again I'm a bit slow at cottoning on to things :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> a rather different shot from my niece Lisa, Cathedral cove, not exactly sure which one- but I like it anyway!


Another beautiful photo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> 75th? unless this is a kindergarten class, I'm not sure how it could even be possible and even with that, it's a huge stretch of the possibilities.


Heehee, no the school is 75 yrs old. I was there 55 years ago!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> It's the same color as Kelly Osbourne's---I love it!! I heard where she's now under contract where she can't change the color of her hair!?


Perhaps I'll have to stay like this for ever!


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> I can hardly believe it! I have caught up! Of course, tomorrow is a traveling day, so I'll get far behind again. Gotta' go back to Chicago to prep for the knit-a-palooza!
> Totday has been a very humid day, but I have spent it in front of a fan...sometimes 2 of them. There has been little to no wind. Since we are leaving tomorrow, it will probably be a perfect day...that's usually how it happens. I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> 
> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


Love the hydrangeas, can't grow them in our soil.


----------



## kehinkle

jknappva said:


> So true, Sam. I haven't been that desperate in almost 30 years and don't see it happening in the near future!!
> LOL!
> JuneK


Me, too.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Here in the Tidewater area of Virginia, it's the same...we have Norfolk, Portsmouth, Gloucester, Suffolk, not to mention the smaller towns & counties, Surry (spelled without the 'e'), Isle of Wight, Windsor,Smithfield, York(town). And a little farther west, Richmond, the state capital. We have Warrens, (my mother's maiden name)Goodrich & Barhams as family names. I know the Warren family and Barhams came from Kent. So we carry on the traditions of honoring place names from the 'mother country'!!!
> JuneK


I'd feel right at home them. I'm meeting 2 KPers tomorrow in Richmond and we are having a picnic by the River..


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I will check and see.
> 
> It is near kinlochleven just south of fort william.﻿ I am told the roads on either side would be amazing on bikes. This spot was chanced upon while driving around.


The road to Mallaig from Fort William is the Road to the Isle and is a real switch back with some wonderful scenary.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey. 

I have a busy morning as my WI Sewing Group is here.

Photos for today .....


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Not enough coffee- and I prefer it in one rather than having to get up for a second so a mug for me. And somehow for me coffee seems like it should go in mug. While I can understand why a cup and saucer for tea.


I don't have to get up, I have a little coffee pot that takes three cups.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> what will you be sewing purplefi?
> 
> sam


Bags amongst other things.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I am back. I just finished a pair of toe up magic loop socks using Darowil's pattern.
> 
> I am not that fond of the short row and wrap heel and am going to
> see if I can work the fleegle heel in instead or at least a heel that I like doing better - maybe the flap heel. will have to see what I can find. they are bright ! but I like bright! grin.
> 
> Some of you guys like colored hair, I like brightly colored socks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love the socks Shirley.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Where all the good stuff is... LOL. Sorry i couldnt resist.   :roll: But seriously tea tree oil should do the trick.. it is good.


like me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I love her hair - if I was younger I would be doing something like that.
> 
> sam


Age is no excuse. I DARE you to do it for next week end!


----------



## NanaCaren

EJS said:


> Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


LOVE the green hair!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Morning Coffee today enjoy.  Fun in the pool yesterday! Elishia and the boys throughly enjoyed the water in the heat.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I thought that too, but then again I'm a bit slow at cottoning on to things :roll:


I often miss the point!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I don't have to get up, I have a little coffee pot that takes three cups.


Thats not so bad- and the cups do look beautiful.
But then I have so many mugs collected from around the world tht I will stick to them. But if you ever make it over here I have a lovely cup and saucer that I will keep just for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Another beautiful photo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


we have quite a number of 'cathedrals' 'hole in the wall' rock formations around- I think I have seen photos of spectacular Aussie ones too.


----------



## Lurker 2

lovely shots again! both Purplefi and NanaCaren!


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> They say you can't catch up on sleep, but I find that some days are just better sleep in days than others and it sure seems to help...... I'm not doing too much, CAN'T but do need to do some bills and phone calls.... Then I think I'll do a little straightening up.... just tabletops.... It would be so nice to be outside on this overcast, cool day..... but I'm being good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> we have quite a number of 'cathedrals' 'hole in the wall' rock formations around- I think I have seen photos of spectacular Aussie ones too.


Like these- will see if I can find the other one I want- but I didn't have the camera at kanaroo Island earlier this year so will need to see if I can work out where David has put them and how to get oneout!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Like these- will see if I can find the other one I want- but I didn't have the camera at kanaroo Island earlier this year so will need to see if I can work out where David has put them and how to get oneout!


Can just imagine the surf pounding in! I like blow holes too!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> The road to Mallaig from Fort William is the Road to the Isle and is a real switch back with some wonderful scenary.


Yes I saw in the photos I was sent. Looks so inviting and peaceful. One dayI hope to get there, it is on my list.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have a busy morning as my WI Sewing Group is here.
> 
> Photos for today .....


Good morning, still very dark here 4:15 am. Carnations my favorite flower and love the primrose.

I don't have to get up, I have a little coffee pot that takes three cups.

I have a little pot that holds four cups, works nicely for me. works nicely when the grandsons are here too.


----------



## dollyclaire

RookieRetiree said:


> Will miss getting to meet you at the Knit-A-Palooza---and you're sure making me tired from all your work. My sister is coming into town and will stay with us so I'm doing some of the same. She has always loved decorating her house and changes the room arrangements every few months so nothing has a chance to get very dusty or cluttered---that's not my forte' but I at least like to have the house all picked up and very clean for when she comes...it's my motivation for getting it thoroughly done.


I know what you mean, I would get all tidied up for my older sister coming and while she was here, she would go through the house like a whirlwind, changing curtains, moving things, spring clean the bedrooms - she just loved to do that and with me having to rely on DH and a weekly cleaner as I had too many falls trying to do things, she was just in seventh heaven, she could clean and help me at the same time and she was meant to be on holiday! Now when she visits it is bittersweet watching her look round, you sense she thinks I used to do something here but she can't work it out. A cruel illness Alzheimer's.
Enjoy your visit with your sister and just think that is the house ***** and span until her next visit. You will have lots of hours doing all the things you enjoy after all it is not dust, it is fairy dust and we have to keep the fairies happy if we want to have a little magic in our life lol


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Fresh Peach Bread turned out very well! I pureed about 3/4 of my peaches and added in the last quarter of them, with the blender on low, to chop them up so I have little pieces in my bread too, Sam (I hope). I normally bake my banana bread at 350 degrees F. so didn't realize that the bread was to bake at 325 degrees F. until about 20 minutes into the baking time. I ended up baking mind 60 minutes...looks good!!!


It sure does look good. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I wish it would rain. It is a balmy 88F/ 31 C right now. WE are calling for 30% rain thursday, will be nice if it happens.


Balmy..... my mum says that


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Balmy..... my mum says that


My mum says it too, I think everyone in the family said it when I was growing up.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> It is lovely for sure. Another one from Scotland.


Isnt Scotland a beautiful place ? My dad was Scottish and i have a half sister there. Been there myself in the early 80s. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> NOT with windows 8 Sam....pfffft to windows 8....I can handle windows 7. Returned the computer I bought before Christmas because of the windows 8! LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

pammie1234 said:


> For those of you that do not have fire ants, be thankful. This is a bite I got the other day. Yes, the sting hurts.


Ouch!!


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Isnt Scotland a beautiful place ? My dad was Scottish and i have a half sister there. Been there myself in the early 80s. :thumbup:


I have not been there yet. One day I will get there. My dad was English.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> 
> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


Wow! Love you garden and also your house. Is that a sun room? I want one!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I have not been there yet. One day I will get there. My dad was English.


You will love it i am sure. And the people are very friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> The road to Mallaig from Fort William is the Road to the Isle and is a real switch back with some wonderful scenary.


When we were in Scotland (wonderful trip) we took that road to Mallaig - then over to Skye- We stayed at a wonderful B & B in Maillaig - then we drove down to Oban and Inverary -- great trip.

I fell in love with Scotland. My dad was named William Wallace - his people emigrated to Newfoundland where my Grandfather was a cod fisherman. His family were from Sterling. I felt such a connection. Pat's Dad was from the east coast of Scotland (Aberdeen) - Pat has many cousins that we have never met as his Dad had 9 brothers and sisters and he was the only one that left. I loved Sterling, and the castle and that whole area.

It looks like our Trip is delayed as we both got a 'bug' and don't feel like driving for 5 hours today. We don't seem to be meant to take that trip to Jasper. One thing about it we can just postpone it - nice to be retired . We went out for dinner the other night and had the same dinner - we are light eaters and I think it was just too much.

So I will be here for at least another day. I am not fond of holidaying in July as the roads are so busy heading into the Mountains. It is not too upsetting at all. So some of you are heading out towards the Retreat at Sams -- lucky people.


----------



## Designer1234

dollyclaire said:


> I know what you mean, I would get all tidied up for my older sister coming and while she was here, she would go through the house like a whirlwind, changing curtains, moving things, spring clean the bedrooms - she just loved to do that and with me having to rely on DH and a weekly cleaner as I had too many falls trying to do things, she was just in seventh heaven, she could clean and help me at the same time and she was meant to be on holiday! Now when she visits it is bittersweet watching her look round, you sense she thinks I used to do something here but she can't work it out. A cruel illness Alzheimer's.
> Enjoy your visit with your sister and just think that is the house ***** and span until her next visit. You will have lots of hours doing all the things you enjoy after all it is not dust, it is fairy dust and we have to keep the fairies happy if we want to have a little magic in our life lol


I know what you mean - my only sister has alzheimers and we are slowly losing her. Breaks my heart - she remembers our childhood but nothing that happened this past week. She is going down hill pretty quickly. I flew down to see her last year and her face lit up -- but now her daughter doesn't think she would remember me. She is in Ottawa, and I am trying to decide whether to go down for a visit. Sometimes she knows my voice especially if I ask her a question about our childhood here in Calgary. She saw the flooding on the TV and was very upset as the flood area was where we grew up- but she also doesn't know her son --Terribly hard on her family


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone - We are going to Jasper tomorrow morning and I will be off line. Some of you are leaving before I get back. I hope you all have
> a safe trip to Sam's and I hope you can check in once in awhile. I hope you all have a wonderful time. It is interesting to meet online friends - no one looks like you think they do -- but have fun and I hope to hear from you when you go on skype. I hope you will post.
> \We will be coming back on Thursday night or Friday morning.
> 
> Love to all. Shirley


Have a nice time. Hope to meet you on skype when they are all there. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> Well, days end and all is well, still so hot and humid. But it has been a good day, did get some knitting done. Pray all have a great tomorrow, that it be filled with happiness, joy comfort, and love. Until tomorrow.


Glad to hear you had a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

EJS said:


> Sounds a lot like Ovaltine.
> EJ


It is similar. We have ovaltine here too. Its a bit more chunky i think. Very yummy.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Coffee today enjoy.  Fun in the pool yesterday! Elishia and the boys throughly enjoyed the water in the heat.


Oh! There is the pool again. I wanna be there.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Like these- will see if I can find the other one I want- but I didn't have the camera at kanaroo Island earlier this year so will need to see if I can work out where David has put them and how to get oneout!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I am back. I just finished a pair of toe up magic loop socks using Darowil's pattern.
> 
> I am not that fond of the short row and wrap heel and am going to
> see if I can work the fleegle heel in instead or at least a heel that I like doing better - maybe the flap heel. will have to see what I can find. they are bright ! but I like bright! grin.
> 
> Some of you guys like colored hair, I like brightly colored socks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


nice socks love the color, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

EJS said:


> That made me think of the time my eldest GD was about 8 or 9 and my hair had already had a good bit of grey in it. She suggested I color it so I agreed and we went to buy the supplies. I let her pick a color~was a nice strawberry blonde. That night I colored it to surprise her the next morning. When she saw me she said "I will NEVER ask you to change your hair again". It had turned a nice shade of pink...like on her strawberry shortcake doll. LOL
> Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


so cute, beautiful young lady. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Went to a yarn store in Ft. Collins today, so cool. Your Daily Fiber. I bought 2 skeins and DS bought me the big skein of chunky, I'm going to make Dee's Ashton shawlette with the yellow hand dyed, the others I'm not sure about. Now we just need to hit the other 4 or 5 yarn shops in Ft. Collins. Can't wait to go back to that one though, very nice little place. :thumbup:


nice stach, cute cat, like the dish cloth. would like that pattren, where can I get it? :-D


----------



## Kathleendoris

I just had to take a photo of my Sweet Peas. The really wonderful thing about them is the scent, but I doubt if there is a way of sending that!


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Wonder if it would work on Sams tutu? Maybe added before he puts it on.


Oh dear..... More amazing images in my head. :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Oh! There is the pool again. I wanna be there.


Well come on over then there is plenty of room. Expect more photos after I get back from the Knit-a-palooza. Two of the grand-daughters will be here and most likely a few days grandsons will join them in the pool.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> I just had to take a photo of my Sweet Peas. The really wonderful thing about them is the scent, but I doubt if there is a way of sending that!


Very lovely, if I close your eyes and breath in real slow I can almost smell them. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> like me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Of course!! LOL. And the black box for aeroplanes. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Kathleendoris said:


> I just had to take a photo of my Sweet Peas. The really wonderful thing about them is the scent, but I doubt if there is a way of sending that!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Awww thanks, Rookie! I will miss meeting you too! If I would have stayed up with my housework, maybe this job wouldn't be as monumentous as it seems to me today - ugh! I little at a time and it will get done and what doesn't get done...oh well.
> 
> My mother would say: "What doesn't come out in the wash will come out in the rinse!" I thought of that when you said....what doesn't get done...oh, well!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it really is not that hard to knit with - you just can't frog it very easily - however it does cover a multitude of sins in your knitting.
> 
> sam


Thanks for the encouraging word, Sam!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lost the "recipe" for the shower cleaner with Dawn and vinegar.... the proportions is what I need. I thought I was so clever because I marked it on the spray bottle.... but the sprayer broke and DH threw it away............. so now I don't know how much of each to use.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bathroom cleaner too  My recipe says equal amounts of Dawn and vinegar.
> 
> We tasted the peach bread at supper tonight...it was wonderfully moist but didn't really taste "peachy." I don't know if it was because of the white whole wheat flour I used or because my pieces of peach were still too small so just melted into the bread. It tasted good, don't get me wrong, just not as peachy as I guess I was expecting. I will leave part of the peaches in bigger chunks next time
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was the same didnt know if it was the peaches or just me. Very moist and yummy but not much peach flavor.
> 
> On the cleaner does it matter what kind of Dawn you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I wonder if adding peach nectar would help - is there such a thing as peach nectar?
> 
> sam


Yes there is peach nectar, maybe use it instead of pureeing the peaches and dice or chunk peaches


----------



## pammie1234

Up early. I slept a lot yesterday, and ended up sleeping on the couch. So not a great night's sleep. I'm going to Austin, the capital of Texas, today through Friday. I go to a Teachers' organization conference every year. The actor Edward James Olmos is the keynote speaker. I'm hoping that I will be able to get internet in my room so I won't get too far behind. Our local organization pays for everything so I have to get permission. There are not many going this year so I think it will be ok.

My ant bite really isn't hurting or itching. I did feel it when that silly ant bit me! I'm wondering if it is because it is only 1 bite. If I get a lot of bites they seem to hurt more.

I love the hydrangeas and your porch! Wish my house looked like that!


----------



## Marianne818

kehinkle said:


> Got a load at 6 pm going to Conway, AR. Delivered and xown for the night but not sleepy. I had apples and chocolate hazelnut spread for lunch today. Have fun at sit snd stitch.


Wave hello to all my cousins in AR while you are there :lol:  Don't think any of the are knitters or crocheters though, sorry :| But they are scattered all over that state.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone - We are going to Jasper tomorrow morning and I will be off line. Some of you are leaving before I get back. I hope you all have
> a safe trip to Sam's and I hope you can check in once in awhile. I hope you all have a wonderful time. It is interesting to meet online friends - no one looks like you think they do -- but have fun and I hope to hear from you when you go on skype. I hope you will post.
> \We will be coming back on Thursday night or Friday morning.
> 
> Love to all. Shirley


Have a great time, stay safe. See you when you get back. Hugs and love


----------



## darowil

Well I might head off to bed- read for a while- a book rather than a machine as DH is away.
Purple- I picked up my ASJ again tonight and have done a few more rows! One day I will get there. But have decided that for the next few days until I go away I will only work on WIPS- taking mainly new things with me (an exception is my Travelling Vine which has also been ignored in recent weeks). And then once I return will work on a mixture of new and WIPS- including scarves for Christmas presents and Christmas stockings. Would like to get some WIPS finished without having a time hanging over my head.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Up early. I slept a lot yesterday, and ended up sleeping on the couch. So not a great night's sleep. I'm going to Austin, the capital of Texas, today through Friday. I go to a Teachers' organization conference every year. The actor Edward James Olmos is the keynote speaker. I'm hoping that I will be able to get internet in my room so I won't get too far behind. Our local organization pays for everything so I have to get permission. There are not many going this year so I think it will be ok.
> 
> My ant bite really isn't hurting or itching. I did feel it when that silly ant bit me! I'm wondering if it is because it is only 1 bite. If I get a lot of bites they seem to hurt more.
> 
> I love the hydrangeas and your porch! Wish my house looked like that!


Have a great trip, say hi to Austin for me, such a beautiful city. Ooh, Edward James Olmos, I loved him in Miami Vice. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Pup lover

EJS said:


> That made me think of the time my eldest GD was about 8 or 9 and my hair had already had a good bit of grey in it. She suggested I color it so I agreed and we went to buy the supplies. I let her pick a color~was a nice strawberry blonde. That night I colored it to surprise her the next morning. When she saw me she said "I will NEVER ask you to change your hair again". It had turned a nice shade of pink...like on her strawberry shortcake doll. LOL
> Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


I like it! Shows off her brown eyes nicely


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I'd feel right at home them. I'm meeting 2 KPers tomorrow in Richmond and we are having a picnic by the River..


Sounds lovely...the 'main' river in our state, Virginia, is the James, named after King James...always amused me that it sounded so much like the Thames...or looks like it when written. I don't think the Thames is pronounced so James sounds like it! I'm sure you'll let me know if that's right. LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have a busy morning as my WI Sewing Group is here.
> 
> Photos for today .....


Always so lovely...thanks once again!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I have that dishrag pattern - very nice job poledra. what are you going to do with the super chunky wool - it looks lovely. I wish there was more than one yarn shop in town - it would be fun to have more choices.
> 
> sam


At least you have an actual yarn shop all we have is Walmart


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> It looks like our Trip is delayed as we both got a 'bug' and don't feel like driving for 5 hours today. We don't seem to be meant to take that trip to Jasper. One thing about it we can just postpone it - nice to be retired . We went out for dinner the other night and had the same dinner - we are light eaters and I think it was just too much.
> 
> So I will be here for at least another day. I am not fond of holidaying in July as the roads are so busy heading into the Mountains. It is not too upsetting at all. So some of you are heading out towards the Retreat at Sams -- lucky people.


I hope you are feeling better soon, and at least you both caught it before heading out on the trip, it's much easier to feel under the weather at home than on the road. Take care, healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> nice stach, cute cat, like the dish cloth. would like that pattren, where can I get it? :-D


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/round-dishcloth


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Fabulous hydrangeas... Do you dry them? and that screened porch is to die for. I could sit out there all day...


We do sit out there all day. The bugs in the front yard are just too hungry! My fan, my computer/book, I'm set! It holds most of the family, so it is a special place. Watching the eagles, Great Blue Herons, egrets, and sea gulls....they put on a show.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Marianne818

PurpleFi said:


> I don't have to get up, I have a little coffee pot that takes three cups.


I love the morning flower/garden pictures you post for us.. such a wonderful way to start the day, Thank you :wink:  
You cup and saucer are so very pretty, such a nice setting for the mornings :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Fabulous hydrangeas... Do you dry them? and that screened porch is to die for. I could sit out there all day...


I have tried drying them, but have not done too well. They don't seem to hold up. Probably not doing it right. Any advice?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Marianne818

dollyclaire said:


> A cruel illness Alzheimer's.
> Enjoy your visit with your sister and just think that is the house ***** and span until her next visit. You will have lots of hours doing all the things you enjoy after all it is not dust, it is fairy dust and we have to keep the fairies happy if we want to have a little magic in our life lol


{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs for you dollyclaire}}}}}}}}}}}}} I keep a nice supply of fairy dust in my room :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Actually have some fairies that are normally scattered about, but since Daniel will be taking my room while I'm away, he doesn't appreciate them as I do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> Carol.. Is the bowling alley and bar still on Southport?


I don't think so. I can't recall ever seeing a bowling alley along Southport. What would be the E-W street? There are some bars and restaurants. The only just plain bars are further south...a couple of the old neighborhood bars on the corners are left. Southport has changed a lot!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Pontuf

It was there forever, just a couple lanes in the back of a bar. You had to manually reset the pins.

=cmaliza]I don't think so. I can't recall ever seeing a bowling alley along Southport. What would be the E-W street? There are some bars and restaurants. The only just plain bars are further south...a couple of the old neighborhood bars on the corners are left. Southport has changed a lot!
Carol (IL/OH)[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

pammie1234 said:


> Up early. I slept a lot yesterday, and ended up sleeping on the couch. So not a great night's sleep. I'm going to Austin, the capital of Texas, today through Friday. I go to a Teachers' organization conference every year. The actor Edward James Olmos is the keynote speaker. I'm hoping that I will be able to get internet in my room so I won't get too far behind. Our local organization pays for everything so I have to get permission. There are not many going this year so I think it will be ok.
> 
> My ant bite really isn't hurting or itching. I did feel it when that silly ant bit me! I'm wondering if it is because it is only 1 bite. If I get a lot of bites they seem to hurt more.
> 
> I love the hydrangeas and your porch! Wish my house looked like that!


Most hotels have free wifi haven't heard of charging extra for that in years!!


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> At least you have an actual yarn shop all we have is Walmart


I share your pain :thumbup: :thumbup: but there is an LYS about 15 miles (?) from here. Which got me thinking, I grew up having to drive everywhere, closest place to buy clothing was 25 to 30 miles away. I have gotten spoiled over the past 6 years to living/working in a larger city. I do love the peace and quiet of the rural area.. but do miss some of the conveniences of the city for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Love you garden and also your house. Is that a sun room? I want one!


It is a north-facing screened in porch....alas...not winterized. We close up tight for the winter. Makes it all the more special when we open again for the summer.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> the yarns look scrumptious! The dish cloth is lovely, and nice that you got a shot of Bruno- I like his markings!


Thank you, it was fun to go look and touch, she's has things for spinning and I think dyeing as well, the yarn I bought, was one she said her father had dyed. So cool. The dishcloth was different that's for sure. Bruno has definitely become a big boy, he's hefty, hefty, hefty.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Most hotels have free wifi haven't heard of charging extra for that in years!!


Had to pay for wifi in London at some of the hotels. Have had to do the same in some of the ones in the states as well.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> OH MY!!!! Pain.


Fire Ants, the one thing about Texas I DO NOT miss, I HATE fire ants, I can concieve of no useful purpose for them, and I'm allergic to their bites. YUCK!! Cortizone cream on them helps, and the Tea Tree Oil also, especially if you can get it in a gel.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> I can hardly believe it! I have caught up! Of course, tomorrow is a traveling day, so I'll get far behind again. Gotta' go back to Chicago to prep for the knit-a-palooza!
> Totday has been a very humid day, but I have spent it in front of a fan...sometimes 2 of them. There has been little to no wind. Since we are leaving tomorrow, it will probably be a perfect day...that's usually how it happens. I've attached some photos of what we're leaving "behind"....always hate to leave.
> 
> We will be back soon....with a "detour" to Defiance! Looking forward to a "hootin' good time!"
> Carol (IL/OH)


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't blame you, I wouldn't want to leave it either.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly did! All the nicer because he rang me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

I think it was across the street and down the street from Zum Deutschen Eck



Pontuf said:


> It was there forever, just a couple lanes in the back of a bar. You had to manually reset the pins.
> 
> =cmaliza]I don't think so. I can't recall ever seeing a bowling alley along Southport. What would be the E-W street? There are some bars and restaurants. The only just plain bars are further south...a couple of the old neighborhood bars on the corners are left. Southport has changed a lot!
> Carol (IL/OH)


[/quote]


----------



## nittergma

I hope the weather will be similar for the Kintapalooza, the heat here is getting unbearable!! We do have a/c in our bedroom so at least there's somewhere to get cool! The garden doesn't wait though. My DH has bee weeding and yesterday I felt bad for him so I helped for a while. I used to be able todo it in the mornings or evenings but it's not any cooler then, infact yesterday evening was worse because the air was so still and heavy. Well enough complaining it's bound to let up sometime! Hope everyone is well and it will be a good week for you. nittergma


thewren said:


> feeling good - it has been a beautiful day - not too hot - not too cold - perfect weather. I hope it is the same tomorrow since I am going to mow.
> 
> sam


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! I still have a lot of catching up to do, but I need to go over to DD#1's to pick up some jam she made last night.We went over to my friend's house to pick blueberries, but there weren't enough ripe - the bushes have a lot on them, but they are still green. However the blackcaps that grow wild were loaded so we picked those. 
With the ones we had gotten from our yard and hers plus the ones from my neighbor, she had enough to make jam, plus some to put on ice cream last night. We are going to send some to our friends in Alaska since most of the berries came from their yard. Their blackberry bushes are huge and have tons of berries, so in a couple weeks we'll pick those for more jam and for freezing. Maybe I'll make a pie for DH - or more likely he'll make the pie as I'm a terrible pie maker. I can bake or cook most anything, but pie just seems to defeat me. Oh, well, DH is a great pie maker, so I'll leave it to him!

Gonna run before it gets up to the 95 they've predicted for today. Think I'll pack most of my suitcase today, and call the vet who boards our dog to make his "reservation" for this weekend. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Patches39

Kathleendoris said:


> I just had to take a photo of my Sweet Peas. The really wonderful thing about them is the scent, but I doubt if there is a way of sending that!


I wish,  beautiful .


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Had to pay for wifi in London at some of the hotels. Have had to do the same in some of the ones in the states as well.


I guess I have been fortunate that in all my travels it was offered for free of course I've only been to Mexico a few times and that was before passports were required, tells how long that's been :lol:   :thumbup: :thumbup: Is really hard for me to get away for a day much less a weekend, so this coming weekend is very special for me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Grandmapaula said:


> Gonna run before it gets up to the 95 they've predicted for today. Think I'll pack most of my suitcase today, and call the vet who boards our dog to make his "reservation" for this weekend. Love and prayers, Paula


I love blackberries in any way even plain.. LOL The ones that grow wild in our back area just don't have a good flavor, with all this rain they have also turned so sodden that only a few berries were produced. 
Had hopes that it would be a dry day for us, surprise we had a morning shower.. ROFL.. but hopefully the grass will dry enough to mow as there is this bright ball of light in the blue sky :shock: :shock: I hate to leave my yard in such a sad shape, I know this block will all be out trimming and mowing!!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have a busy morning as my WI Sewing Group is here.
> 
> Photos for today .....


Thank you, I needed eye candy to day, the primrose is my favorite flower, yellow is so pretty. Made my day. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> I don't have to get up, I have a little coffee pot that takes three cups.


Nice :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> That made me think of the time my eldest GD was about 8 or 9 and my hair had already had a good bit of grey in it. She suggested I color it so I agreed and we went to buy the supplies. I let her pick a color~was a nice strawberry blonde. That night I colored it to surprise her the next morning. When she saw me she said "I will NEVER ask you to change your hair again". It had turned a nice shade of pink...like on her strawberry shortcake doll. LOL
> Look at her now! In fact she has changed it to turquoise since this was taken


Great shading. My grands have to be content with colored feathers. No way are they going to be allowed to color hair.... though I think they could play around with the "chalk' coloring that is popular right now, as it does wash out.... Livey does change the colors of her brace wires frequently. I think we are on aqua right now.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> NOT with windows 8 Sam....pfffft to windows 8....I can handle windows 7. Returned the computer I bought before Christmas because of the windows 8! LOL


I haven't had any problems with my windows 8 at all, loving it, easy peasy for the most part, maybe I'm just weird. lol
:shock:


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't had any problems with my windows 8 at all, loving it, easy peasy for the most part, maybe I'm just weird. lol
> :shock:


Daniel loves it also.. I've not used it so really cannot voice opinion. But with 2 geek sons I would be given lectures about it I'm sure! :roll:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Coffee today enjoy.  Fun in the pool yesterday! Elishia and the boys throughly enjoyed the water in the heat.


Very nice cuppa, looks like fun  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.


Those are adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't had any problems with my windows 8 at all, loving it, easy peasy for the most part, maybe I'm just weird. lol
> :shock:


Perhaps it is just because you have a connection?!! Zoe


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Like these- will see if I can find the other one I want- but I didn't have the camera at kanaroo Island earlier this year so will need to see if I can work out where David has put them and how to get oneout!


Beautiful, lovely place to be, peaceful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Got a load at 6 pm going to Conway, AR. Delivered and xown for the night but not sleepy. I had apples and chocolate hazelnut spread for lunch today. Have fun at sit snd stitch.


I know Conway well..... I had green apples with peanut butter. Forgot that I had Nutella spread... Glad you are able to get in the homeward direction with time to get ready for Sam's. let me know next time you are in the area..


----------



## Bulldog

Thought I would post a picture of my puppy dog that I made for my GGS due next month along with an elephant rattle.

puppy dog and elephant (Sandy)

Sandy, they are just precious.What joy they are gonna bring.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is lovely for sure. Another one from Scotland.


Ooh, Gorgeous!! I want to go. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey.
> 
> I have a busy morning as my WI Sewing Group is here.
> 
> Photos for today .....


Though considered a rather common and inexpensive flower here in the shops, I love them... They last so long and smell so good.... nice and spicy. I have grown them, but they don't do super or I would have beds and beds...


----------



## Bulldog

Gwen wrote:
Really! I was just telling Marianne how my first car was a 64 white caddy. Daddy wanted me "safe". That lasted a year when he finally got me a VW bug which was a graduation present

Didn't you just love the VW bug? Best car I ever owned! Don't know if I could get in and out of one now, but sure would love one. Cost a lot more these days than back then too.


----------



## Marianne818

The sun is still peaking through the clouds, so I'm heading out to try to get some of the grass knocked down at least, LOL. Tomorrow will be going to Gwen's to load the van for the Knit-A-Palooza trip. Excitement is continuing to build for sure! Thursday will do the last minute ironing and preparing everything for Mom to use while I'm away. Suitcase is packed for the most part.. just a few things left to decide if they are coming along or not.. LOL.
Daniel used his remote in program and went through my lap top and cleaned some things up for me. He wants me to completely back up all my documents and pictures so he can "wipe" my hard drive. That is going to be hard to do.. LOL Will have to decide what I really want to keep and so on.. not always an easy choice to make! He is bringing me one of his pc's to use, it is an awesome computer, he has built 2 more and both are better than the last.. LOL. So, hopefully I'll have a faster computer when I get back home!!! 
I should shut this down and get outside before it starts heating up. I hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening/morning.. LOL
Sending lots of Hugs, much Love and always in my prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I saw in the photos I was sent. Looks so inviting and peaceful. One dayI hope to get there, it is on my list.


My cousin is fairly sure, Caren that your second photo is Loch Shiel
20k west of Fort William in Lochaber- it would be interesting to know, if you have been able to get any further information on it. If it is Loch Shiel it is a relatively unusual shot because there is a famous statue of 'Bonnie Prince Charlie' looking back down the Glen, for reasons known to every true Scot, which many would have included in the photo.


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Gwen wrote:
> 
> Didn't you just love the VW bug? Best car I ever owned! Don't know if I could get in and out of one now, but sure would love one. Cost a lot more these days than back then too.


Betty, I have used the new VW bugs as rental cars, I LOVE them even with my knee and hip problems they are easy to get in and out of.. driving was a blast.. still want one, maybe if I win the lottery.. LOL.


----------



## gottastch

EJS said:


> What kind of music fest? How long does it last?
> The WC Handy music festival starts here on Friday as well. Trying to find out what venues will interest me and a friend that is coming for a visit will enjoy.
> EJ


You can google the name (Prior Lake Music Fest 2013) and read about it. It was started a few years ago by the local Chamber of Commerce. It is held in our Lakefront Park...bring your lawn chair, sit and enjoy. Last year I brought my knitting  There are a few each day that play...lesser known acts before the headliners. Friday night's headliner is Bret Michaels and Saturday is Montgomery-Gentry...should be a fun time. We live a little less than a mile from the venue so started having a picnic with all the neighbors before Saturday's show. We have the flattest driveway so we are the host  Everyone brings a dish to share and we just have a good old time. Our neighbor's son-in-law works for Cisco so is buying the hamburger/bratwursts for all, at his cost...such a nice young man!!! We are having friends stay with us this year too...all beds/couches will be full...maybe even an air mattress or two...eeeeek. It will be fun and it sounds like the hot weather will get pushed out of here Thursday/Friday morning with sun and cooler temps for Friday night...thank goodness!!!


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> I have tried drying them, but have not done too well. They don't seem to hold up. Probably not doing it right. Any advice?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Why not ask Angora (Daralene) when she gets to Sam's this weekend? She does a lot of them for her home.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I am back. I just finished a pair of toe up magic loop socks using Darowil's pattern.
> 
> I am not that fond of the short row and wrap heel and am going to see if I can work the fleegle heel in instead or at least a heel that I like doing better - maybe the flap heel. will have to see what I can find. they are bright ! but I like bright! grin.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Fleegle Heel! New favorite for sure! don't know about the straight knitting and purling, as far as durability goes but I'm sure a person could knit the padded heel we are all familiar with in a Fleegle fashion? I will try it next time. Your socks look great!
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, there is peach nectar, look in the Hispanic section at the grocery store. I buy it all the time! That and apricot.. yumm :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ooooh apricot bread. My mind is humming with all the different possibilities of stone fruit to use...love being able to have alternatives


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> I know what you mean, I would get all tidied up for my older sister coming and while she was here, she would go through the house like a whirlwind, changing curtains, moving things, spring clean the bedrooms - she just loved to do that and with me having to rely on DH and a weekly cleaner as I had too many falls trying to do things, she was just in seventh heaven, she could clean and help me at the same time and she was meant to be on holiday! Now when she visits it is bittersweet watching her look round, you sense she thinks I used to do something here but she can't work it out. A cruel illness Alzheimer's.
> Enjoy your visit with your sister and just think that is the house ***** and span until her next visit. You will have lots of hours doing all the things you enjoy after all it is not dust, it is fairy dust and we have to keep the fairies happy if we want to have a little magic in our life lol


dollyclaire- all the dementia are cruel- although I fully acknowledge Alzheimer's has the edge on the others- Fale gets so frustrated when things just fail to come to mind- but I love the image of the dust fairies- there must be a lot in my house- along with all my spiders, whom I consider my friends.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187918-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

